# October 2020 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck



## RBHeadge PE

Welcome to the post October 2020 PE post-exam wait period. Did you think that studying for the exam, seeing it get cancelled in April, studying again, and taking the exam while wearing a face mask in the middle of a global pandemic was the hard part? Well you were wrong! Waiting for the exam results is the worst part of this whole process.

A few years ago @Dexman PE PMP wrote a famous post (http://engineerboards.com/topic/21356-feel-good-about-how-you-did-on-the-exam/) outlining the stages of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster. I’ve reproduced his immortal words (italics) and added a few new insights and advice below.

*Phase 0 (Emotional Hangover) *This happens immediately after the conclusion of the exam. You spend the next few days bouncing between phases 1-5, either individually or at the same time. You are Heisenberg's test result, simultaneously convinced that you passed and failed at the same time.

[SIZE=12pt]You'll find yourself suddenly with a lot of free time and no idea what to spend it on (pro tip: spam thread here, spend time with family and friends, or burn off the stress at the gym). You'll be looking at which PE stamps to order, and which PE study classes to take for the next exam. After a few days your brain will slow down and you settle into... [/SIZE]

*Phase 1 (CALM)* This stage will last a few days. You may still be recovering from the mental marathon of the exam or the post-exam binge fest. The full weight of what has just happened hasn’t really set in and you are probably a bit relaxed thinking that the worst is over.

*Phase 2* *(SECOND-GUESSING) *_will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong._

*Phase 3* *(WORRY) *_will follow within a few weeks. At this point, you've convinced yourself that you've missed a few problems, but you *should* still be ok._

*Phase 4 (DOUBT)* _After worrying for about a month (we're now within _2-3 _weeks of results at this point), you'll jump into full blown doubt. You are now certain that you missed way too many questions to stand a chance at passing._
 

*Phase 5 (ANGER)* _Once you've lost hope of passing, you'll move into Phase 5 (anger) over the fact that it's taken way too damn long to grade a simple scantron and the guys at NCEES are morons for taking so long. I mean, really, 6-8 weeks to feed a scantron into a f*ing machine, COME ON!! Another source of anger stems from all of the "Not this shit again" and "Don't try to calc it because it's worthless" responses to all of your cut-score_ and release date_ posts._

BTW, want a sanity check of why it takes so long to “just score a scantron”? look here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/29578-ncees-news-update/?page=8&amp;tab=comments#comment-7463208

*Phase 6 (RESULTS) *_Finally, you'll hit Phase 6 (results). Each person reacts differently at this point whether they passed or not, how many times they've taken it, financial implications, expectations, etc. Regardless of how the results come out, at this point you will find that the CAB of your choice is very welcomed to either celebrate or cry into._

Then there are obsessive futile “exercises” waiting examinees engage in. These can happen anytime during phases 2, 3, 4, and 5. The order of the exercise is arbitrary

*Futile Exercise A (Trying to calculate the cut-score)* you’ll start speculating on the cut score, as if it’s universal for all exams. Maybe discussing a question in a nebulous way and convincing yourself that it will get tossed. You start spouting conspiracy theories that there is a quota for maximum and minimum number of passers (there isn’t), or that NCESS wants you to fail to get more of your money (nope).

The cut score will vary from exam session to exam session and from one engineering discipline to another. The cut score is based on what the minimally competent PE would get for that selection of test problems. Yes, PEs and other SMEs take practice exams with those problems to establish a baseline.  It’s futile to try to guess the “cut score”, and even if you could you don’t know your own score anyway, so it really doesn’t matter.

Want a little more elaboration? Look here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/30365-the-wait-is-killing-me/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7485676

http://engineerboards.com/topic/33494-april-2019-post-exam-wait-period-welcome-to-the-suck/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7553891

*Futile Exercise B (trying to figure out how to get results before they come out)* You’ll start trying to figure out ways to learn of your results before they come out. This will include searching your state’s PE license lookup or another state website, spam calling and emailing NCEES or the state board, etc.

First: Please be nice to your state board workers! You are taking this test to become a professional, so act like a professional.

NCESS won’t tell you anything beyond “8-10 weeks” until after they released the results. The state boards won’t tell you much more and NCESS usually doesn’t share anything firm with them anyway. The boards will often get surprised with the results too. No state starts updating their license lookup prior to the initial release of results. So don’t bother searching there until at least one state has released first! Some states (Mass, NJ, and a couple others) have other websites like﻿  where you can divine a pass/fail, but it won’t happen until other states have already started releasing, and those states tend to release after everyone else too.

Oh, and don’t fall for the “try to register for the next exam” trick. It’s not a valid way to determine if you passed or failed. Now that you know about it, I have ZERO pity for you if you _still_ fall for this it!

And BTW, getting mailers for PE study courses and/or PDH courses isn’t a sign that you failed or passed either. Nor is getting an invitation to join ASCE or NSPE. It simply means that you’re on someones’ mailing list.

*Futile Exercise C* *(guessing the release date)* This is another favorite pass time. You’ll start looking through old map threads to try to guess the release date. Maybe you’ll look at state board meetings dates and try to cross reference with the past results to figure out when’s this years’ will come out. Multiple posters look at the (lack of) data and come to a “conclusion” that a given date is “it”. The OG’s tell you that the wait will last a little bit longer, but group-think sets in and the vets get mocked for “trolling”. Things get even worse when the “sure thing” date passes without a release.

No one can say with certainty when the results will be released this early after the exam. With that written, we have been following things for a while and we have an idea of when the release will generally happen. Fall results take longer than spring results because of the holidays and time available to schedule cut score meetings.

The vets may not know the exact date ahead of time, but we generally know the signs and can confidently give a “no earlier than” date. *This is not the same as a release date.* We’ll also know when things are imminent.

Still want to scratch the itch? @Duckdude actually took the time to make a spreadsheet of known release dates for all states for all exams sessions going back for over a decade. And he did it AFTER he got his results back. Great dedication and work on his part! You can browse it here if you are curious.



But be warned, scratching an itch usually makes it worse.

*Futile Exercise D (reading the tea leaves)* This is a variation on futile exercises B and C, but warrants its own category. You’ll start scrutinizing every NCEES tweet or facebook post, take screenshots and discuss minor tweaks to the dashboard layout, or get over excited when a state board has called an emergency meeting. You look for any clue or edge to see if you passed/failed or when the results may come out.

Sometimes these signs are legit, often they’re not. The OG’s have been tracking things for years and know how to separate the signal from the noise. 

*Futile Exercise E (harassing NCEES and state board employees) *The title says it all, it's an aggravated version of futile exercise B. Don't be a dick. Harassing NCEES so badly that they shut down the online chat function is not an accomplishment to be proud of. You aren't doing yourself any favors by acting unprofessional.

*Futile Exercise F5 (spam reloading the NCEES dashboard)) *During this phase you are continuously reloading the NCEES dashboard and/or refreshing your email.

You may be tempted to continuously reload the dashboard after about 4-5 weeks. It’s a mediocre way to burn off stress, and a great way to waste internet bandwidth and possibly break your F5 button; but it won’t get you your results before the initial release email goes out.

But after the initial release, we can confirm that sometimes the examinees dashboard will update with the results prior to the NCESS email going out. The time difference is anywhere from no-delay to a couple hours. So after the initial release you can go ahead and spam F5 to relieve the jitters.

*Feel free to use this thread to ask questions about the process or nonviolently rant about it*. But in the interest of your sanity (and the happiness and security of your friends, family and co-workers) try not dwell too much on the exam. Spend time with friends and family, burn off stress at the gym, find a hobby, or better yet spend some time on the game threads; especially the spam thread. It’s a well-known fact that NCEES won’t release the results until the thread reaches 15k, so start spammin’!





Oh, and we could really use some new blood in the EB Mafia game.







The vets have all experienced this firsthand, sometimes more than once, and we know how much it sucks. And some of us will tease you about it too. It was done to us to help break the tension and we’re carrying on the tradition. There is nothing personal meant or implied in the teases, and we hope you’ll all stick around to aid, distract, and tease the next group.

Good luck, and we all look forward to meeting many new interesting engineers and hope you all stick around to see what a fun and entertaining group we can actually be.

So, how did the exam go last week?


----------



## Rom

It was my first time, and to be honest,  i feel like i was misguided by the official NCEES sample exam that was way easier than the real PE. Am i the only one???


----------



## bbarcelo16

Nah, you're not the only one, Rom. I took Civil-Geotech for the 2nd time, and while feeling better than the previous time I took it, this one had many questions that I literally muttered "WTF" after reading. 

A lot of times, you do end up doing better than what you thought you did. I know I did the first time around, even though I didn't pass.


----------



## civilMC

Rom said:


> It was my first time, and to be honest,  i feel like i was misguided by the official NCEES sample exam that was way easier than the real PE. Am i the only one???


Nope. This was my third time, and while I think I was prepared enough this round, I agree that there are always curveball questions on the exam that are not on par with a lot of practice exams.  It's hard to know what to expect.


----------



## martinv

Was it me or were there a lot of concept questions that are either a hit or miss? Basically questions that no matter how prepared you think you are, it is a matter of finding the right paragraph in your textbooks quick enough. 

Anyhow, time to be patient and wait... mid-December, right?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

martinv said:


> Anyhow, time to be patient and wait... mid-December, right?


ish?


----------



## ND_Slopes

Took the Geotech PM and have been swaying between Phase 1 and Phase 4 ever since the evening of the exam. I know I missed a ton of problems, but hoping to get just enough to pass. I probably got mid-20's correct on the AM and upper-20's on the PM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> martinv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, time to be patient and wait... mid-December, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ish?
Click to expand...

more or less.

I would expect Pennsylvania, Georgia, and *maybe* Colorado to be mid-December.  

There aren't any new exams this administration so there won't be any cut score meetings to delay things. Nor do I think that COVID or the larger number of exam takers to delay things either.



NatDog said:


> Took the Geotech PM and have been swaying between Phase 1 and Phase 4 ever since the evening of the exam.


You're still in phase zero.


----------



## leggo PE

martinv said:


> Was it me or were there a lot of concept questions that are either a hit or miss? Basically questions that no matter how prepared you think you are, it is a matter of finding the right paragraph in your textbooks quick enough.
> 
> Anyhow, time to be patient and wait... mid-December, right?


Results being released is 100% dependent on if the spam thread reaches its goal. Also, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass. There isn't a new spam thread for this exam cycle yet, but there should be soon. If the wrong person creates the spam thread, the goal will not be reached. I know, it sounds weird and perhaps outlandish, but it's the truth. Just ask @matt267 PE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> If the wrong person creates the spam thread, the goal will not be reached.


*coughs*


----------



## JayKay PE

martinv said:


> Anyhow, time to be patient and wait... mid-December, right?


Sure.



Yeah.


----------



## beccabun PE

I really hope I can stay in phase 0 for as long as possible, just relieved that it's over after what ended up being a 10 month journey, with my April exam getting canceled. I would love to just stay unbothered about the result and just continue to enjoy my free time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

rebecca1 said:


> I really hope I can stay in phase 0 for as long as possible, just relieved that it's over after what ended up being a 10 month journey, with my April exam getting canceled. I would love to just stay unbothered about the result and just continue to enjoy my free time.


If you're ever getting agitated, the Spam thread is a great way to blow off steam!


----------



## CUniverse

I just keep browsing these forums it’s all I can do to stay sane lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Welcome to the suck everyone.

My advice for dealing with it.


Eat good food

Have a drink (or a few)

Have sex

Take a nap

Repeat until exam results are released.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Results being released is 100% dependent on if the spam thread reaches its goal. Also, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass.


Listen to your elders, kids. @leggo PE will not lead you astray.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Welcome to the suck everyone.
> 
> My advice for dealing with it.
> 
> 
> Eat good food
> 
> Have a drink (or a few)
> 
> Have sex
> 
> Take a nap
> 
> Repeat until exam results are released.


I recommend chocolate icecream. To replace all of the above bullet points.


----------



## 5 to 9

I’m sorry everyone, I can’t help it. I have to do it! Despite better judgment, I can’t help but fall into temptation! I’m going to break Futile Exercise C, a forum favourite.

I’m putting $5 good ol’ American dollars on:

*Tuesday December 1, 2020*

being the release date for the scores!

Anyone want to back me up on this?


----------



## CUniverse

5 to 9 said:


> I’m sorry everyone, I can’t help it. I have to do it! Despite better judgment, I can’t help but fall into temptation! I’m going to break Futile Exercise C, a forum favourite.
> 
> I’m putting $5 good ol’ American dollars on:
> 
> *Tuesday December 1, 2020*
> 
> being the release date for the scores!
> 
> Anyone want to back me up on this?


Too soon lol, I’m guessing December 7th, 2020


----------



## JayKay PE

If not CBT, I’m saying December 18. Because that’s my day off. So I won’t need to see the thread implode when it happens.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> If not CBT, I’m saying December 18. Because that’s my day off. So I won’t need to see the thread implode when it happens.


That is where my money is for the SE. Or Thereabouts.

But, the exam was a week earlier this year. Although in 2017, the results came out December 4th, and the test was later than last year's. So Ionno.

So basically, no clue.


----------



## Smart Sam

I think the AM was very easy but very tricky only because of the more concept questions. However the other problems (non-concepts) were simple calcs. The concept questions make it really hard to think you did right or wrong. To be honest the Concept Questions were not in any of the notes, I used School of PE notes, the concepts questions were not in any of those notes, but most of them were familiar more of practical ones. You could make a good guess on most of them based on your field experience. 

I took Construction in the PM, I think it was easier than when I took in October 2019. There were only three to four that were really hard, other than that they were much easier this time. But still I don't know how the results would be. It was my 2nd time, I think I did very much better than the 1st time, I hope I pass this time. 

Time to wait, stay motivated, be positive and drink green tea with dates.


----------



## JayKay PE

I propose a new Phase 7, @RBHeadge PE.  Frantically checking NCEES, even though you've already passed/have stamped things, terrified that they're somehow going to delete your exam and it was all a farce and you need to re-sit for the exam because you're not really an engineer:




*existential dread rises as I wait for this to be modified somehow*


----------



## Reverse Polish

JayKay PE said:


> I propose a new Phase 7, @RBHeadge PE.  Frantically checking NCEES, even though you've already passed/have stamped things, terrified that they're somehow going to delete your exam and it was all a farce and you need to re-sit for the exam because you're not really an engineer:
> 
> View attachment 19118
> 
> 
> *existential dread rises as I wait for this to be modified somehow*


This.  I am in Phase 7.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> I’m sorry everyone, I can’t help it. I have to do it! Despite better judgment, I can’t help but fall into temptation! I’m going to break Futile Exercise C, a forum favourite.
> 
> I’m putting $5 good ol’ American dollars on:
> 
> *Tuesday December 1, 2020*
> 
> being the release date for the scores!
> 
> Anyone want to back me up on this?


@Will.I.Am PE is that you?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I propose a new Phase 7, @RBHeadge PE.  Frantically checking NCEES, even though you've already passed/have stamped things, terrified that they're somehow going to delete your exam and it was all a farce and you need to re-sit for the exam because you're not really an engineer:
> 
> View attachment 19118
> 
> 
> *existential dread rises as I wait for this to be modified somehow*


I live in a confusing limbo of 0,7. What if they look at my SE scores and retract my PE.  OMFG.


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh my, I didn't even realize PE exams happened.  Best of luck everyone!  You got this!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

5 to 9 said:


> I’m sorry everyone, I can’t help it. I have to do it! Despite better judgment, I can’t help but fall into temptation! I’m going to break Futile Exercise C, a forum favourite.
> 
> I’m putting $5 good ol’ American dollars on:
> 
> *Tuesday December 1, 2020*
> 
> being the release date for the scores!
> 
> Anyone want to back me up on this?






CUniverse said:


> Too soon lol, I’m guessing December 7th, 2020


i've got 7 cycles of personal experience that believes you're both wrong.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i've got 7 cycles of personal experience that believes you're both wrong.


My vote is December 11th, with Colorado coming in on the 14th because they have a hard time pushing buttons.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE BLOCK


----------



## MadamPirate PE

...that wasn't a triple attempt.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Uhhhhhh.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

hopefully it's gets quicker as more disciplines transition to CBT?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> My vote is December 11th, with Colorado coming in on the 14th because they have a hard time pushing buttons.


idk, i don't need to try and this year! BWUAHAHA (omgosh so happy)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> idk, i don't need to try and this year! BWUAHAHA (omgosh so happy)


STILL SO PROUD OF YOU


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I propose a new Phase 7, @RBHeadge PE.  Frantically checking NCEES, even though you've already passed/have stamped things, terrified that they're somehow going to delete your exam and it was all a farce and you need to re-sit for the exam because you're not really an engineer:
> 
> View attachment 19118
> 
> 
> *existential dread rises as I wait for this to be modified somehow*


Oh crap. I just checked mine. I guess I need to retract the last part of my username now...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> hopefully it's gets quicker as more disciplines transition to CBT?


Probably not. The number of exams to grade isn't the long pole in the schedule. Besides, they only have to do this four more times: Oct 2020, Jan 2020 special session; April 2021, and the last ever P&amp;P exam in Oct 2021; so there isn't much motivation to find efficiencies.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> idk, i don't need to try and this year! BWUAHAHA (omgosh so happy)


But who will report for Vermont now? The map will be incomplete.

j/k  I'm glad you aren't doing it this time.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> ...that wasn't a triple attempt.


GODDAMINT I'M GETTING YOU AND @LyceeFruit PE MIXED UP AGAIN.  EVEN THOUGH YOUR ICONS DON'T LOOK ALIKE FOR SOME REASON THEY LOOK ALIKE TO ME.

I feel like this has happened multiple times for me.  My eyes are made of mashed potatoes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> GODDAMINT I'M GETTING YOU AND @LyceeFruit PE MIXED UP AGAIN.  EVEN THOUGH YOUR ICONS DON'T LOOK ALIKE FOR SOME REASON THEY LOOK ALIKE TO ME.
> 
> I feel like this has happened multiple times for me.  My eyes are made of mashed potatoes.


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> But who will report for Vermont now? The map will be incomplete.
> 
> j/k  I'm glad you aren't doing it this time.


I look forward to that grey "NFC" VT in the map tho. so much.

I really just wanted to stop providing info for VT lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple?!


----------



## Ruth_W

JayKay PE said:


> I propose a new Phase 7, @RBHeadge PE.  Frantically checking NCEES, even though you've already passed/have stamped things, terrified that they're somehow going to delete your exam and it was all a farce and you need to re-sit for the exam because you're not really an engineer:
> 
> View attachment 19118
> 
> 
> *existential dread rises as I wait for this to be modified somehow*


This is exactly me. Even though it's been an entire year since I passed, I periodically still log on to NCEES just to make sure that the passed result is still there and I didn't hallucinate it all somehow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Frantically checking NCEES, even though you've already passed/have stamped things, terrified that they're somehow going to delete your exam and it was all a farce and you need to re-sit for the exam


*frantically checks myNCEES*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*phew*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And. A. Triple!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh crap. I just checked mine. I guess I need to retract the last part of my username now...
> 
> View attachment 19123


spo-can


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> spoh-caaaaaaaaaaan


Fix'd


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> spoh-caaaaaaaaaaan
> 
> 
> 
> Fix'd
Click to expand...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> hopefully it's gets quicker as more disciplines transition to CBT?


The SE in April 2022 is going to be very odd, especially in Iowa, if they keep offering it.  2 people in the whole state each day. And this year on Day 2, both of us were from the same area. 3 hours from the exam site.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> and the last ever P&amp;P exam in Oct 2021; so there isn't much motivation to find efficiencies.


Well, for the PE.


----------



## CMM056

Louisiana:

December 2nd, if not... December 9th


----------



## Shneak

The period of suck is real. Took the WRE depth and have been waking up thinking of things I did wrong and random problems I missed. Hopefully did well enough to never have to do that again though! Since we’re all sitting stuck in the period of suck, does anyone know the grading difference between the paper exam and the CBT exams? How do people who take a discipline with CBT get their pass/fail back so fast? I though NCEES did some crazy statistics, analysis, and wizardry behind the scenes and that’s what takes so long? Not that fact that they have to feed thousands of scantrons through a machine.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

CMM056 said:


> Louisiana:
> 
> December 2nd, if not... December 9th


2 dec is way too early


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Heres mah dog


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Tripleeeee


----------



## 5 to 9

txjennah PE said:


> Oh my, I didn't even realize PE exams happened.  Best of luck everyone!  You got this!


Thank you!!

This was my second (and hopefully last) time taking it. I am once again anxious about a possible failure


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also, y'all need to go to the spam thread and spam. Spamming is how you pass. I didnt pass until I spammed. Right @MadamPirate PE?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Shneak said:


> does anyone know the grading difference between the paper exam and the CBT exams? How do people who take a discipline with CBT get their pass/fail back so fast? I though NCEES did some crazy statistics, analysis, and wizardry behind the scenes and that’s what takes so long?


I don't think anyone here knows or is in a position to say exactly what happens behind the scenes. But if you use a little knowledge of security, logistics, and QM/QC you can sort of make some educated guesses.

The P&amp;P exam requires:


physically collecting, scanning, and manually grading tens of thousands of exams sheets from over a hundred locations internationally

For security purposes they also have to retrieve and account for all of the test books and other sensitive materials 

investigate and determine what to do if things are missing


[*]investigating and adjudicating incidents of potential cheating


like looking though all confiscated materials: books and notes page-by-page; electronic scanning can be more involved 


[*]all exams results of a given administration are released on the same day. e.g. twice a year

[*]scoring metric is 1 pt for each correct answer, total points compared against the cut score for that exams administration

The CBT:


No physical materials to collect, transport, account, process, etc

security is done locally on site, so less to investigate

all exams results are released on the same day usually on Tuesdays(?) the week after the exam is administered

scoring metric is 1 pt for each correct answer, total points compared against the cut score for that exams administration

green=same; red= different


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> The SE in April 2022 is going to be very odd, especially in Iowa, if they keep offering it.  2 people in the whole state each day. And this year on Day 2, both of us were from the same area. 3 hours from the exam site.


They're probably under some pressure to figure out how to convert the SE to CBT ASAP.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> The SE in April 2022 is going to be very odd, especially in Iowa, if they keep offering it.  2 people in the whole state each day. And this year on Day 2, both of us were from the same area. 3 hours from the exam site.


Same with VT, there was maybe 1 person each cycle I witnessed (so 9 times including proctoring). VT has a small test pool anyway - it was 15-24 people last time I took it (the times blur together lol)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> They're probably under some pressure to figure out how to convert the SE to CBT ASAP.


They say 2023 or 24.  All they have to do is provide a tablet you can write on or completely restructure the exam. I hope to have it totally tackled by then.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Heres mah dog
> 
> View attachment 19128


Hi dog!  You being a good moo?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I propose a new Phase 7, @RBHeadge PE.  Frantically checking NCEES, even though you've already passed/have stamped things, terrified that they're somehow going to delete your exam and it was all a farce and you need to re-sit for the exam because you're not really an engineer:
> 
> View attachment 19118
> 
> 
> *existential dread rises as I wait for this to be modified somehow*


What!??!?

Eff that!!

I earned this passing grade. If NCEES wants it back they'll have to pry it from my cold dead hand!

 #joking #notjoking


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Hi dog!  You being a good moo?


Mostly, she's afraid of the roomba again.

And got kennel cough.

And the worms remain -____-


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also plastic bags are scary.

But not semis.

So guess who is still a stressed out dog mom?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

IT ME


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

QUADDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

OH HUZZAH lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> They say 2023 or 24.  All they have to do is provide a tablet you can write on or completely restructure the exam. I hope to have it totally tackled by then.


The scuttlebutt is that they keep delaying the rollout because they haven't figured out how to convert it to CBT.

I'm certain they don't want to maintain such a massive hotel load for a test taken by only a handful of people at each location. That's one of the reasons why the Civil PE are the last the convert to CBT. Civils are close to 2/3 of all test takers, so their huge numbers justify and spread-out the costs of hosting and securing P&amp;P exams.



jean15paul_PE said:


> What!??!?
> 
> Eff that!!
> 
> I earned this passing grade. If NCEES wants it back they'll have to pry it from my cold dead hand!
> 
> #joking #notjoking


ikr. I won't even let them take it out of my cold dead hands. I've left instructions to have P.E. on my grave marker. _And not that "PE (retired)" title either._



LyceeFruit PE said:


> IT ME


mandatory


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ikr. I won't even let them take it out of my cold dead hands. I've left instructions to have P.E. on my grave marker. _And not that "PE (retired)" title either._


if i wanted a grave marker, i'd so do that.

i flat out told boyfriend if we marry, i'm keeping my last name since i earned my PE with that name. also i like my signature so it ain't changing lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CMM056 said:


> Louisiana:
> 
> December 2nd, if not... December 9th


Welcome fellow Louisianian 

Mind if I ask where you are and what you do (in general)?

I'm a Mechanical in the New Orleans area working for a manufacturing company.


----------



## CMM056

LyceeFruit PE said:


> 2 dec is way too early


You're most likely right... However, the 2nd would put the release at 42 days (for Thursday test, which is the group I'm in).


----------



## CMM056

jean15paul_PE said:


> Welcome fellow Louisianian
> 
> Mind if I ask where you are and what you do (in general)?


West Monroe/Monroe... We do a lot of municipal, but I personally do a lot of private development. I've done a lot of subdivisions. I enjoy working directly with most developers. 

You?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CMM056 said:


> West Monroe/Monroe... We do a lot of municipal, but I personally do a lot of private development. I've done a lot of subdivisions. I enjoy working directly with most developers.
> 
> You?


I'm a Mechanical in the New Orleans area working for a manufacturing company

(I had actually edited my post to include that above but you beat me to it)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

CMM056 said:


> You're most likely right... However, the 2nd would put the release at 42 days (for Thursday test, which is the group I'm in).


you're counting chickens before they are hatched new friend


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> if i wanted a grave marker, i'd so do that.


I include urns under the umbrella of grave markers.



CMM056 said:


> You're most likely right... However, the 2nd would put the release at 42 days (for Thursday test, which is the group I'm in).


I don't see them releasing the results in two batches. They don't do it that way for the SE. TPTB seem to prefer doing things in a single drop.

Use the Friday exam date as day zero.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I include urns under the umbrella of grave markers.


I wanna be composted. Like donate my body to science and then compost me. or burn my body and use the ash in compost


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Mostly, she's afraid of the roomba again.
> 
> And got kennel cough.
> 
> And the worms remain -____-


Aww



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Also plastic bags are scary.
> 
> But not semis.
> 
> So guess who is still a stressed out dog mom?


Umm



LyceeFruit PE said:


> IT ME


Knew it! Sorry Lycee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Aww
> 
> Umm
> 
> Knew it! Sorry Lycee.


Danke, we're going to the beach tonight and working on recall so that'll be good. until it gets dark. but I stole boyfriends Milwaukee headlamp, thing is insanely bright (but also technically she is supposed to be leashed once the sunsets *shrugs*)


----------



## JayKay PE

*checks NCEES to make sure I still have passing score from last round*

Oh thank god, it's still there.


----------



## bbarcelo16

Another Louisianian here. I'm thinking 12/9 for our release.


----------



## 5 to 9

I was originally thinking the results could be released earlier than usual this go around considering there are less exams to grade.
However, as I understand, the timeline of release isn’t necessarily affected by volume of exams, but rather by the time it takes them to discuss what questions to throw out and curve the exam.


----------



## civilMC

5 to 9 said:


> I was originally thinking the results could be released earlier than usual this go around considering there are less exams to grade.
> However, as I understand, the timeline of release isn’t necessarily affected by volume of exams, but rather by the time it takes them to discuss what questions to throw out and curve the exam.


I was thinking that too.  I know there were 2 days of testing but I was shocked at how few people were there on my day.  I am a repeat taker and last year there were over 150 people, last week there were 21. 

But agree it really wouldn't have an impact on releasing scores.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5 to 9 said:


> I was originally thinking the results could be released earlier than usual this go around considering there are less exams to grade.
> However, as I understand, the timeline of release isn’t necessarily affected by volume of exams, but rather by the time it takes them to discuss what questions to throw out and curve the exam.


Maybe the not being able to physically gather will make it easier to schedule the meetings?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilMC said:


> I was thinking that too.  I know there were 2 days of testing but I was shocked at how few people were there on my day.  I am a repeat taker and last year there were over 150 people, last week there were 21.
> 
> But agree it really wouldn't have an impact on releasing scores.


The first day there were 9 people in my room, but there were multiple rooms.  Day two there were 9 people in my room, again multiple rooms. Not sure how many total there were either day or combined.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Maybe the not being able to physically gather will make it easier to schedule the meetings?


Will prob make it more difficult to schedule the meetings, tbh.

I'm dealing with multiple teams meetings being created, no one attending, and then having to chase down the meeting people so they'll actually be there for the meeting that they wanted to be a part of.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Also, y'all need to go to the spam thread and spam. Spamming is how you pass. I didnt pass until I spammed. Right @MadamPirate PE?


Trufax. I spammed after last October, and I passed on the first try!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i flat out told boyfriend if we marry, i'm keeping my last name since i earned my PE with that name. also i like my signature so it ain't changing lol


I kept my last name when I got married. Mr. Pirate has a different last name than me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I wanna be composted. Like donate my body to science and then compost me. or burn my body and use the ash in compost


How about that burial in a tree thing?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I kept my last name when I got married. Mr. Pirate has a different last name than me.


even without the PE, i was likely to keep my last name. tbh i dont want to deal with paperwork. but if i feel the last name is an upgrade from mine, i would do it. his is not an upgrade, it's a lateral move


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> How about that burial in a tree thing?


just use my ashes as compost for someone else to be buried in a tree lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

huge fan of compost if you couldn't tell lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> I was originally thinking the results could be released earlier than usual this go around considering there are less exams to grade.


I'm not sure we can say whether the number of examinees is higher or lower than normal. We're getting contradictory anecdotal reports. I guess we'll find out in December when they release the pass rates and number of takers by exam. Regardless I don't think the number of examinees changes the schedule much.



5 to 9 said:


> However, as I understand, the timeline of release isn’t necessarily affected by volume of exams, but rather by the time it takes them to discuss what questions to throw out and curve the exam.


There appears to be a minimum amount of time to process the P&amp;P exams. Excessive delays only seem to happen when there is a cut-score meeting for a *new* exam. There are no new P&amp;P exams this administration so, as best I can tell, there shouldn't be a need for a meeting with numerous external SMEs.



vhab49_PE said:


> Maybe the not being able to physically gather will make it easier to schedule the meetings?


Or security requirements might make things more difficult to do things remotely. A fact I'm all too familiar with.... 

This month's Licensure Exchange says that exam development committees have figured out ways to conduct essential tasks while ensuring security. So maybe its not an obstacle. You're probably right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Friendly reminder:


----------



## txjennah PE

5 to 9 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> This was my second (and hopefully last) time taking it. I am once again anxious about a possible failure


As someone who did not pass the first try, I totally understand that anxiety   Hopefully this place will be a good distraction from ::gestures wildly at everything::


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

5 to 9 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> This was my second (and hopefully last) time taking it. I am once again anxious about a possible failure


I totally feel that.

Spamming helps


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hi @MadamPirate PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tripleeee for @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hi @MadamPirate PE


hi @LyceeFruit PE, nice avatar change


----------



## JayKay PE

y do you do this @LyceeFruit PE and @MadamPirate PE

*squints in old lady*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> y do you do this @LyceeFruit PE and @MadamPirate PE
> 
> *squints in old lady*


Is not my fault! I've had this one FOREVER


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Is not my fault! I've had this one FOREVER


And that is why you're not getting a 'sad' react on all posts going forward


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hi @MadamPirate PE






MadamPirate PE said:


> hi @LyceeFruit PE, nice avatar change






JayKay PE said:


> y do you do this @LyceeFruit PE and @MadamPirate PE
> 
> *squints in old lady*


Your old avatar was close enough before that I had to doublecheck to see who actually posted something. This new one just isn't fair.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Your old avatar was close enough before that I had to doublecheck to see who actually posted something. This new one just isn't fair.


The old avatar was of a lake with a buoy.

So idk how that was "close enough"


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Your old avatar was close enough before that I had to doublecheck to see who actually posted something. This new one just isn't fair.


THANK YOU SOMEONE ELSE GOT THEM CONFUSED AS WELL.  I'M NOT ALONE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Is there clues to go with your avatar? I like crossword puzzles!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> THANK YOU SOMEONE ELSE GOT THEM CONFUSED AS WELL.  I'M NOT ALONE


sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

bbarcelo16 said:


> Another Louisianian here. I'm thinking 12/9 for our release.


Welcome

I'm in New Orleans also... Hm, I don't know too many Civils. Also I assume you're younger than my 39 years (of age... not work experience).

Stay safe from Zeta... I just got rejected from the grocery store (they closed at noon)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I FIXED IT. fecking whiners


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I FIXED IT. fecking whiners


Don't let them change your avatar!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I FIXED IT. fecking whiners


noooo be cool with meeee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Don't let them change your avatar!!!!






MadamPirate PE said:


> noooo be cool with meeee


tbh i was getting confused.

and apparently I don't have my old avatar photo on my phone so it's now a Moo


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> tbh i was getting confused.
> 
> and apparently I don't have my old avatar photo on my phone so it's now a Moo


At least she's cute


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I FIXED IT. fecking whiners


You only get trophies and no sads from me


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE FUDGIED ME CALLING MOO CUTE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@LyceeFruit PE






Edit: @MadamPirate PE for the rep.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## martinv

Maryland on December 4th (43 days) is my bet!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: @MadamPirate PE for the rep.


YOURS?!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> YOURS?!


Fosters!


----------



## A V

Not sure if this one will help you but I just talked to NCEES today. they have opened an exam window just for civil in January 2021. registration starts on Nov 1st and ends Dec 14th. My question was " if I can sign up for that exam while I'm waiting for the result?, since I bombed the exam, Lol"

"the answer was, *NO!"  *  She said, you can't sign up for any exam while your result is pending. and your exam result will be after the registration.   

Apparently, they wont release the  October exams' results until after that registration ends. So I'm expecting our result will be late December if not early January.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> The old avatar was of a lake with a buoy.
> 
> So idk how that was "close enough"


similar grey-ish color scheme.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A V said:


> Not sure if this one will help you but I just talked to NCEES today. they have opened an exam window just for civil in January 2021. registration starts on Nov 1st and ends Dec 14th. My question was " if I can sign up for that exam while I'm waiting for the result?, since I bombed the exam, Lol"
> 
> "the answer was, *NO!"  *  She said, you can't sign up for any exam while your result is pending. and your exam result will be after the registration.
> 
> Apparently, they wont release the  October exams' results until after that registration ends. So I'm expecting our result will be late December if not early January.


I do not accept this. My moneys are on.... December 15th for SE, putting PE around... December 10.


----------



## A V

vhab49_PE said:


> I do not accept this. My moneys are on.... December 15th for SE, putting PE around... December 10.


Let's see! I wish it was next week, Lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A V said:


> Not sure if this one will help you but I just talked to NCEES today. they have opened an exam window just for civil in January 2021. registration starts on Nov 1st and ends Dec 14th. My question was " if I can sign up for that exam while I'm waiting for the result?, since I bombed the exam, Lol"
> 
> "the answer was, *NO!"  *  She said, you can't sign up for any exam while your result is pending. and your exam result will be after the registration.
> 
> Apparently, they wont release the  October exams' results until after that registration ends. So I'm expecting our result will be late December if not early January.


1) Have faith that you did better. 

2) I doubt they told the customer service people the actual date. The people answering the chat stick to the 8-10 week line. Eight weeks would open the window on Dec 19.

2a) That's not to say that the results will come out before Dec 14, nor to say that they'll come out afterwards either.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 2a) That's not to say that the results will come out before Dec 14, nor to say that they'll come out afterwards either.


The results come out when they come out.

Some of us just like to be nerds and make bets.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

A V said:


> Not sure if this one will help you but I just talked to NCEES today. they have opened an exam window just for civil in January 2021. registration starts on Nov 1st and ends Dec 14th. My question was " if I can sign up for that exam while I'm waiting for the result?, since I bombed the exam, Lol"
> 
> "the answer was, *NO!"  *  She said, you can't sign up for any exam while your result is pending. and your exam result will be after the registration.
> 
> Apparently, they wont release the  October exams' results until after that registration ends. So I'm expecting our result will be late December if not early January.


It's on their website. You didnt need to contact them for that info.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> The results come out when they come out.
> 
> Some of us just like to be nerds and make bets.


We need @Will.I.Am PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

I put money on tomorrow.


----------



## A V

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) Have faith that you did better.
> 
> 2) I doubt they told the customer service people the actual date. The people answering the chat stick to the 8-10 week line. Eight weeks would open the window on Dec 19.
> 
> 2a) That's not to say that the results will come out before Dec 14, nor to say that they'll come out afterwards either.


Thank you for being positive, everyone keep saying that to me from our office. I hope I did better than what Im thinking.


----------



## A V

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It's on their website. You didnt need to contact them for that info.


Didn't find anything regarding the registration for the exam on January while waiting for the October result. But that's ok, Idk if I want to take the exam again that fast if I don't pass.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

A V said:


> Didn't find anything regarding the registration for the exam on January while waiting for the October result. But that's ok, Idk if I want to take the exam again that fast if I don't pass.


From personal experience, I don't suggest it. Especially if youre feeling burnt out.


----------



## A V

LyceeFruit PE said:


> From personal experience, I don't suggest it. Especially if youre feeling burnt out.


Yeah, I’m thinking the same. Thanks.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Results being released is 100% dependent on if the spam thread reaches its goal. Also, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass. There isn't a new spam thread for this exam cycle yet, but there should be soon. If the wrong person creates the spam thread, the goal will not be reached. I know, it sounds weird and perhaps outlandish, but it's the truth. Just ask @matt267 PE.


It's sad, but true.


----------



## bbarcelo16

jean15paul_PE said:


> Welcome
> 
> I'm in New Orleans also... Hm, I don't know too many Civils. Also I assume you're younger than my 39 years (of age... not work experience).
> 
> Stay safe from Zeta... I just got rejected from the grocery store (they closed at noon)


Just a little younger, still in my early 30’s. I work for USACE as a structural engineer. 
 

Lost power here, and a tree fell on my car. But other than that, my wife and kids are safe and that’s all that matters for me.


----------



## Dothracki PE

According to reddit, the CBT Nuclear, Petroleum, Fire Protection, and Industrial exam results have been posted.


----------



## CUniverse

Not sure if everyone has seen this yet but I noticed this on the NCEES website and also saw everyone talking about it so I thought I would share. 
 

“Individuals who took the October exam will be unable to register for the January exam. Results from the October exam will not be released prior to the close of registration for the January exam, and examinees are unable to register for any exam when results are pending from a previous exam. The same is true for the January 2021 administration and being able to register for the April 2021 exam—results from January will not be released prior to the close of the April registration period. Registration deadlines cannot be changed.”

https://ncees.org/january-2021-pe-civil-exam-administration-updates/


----------



## A V

CUniverse said:


> Not sure if everyone has seen this yet but I noticed this on the NCEES website and also saw everyone talking about it so I thought I would share.
> 
> 
> “Individuals who took the October exam will be unable to register for the January exam. Results from the October exam will not be released prior to the close of registration for the January exam, and examinees are unable to register for any exam when results are pending from a previous exam. The same is true for the January 2021 administration and being able to register for the April 2021 exam—results from January will not be released prior to the close of the April registration period. Registration deadlines cannot be changed.”
> 
> https://ncees.org/january-2021-pe-civil-exam-administration-updates/


Yeah, I think they are trying to have less applicants in each window.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CUniverse said:


> Not sure if everyone has seen this yet but I noticed this on the NCEES website and also saw everyone talking about it so I thought I would share.
> 
> 
> “Individuals who took the October exam will be unable to register for the January exam. Results from the October exam will not be released prior to the close of registration for the January exam, and examinees are unable to register for any exam when results are pending from a previous exam. The same is true for the January 2021 administration and being able to register for the April 2021 exam—results from January will not be released prior to the close of the April registration period. Registration deadlines cannot be changed.”
> 
> https://ncees.org/january-2021-pe-civil-exam-administration-updates/









Ahh jeez that sucks.

First let me admit that I was wrong at the top of this page.

Second, wow a 53+ day wait is going to be awful! This administration might surpass Oct 2019 as one of the worst wait periods!


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ahh jeez that sucks.
> 
> First let me admit that I was wrong at the top of this page.
> 
> Second, wow a 53+ day wait is going to be awful! This administration might surpass Oct 2019 as one of the worst wait periods!


I truly do hope that this is just a generic legalese message and that they truly don’t mean that. 
I don’t think my heart could take them waiting until late December to post the results.


----------



## A V

5 to 9 said:


> I truly do hope that this is just a generic legalese message and that they truly don’t mean that.
> I don’t think my heart could take them waiting until late December to post the results.


Unfortunately, sounds like it will be like that. I think they could have said that whoever took the October exam can’t register for January, that’s it, not holding the results until after the registration ends. It really sucks...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I know I saw something a little while ago about how soon one could retake a CBT test after failing. I seem to recall it was either every 90 days, or 120 days, and a max of 3x/yr? I've spent a few minutes looking but can't find anything except on the FL website. Does anyone else remember seeing something like this?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Okay, I found it in the Examinee Guide



> *Year-Round Testing Opportunities*
> 
> Except as noted above, NCEES computer based exams are offered in testing windows throughout the year during the following months:
> 
> • January–March
> 
> • April–June
> 
> • July–September
> 
> • October–December
> 
> *Approval Policy *
> 
> NCEES policy states examinees may attempt a particular NCEES exam one time per testing window and no more than three times in a 12-month approval period, which begins with the examinee’s first attempt. Some licensing boards have a more restrictive policy. Visit ncees.org/boards to review the policy of the licensing board you selected during the registration process.


I looked through all 55 boards (so you didn't have to) and none of them have a more restrictive frequency than "one time per testing window and no more than three times in a 12-month period"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5 to 9 said:


> I truly do hope that this is just a generic legalese message and that they truly don’t mean that.
> I don’t think my heart could take them waiting until late December to post the results.


My husband found out december 24th that he passed, back in the days of snail mail results. Might even have been his license was issued the 24th and he got it the 27th?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Okay, I found it in the Examinee Guide
> 
> I looked through all 55 boards (so you didn't have to) and none of them have a more restrictive frequency than "one time per testing window and no more than three times in a 12-month period"


For paper exams Iowa used to be 2 tests per application fee/year.  That may have changed with CBT though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> For paper exams Iowa used to be 2 tests per application fee/year.  That may have changed with CBT though.


I believe you are correct and onto something. On the NCEES site I looked specifically at CBT requirements for all 55 jurisdictions. I looked at P&amp;P requirements for 5 random ones and didn't see anything about frequency. I just looked at Iowa and didn't see anything. But the 2x/year things was default in the past and IIRC many states codified it. I looked through Maryland and Pennsylvania and didn't see anything.  It's too time consuming to look through the laws and regs for every jurisdiction.

Suffice to say, they must have a valid reason for wanting to prevent people from back-to-back: Oct+Jan and/or Jan+Apr.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Suffice to say, they must have a valid reason for wanting to prevent people from back-to-back: Oct+Jan and/or Jan+Apr.


it's terrible for your mental health


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> I truly do hope that this is just a generic legalese message and that they truly don’t mean that.


lusone:



A V said:


> Unfortunately, sounds like it will be like that. I think they could have said that whoever took the October exam can’t register for January, that’s it, not holding the results until after the registration ends. It really sucks...


I must emphasize that this is just speculation based on their statement. It's supported by the fact that they're already saying it'll be the same for the January exam. It's entirely possible that the registration date and release date are unrelated. 



vhab49_PE said:


> My husband found out december 24th that he passed, back in the days of snail mail results.


Merry Christmas?

I appreciate the perspective here. People were still waiting for snail mail and getting their results as late as January six years ago. It was nearly the expectation at the beginning of the decade! Some people (SD, DC, and to a lesser extent HI, MN) still learn from USPS mail!


----------



## Fisherman504

December 25th is my guess.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> My husband found out december 24th that he passed, back in the days of snail mail results. Might even have been his license was issued the 24th and he got it the 27th?


I remember this time! It was when I took the F.E., pencil and paper. 2011, maybe?


----------



## leggo PE

I also remember the days of CA not being a first or second day releaser, which are actually not that long ago. Before CA decoupled the P.E. exam from the license application, they used to have to corroborate the P.E. exam results with the state seismic &amp; surveying exams (which where also not offered year-round, but only twice a year, for roughly 3-4 weeks around when the P.E. pencil and paper exams are offered). So at least in CA, things have gotten better. The worst wait I remember was, I think, December 2016, when they were released something like 8 days after the first states released. It was TORTURE. As bad as it is to have to wait a long time for results, it's even worse when basically every other state has ALREADY released results but your state hasn't.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I remember this time! It was when I took the F.E., pencil and paper. 2011, maybe?


It was 2006.  I only remember this because he took it on my birthday (I feel like that is a theme, really) and I was pregnant with our first kid, and we went to Nebraska for him to take it.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It was 2006.  I only remember this because he took it on my birthday (I feel like that is a theme, really) and I was pregnant with our first kid, and we went to Nebraska for him to take it.


Oh gotcha! Well then, it happened to me in 2011, too. That's not (yet) ten years ago! All these young 'uns don't remember that far back!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> As bad as it is to have to wait a long time for results, it's even worse when basically every other state has ALREADY released results but your state hasn't.








Totally the worst part of this process! Time stands still and you're stuck in paralysis awaiting the news.

In Oct 2013 I had to wait two full weeks after the first states released until Maryland/ cs:  finally released. They were last State to do so.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's going to be a long 8 to 10 weeks.

Has any figured out the cut score yet?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> As bad as it is to have to wait a long time for results, it's even worse when basically every other state has ALREADY released results but your state hasn't.


Been there, done that.

Anxiety level: 9 million


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's going to be a long 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Has any figured out the cut score yet?


The way 2020 is going, I figure 82/80.


----------



## CUniverse

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> The way 2020 is going, I figure 82/80.


Sounds about right


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Oh gotcha! Well then, it happened to me in 2011, too. That's not (yet) ten years ago! All these young 'uns don't remember that far back!


I took pen &amp; paper FE, April 2010! My FE doesn't show up in myNCEES lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I took pen &amp; paper FE, April 2010! My FE doesn't show up in myNCEES lol


I took the pencil and paper FE in 2003. I got my state board to send my FE results to NCEES to add it to my record.

Also very impressed that you took the FE with PEN. Erasers are for chumps!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I took the pencil and paper FE in 2003. I got my state board to send my FE results to NCEES to add it to my record.
> 
> Also very impressed that you took the FE with PEN. Erasers are for chumps!!!


i'm THAT badass lol 

yeah, I had to email VT to get my FE in my NCEES record since it isn't an option in their online portal.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

This thread is surprisingly quiet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> This thread is surprisingly quiet.


I was thinking the same thing. The WttS typically slows down in mid-November, everyone is still in phase 1: calm. But it's never gone dead before.

This is a weird cycle and think there are a variety of reason why people are distracted or aren't posting as much: 


The election generated a lot of RL interest and was a major distraction. It heated up shortly after the test and lasted nearly a week after election day.

The board in general was pretty quiet after the April exams were cancelled. Normally we have like a month or two of lull between exams, but people usually come back and start posting. The lull was like six months long this time and some casual posters didn't come back.  

COVID-times and online and workplace culture shifts

We sorta-kinda learned the released date, or at least learned the NET date, and that has relieved some of the tension that comes with uncertainty.

There may or may not be more people waiting on results. We're hearing mixed things. I personally think it was much more but the posting traffic implies otherwise. 

The spam thread is nearly dead. It's probably also because of the above, and the fact that most vets are communicating via other means. The spam thread is partially about a mindless distraction, and partially a way to meet other people on the site. Without vets keeping the conversation going, the noobs don't feel encouraged to post/spam and participation goes down elsewhere too.

I think the posting will increase quite a bit. Probably in a week, and especially after Thanksgiving.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The WttS typically slows down in mid-November, everyone is still in phase 1: calm. But it's never gone dead before.
> 
> This is a weird cycle and think there are a variety of reason why people are distracted or aren't posting as much:
> 
> 
> The election generated a lot of RL interest and was a major distraction. It heated up shortly after the test and lasted nearly a week after election day.
> 
> The board in general was pretty quiet after the April exams were cancelled. Normally we have like a month or two of lull between exams, but people usually come back and start posting. The lull was like six months long this time and some casual posters didn't come back.
> 
> COVID-times and online and workplace culture shifts
> 
> We sorta-kinda learned the released date, or at least learned the NET date, and that has relieved some of the tension that comes with uncertainty.
> 
> There may or may not be more people waiting on results. We're hearing mixed things. I personally think it was much more but the posting traffic implies otherwise.
> 
> The spam thread is nearly dead. It's probably also because of the above, and the fact that most vets are communicating via other means. The spam thread is partially about a mindless distraction, and partially a way to meet other people on the site. Without vets keeping the conversation going, the noobs don't feel encouraged to post/spam and participation goes down elsewhere too.
> 
> I think the posting will increase quite a bit. Probably in a week, and especially after Thanksgiving.


I also think the fact that it is pretty much just civil folks taking the P&amp;P that the pool of people actually experiencing the WTTS wait has decreased, even thought the actual number of testers has not decreased, most people are in a one week wait vs the horrid 8-10 weeks.

And me, well, I didn't pass, so I don't feel the urgency of getting results.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I have noticed there is not a lot of chatter on reddit either. This poll only had 206 responses.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> I have noticed there is not a lot of chatter on reddit either. This poll only had 206 responses.
> 
> View attachment 19461


what subreddit is this?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I also think the fact that it is pretty much just civil folks taking the P&amp;P ...


Well that was a glass shattering moment. You're right, I didn't realize that it was just the civils and a few other strays. Looks like it was the Civil (all disciplines), EE (Computer; Electronics), Ag, Mining, Arch, Controls, Mat Sci, Naval.

The civil's alone make up 2/3 of all PE takers in a given year. Those other disciplines barely 3%. Civil's must've out-numbered everyone else 20:1 in October.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> what subreddit is this?


r/PE_Exam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki said:


> I have noticed there is not a lot of chatter on reddit either. This poll only had 206 responses.
> 
> View attachment 19461


their*

Sheesh...feckin' engineers.


----------



## Dothracki PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> their*
> 
> Sheesh...feckin' engineers.


I don't know how anyone makes that mistake, unless English is not their first language.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> I don't know how anyone makes that mistake, unless English is not their first language.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well that was a glass shattering moment. You're right, I didn't realize that it was just the civils and a few other strays. Looks like it was the Civil (all disciplines), EE (Computer; Electronics), Ag, Mining, Arch, Controls, Mat Sci, Naval.
> 
> The civil's alone make up 2/3 of all PE takers in a given year. Those other disciplines barely 3%. Civil's must've out-numbered everyone else 20:1 in October.


I wonder though, the board seems to have more non-civil people who are active, so I wonder if that is also driving the lower activity in the WTTS and spam threads?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

I'm trying to knock out all of my house projects I neglected this fall, before getting the results and maybe having to live and breath the exam again...I showed up to work with flecks of paint in my hair this morning.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

vhab49_PE said:


> I live in a confusing limbo of 0,7. What if they look at my SE scores and retract my PE.  OMFG.


Lol'd at this. Trust me, I didn't study at all for my first go at the SE, and I can say with confidence if they didn't make that a rule after grading my exam, then you're definitely safe


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thedaywa1ker said:


> Lol'd at this. Trust me, I didn't study at all for my first go at the SE, and I can say with confidence if they didn't make that a rule after grading my exam, then you're definitely safe


It felt like I didn't study while taking it. I have moved into Phase 1. I'm calm, and I just really don't care anymore.  Wait, was there an apathy phase? Did I miss something? Maybe that is where I should be.

One month, plus a couple of days for SE.  Unless they purposely hold the PE results until after the regional exam closing, but continue to work on the SE grading.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I wonder though, the board seems to have more non-civil people who are active, so I wonder if that is also driving the lower activity in the WTTS and spam threads?


I have trouble believing that CEs are the most introverted of all engineers but it seems to fit the evidence.



vhab49_PE said:


> One month, plus a couple of days for SE.  Unless they purposely hold the PE results until after the regional exam closing, but continue to work on the SE grading.


I get the strong impression that the scoring and release of the two exams aren't connected. Maybe the SE will come out first this administration?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have trouble believing that CEs are the most introverted of all engineers but it seems to fit the evidence.
> 
> I get the strong impression that the scoring and release of the two exams aren't connected. Maybe the SE will come out first this administration?


I think the scantron portions of the SE are graded on a similar time frame to the rest of the exams.  I don't think they start looking at the long answer problems until the scantrons are already graded, though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is there a scantron portion of the SE? I thought it was all blue book?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have trouble believing that CEs are the most introverted of all engineers but it seems to fit the evidence.


What I meant was CE's have  a pretty strong support system built in a lot of times, since virtually all of them take the PE and work with other PE's a lot.  The ME's and EE's and other E's, may have less of a push to get the PE (outside of the consulting world), so look for a community to be a part of?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there a scantron portion of the SE? I thought it was all blue book?


Morning is still multiple guess. And the afternoon comes with a scantron, not sure why. The proctor had apparently not seen an SE before, and mentioned the blank scantron to the guy next to me as he was leaving.


----------



## martinv

vhab49_PE said:


> What I meant was CE's have  a pretty strong support system built in a lot of times, since virtually all of them take the PE and work with other PE's a lot.  The ME's and EE's and other E's, may have less of a push to get the PE (outside of the consulting world), so look for a community to be a part of?


Talking about the communities of the ones who took the PE: are there a lot of takers living (and working) outside of the US? Or are we a small (&lt;5%) percentage?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Morning is still multiple guess. And the afternoon comes with a scantron, not sure why. The proctor had apparently not seen an SE before, and mentioned the blank scantron to the guy next to me as he was leaving.


Multiple choice... not multiple guess


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Multiple choice... not multiple guess


Multiple guess...not multiple choice.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Multiple choice... not multiple guess


True, since my guess is only one thing, all the way down.


----------



## A V

I think every got convinced that the result won’t be released until after December 15th, so that’s why it’s so quiet in here!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm not convinced that results are going to be released in the month of December at ALL with the rate of spam the way that it is.


----------



## martinv

Do you guys think that we might get our PE results earlier than Dec 15th if the January exam gets cancelled due to COVID?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ehhh maybe, but I sort of doubt it. The timing isn't really there. 

Generally speaking, it's not worth the effort to consider such hypotheticals.


----------



## CMM056

*Anyone else have an odd test morning?*

I scoped out the test venue the day before, and planned for the next morning. I arrived on test day without issue, and was 4th in line. Then it began...

A proctor opens the door and asked, "Does everyone have their COVID Questionnaire with you and completed?" *PANIC. *Evidently it was sent via email by NCEES. Still not sure why I didn't get the message. It never hit my junk folder, so maybe I missed something. Ultimately, copies were distributed because I wasn't the only one. 

While the proctors were checking calculators, it was discovered that my backup was not allowed. *ANXIETY.* Not such a big deal. I bought it the night before only as backup in the event that my old calculator died. Completely my fault for not remembering, or at least looking up, the approved list. I did know in advance that my old calculator was on the approved list. They held the non-approved calculator up front during the exam. My old one lasted - I forgot to grab the new one before I left - I wasted $20. 

As I was cleaning my glasses, and the proctor was  about to hand me the exam... I broke my glasses in two. What would normally be a *PANIC* was surprisingly more of a *WHATEVER.* The proctors quickly grabbed some tape, although I said I'd be fine. I was appreciative. I took the exam without my glasses. This would not have been possible if the exam was computer based though. I have good vision, but my eyes tire quickly looking at the screen. I did really like those glasses though.

*PANIC-ANXIETY-WHATEVER...* I'm definitely still feeling the last. However, I'm sure that the emotions will be thrown into reverse during the first part of December.


----------



## A V

CMM056 said:


> *Anyone else have an odd test morning?*
> 
> I scoped out the test venue the day before, and planned for the next morning. I arrived on test day without issue, and was 4th in line. Then it began...
> 
> A proctor opens the door and asked, "Does everyone have their COVID Questionnaire with you and completed?" *PANIC. *Evidently it was sent via email by NCEES. Still not sure why I didn't get the message. It never hit my junk folder, so maybe I missed something. Ultimately, copies were distributed because I wasn't the only one.
> 
> While the proctors were checking calculators, it was discovered that my backup was not allowed. *ANXIETY.* Not such a big deal. I bought it the night before only as backup in the event that my old calculator died. Completely my fault for not remembering, or at least looking up, the approved list. I did know in advance that my old calculator was on the approved list. They held the non-approved calculator up front during the exam. My old one lasted - I forgot to grab the new one before I left - I wasted $20.
> 
> As I was cleaning my glasses, and the proctor was  about to hand me the exam... I broke my glasses in two. What would normally be a *PANIC* was surprisingly more of a *WHATEVER.* The proctors quickly grabbed some tape, although I said I'd be fine. I was appreciative. I took the exam without my glasses. This would not have been possible if the exam was computer based though. I have good vision, but my eyes tire quickly looking at the screen. I did really like those glasses though.
> 
> *PANIC-ANXIETY-WHATEVER...* I'm definitely still feeling the last. However, I'm sure that the emotions will be thrown into reverse during the first part of December.


What a morning! One of them will be enough to destroy my mood. Glad you made till the end. Hope you will pass and the exam will be really such a memorable exam forever.


----------



## beccabun PE

CMM056 said:


> *Anyone else have an odd test morning?*
> 
> I scoped out the test venue the day before, and planned for the next morning. I arrived on test day without issue, and was 4th in line. Then it began...
> 
> A proctor opens the door and asked, "Does everyone have their COVID Questionnaire with you and completed?" *PANIC. *Evidently it was sent via email by NCEES. Still not sure why I didn't get the message. It never hit my junk folder, so maybe I missed something. Ultimately, copies were distributed because I wasn't the only one.
> 
> While the proctors were checking calculators, it was discovered that my backup was not allowed. *ANXIETY.* Not such a big deal. I bought it the night before only as backup in the event that my old calculator died. Completely my fault for not remembering, or at least looking up, the approved list. I did know in advance that my old calculator was on the approved list. They held the non-approved calculator up front during the exam. My old one lasted - I forgot to grab the new one before I left - I wasted $20.
> 
> As I was cleaning my glasses, and the proctor was  about to hand me the exam... I broke my glasses in two. What would normally be a *PANIC* was surprisingly more of a *WHATEVER.* The proctors quickly grabbed some tape, although I said I'd be fine. I was appreciative. I took the exam without my glasses. This would not have been possible if the exam was computer based though. I have good vision, but my eyes tire quickly looking at the screen. I did really like those glasses though.
> 
> *PANIC-ANXIETY-WHATEVER...* I'm definitely still feeling the last. However, I'm sure that the emotions will be thrown into reverse during the first part of December.


Wow, this is so much to deal with before the exam. I would have been a wreck, I was already anxious enough with the covid precautions.


----------



## CMM056

rebecca1 said:


> Wow, this is so much to deal with before the exam. I would have been a wreck, I was already anxious enough with the covid precautions.


It may have actually helped me... It really through me into a mood of not caring about what might happen next. I'm horrible at tests. I will misspell my own name if I'm not careful - all because of nerves related to the phrase "exam".


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have trouble believing that CEs are the most introverted of all engineers but it seems to fit the evidence.
> 
> I get the strong impression that the scoring and release of the two exams aren't connected. Maybe the SE will come out first this administration?


That would be one for the books, SE comes out before PE?  CRAZY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm not convinced that results are going to be released in the month of December at ALL with the rate of spam the way that it is.


That's cool.

ALSO: BIRDIE!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That's cool.
> 
> ALSO: BIRDIE!


BIRDIE IS THE BEST!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## FMA

Hello, can someone suggest to me what is the best group to join for the PE Structure? how you found the October 2020 PE Structure exam is it difficult or simple? I am waiting for the result  but don't want to wait until the end of December and try to reach some good study discussion groupsThanks and good luck


----------



## CMM056

I HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED... the signature section on the scantron. The answer portion of the exam was still pending!


----------



## thedaywa1ker

I have had multiple dreams that I failed...in last weeks version, I dreamt that I retook it without studying much and couldn't remember the most basic of questions, even those that I use a lot of in my day-to-day.  If we can be more efficient working from home, so can these graders!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NALI said:


> Hello, can someone suggest to me what is the best group to join for the PE Structure? how you found the October 2020 PE Structure exam is it difficult or simple? I am waiting for the result  but don't want to wait until the end of December and try to reach some good study discussion groupsThanks and good luck


Best group to join? Are you participating on in the Structural sub-forum on this site? That's probably the best place to find a good study/discussion group.
https://engineerboards.com/forum/38-structural/


----------



## Joe2

I saw the 
... but then realized it was for my FE.


----------



## 5 to 9

Every day is torture... 

well at least we have a vague idea that the results won’t be released until December 14th... at the earliest :0


----------



## Cerch2015

Another two weeks of waiting is major torture.  I had a friend who did the PE Mechanical and got his result in 5 days.


----------



## FMA

jean15paul_PE said:


> Best group to join? Are you participating on in the Structural sub-forum on this site? That's probably the best place to find a good study/discussion group.
> https://engineerboards.com/forum/38-structural/


Looking for PE Civil Structure exam group, didn't find any group,  thanks for sharing a link


----------



## BebeshKing PE

Is there anyone here taking the CBT power exam in Florida? Did the pearson vue sent you an email that your exam is rescheduled or they put you in different testing site?

I hear from other State such as North Carolina that they did this.

hope not in Florida. I’m taking mine on Dec 7 , no emails I got so far. Hope they don’t reschedule mine...


----------



## Dothracki PE

BebeshKing said:


> Is there anyone here taking the CBT power exam in Florida? Did the pearson vue sent you an email that your exam is rescheduled or they put you in different testing site?
> 
> I hear from other State such as North Carolina that they did this.
> 
> hope not in Florida. I’m taking mine on Dec 7 , no emails I got so far. Hope they don’t reschedule mine...


That's not good news. I suspect with the increasing amount of COVID-19 cases, some states are now enforcing reduced capacity of many businesses so Pearson might not be able to fill up the testing centers.


----------



## A V

Happy December guys! I think it was a good thing at least to know the result won't be released till December 14th. as we get closer,  I get more anxious! Unfortunately, as COVID cases are increasing, it might impact NCEES's process as well. can't imagine how stressful will be my days after the 14th. probably will have my cellphone on my hand and nonstop refreshing my email account.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

A V said:


> Happy December guys! I think it was a good thing at least to know the result won't be released till December 14th. as we get closer,  I get more anxious! Unfortunately, as COVID cases are increasing, it might impact NCEES's process as well. can't imagine how stressful will be my days after the 14th. probably will have my cellphone on my hand and nonstop refreshing my email account.


Not necessarily on Dec 14th right? Just no earlier than Dec 14?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> A V said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy December guys! I think it was a good thing at least to know the result won't be released till December 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily on Dec 14th right? Just no earlier than Dec 14?
Click to expand...

That's how I read it. NET than 3:00PM eastern on Dec 14.



A V said:


> it might impact NCEES's process as well.


I doubt that COVID issues will delay things even more. They appear to have adapted where they needed to.

See page 4 of: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/5_Licensure-Exchange_October-2020.pdf 

And front page of https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/6_Licensure-Exchange_December-2020.pdf

As best I know the only in-person part of grading the PPE is processing and running the scantron sheets through a machine, and doing the manual QA audits. My guess is that that was done within a couple weeks of the exam.

I'm not aware of any required in-person meetings this session either - and if there were then they could be online now too (see above links)



A V said:


> can't imagine how stressful will be my days after the 14th.


Not going to sugar coat it: It will be bad. The worst will be the period between when the first state releases and whenever you get your results. Time stands still, and you're nigh-catatonic with stress and indecision. It looks like you're in Florida? They've been releasing on Day 2 for the last few cycles. They've got some internal thing they need to do first before they authorize NCEES to release the results. Again, not trying to stress you out more or give you false hope, but it'll be a hellacious 24+ hours.



A V said:


> probably will have my cellphone on my hand and nonstop refreshing my email account.


----------



## A V

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not necessarily on Dec 14th right? Just no earlier than Dec 14?


Yeah, according to NCEES, the result of the October exam won't be released until end of the January exam registration which is December 14th. So, we should expect to have the result anytime after the 14th.


----------



## A V

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's how I read it. NET than 3:00PM eastern on Dec 14.
> 
> I doubt that COVID issues will delay things even more. They appear to have adapted where they needed to.
> 
> See page 4 of: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/5_Licensure-Exchange_October-2020.pdf
> 
> And front page of https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/6_Licensure-Exchange_December-2020.pdf
> 
> As best I know the only in-person part of grading the PPE is processing and running the scantron sheets through a machine, and doing the manual QA audits. My guess is that that was done within a couple weeks of the exam.
> 
> I'm not aware of any required in-person meetings this session either - and if there were then they could be online now too (see above links)
> 
> Not going to sugar coat it: It will be bad. The worst will be the period between when the first state releases and whenever you get your results. Time stands still, and you're nigh-catatonic with stress and indecision. It looks like you're in Florida? They've been releasing on Day 2 for the last few cycles. They've got some internal thing they need to do first before they authorize NCEES to release the results. Again, not trying to stress you out more or give you false hope, but it'll be a hellacious 24+ hours.


you are absolutely right. and yes, I'm in Florida. our engineering board recently changed the PE exam requirement, so we don't need to have 4 years of experience anymore to be qualify for the exam but still need to gain 4 years of experience for the license.  The October exam was the first round after adopting the new rule, so God knows if that one will speed up the result or not. I'm expecting to have the result asa NCEES releases them but not sure.


----------



## DrRich PE

If NCEES is waiting to release results until after Dec. 14 solely to keep us October test takers from registering for the January exam, this is inappropriate and a disservice to the hard working engineers who took this test.  according to the PE release history on this site, NCEES would have typically released our results by this point.  Considering that my, and many other's, April exam was cancelled (no fault of NCEES), it would be prudent to release the October test results as soon as possible.  People's careers and livelihoods rely on these results.  I'm sure there are countless missed career opportunities as people were unable to take the April exam.  Let's not delay any further.


----------



## TwistedLeague

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii we back BOYZ. Just finished a mining grind and now it's time to start stressing for results


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DrRich said:


> If NCEES is waiting to release results until after Dec. 14 solely to keep us October test takers from registering for the January exam, this is inappropriate and a disservice to the hard working engineers who took this test.  according to the PE release history on this site, NCEES would have typically released our results by this point.  Considering that my, and many other's, April exam was cancelled (no fault of NCEES), it would be prudent to release the October test results as soon as possible.  People's careers and livelihoods rely on these results.  I'm sure there are countless missed career opportunities as people were unable to take the April exam.  Let's not delay any further.


strong first post.

i hate this argument, it's so cringey and obnoxious.

and no, based on data from this site, it's still too early to release results for october. based on historical data, we're looking at mid-next week at the earliest. maybe. but that's without a global pandemic.


----------



## DrRich PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> strong first post.
> 
> i hate this argument, it's so cringey and obnoxious.
> 
> and no, based on data from this site, it's still too early to release results for october. based on historical data, we're looking at mid-next week at the earliest. maybe. but that's without a global pandemic.


Thanks for the reply!

Looking at the October '15, '16, and '17 for my state, the durations between exam and release are 42, 41, and 39, respectively.  Since the October exam was administered on the 22nd, today would be 43 days since the exam.  I'm basing my reasoning on more recent exams as there is a trend towards earlier release times compared to the early 2000's.

The point of this post was that if the tests have been graded, the results should be released if the only reason for not releasing results is to keep October test takers from registering for the January exam.  NCEES could simply state that if you took the October exam, you are ineligible for the January exam.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DrRich said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Looking at the October '15, '16, and '17 for my state, the durations between exam and release are 42, 41, and 39, respectively.  Since the October exam was administered on the 22nd, today would be 43 days since the exam.  I'm basing my reasoning on more recent exams as there is a trend towards earlier release times compared to the early 2000's.
> 
> The point of this post was that if the tests have been graded, the results should be released if the only reason for not releasing results is to keep October test takers from registering for the January exam.  NCEES could simply state that if you took the October exam, you are ineligible for the January exam.


I partially agree. I think you're right and the exams have mostly been graded at this point and they are sitting on them. Without any evidence other than knowing how some of our software works I believe the issue is they use their website as an initial screening for exams. As soon as a result is posted you either passed and you're locked from taking a future exam or you failed and the exam registration is unlocked. Reprogramming that is a big and costly undertaking and tough to justify as the pandemic situation is a one off and not routine. 

It would be nice if they could generate an email form that would fill with your status and an explanation that you can't do anything with that information until the NCEES website updates with your exam status (particularly for states like mine that require applying for your license AFTER passing for the exam). Then at least you'd know. But I'm sure there's a cost involved there as well and in the grand scheme waiting another 11 days is not that big of an obstacle. 

I understand your argument that careers are affected. I have a promotion with a title and potential additional perks pending results of the exam. Even with that in mind 11 days is not that big of an obstacle. Being a multiple attempt test taker I can say the anxiety is worse not knowing the "not before" date. My condolences if your stakes are higher.

That being said, my tone will change if I don't have an e-mail from NCEES at 3:01 EST on the 14th.


----------



## DrRich PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I partially agree. I think you're right and the exams have mostly been graded at this point and they are sitting on them. Without any evidence other than knowing how some of our software works I believe the issue is they use their website as an initial screening for exams. As soon as a result is posted you either passed and you're locked from taking a future exam or you failed and the exam registration is unlocked. Reprogramming that is a big and costly undertaking and tough to justify as the pandemic situation is a one off and not routine.
> 
> It would be nice if they could generate an email form that would fill with your status and an explanation that you can't do anything with that information until the NCEES website updates with your exam status (particularly for states like mine that require applying for your license AFTER passing for the exam). Then at least you'd know. But I'm sure there's a cost involved there as well and in the grand scheme waiting another 11 days is not that big of an obstacle.
> 
> I understand your argument that careers are affected. I have a promotion with a title and potential additional perks pending results of the exam. Even with that in mind 11 days is not that big of an obstacle. Being a multiple attempt test taker I can say the anxiety is worse not knowing the "not before" date. My condolences if your stakes are higher.
> 
> That being said, my tone will change if I don't have an e-mail from NCEES at 3:01 EST on the 14th.


That last sentence made me laugh.


----------



## leggo PE

You know, while you're fretting about not having your results yet, you could pass the time with an activity that is very helpful for mental health and good for stress relief...

SPAMMING!



It has been proven that the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DrRich said:


> If NCEES is waiting to release results until after Dec. 14 solely to keep us October test takers from registering for the January exam, this is inappropriate and a disservice to the hard working engineers who took this test.  according to the PE release history on this site, NCEES would have typically released our results by this point.  Considering that my, and many other's, April exam was cancelled (no fault of NCEES), it would be prudent to release the October test results as soon as possible.  People's careers and livelihoods rely on these results.  I'm sure there are countless missed career opportunities as people were unable to take the April exam.  Let's not delay any further.


I understand your feelings. But I feel like this is one of those, "chose the best of only bad" situations. Nothing about this year is ideal. But NCEES seems to be doing everything they can to make it work.

The January administration was created to help all the people who couldn't take the exam in April AND couldn't take it in October due to COVID restrictions. If someone takes the exam in both October and January, they are taking someone's seat who wasn't able to take it at all.


----------



## DrRich PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I understand your feelings. But I feel like this is one of those, "chose the best of only bad" situations. Nothing about this year is ideal. But NCEES seems to be doing everything they can to make it work.
> 
> The January administration was created to help all the people who couldn't take the exam in April AND couldn't take it in October due to COVID restrictions. If someone takes the exam in both October and January, they are taking someone's seat who wasn't able to take it at all.


I entirely agree!  I'm not suggesting that October takers should be admitted to the January exam.  Just that the results be released when they are ready instead of after Dec. 14.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DrRich said:


> I entirely agree!  I'm not suggesting that October takers should be admitted to the January exam.  Just that the results be released when they are ready instead of after Dec. 14.


There probably is a more elegant solution


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There probably is a more elegant solution


Like passing everyone? We survived 8 hours of a high intensity exam recycling our own cotton flavored halitosis in peak pressure construction season. I'd say that's worthy of a stamp.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DrRich said:


> If NCEES is waiting to release results until after Dec. 14 solely to keep us October test takers from registering for the January exam, this is inappropriate and a disservice to the hard working engineers who took this test.  according to the PE release history on this site, NCEES would have typically released our results by this point.  Considering that my, and many other's, April exam was cancelled (no fault of NCEES), it would be prudent to release the October test results as soon as possible.  People's careers and livelihoods rely on these results.  I'm sure there are countless missed career opportunities as people were unable to take the April exam.  Let's not delay any further.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> strong first post.
> 
> i hate this argument, it's so cringey and obnoxious.
> 
> and no, based on data from this site, it's still too early to release results for october. based on historical data, we're looking at mid-next week at the earliest. maybe. but that's without a global pandemic.






DrRich said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Looking at the October '15, '16, and '17 for my state, the durations between exam and release are 42, 41, and 39, respectively.  Since the October exam was administered on the 22nd, today would be 43 days since the exam.  I'm basing my reasoning on more recent exams as there is a trend towards earlier release times compared to the early 2000's.
> 
> The point of this post was that if the tests have been graded, the results should be released if the only reason for not releasing results is to keep October test takers from registering for the January exam.  NCEES could simply state that if you took the October exam, you are ineligible for the January exam.






EyehatethePEexam said:


> I partially agree. I think you're right and the exams have mostly been graded at this point and they are sitting on them. Without any evidence other than knowing how some of our software works I believe the issue is they use their website as an initial screening for exams. As soon as a result is posted you either passed and you're locked from taking a future exam or you failed and the exam registration is unlocked. Reprogramming that is a big and costly undertaking and tough to justify as the pandemic situation is a one off and not routine.
> 
> It would be nice if they could generate an email form that would fill with your status and an explanation that you can't do anything with that information until the NCEES website updates with your exam status (particularly for states like mine that require applying for your license AFTER passing for the exam). Then at least you'd know. But I'm sure there's a cost involved there as well and in the grand scheme waiting another 11 days is not that big of an obstacle.
> 
> I understand your argument that careers are affected. I have a promotion with a title and potential additional perks pending results of the exam. Even with that in mind 11 days is not that big of an obstacle. Being a multiple attempt test taker I can say the anxiety is worse not knowing the "not before" date. My condolences if your stakes are higher.
> 
> That being said, my tone will change if I don't have an e-mail from NCEES at 3:01 EST on the 14th.


Hi there, fellow WTTS sufferer here, and long time EB'er.  I was a member of the O'17 release party, when the results came out early (results in most states came in December 4th, it was a Monday, I digress) 

I get that the delay sucks. And careers are hinging on the results. But it is two weeks, not 2 years. It is one year, (or 6 months) of your career. In October 2017, when I got my PE pass, my company has just completed the annual "wage and position update" the week before, and due to not having results, I didn't get anything "extra". I was salty, but I waited my year.

But in the grand scheme of things, it is not that big of a deal.  The results will get released, you'll pass or you won't, and you'll move on. Don't blame NCEES for not passing, or not getting a promotion, or derailing your career, whatever it is you think the results delay or cancellation caused.  It is not worth it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ah... we're starting to enter the anger phase.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Without any evidence other than knowing how some of our software works I believe the issue is they use their website as an initial screening for exams. As soon as a result is posted you either passed and you're locked from taking a future exam or you failed and the exam registration is unlocked. *Reprogramming that is a big and costly undertaking and tough to justify as the pandemic situation is a one off and not routine. *
> 
> I understand your argument that careers are affected. I have a promotion with a title and potential additional perks pending results of the exam. *Even with that in mind 11 days is not that big of an obstacle. Being a multiple attempt test taker I can say the anxiety is worse not knowing the "not before" date. *My condolences if your stakes are higher.









I've been browsing this board for nearly seven years. And this is one of the most wise, calm, and rationale things I've read on here.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The end of the suck is nigh.


----------



## beccabun PE

It's bad enough that I have regular daytime anxiety about the exam results, why do I also have to have nightmares about results?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

rebecca1 said:


> It's bad enough that I have regular daytime anxiety about the exam results, why do I also have to have nightmares about results?


It is a horrible part of the process. My worst one was acually a dream that I passed.  And then they immediately transferred me to the office in the land of Oz. It was a pretty complex and disturbing dream.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

rebecca1 said:


> It's bad enough that I have regular daytime anxiety about the exam results, why do I also have to have nightmares about results?


That's normal. You'll know soon enough.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> It's bad enough that I have regular daytime anxiety about the exam results, why do I also have to have nightmares about results?


https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/nightmare-disorder/symptoms-causes/syc-20353515#:~:text=Nightmares can be triggered by,can have the same effect.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been browsing this board for nearly seven years. And this is one of the most wise, calm, and rationale things I've read on here.


I'm typically on the bad news delivering end of things like this in my industry. "Sorry, we fought but couldn't get the DOT to change the spec to the more contractor friendly version we wanted... Sorry, we couldn't get the developer to update the database before pre-season training... Fixing your 300k mile work truck was much cheaper than buying you a new one, 8 tracks are coming back anyway." It's easy to get upset at your personal short-term impact but in this industry we need to be looking at the greater good. 

If they did reprogram the site for this situation and reprogrammed it back afterward the next round of exams might be $500 instead of $350. I'm at a point in my career where $150 doesn't phase me much anymore, but when I started that would've stung quite a bit. I'd rather just wait the 11 days and keep the cost down for the youngsters.


----------



## CMM056

What if the results are sitting in your MyNCEES account, but you've just not gotten the email notification yet?


----------



## leggo PE

CMM056 said:


> What if the results are sitting in your MyNCEES account, but you've just not gotten the email notification yet?


Then you log into your NCEES account and manically refresh?

Or, you can blindly spam until the email comes! It's fun, I promise!

https://engineerboards.com/topic/36112-october-2020-15k-spam-thread/


----------



## TooStressedForAFunnyName

I haven't had any nightmares, odd.  Of course I have been checking NCEES every morning for the last month, cause you never know, right?  Maybe that is the key to avoiding nightmares...


----------



## Fisherman504

TooStressedForAFunnyName said:


> I haven't had any nightmares, odd.  Of course I have been checking NCEES every morning for the last month, cause you never know, right?  Maybe that is the key to avoiding nightmares...


You should just check at the end of everyday, but I highly doubt anybody have nerves of non elastic steel for that. Hell I checked it every 10 minutes.


----------



## TooStressedForAFunnyName

Fisherman504 said:


> You should just check at the end of everyday, but I highly doubt anybody have nerves of non elastic steel for that. Hell I checked it every 10 minutes.


I Just keep the "2020 results welcome to the suck" forum up because I imagine someone will say something there when results are posted  and then I don't feel like a nutcase spam refreshing NCEES.  Of course that will probably change in the next week after we hit the "no sooner than" date.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fisherman504 said:


> You should just check at the end of everyday, but I highly doubt anybody have nerves of non elastic steel for that. Hell I checked it every 10 minutes.


I have checked 3 times thus far.  Oh hey, I found out 3 years ago right about now that I passed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TooStressedForAFunnyName said:


> I Just keep the "2020 results welcome to the suck" forum up because I imagine someone will say something there when results are posted  and then I don't feel like a nutcase spam refreshing NCEES.  Of course that will probably change in the next week after we hit the "no sooner than" date.


You can feel it when it starts to happen.  It was so strange.


----------



## Fisherman504

Whenever Baconator starts talking then it's real.


----------



## PE_2020

Anyone received October 2020 PE Civil Exam ?


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been browsing this board for nearly seven years. And this is one of the most wise, calm, and rationale things I've read on here.


To be fair, NCEES could easily program an if/else loop into their code so that test takers wouldn’t be in this situation.

if (testtaker = October2020testtaker) {
 (Testtaker cannot take January 2020 exam. Release scores); }

else {
(Do not release scores); }

That’s 2 minutes worth of programming work on someone’s lunch break. NCEES just chooses not to


----------



## martinv

What I dont fully get is why they are holding the scores for every single state if the January exam can only be taken in 14 states.


----------



## Odinious

martinv said:


> What I dont fully get is why they are holding the scores for every single state if the January exam can only be taken in 14 states.


Spite? /sarcasm

While the January exam is offered in those 14 states NCEES did offer the possibility that other states may permit their examinees to take the test in those 14 states.


----------



## CUniverse

Odinious said:


> Spite? /sarcasm
> 
> While the January exam is offered in those 14 states NCEES did offer the possibility that other states may permit their examinees to take the test in those 14 states.


Let’s be honest if the opportunity was there to take it sooner people would sign up no question. My thing is, if someone hasn’t signed up by now registration has been open for quite some time, that’s their fault not ours. I know when I registered for the October administration I registered either the morning of or the morning after registration opened. I don’t think it would really be stealing the opportunity from too many people. That’s just my two cents on it.


----------



## Cerch2015

Fellow October Test Takers

What are some things you do to help take your mind off the upcoming exam scores?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

5 to 9 said:


> To be fair, NCEES could easily program an if/else loop into their code so that test takers wouldn’t be in this situation.
> 
> if (testtaker = October2020testtaker) {
> (Testtaker cannot take January 2020 exam. Release scores); }
> 
> else {
> (Do not release scores); }
> 
> That’s 2 minutes worth of programming work on someone’s lunch break. NCEES just chooses not to


I'm pretty sure I've heard this post verbatim coming from contractors thinking they know what goes into whatever I'm designing for them


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

On today's FB memories from 5years ago:



> From the licensing board website:
> 
> "The results from the October 2015 NCEES PS exams have been released to NCEES member licensing boards. PE and SE results will be released as soon as they are finalized."
> 
> Any day now, I should know if I'm a PE or not... o.o




Sunday's FB memory will tell me that 1year ago I passed the PE 

My point, yeah, the waiting sucks but it could be worse. Could have to do the wait 7 times like I did.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

martinv said:


> What I dont fully get is why they are holding the scores for every single state if the January exam can only be taken in 14 states.


Prior to COVID applicants were generally required to take the exam in the jurisdiction to which they were applying for license. It was more paperwork to take it elsewhere. Because of COVID, the exam is now a "national exam" which may be taken in any jurisdiction in the country. I don't know why this wasn't the case before, but it is now. The net effect is that exam site locations are no longer a factor for either P&amp;P or CBT exams.

I plan on doing a 50 state release map for the January exam.

FWIW, we don't actually **know** that the January registration is what's delaying the Oct release. It's just an educated guess. There could be plenty of other reasons for a delay that we're not in a position to know (or even guess) about.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Cerch2015 said:


> Fellow October Test Takers
> 
> What are some things you do to help take your mind off the upcoming exam scores?


Buy a house, realize your current house is nowhere near show-worthy, manically clean, paint, put up trim, fill a storage unit, eat fast food and coffee for 2 weeks straight and rent a cabin to pass out for a weekend while people tour your frosted turd of a house. That worked for me.


----------



## beccabun PE

Cerch2015 said:


> Fellow October Test Takers
> 
> What are some things you do to help take your mind off the upcoming exam scores?


Well, I got engaged two weeks ago, that's definitely a nice distraction.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

rebecca1 said:


> Well, I got engaged two weeks ago, that's definitely a nice distraction.


Congratulations!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CUniverse said:


> Let’s be honest if the opportunity was there to take it sooner people would sign up no question. My thing is, if someone hasn’t signed up by now registration has been open for quite some time, that’s their fault not ours. I know when I registered for the October administration I registered either the morning of or the morning after registration opened. I don’t think it would really be stealing the opportunity from too many people. That’s just my two cents on it.


I waited till pretty close to the end of registration period to register. There was too much unknown still happening to warrant an early registration, I can imagine there are some people who are doing the same currently.



Cerch2015 said:


> Fellow October Test Takers
> 
> What are some things you do to help take your mind off the upcoming exam scores?


I work. No, really.  I mean, I also have kids.  They keep me... crazy.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> On today's FB memories from 5years ago:
> 
> Sunday's FB memory will tell me that 1year ago I passed the PE
> 
> My point, yeah, the waiting sucks but it could be worse. Could have to do the wait 7 times like I did.


Whoooo!  But you aren't waiting THIS sucktastic year!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> On today's FB memories from 5years ago:
> 
> Sunday's FB memory will tell me that 1year ago I passed the PE
> 
> My point, yeah, the waiting sucks but it could be worse. Could have to do the wait 7 times like I did.


You are my hero.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Did anyone get the survey?


----------



## A V

rebecca1 said:


> Well, I got engaged two weeks ago, that's definitely a nice distraction.


congratulations!


----------



## A V

Dean Agnostic said:


> Did anyone get the survey?


I don't think if I ever received any!


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Dean Agnostic said:


> Did anyone get the survey?


I did!

(2 years ago)


----------



## Joe2

What survey?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NCEES sends a random sample of exam takers receive a survey about a week after the exam. It mostly asks questions about the exam site environmental conditions (noise, temperature, etc), and a few personal background questions like years since graduation, # of references brought into the exam, # of references actual used during the exam. 

It is in no way reflective of how one did during the exam, nor will the results of the survey effect one's score.


----------



## DrRich PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> Did anyone get the survey?


I got it as well.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> NCEES sends a random sample of exam takers receive a survey about a week after the exam. It mostly asks questions about the exam site environmental conditions (noise, temperature, etc), and a few personal background questions like years since graduation, # of references brought into the exam, # of references actual used during the exam.
> 
> It is in no way reflective of how one did during the exam, nor will the results of the survey effect one's score.


Yes, but the legend is that if you get the survey before the results, that means you failed... Or something like that


----------



## martinv

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yes, but the legend is that if you get the survey before the results, that means you failed... Or something like that


Then, I failed.


----------



## FMA

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yes, but the legend is that if you get the survey before the results, that means you failed... Or something like that


Really , but what's the logic behind that


----------



## A V

FMA said:


> Really , but what's the logic behind that


I think that is not true and there is no logic behind it. It’s a typical survey, that’s it.


----------



## York

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yes, but the legend is that if you get the survey before the results, that means you failed... Or something like that


Don't put thoughts in my head like that.  I have enough paranoia without that.


----------



## CUniverse

York said:


> Don't put thoughts in my head like that.  I have enough paranoia without that.


I wouldn’t worry I received my survey email on Oct. 27th which is 5 days after the exam they didn’t even grade my FE that quickly lol. No way they had it graded by then... Or is there


----------



## BebeshKing PE

Hello, I'm in the waiting game now. I just took my CBT power exam yesterday. Hope I have a passing mark. Do you guys know how do they calculate the passing score for a CBT type exam? I am hearing that 10 out of the 80 questions are a pre-test questions and will not be part of the scoring . So in total, there will be just 70 scored questions..


----------



## mjcii

BebeshKing said:


> Hello, I'm in the waiting game now. I just took my CBT power exam yesterday. Hope I have a passing mark. Do you guys know how do they calculate the passing score for a CBT type exam? _*I am hearing that 10 out of the 80 questions are a pre-test questions and will not be part of the scoring . So in total, there will be just 70 scored questions.. *_


I'm pretty sure that's just speculation. Someone shared their diagnostic from a failed Mechanical CBT exam and this was the case, but it doesn't mean it was the case for the Power CBT exam. (I took the Power CBT exam last Tuesday)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BebeshKing said:


> Hello, I'm in the waiting game now. I just took my CBT power exam yesterday. Hope I have a passing mark. Do you guys know how do they calculate the passing score for a CBT type exam? I am hearing that 10 out of the 80 questions are a pre-test questions and will not be part of the scoring . So in total, there will be just 70 scored questions..






mjcii said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just speculation. Someone shared their diagnostic from a failed Mechanical CBT exam and this was the case, but it doesn't mean it was the case for the Power CBT exam. (I took the Power CBT exam last Tuesday)





There are pre-test questions but the number in each exam is unknown (to us)


----------



## mjcii

@LyceeFruit PE Thanks for clarifying! Based on that text, I agree with your take on it.

Now I'm just hoping the ones where I thought "What is this, I've never seen anything like this" were pre-test questions, lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@mjcii the text is pulled directly from NCEES Examinee Guide, page 13.


----------



## DrRich PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19818
> 
> 
> There are pre-test questions but the number in each exam is unknown (to us)


I'd hate to find out that I spent additional time on questions that didn't count when I could have spent that time on questions that are actually scored.  Would be better if they would just score them all.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DrRich said:


> I'd hate to find out that I spent additional time on questions that didn't count when I could have spent that time on questions that are actually scored.  Would be better if they would just score them all.


The FE is the same way.

Whether the items are scored or not, you still get the full amount of time to complete 80 questions. And who says that the full 80 questions on the pen and paper were included in the score? I'm fairly certain for the Oct 2019 Power examination, at least 1 question was thrown out, so scores were out of 79.


----------



## DrRich PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> The FE is the same way.
> 
> Whether the items are scored or not, you still get the full amount of time to complete 80 questions. And who says that the full 80 questions on the pen and paper were included in the score? I'm fairly certain for the Oct 2019 Power examination, at least 1 question was thrown out, so scores were out of 79.


Interesting point.  I guess in the grand scheme of things, everyone gets the same test so it shouldn't matter.


----------



## A V

MadamPirate PE said:


> The FE is the same way.
> 
> Whether the items are scored or not, you still get the full amount of time to complete 80 questions. And who says that the full 80 questions on the pen and paper were included in the score? I'm fairly certain for the Oct 2019 Power examination, at least 1 question was thrown out, so scores were out of 79.


I think the way NCEES counts those questions, won’t hurt us. I believe even thought they won’t count those questions, still if someone answered them right, they will get the score. And whoever missed them, won’t lose any score. It will be bad for those that spent too much time on those questions and missed the opportunity to solve other problems. That’s why it is important to go after easy problems first. Me, personally not good at it, it’s kinda hard for me to skip a problem and come back to it. But I really tried to watch it while I was taking the exam. I think I flagged like 14 problems in the morning on my first round then on the second round, I reduced them to 7 I believe, then I finally completely guessed like 5 problems. 
will see how I did; I wasn’t happy with my overall  performance but I think I did good on prioritizing exam problems from easy to guessing. 
feel like next week around this time will find out!


----------



## Trey T.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yes, but the legend is that if you get the survey before the results, that means you failed... Or something like that


I believe I received a survey last April 2019 when I took it, and I passed


----------



## DrRich PE

Just out of curiosity, what are everyone's disciplines in here?  I'm a civil, geotechnical.


----------



## mjcii

MadamPirate PE said:


> The FE is the same way.
> 
> Whether the items are scored or not, you still get the full amount of time to complete 80 questions. And who says that the full 80 questions on the pen and paper were included in the score? *I'm fairly certain for the Oct 2019 Power examination, at least 1 question was thrown out, so scores were out of 79.*


I failed the Oct 2019 Power exam (pen and paper) and my diagnostic report shows my score out of 80, so it doesn't appear that any questions were thrown out. They may have just given you the point for the question that may have been erroneous.


----------



## A V

DrRich said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are everyone's disciplines in here?  I'm a civil, geotechnical.


I’m Civil too, took the Construction depth.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

mjcii said:


> I failed the Oct 2019 Power exam (pen and paper) and my diagnostic report shows my score out of 80, so it doesn't appear that any questions were thrown out. They may have just given you the point for the question that may have been erroneous.


Well, but that is not a score, that is the number correct out of 80.  How they score it is a different beast, and information they don't share with examinees.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

mjcii said:


> I failed the Oct 2019 Power exam (pen and paper) and my diagnostic report shows my score out of 80, so it doesn't appear that any questions were thrown out. They may have just given you the point for the question that may have been erroneous.


Texas?

ETA: Like @vhab49_PE said, we don't know what they're actually scoring out of. I remember reading somewhere before I sat for the exam that NCEES will also throw out questions during scoring, ones that are too easy or too hard, based on how the group as a whole did.


----------



## mjcii

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, but that is not a score, that is the number correct out of 80.  How they score it is a different beast, and information they don't share with examinees.


This is true, but there still is no way to confirm that questions were actually thrown out. The failed Mechanical CBT exam diagnostic we were shown on another thread had the scoring shown out of 70, so that did factor in the deduction of pre-test questions. 



MadamPirate PE said:


> Texas?


Missouri.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A V said:


> FMA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES sends a random sample of exam takers receive a survey about a week after the exam. It mostly asks questions about the exam site environmental conditions (noise, temperature, etc), and a few personal background questions like years since graduation, # of references brought into the exam, # of references actual used during the exam.
> 
> It is in no way reflective of how one did during the exam, nor will the results of the survey effect one's score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the legend is that if you get the survey before the results, that means you failed... Or something like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really , but what's the logic behind that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is not true and there is no logic behind it. It’s a typical survey, that’s it.
Click to expand...

Correct.

Many years ago it was a an obvious joke that was attempting to lighten the mood but then it became a solid troll tactic. So NCEES posted on its website that its just a survey with survey in no way reflective of one's score and the joke went away. However the myth still remains as an urban legend - one that needs to go away.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

mjcii said:


> This is true, but there still is no way to confirm that questions were actually thrown out. The failed Mechanical CBT exam diagnostic we were shown on another thread had the scoring shown out of 70, so that did factor in the deduction of pre-test questions.
> 
> Missouri.


The point I'm trying to make is this: NCEES doesn't score ten questions on the CBT exams. For example, see my first FE results:




That is 100 questions, not the 110 questions I answered.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mjcii said:


> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19818
> 
> 
> There are pre-test questions but the number in each exam is unknown (to us)
> 
> 
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE Thanks for clarifying! Based on that text, I agree with your take on it.
> 
> Now I'm just hoping the ones where I thought "What is this, I've never seen anything like this" were pre-test questions, lol.
Click to expand...

Examinees shouldn't waste any time or bandwidth trying to figure out which are the "pretest items" or hoping that certain items will get thrown out. Not only is it a waste of time (see: cute score), but it might actually do harm if people skip the supposed "pretest items" on the exam when those items are actual scored exam questions. 



DrRich said:


> I'd hate to find out that I spent additional time on questions that didn't count when I could have spent that time on questions that are actually scored.  Would be better if they would just score them all.


P&amp;P was 80 questions and 8 hrs. The CBT, depending on exam, is 80-85 questions and still 8 hrs, so it's not really that different.


----------



## mjcii

MadamPirate PE said:


> The point I'm trying to make is this: NCEES doesn't score ten questions on the CBT exams. For example, see my first FE results:
> 
> View attachment 19821
> 
> 
> That is 100 questions, not the 110 questions I answered.


Yes, you're agreeing with me. On the CBT Exams, the diagnostic doesn't show the pre-test questions as scored. Just like the Mechanical PE diagnostic we were shown that shows 70 questions, not 80.

The test that I failed last year was pen and paper, and all 80 questions were shown in my diagnostic. I'm not disagreeing with anyone here, but the statement was made that "questions were thrown out" on the October 2019 Power Exam, but we don't really know that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> However the myth still remains as an urban legend - one that needs to go away.


So much this. It's really annoying. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> (see: cute score)


My cute score is 100/80.


----------



## mjcii

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Examinees shouldn't waste any time or bandwidth trying to figure out which are the "pretest items" or hoping that certain items will get thrown out.* Not only is it a waste of time (see: cute score), but it might actually do harm if people skip the supposed "pretest items" on the exam when those items are actual scored exam questions.


We're just discussing the topic because it's a new concept to those of us who've just transitioned to CBT exams. I don't think anyone in the right mind would do this when taking an exam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

mjcii said:


> We're just discussing the topic because it's a new concept to those of us who've just transitioned to CBT exams. I don't think anyone in the right mind would do this when taking an exam.


I get your point. But it's a futile exercise like trying to figure out the cut score. And there's much better use of time than speculating on things we'll never be privy too. 

And to that last line, there are people who go to great lengths to do stupid shit so there is someone out there who would do it during an exam. Fish Guy is all knowing - they have a crystal ball - so I'd trust what they suggest.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So much this. It's really annoying.
> 
> My cute score is 100/80.


Freudian slip?


----------



## mjcii

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I get your point. *But it's a futile exercise like trying to figure out the cut score.* And there's much better use of time than speculating on things we'll never be privy too.
> 
> And to that last line, there are people who go to great lengths to do stupid shit so there is someone out there who would do it during an exam. Fish Guy is all knowing - they have a crystal ball - so I'd trust what they suggest.


Agreed entirely! We were discussing the NCEES diagnostics for the different types of exams, not trying to deduce anything about the pre-test questions. The pen and paper exam diagnostics include all 80 questions, regardless of whether or not all of them were used to provide a "score." The CBT exam diagnostics do not include the pre-test questions, and will appear to be out of 70, not 80. This is as far as we know on the matter, anything else is speculation.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

mjcii said:


> and will appear to be out of 70, not 80. This is as far as we know on the matter, anything else is speculation.


We don't know that it's out of 70.

We know that it's out of 70 for that one person, on one exam.

And that's why this whole exercise is futile. IMO, the number of pre-test questions will vary between exam disciplines and likely even between some other unknown (to us) things [I can't find the word I want so you get things]


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

martinv said:


> Then, I failed.


I failed Oct 2019 and didn't get the survey.


----------



## mjcii

LyceeFruit PE said:


> We don't know that it's out of 70.
> 
> We know that it's out of 70 for that one person, on one exam.
> 
> And that's why this whole exercise is futile. IMO, the number of pre-test questions will vary between exam disciplines and likely even between some other unknown (to us) things [I can't find the word I want so you get things]


The point was that:

- Pen and paper exam diagnostics include all questions on the test, none deducted.

- CBT exam diagnostics deduct the pre-test questions. The number of deducted pre-test questions might very well change.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

mjcii said:


> - Pen and paper exam diagnostics include all questions on the test, none deducted.


While this is true, we still don't know how the scoring works. My assertion that a question was possibly thrown out still stands, due to NCEES' murky scoring methods.


----------



## JayKay PE

There is a lot of circle talk going on here. Without the results or the diagnostic, there is only so much that can be gleaned, especially with the mix of CBT and P&amp;P exams ongoing. I really just want pet pics. Pets don’t need to take exams and I think we should reevaluate that. This slob doesn’t contribute anything to society or to my household!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> There is a lot of circle talk going on here. Without the results or the diagnostic, there is only so much that can be gleaned, especially with the mix of CBT and P&amp;P exams ongoing. I really just want pet pics. Pets don’t need to take exams and I think we should reevaluate that. This slob doesn’t contribute anything to society or to my household!
> 
> View attachment 19822


No tests...but Cloud is testy.


----------



## mjcii

MadamPirate PE said:


> While this is true, we still don't know how the scoring works. My assertion that a question was possibly thrown out still stands, due to NCEES' murky scoring methods.


For sure. We'll never know exactly how the scoring works. My assertion was simply that "throwing out of questions" for scoring purposes is a different thing entirely from the pre-test questions and those not being included in the diagnostic reports for CBT exams.

For instance, if I took a CBT exam with 80 questions that had 10 pre-test questions, my diagnostic report would show as out of 70. But additional questions could have been thrown out in the actual "scoring" for whatever reason.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> No tests...but Cloud is testy.


Cloud is wonky. She would probably pass the PE on the first try after not studying out of spite.


----------



## JayKay PE

mjcii said:


> For sure. We'll never know exactly how the scoring works.


They def use a cauldron, some herbs, lots of yelling, and alcohol.

...

Or they might be making spaghetti.

Tbh, thinking too hard about the scoring isn't truly worth it.  That's why I liked that a majority of the exam results are just pass or fail.  If I pass = Yay!  If I fail = I'm a miserable human being who doesn't deserve to live, why do I even better myself, it's not worth it, I obviously should never try to succeed again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Cloud is wonky. She would probably pass the PE on the first try after not studying out of spite.
> 
> View attachment 19823


That is my favorite picture of cloud ever.  Top ten favorite overall. As a reward, Rocket shows how many F's he has to give.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That is my favorite picture of cloud ever.  Top ten favorite overall.


The moment when she realized she jumped up on a chair and didn't know how to get down.  She is...a special cat.

I LOVE ROCKET BECAUSE HE'S SO PRETTY AND BIG AND HIS TOES BEANS ARE AMAZING.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> The moment when she realized she jumped up on a chair and didn't know how to get down.  She is...a special cat.
> 
> I LOVE ROCKET BECAUSE HE'S SO PRETTY AND BIG AND HIS TOES BEANS ARE AMAZING.


I love his toe beans. I also love that miniHab calls them beantoes.


----------



## mjcii

JayKay PE said:


> lots of yelling, and alcohol.


Sounds like a good time!

I agree with you for the most part. Yet I feel like it's beneficial to be able to see how you performed if you failed, to some degree. For instance, the first time I took the test last year, I was very unprepared and didn't really know what to expect. My diagnostic report showed I had a lot to work on in order to pass. I've put a lot of time and effort into preparing for the second attempt at it (last week), and even though I felt A LOT more confident in my abilities on the test, I understand that it's still possible that I failed the test. And on that note, it would be great to see how I did this time, and compare that to a year ago. 

I'm not asking the NCEES to disclose everything, but at least providing us with some form of performance assessment is nice to give us an idea of where we stand in our efforts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> There is a lot of circle talk going on here. Without the results or the diagnostic, there is only so much that can be gleaned, especially with the mix of CBT and P&amp;P exams ongoing. I really just want pet pics. Pets don’t need to take exams and I think we should reevaluate that. This slob doesn’t contribute anything to society or to my household!
> 
> View attachment 19822


I swear my niece has given me this exact look.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Cloud is wonky. She would probably pass the PE on the first try after not studying out of spite.
> 
> View attachment 19823


This is me on my Zoom call rn.

Also, is...is this the low-budget SPAM thread? I so confuse.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is me on my Zoom call rn.
> 
> Also, is...is this the low-budget SPAM thread? I so confuse.


A SPAM THREAD.  I WOULD NEVER DO SUCH A THING TO A THREAD OF SUCH HIGH CALIBER AS THIS.


----------



## JayKay PE

In other news, back on topic, check out my pussy...cat:


----------



## JayKay PE

Tripppplle post so I don’t get banned!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## 5 to 9

We’ve gone so long without any news on PE scores, that in our pawssible hiss-teria and meowsery, we’ve turned this feed into a cat thread.

To be honest, I’m all fur it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> CALIBER


All of the calories, none of the fun.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

5 to 9 said:


> We’ve gone so long without any news on PE scores, that in our pawssible hiss-teria and meowsery, we’ve turned this feed into a cat thread.
> 
> To be honest, I’m all fur it


This is quality SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

5 to 9 said:


> We’ve gone so long without any news on PE scores, that in our pawssible hiss-teria and meowsery, we’ve turned this feed into a cat thread.
> 
> To be honest, I’m all fur it


didn't hork in my car this time!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE

*gasp* A LEGGY BOI AND A MOO DOG. 
 



5 to 9 said:


> We’ve gone so long without any news on PE scores, that in our pawssible hiss-teria and meowsery, we’ve turned this feed into a cat thread.
> 
> To be honest, I’m all fur it


u no ur shit.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My cute score is 100/80.


Absolutely true! I've seen your IG.       LOL


----------



## leggo PE

Cerch2015 said:


> Fellow October Test Takers
> 
> What are some things you do to help take your mind off the upcoming exam scores?


There is only one answer to this question.

SPAM!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> No tests...but Cloud is testy.


Walter is no longer testes


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Examinees shouldn't waste any time or bandwidth trying to figure out which are the "pretest items" or hoping that certain items will get thrown out. Not only is it a waste of time (see: *cute* score), but it might actually do harm if people skip the supposed "pretest items" on the exam when those items are actual scored exam questions.
> 
> P&amp;P was 80 questions and 8 hrs. The CBT, depending on exam, is 80-85 questions and still 8 hrs, so it's not really that different.


Who cares about cut scores when you can have a _cute _score? I mean, I'd take the cute score any day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Who cares about cut scores when you can have a _cute _score? I mean, I'd take the cute score any day!


I'm working on the "ragged, been an awful day, screw this shit" score.  I have cut score 1000/10.


----------



## 5 to 9

JayKay PE said:


> *gasp* A LEGGY BOI AND A MOO DOG.
> 
> 
> u no ur shit.


Thank you!
I’m litter-ally going insane, waiting a cat’s meow for these scores. So this thread has been great for allowing me to escape this clawful cat-atonic state


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Walter is no longer testes
> 
> View attachment 19836


you can get a soft cone for him - we had one after Moo's accident.

there's also inflatable cones.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> you can get a soft cone for him - we had one after Moo's accident.
> 
> there's also inflatable cones.


Thanks. I may have to look into that.


----------



## CMM056

_*December 9, 2020*_​
_*December 16, 2020*_​


----------



## DrRich PE

CMM056 said:


> _*December 9, 2020*_​
> _*December 16, 2020*_​


lol where'd you come up with the 16th?  I think we are all hoping for the 14th!


----------



## Fisherman504

It has been released on a Thursday or Friday before right? Why not December 10th or 11th?


----------



## DrRich PE

Fisherman504 said:


> It has been released on a Thursday or Friday before right? Why not December 10th or 11th?


NCEES said they wouldn't release our results until after registration closes for the January exam.  Registration closes Dec. 14 so that's why folks think after the 14th.


----------



## York

Fisherman504 said:


> It has been released on a Thursday or Friday before right? Why not December 10th or 11th?


Because NCEES's statement on not releasing the results before the end of registration for the January test.  End of registration is Dec. 14th for the test.  Everyone's banking on results coming after that.


----------



## sarah21212

York said:


> Because NCEES's statement on not releasing the results before the end of registration for the January test.  End of registration is Dec. 14th for the test.  Everyone's banking on results coming after that.


When did they announce that they aren't releasing results until after the end of registration for the January test? They already said that anyone who took the October exam isn't eligible for the January exam so it wouldn't matter. Last year they released the results on Thursday the 12th so I'm hoping they will release them tomorrow.


----------



## TwistedLeague

jean15paul_PE said:


> Thanks. I may have to look into that.


Get the inflatable donut doggy neck pillow. My dog just had surgery to remove a lump and she was hurting herself more with the cone than she ever would.  

https://www.chewy.com/kong-cloud-collar-dogs-cats/dp/47474?utm_source=google-product&amp;utm_medium=cpc&amp;utm_campaign=hg&amp;utm_content=KONG&amp;utm_term=&amp;gclid=CjwKCAiAiML-BRAAEiwAuWVggtF1QKURp5pRq6eOWbM3D6CXejKDWwlkwyzOcXIoJU-ucmDEfuxaABoC_5MQAvD_BwE

Works insanely well


----------



## TwistedLeague

York said:


> Because NCEES's statement on not releasing the results before the end of registration for the January test.  End of registration is Dec. 14th for the test.  Everyone's banking on results coming after that.


So what's to stop NCEES from delaying results until 8-10 weeks after the January exam........


----------



## CivilPE4ME

sarah21212 said:


> When did they announce that they aren't releasing results until after the end of registration for the January test? They already said that anyone who took the October exam isn't eligible for the January exam so it wouldn't matter. Last year they released the results on Thursday the 12th so I'm hoping they will release them tomorrow.


From NCEES Website:  Individuals who took the October exam will be unable to register for the January exam. Results from the October exam will not be released prior to the close of registration for the January exam, and examinees are unable to register for any exam when results are pending from a previous exam. The same is true for the January 2021 administration and being able to register for the April 2021 exam—results from January will not be released prior to the close of the April registration period. Registration deadlines cannot be changed.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Why isn't there more crossover between engineering and witchcraft? Someone could have cast a couple of spells to get us results and Justin Stine off the NCEES site.


----------



## 5 to 9

sarah21212 said:


> When did they announce that they aren't releasing results until after the end of registration for the January test? They already said that anyone who took the October exam isn't eligible for the January exam so it wouldn't matter. Last year they released the results on Thursday the 12th so I'm hoping they will release them tomorrow.


That’s been everyone’s beef with NCEES during this batch of release results. Who is and isn’t eligible to take the January exam shouldn’t have an affect on the results release schedule, yet here we are


----------



## CivilPE4ME

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Why isn't there more crossover between engineering and witchcraft? Someone could have cast a couple of spells to get us results and Justin Stine off the NCEES site.


I often wonder, how old is Justin Stine now?


----------



## A V

My bet is for Tuesday December 15th. I feel like around 7:55 am Eastern time will have the notification email... damn even thinking about it is stressful


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

A V said:


> My bet is for Tuesday December 15th. I feel like around 7:55 am Easter time will have the notification email... damn even thinking about it is stressful


Its unlikely to be that early in the morning


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> A V said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is for Tuesday December 15th. I feel like around 7:55 am Easter time will have the notification email... damn even thinking about it is stressful
> 
> 
> 
> Its unlikely to be that early in the morning
Click to expand...

This thread might be exploding around 7:55 et that morning. But NCEES won't even open for another 5 minutes.

For historic reference (all times eastern):

Oct 19      1003 AM

Apr 19      1145 AM

Oct 18      1228 PM

Apr 18      0906 AM

Oct 17      Before 130 PM

We didn't start formally tracking and recording the times for each state State until April 2018. We have loose times for Oct 17 based on the timestamps I included in my map posts.

From 2006ish to Apr  2017 we anecdotally noticed that the States would release anytime between 9AM and 11PM - with the *initial* release happening anytime during regular east coast business hours. In recent memory (2014+), *all* releases tend to be confined to east coast business hours.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I wasn't part of the initial release in Oct 2019 but my results came in at 9:57am EST.

And for Oct 2018, I got my results at 1:15pm EST (I don't remember if I was inital release or not).

Point is, results are gonna come in at any point during business hours.


----------



## York

wake up

check email - no email from ncees

check myncees anyway - no result

get to work

check email - no email from ncees

check myncees anyway - no result

check EB.com to see if anyone else got their results - nope

*rinse and repeat everyday regardless of my understanding of the January test constriction*


----------



## A V

Ok, then I will take my bet back! Lol... hopefully, we will have the result by the end of business hours on Tuesday. I think knowing the result are not coming out till after the 14th wasn't a bad thing at least for me. now as we are getting closer to the date, the anxiety level is killing me ...


----------



## sarah21212

A V said:


> My bet is for Tuesday December 15th. I feel like around 7:55 am Eastern time will have the notification email... damn even thinking about it is stressful


I am still hoping we will know today and will keep checking. But if I don't hear by 5pmEST I will relax a little until Tuesday.


----------



## A V

sarah21212 said:


> I am still hoping we will know today and will keep checking. But if I don't hear by 5pmEST I will relax a little until Tuesday.


Since NCEES clearly stated that the result won’t be released until after ending the January exam registration, I really don’t expect to have them before Monday. So, in conclusion, start being relax from now and don’t wait till 5pm...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

You will know by next Friday.


----------



## NYBuzz12

civilrobot said:


> You will know by next Friday.


Forget next Friday, you can see if you failed right now. If you can register for the cbt pe it means you probably failed.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NYBuzz12 said:


> Forget next Friday, you can see if you failed right now. If you can register for the cbt pe it means you probably failed.


I need to remember that this whole process is intermingled with CBT. Gone are the 6-8 week P&amp;P days. 

Well, Civil doesn't transition until 2022, so I only know that process.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NYBuzz12 said:


> Forget next Friday, you can see if you failed right now. If you can register for the cbt pe it means you probably failed.


please stop spreading false information.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sarah21212 said:


> I am still hoping we will know today and will keep checking. But if I don't hear by 5pmEST I will relax a little until Tuesday.


Not gonna happen. Don't get your hopes up.



A V said:


> Since NCEES clearly stated that the result won’t be released until after ending the January exam registration, I really don’t expect to have them before Monday. So, in conclusion, start being relax from now and don’t wait till 5pm...


lusone:



A V said:


> I think knowing the result are not coming out till after the 14th wasn't a bad thing at least for me. now as we are getting closer to the date, the anxiety level is killing me ...


I'm fan of having an official NET date and its a net positive. I think it's helped to keep things calmer for everyone involved. Given the "delay", anxiety levels would certainly be much worse without some knowledge (see: Oct '19, Oct '14, Oct '12)

And personally, it helps me figure out a schedule. The build up to release day and especially release date itself is a lot of work for me on these forums.



civilrobot said:


> You will know by next Friday.


Probably... unless you're in Pennsylvania or Georgia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NYBuzz12 said:


> Forget next Friday, you can see if you failed right now. If you can register for the cbt pe it means you probably failed.









The register for the next exam thing isn't legit. Can we please let this one die. I wrote about it in the first post:



RBHeadge PE said:


> *Futile Exercise B (trying to figure out how to get results before they come out)* You’ll start trying to figure out ways to learn of your results before they come out. This will include searching your state’s PE license lookup or another state website, spam calling and emailing NCEES or the state board, etc.
> 
> First: Please be nice to your state board workers! You are taking this test to become a professional, so act like a professional.
> 
> NCESS won’t tell you anything beyond “8-10 weeks” until after they released the results. The state boards won’t tell you much more and NCESS usually doesn’t share anything firm with them anyway. The boards will often get surprised with the results too. No state starts updating their license lookup prior to the initial release of results. So don’t bother searching there until at least one state has released first! Some states (Mass, NJ, and a couple others) have other websites like﻿  where you can divine a pass/fail, but it won’t happen until other states have already started releasing, and those states tend to release after everyone else too.
> 
> *Oh, and don’t fall for the “try to register for the next exam” trick. It’s not a valid way to determine if you passed or failed. *Now that you know about it, I have ZERO pity for you if you _still_ fall for this it!
> 
> And BTW, getting mailers for PE study courses and/or PDH courses isn’t a sign that you failed or passed either. Nor is getting an invitation to join ASCE or NSPE. It simply means that you’re on someones’ mailing list.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> They def use a cauldron, some herbs, lots of yelling, and alcohol.
> 
> ...
> 
> Or they might be making spaghetti.
> 
> Tbh, thinking too hard about the scoring isn't truly worth it.  That's why I liked that a majority of the exam results are just pass or fail.  If I pass = Yay!  If *I fail = I'm a miserable human being who doesn't deserve to live, why do I even better myself, it's not worth it, I obviously should never try to succeed again*


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> I often wonder, how old is Justin Stine now?


Conservative estimates say he's 74. That was a 286 computer running CAD and the video was shot on BETAmax film.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...
> 
> And personally, it helps me figure out a schedule. The build up to release day and especially release date itself is a lot of work for me on these forums.
> 
> ....


Thank you for your contributions. It's appreciated.


----------



## CMM056

DrRich said:


> lol where'd you come up with the 16th?  I think we are all hoping for the 14th!


I thought they seemed to like Wednesday and Thursday release dates, so I picked those dates awhile back. That's all the logic that I got.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CMM056 said:


> I thought they seemed to like Wednesday and Thursday release dates, so I picked those dates awhile back. That's all the logic that I got.


October 17 was a Monday release.


----------



## CMM056

vhab49_PE said:


> October 17 was a Monday release.


True, but I figure they'll hold to a later release date - even though we've been waiting...


----------



## DrRich PE

CMM056 said:


> True, but I figure they'll hold to a later release date - even though we've been waiting...
> 
> View attachment 19877


classic


----------



## TrickShotG

Just wanted to say good luck to all you waiting for 8 hour results. I think this exam cycle was probably particularly frustrating due to COVID, so nice job persevering and getting to this point. now you just have a little longer to wait.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm fan of having an official NET date and its a net positive. I think it's helped to keep things calmer for everyone involved. Given the "delay", anxiety levels would certainly be much worse without some knowledge (see: Oct '19, Oct '14, Oct '12)


Oct' 19 was fecking awful.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CMM056 said:


> True, but I figure they'll hold to a later release date - even though we've been waiting...
> 
> View attachment 19877


It was just an example of a non Wed/Thurs realease. I am not holding my breath for results Monday.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Oct' 19 was fecking awful.


BUT YOU PAAAAAAAAASSED

Even tho I cried


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> BUT YOU PAAAAAAAAASSED
> 
> Even tho I cried


I also cried. in a closet


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I also cried. in a closet


I remember!

I cried because I didn't get my results til the following Monday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I remember!
> 
> I cried because I didn't get my results til the following Monday.


Well DORA (right?) is dumb.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well DORA (right?) is dumb.


Trufax.

Seriously, most anxious weekend of my entire life.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I also cried. in a closet


I cried at a coworkers cubicle.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I cried at a coworkers cubicle.


i barely made it to the closet. my boss (cube next to me) was like "please don't have an anxiety attack at your desk" since the email came in just before a meeting


----------



## NYBuzz12

LyceeFruit PE said:


> please stop spreading false information.


I was just having fun!


----------



## York

Let's all band together and prove to NCEES that they have no control over our emotions by not checking the results until New Years.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

York said:


> Let's all band together and prove to NCEES that they have no control over our emotions by not checking the results until New Years.


This assumes that the results will be out by then. A stronger point would be not to check until Valentine's Day.


----------



## Fisherman504

EyehatethePEexam said:


> This assumes that the results will be out by then. A stronger point would be not to check until Valentine's Day.


Beast mode it and wait until after the April examination.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Beast mode it and wait until after the April examination.


Beast mode of that caliber requires a lot of skittles and a remote cabin.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NYBuzz12 said:


> I was just having fun!


This myth sent so many people into a tizzy in Oct '19. It isn't funny at all. It's another conspiracy theory that needs to die.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Now I can complain about test results and go spam some!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> Now I can complain about test results and go spam some more!


wait, did you get your results? or did you just take the CBT?

im v confused


----------



## Tuggie

Well, I am here to wait with all the other hopefuls from October 2020. I am in the obsessively refreshing both NCEES and FL DBPR. The conflicting info about status on DBPR is driving me to the breaking point. I can hardly keep my mind on work at this point!


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> wait, did you get your results? or did you just take the CBT?
> 
> im v confused


I took the CBT so I'm now in WTTS until Wednesday


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> I took the CBT so I'm now in WTTS until Wednesday


Well congrats on taking the exam! It's only a few more days for you


----------



## leggo PE

Tuggie said:


> Well, I am here to wait with all the other hopefuls from October 2020. I am in the obsessively refreshing both NCEES and FL DBPR. The conflicting info about status on DBPR is driving me to the breaking point. I can hardly keep my mind on work at this point!


Well, in that case, you should probably, no wait, *definitely* spam!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> I took the CBT so I'm now in WTTS until Wednesday


The $64,000 question is if you'll get your result before or after most of the people waiting on Oct 2020.


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> The $64,000 question is if you'll get your result before or after most of the people waiting on Oct 2020.


Knowing our luck, probably before the Oct 2020 results


----------



## Dothracki PE

I'm already on phase 2 rembering several problems, looking them up, and thinking I got it wrong.


----------



## A V

Dothracki said:


> I'm already on phase 2 rembering several problems, looking them up, and thinking I got it wrong.


I jumped to phase 2 I think the day after the exam! Lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I remember having the opposite problem after my exam (2 years ago). I kept thinking about problems that I couldn't solve during the test and then randomly figuring them out.


----------



## MOULVV

I had a dream that NCEES deleted my passed and instead they said in order to be a PE, I need to pass another interview. There are 4 senior professionals in a room questioning me with some real design challenges or design failures, after that, they need a paper regarding a topic they choose submitted to the board. So I need to pass the PE exam, the interview and the paper to get my PE. That scared me tp hell.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MOULVV said:


> I had a dream that NCEES deleted my passed and instead they said in order to be a PE, I need to pass another interview. There are 4 senior professionals in a room questioning me with some real design challenges or design failures, after that, they need a paper regarding a topic they choose submitted to the board. So I need to pass the PE exam, the interview and the paper to get my PE. That scared me tp hell.


Hey! Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## 5 to 9

We’re getting SO CLOSE to Tuesday the 15th (the first potential day for release of results) and I’m starting to get nervous again! It doesn’t help that I’m perusing the October 2019 sub-forum which is adding to my anxiety.

How are you guys feeling?


----------



## A V

5 to 9 said:


> We’re getting SO CLOSE to Tuesday the 15th (the first potential day for release of results) and I’m starting to get nervous again! It doesn’t help that I’m perusing the October 2019 sub-forum which is adding to my anxiety.
> 
> How are you guys feeling?


The same here; so nervous!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This has been the least stressful WTTS yet for me. I kind of like the NET date, really helps with staying focused.  At least I will likely know the fate of my free time for the next 4 months this week.


----------



## Cerch2015

I've had two dreams about the test results being released.  Both dreams had me a "Fail"


----------



## Cerch2015

This is my first time taking the test so I am new here.  What are some of trends people see with regards to states releasing the results?  Who are some of the early birds and who likes to take their sweet, sweet time?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cerch2015 said:


> This is my first time taking the test so I am new here.  What are some of trends people see with regards to states releasing the results?  Who are some of the early birds and who likes to take their sweet, sweet time?


Each of the past releases has a map, you could look at those to see. I'm personally not counting on any past data being valid this year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cerch2015 said:


> I've had two dreams about the test results being released.  Both dreams had me a "Fail"











Cerch2015 said:


> This is my first time taking the test so I am new here.  What are some of trends people see with regards to states releasing the results?  Who are some of the early birds and who likes to take their sweet, sweet time?



I've got a long "to do" list of things for the forum tomorrow. Which includes updating and reposting this in the oct 2020 results sub-forum


----------



## MOULVV

Cerch2015 said:


> I've had two dreams about the test results being released.  Both dreams had me a "Fail"


then there is a pass : -1 x -1 = 1


----------



## Cerch2015

MOULVV said:


> then there is a pass : -1 x -1 = 1


Oh if only life was that simple


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MOULVV said:


> then there is a pass : -1 x -1 = 1


But it's a dream and therefore imaginary. So what does _i_ x _i_ equal?


----------



## martinv

Does anybody expect to have the results later today, after 3.00 PM (ET)? 
 

Or are most of you thinking that they will be released as from tomorrow?


----------



## Odinious

martinv said:


> Does anybody expect to have the results later today, after 3.00 PM (ET)?
> 
> 
> Or are most of you thinking that they will be released as from tomorrow?


No.

I'm expecting to see my results later than tomorrow. Because, why not?


----------



## Reverse Polish

vhab49_PE said:


> Each of the past releases has a map, you could look at those to see. I'm personally not counting on any past data being valid this year.


Exception:  Illinois, thanks to its third-party testing administrator, is certain to lag everyone else by a healthy three days.


----------



## Reverse Polish

vhab49_PE said:


> Each of the past releases has a map, you could look at those to see. I'm personally not counting on any past data being valid this year.


Exception:  Illinois, thanks to its third-party testing administrator, is certain to lag everyone else by a healthy three days.


----------



## A V

martinv said:


> Does anybody expect to have the results later today, after 3.00 PM (ET)?
> 
> 
> Or are most of you thinking that they will be released as from tomorrow?


I doubt they release today. Also, it might not be either tomorrow. The way NCEES worded out, we knew the fact that result won't be released before the 14th but not necessary means that it will be on Tuesday. I hope we will find out by the end of the week at most... hopefully. 

wishing you all ,"include myself " a relax week and a very happy ending as they say.


----------



## York

Anyone saying they don't think the results will be released tomorrow is just trying to reverse psychology the situation.  Please, for my sanity, let it be tomorrow.


----------



## CUniverse

Reverse Polish said:


> Exception:  Illinois, thanks to its third-party testing administrator, is certain to lag everyone else by a healthy three days.


What does this mean for people who took it in Illinois?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

martinv said:


> Does anybody expect to have the results later today, after 3.00 PM (ET)?


LOL. No.



martinv said:


> Or are most of you thinking that they will be released as from tomorrow?


There are no guarantees. But I'll put it to you this way: I'm now on my use/lose staycation; my alarm hasn't been set for nearly a week; I enjoy sleeping in; I'm setting an alarm for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tuggie

RBHeadge PE said:


> LOL. No.
> 
> There are no guarantees. But I'll put it to you this way: I'm now on my use/lose staycation; my alarm hasn't been set for nearly a week; I enjoy sleeping in; I'm setting an alarm for tomorrow morning.


Yeah, this sounds about right to me.


----------



## Reverse Polish

CUniverse said:


> What does this mean for people who took it in Illinois?


When NCEES sends exam results, the results for Illinois exams are reported to CTS, who then records this info for their purposes before passing it along to the Board.  It's an extra layer of red tape.    

IIRC correctly, my license number showed up on the IDFPR website 3 days after exam results were released.  Your "official" exam result notification is the letter that CTS sends in the mail whenever they get around to it.


----------



## TwistedLeague

martinv said:


> Does anybody expect to have the results later today, after 3.00 PM (ET)?
> 
> 
> Or are most of you thinking that they will be released as from tomorrow?


I'm fully expecting my results to come in 8 - 10 weeks after the January exams are done.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Reverse Polish said:


> When NCEES sends exam results, the results for Illinois exams are reported to CTS, who then records this info for their purposes before passing it along to the Board.  It's an extra layer of red tape.
> 
> IIRC correctly, my license number showed up on the IDFPR website 3 days after exam results were released.  Your "official" exam result notification is the letter that CTS sends in the mail whenever they get around to it.


Thank God i moved from Illinois to Texas....


----------



## DrRich PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> That being said, my tone will change if I don't have an e-mail from NCEES at 3:01 EST on the 14th.


4 hours 37 min...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I PASSED!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Anyone else hitting refresh on their NCEES account every 5 minutes?


----------



## Tanner94

jean15paul_PE said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19946


Why? Just why?


----------



## CMM056

jean15paul_PE said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19946


TY for invoking that implosion in my chest this morning  :wacko:


----------



## radrock

jean15paul_PE said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19946


I just registered an account to complain about you. So, this is me complaining about you.


----------



## sarah21212

jean15paul_PE said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19946


You just triggered so much panic in me until I noticed the 2018...


----------



## matate99

radrock said:


> I just registered an account to complain about you. So, this is me complaining about you.


Same here. Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

jean15paul_PE said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19946


dude...not cool.


----------



## York

jean15paul_PE said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19946


I half blacked out when I saw this


----------



## RBHeadge PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> Anyone else hitting refresh on their NCEES account every 5 minutes?


Only every five minutes? You must not want it that much. Most people are refreshing every 15 seconds by Day 50.



CMM056 said:


> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I PASSED!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19946
> 
> 
> 
> TY for invoking that implosion in my chest this morning  :wacko:
Click to expand...










radrock said:


> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I PASSED!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19946
> 
> 
> 
> I just registered an account to complain about you. So, this is me complaining about you.
Click to expand...

Welcome to the site!


----------



## A V

I think taking the exam itself was the easy part. waiting for the result is killing me.


----------



## CMM056

A V said:


> I think taking the exam itself was the easy part. waiting for the result is killing me.


At this point - FACT!


----------



## TwistedLeague

A V said:


> I think taking the exam itself was the easy part. waiting for the result is killing me.


Welcome to the Hotel Hell. Check-in time in now, check-out time is never.


----------



## DLD PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Welcome to the Hotel Hell. Check-in time in now, check-out time is never.


You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## York

A V said:


> I think taking the exam itself was the easy part. waiting for the result is killing me.


Shoot, taking the exam was fun compared to this..


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Tanner94 said:


> Why? Just why?






CMM056 said:


> TY for invoking that implosion in my chest this morning  :wacko:






radrock said:


> I just registered an account to complain about you. So, this is me complaining about you.






sarah21212 said:


> You just triggered so much panic in me until I noticed the 2018...






matate99 said:


> Same here. Grrrrrrrrr






HeidiofAZ said:


> dude...not cool.






York said:


> I half blacked out when I saw this


LOL. Sorry, but not sorry. 

Just having a little fun and trying to lighten the mood. Also I'm fine with you directing anger at me instead of at NCEES.

Apparently I even got a couple of people to register accounts!? Welcome. Hope you stick around. You can look forward to messing with the newbies next year.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> LOL. Sorry, but not sorry.
> 
> Just having a little fun and trying to lighten the mood. Also I'm fine with you directing anger at me instead of at NCEES.
> 
> Apparently I even got a couple of people to register accounts!? Welcome. Hope you stick around. You can look forward to messing with the newbies next year.


...and messing with the oldbies every day.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> LOL. Sorry, but not sorry.
> 
> Just having a little fun and trying to lighten the mood. Also I'm fine with you directing anger at me instead of at NCEES.
> 
> Apparently I even got a couple of people to register accounts!? Welcome. Hope you stick around. You can look forward to messing with the newbies next year.


I am one of them... have been a silent spectator... searched through the net just after the Oct 2020 exam for forums and have been following since laughing, nervous and unbothered at times but that "I passed" just triggered me lol ....we are close and I don't know what to feel. I am scared of refreshing NCEES page.


----------



## TwistedLeague

harshaPEAZ said:


> ....we are close and I don't know what to feel. I am scared of refreshing NCEES page.


Just rip it off like a bandaid... When you see that you failed (Hopefully you didnt) you'll only be angry/sad for the next.............. year.


----------



## TwistedLeague

TwistedLeague said:


> Just rip it off like a bandaid... When you see that you failed (Hopefully you didnt) you'll only be angry/sad for the next.............. year.


*Latex Bandage. Gotta watch out for those Copyright laws.....


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...and messing with the oldbies every day.


He just made voting on EB Mafia 100% easier.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I am one of them... have been a silent spectator... searched through the net just after the Oct 2020 exam for forums and have been following since laughing, nervous and unbothered at times but that "I passed" just triggered me lol ....we are close and I don't know what to feel. I am scared of refreshing NCEES page.


Come play mafia game with some of your fellow EB-ers to take your mind off of it. 

This is an open invitation to everyone. Gotta sign up for this round by like 5pm eastern time.


----------



## A V

TwistedLeague said:


> Just rip it off like a bandaid... When you see that you failed (Hopefully you didnt) you'll only be angry/sad for the next.............. year.


easy to say but in reality, it sucks even thinking about not passing...  :true:


----------



## Fletch F. Fletch

I was one of the newbies last year and this board helped me through the suck.  Kudos to those who keep coming back to keep the wait bearable.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> Come play mafia game with some of your fellow EB-ers to take your mind off of it.
> 
> This is an open invitation to everyone. Gotta sign up for this round by like 5pm eastern time.


Sure count me in....


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

Current Mood.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So does this forum get active only during the wait or its an year round thing?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Come play mafia game with some of your fellow EB-ers to take your mind off of it.
> 
> This is an open invitation to everyone. Gotta sign up for this round by like 5pm eastern time.






harshaPEAZ said:


> Sure count me in....


Cool. Go visit the thread and let them know you're in.

PLEASE DO NOT TRY TO READ ALL ~1000 PAGES OF HISTORY. 
I mean you can if you really want to. But it's not necessary. Just start keeping up with new post. If you want a little context we were recruiting some new people and gave a little background starting a page 914.


----------



## chamataka

I find myself here once again....let's hope for the last time


----------



## TwistedLeague

harshaPEAZ said:


> So does this forum get active only during the wait or its an year round thing?


There's usually some engineer randomly talking to themselves here during the offseason


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We’re getting close This next week is going to be quite and emotional roller coaster. Allow me to give you a preview of the next week (or two weeks in Georgia and Pennsylvania).

*The next day or so*

The next day or so is going to be rough as we all continue to wait for the results to drop. I maintain that having a NET is a net positive. However, if you aren’t already, starting around 3PM today, every email notification, and every fake results post/thread, even some normal posts will make your heart sink. You will be obsessively reloading this thread and the NCEES dashboard.

*What to expect when the results drop*

People will start report here that they got their results. At first it will be indistinguishable from the troll posts and will be shot down. Don’t take it personal if you are one of the first legit posters. Eventually the vets will recognize the signs that it’s actually happening and the mood on the board will instantly change from stressball to excitement.

I will start the official results map in the Oct 2020 Results Sub-Forum.  I will update every 15 minutes or so throughout the first day – and update as needed on day 2+.

Historically, States will release in waves – about 5 will release then an hour later another clump will go out. Last October it appears that NCEES sent the results to all of the States at the same time. Many States authorized NCEES to release immediately. Others, for whatever reason, took hours or days to authorize the release.

This is the worst part of the process! @leggo PE and I have posted numerous times here that the worst feeling is when the results have started to come out and you are waiting on your State to release. You will be catatonic with nerves and stress. Time will stand still. You may or may not have the where-with-all to refresh the above pages every few seconds to see if anyone heard anything about your state.

*What happens when you get your results*

This differs based on the individual and the pass/fail result. After you get the email, celebrate or commiserate as best for you.  

If you passed then congrats! Celebrate! This is your day, and treat it as such! If you didn’t pass, then study hard and kick its ass next time. You got this!

If you have a chance though (especially if you are one of the first to get results), tell us in this thread that you got them and your State. Tag me “@RBHeadge PE” so I see it and can update the map.

Post in the map thread, ONLY the State and time you got your email. You don’t need to post in that thread if someone else only reported your state. Please, please, please limit discussions in that thread to only the State and time of release. Side conversations are just a distraction and will make things more difficult to update that map.

Look in the Oct 2020 results subforum. IFF your State doesn’t have a results thread yet, then create one there so that you and others can talk State-specific stuff about the release and the next steps. This will really help people through the process in future cycles. If your State already has a thread, then post in that thread instead.

Some States will have threads started pre-release. Either because it was originally a fake results thread, or because people are started one to complain or look for insights about the delay: *cough* Colorado, Georgia, Florida, Texas, and New Jersey *cough*

*What happens post-results*

For those that passed, the next few days will be great. You’ll be excited for your result and will want to do as much as quickly as possible. You’ll want to add P.E. to everything, get a stamp, new business cards, wall certificate, custom frame etc. The timing and process will vary from State to State. It’s too much to post here. Try to look up old State results threads for more specifics on your situation. However, the only important take away from this paragraph is to hold off on adding PE to your name until is actually official (i.e. you have a license number). I’ll post more on the legalities in another thread after the results come out.

If you didn’t pass, then the next few days will suck. Everyone will handle it differently, but try to remain calm. There will be many posts here on how to cope, how to better prepare, and threads trying to divine the cut score based on not passing scores. Resist the temptation to have a manual score of your exam - it won’t work and it will be a waste of your money. Pro-tips: the cut score doesn’t really matter, and the fail score threads may not provide any useful information anyway; and don’t bother trying to figure anything out from the Texas scores. We’ve been looking at it for years and haven’t discovered anything useful about it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So does this forum get active only during the wait or its an year round thing?


The forum is always active. There a core group of the community who's always here. And we get people showing up to ask questions about licensing process regularly. But during the wait, it gets a lot more active. We get a lot of new people showing up looking for info or just people to suffer with. Some stick around and some don't. Either way that's fine.


----------



## TwistedLeague

RBHeadge PE said:


> We’re getting close This next week is going to be quite and emotional roller coaster. Allow me to give you a preview of the next week (or two weeks in Georgia and Pennsylvania).
> 
> *The next day or so*
> 
> The next day or so is going to be rough as we all continue to wait for the results to drop. I maintain that having a NET is a net positive. However, if you aren’t already, starting around 3PM today, *every email notification, and every fake results post/thread, even some normal posts will make your heart sink. You will be obsessively reloading this thread and the NCEES dashboard.*


God i forgot how much i didn't miss this.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So does this forum get active only during the wait or its an year round thing?


It picks up right before and exam and it's busiest during the wait and post-results period. 

The vets hang out in the shoot the breeze forum between exams and answer questions elsewhere as needed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We’re getting close This next week is going to be quite and emotional roller coaster. Allow me to give you a preview of the next week (or two weeks in Georgia and Pennsylvania).
> 
> *The next day or so*
> 
> The next day or so is going to be rough as we all continue to wait for the results to drop. I maintain that having a NET is a net positive. However, if you aren’t already, starting around 3PM today, every email notification, and every fake results post/thread, even some normal posts will make your heart sink. You will be obsessively reloading this thread and the NCEES dashboard.
> 
> *What to expect when the results drop*
> 
> People will start report here that they got their results. At first it will be indistinguishable from the troll posts and will be shot down. Don’t take it personal if you are one of the first legit posters. Eventually the vets will recognize the signs that it’s actually happening and the mood on the board will instantly change from stressball to excitement.
> 
> I will start the official results map in the Oct 2020 Results Sub-Forum.  I will update every 15 minutes or so throughout the first day – and update as needed on day 2+.
> 
> Historically, States will release in waves – about 5 will release then an hour later another clump will go out. Last October it appears that NCEES sent the results to all of the States at the same time. Many States authorized NCEES to release immediately. Others, for whatever reason, took hours or days to authorize the release.
> 
> This is the worst part of the process! @leggo PE and I have posted numerous times here that the worst feeling is when the results have started to come out and you are waiting on your State to release. You will be catatonic with nerves and stress. Time will stand still. You may or may not have the where-with-all to refresh the above pages every few seconds to see if anyone heard anything about your state.
> 
> *What happens when you get your results*
> 
> This differs based on the individual and the pass/fail result. After you get the email, celebrate or commiserate as best for you.
> 
> If you passed then congrats! Celebrate! This is your day, and treat it as such! If you didn’t pass, then study hard and kick its ass next time. You got this!
> 
> If you have a chance though (especially if you are one of the first to get results), tell us in this thread that you got them and your State. Tag me “@RBHeadge PE” so I see it and can update the map.
> 
> Post in the map thread, ONLY the State and time you got your email. You don’t need to post in that thread if someone else only reported your state. Please, please, please limit discussions in that thread to only the State and time of release. Side conversations are just a distraction and will make things more difficult to update that map.
> 
> Look in the Oct 2020 results subforum. IFF your State doesn’t have a results thread yet, then create one there so that you and others can talk State-specific stuff about the release and the next steps. This will really help people through the process in future cycles. If your State already has a thread, then post in that thread instead.
> 
> Some States will have threads started pre-release. Either because it was originally a fake results thread, or because people are started one to complain or look for insights about the delay: *cough* Colorado, Georgia, Florida, Texas, and New Jersey *cough*
> 
> *What happens post-results*
> 
> For those that passed, the next few days will be great. You’ll be excited for your result and will want to do as much as quickly as possible. You’ll want to add P.E. to everything, get a stamp, new business cards, wall certificate, custom frame etc. The timing and process will vary from State to State. It’s too much to post here. Try to look up old State results threads for more specifics on your situation. However, the only important take away from this paragraph is to hold off on adding PE to your name until is actually official (i.e. you have a license number). I’ll post more on the legalities in another thread after the results come out.
> 
> If you didn’t pass, then the next few days will suck. Everyone will handle it differently, but try to remain calm. There will be many posts here on how to cope, how to better prepare, and threads trying to divine the cut score based on not passing scores. Resist the temptation to have a manual score of your exam - it won’t work and it will be a waste of your money. Pro-tips: the cut score doesn’t really matter, and the fail score threads may not provide any useful information anyway; and don’t bother trying to figure anything out from the Texas scores. We’ve been looking at it for years and haven’t discovered anything useful about it.


Man, I kinda miss all this excitement. I want to take the PE again.

I know I'm remembering with rose-colored glasses. If you asked my wife, she would tell you that I drove her absolutely crazy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Man, I kinda miss all this excitement. I want to take the PE again.
> 
> I know I'm remembering with rose-colored glasses. If you asked my wife, she would tell you that I drove her absolutely crazy.


Yeah, there some excitement and nostalgia associated with the process. But I certainly don't want to do it again. I think my wife would leave me if I even suggested it.  I'll live it vicariously through others on this board


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Man, I kinda miss all this excitement. I want to take the PE again.
> 
> I know I'm remembering with rose-colored glasses. If you asked my wife, she would tell you that I drove her absolutely crazy.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, there some excitement and nostalgia associated with the process. But I certainly don't want to do it again. I think my wife would leave me if I even suggested it.  I'll live it vicariously through others on this board


I mentioned the PE exam to her recently and was saying that with the new CBT, people get results in 10 days instead of 2 months like I had to wait.

Her response: "It was only 2 months?? The way you were carrying on, I though it was 6 months!"

LMAO


----------



## chamataka

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, there some excitement and nostalgia associated with the process. But I certainly don't want to do it again. I think my wife would leave me if I even suggested it.  I'll live it vicariously through others on this board


I'm wondering when to tell my wife about the SE....


----------



## JayKay PE

chamataka said:


> I'm wondering when to tell my wife about the SE....


After at least 3 bottles of wine and a super cute puppy video.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So does this forum get active only during the wait or its an year round thing?


year round, haven't left since I signed up lol 



jean15paul_PE said:


> Man, I kinda miss all this excitement. I want to take the PE again.
> 
> I know I'm remembering with rose-colored glasses. If you asked my wife, she would tell you that I drove her absolutely crazy.


i still have PTSD so imma pass on that


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chamataka said:


> I'm wondering when to tell my wife about the SE....






JayKay PE said:


> After at least 3 bottles of wine and a super cute puppy video.


can assist in cute dog content. mine are adorbs


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> He just made voting on EB Mafia 100% easier.


I like the way you think...


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Been lurking since I originally registered for the April 2020 exam.  I'm NJ, so general consensus seems to be I'll be waiting for a few days and with 10-15 inches of snow forecasted for Wednesday, I'll probably be waiting until after the January exam...


----------



## York

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, there some excitement and nostalgia associated with the process. But I certainly don't want to do it again. I think my wife would leave me if I even suggested it.  I'll live it vicariously through others on this board


I'm just ready to stop threatening myself with a career change in the case that I don't pass.  It's mostly a joke but a small part of me doesn't know that.  My wife is definitely tired of hearing it.


----------



## York

I'm also really sick of hearing "I'm sure you passed" or "I'm sure you did fine" from literally everyone I talk to.  I appreciate the support, but jeez.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

York said:


> I'm also really sick of hearing "I'm sure you passed" or "I'm sure you did fine" from literally everyone I talk to.  I appreciate the support, but jeez.


I'm sure you did fine.


----------



## York

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm sure you did fine.


Thank you, internet stranger


----------



## DLD PE

York said:


> Thank you, internet stranger


Just sign up for EB Mafia and help vote him off like I (and probably a half dozen other people) plan on doing.


----------



## A V

Honestly, today is the first Monday that I feel like I don't want to do anything, no online meeting, no plan review, no site visit, .... nothing. have several dues and prep meeting, just want to go home instead.  

wish could fast forward the time.   lease:


----------



## DLD PE

A V said:


> Honestly, today is the first Monday that I feel like I don't want to do anything, no online meeting, no plan review, no site visit, .... nothing. have several dues and prep meeting, just want to go home instead.
> 
> wish could fast forward the time.   lease:


Look at it this way:  From now on, you'll be able to easily solve time-dilation-curve problems.


----------



## A V

DuranDuran said:


> Look at it this way:  From now on, you'll be able to easily solve time-dilation-curve problems.


If I was smart enough to solve time dilation problems, I wouldn't be worry about PE exam at all!   :true:


----------



## DrRich PE

Less than one hour away from NCEES closing January exam registration...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

York said:


> I'm also really sick of hearing "I'm sure you passed" or "I'm sure you did fine" from literally everyone I talk to.  I appreciate the support, but jeez.


Right?  I'm the one who took it.  I KNOW how horrid I did. Just waiting on the NCEES confirmation.


----------



## JayKay PE

York said:


> I'm also really sick of hearing "I'm sure you passed" or "I'm sure you did fine" from literally everyone I talk to.  I appreciate the support, but jeez.


I'm sure you passed


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A V said:


> DuranDuran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at it this way:  From now on, you'll be able to easily solve time-dilation-curve problems.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was smart enough to solve time dilation problems, I wouldn't be worry about PE exam at all!   :true:
Click to expand...

I've only had to solve a time dilation problem once in my professional career. I can't imagine its that common. And FWIW, I was worried about my PE result both times...



JayKay PE said:


> I'm sure you passed


@jean15paul_PE beat you to that joke


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

York said:


> I'm also really sick of hearing "I'm sure you passed" or "I'm sure you did fine" from literally everyone I talk to.  I appreciate the support, but jeez.


I'm sure you failed.


----------



## CMM056

Assuming you passed... has anyone considered how you'll tell your family, coworkers, etc.? Simple call or text? In person with a simple "I passed."? Something kinda over the top? Or maybe you've not yet considered it because it'd be a huge let down if you don't pass? Just asking... 

I'm an older guy with five kiddos ranging from 10 up to 23 - I started college late, passed the FE long after my peers because I suck at tests - and this is my second time on the PE. I actually feel good about the exam - as long as I don't think too much about it!

My wife and kiddos are crazy supportive of me - I'm a blessed guy. My 13 year old daughter baked me a cake Saturday evening after I got an awesome buck Saturday morning. That's my little gumbo girl


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

Anyone harassed the NCEES chat reps today to see if results will be released?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Real talk, I genuinely thought results were going to be released today. Silly me. Probably tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## SoVA Eng

CMM056 said:


> Assuming you passed... has anyone considered how you'll tell your family, coworkers, etc.? Simple call or text? In person with a simple "I passed."? Something kinda over the top? Or maybe you've not yet considered it because it'd be a huge let down if you don't pass? Just asking...
> 
> I'm an older guy with five kiddos ranging from 10 up to 23 - I started college late, passed the FE long after my peers because I suck at tests - and this is my second time on the PE. I actually feel good about the exam - as long as I don't think too much about it!
> 
> My wife and kiddos are crazy supportive of me - I'm a blessed guy. My 13 year old daughter baked me a cake Saturday evening after I got an awesome buck Saturday morning. That's my little gumbo girl


I won't be able to contain my excitement if I pass so there probably won't be any planning other than a phone call lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Anyone harassed the NCEES chat reps today to see if results will be released?


Those poor people


----------



## A V

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Anyone harassed the NCEES chat reps today to see if results will be released?


I did; the answer was "8 to 10 weeks" Lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CMM056 said:


> Assuming you passed... has anyone considered how you'll tell your family, coworkers, etc.? Simple call or text? In person with a simple "I passed."? Something kinda over the top? Or maybe you've not yet considered it because it'd be a huge let down if you don't pass? Just asking...
> 
> I'm an older guy with five kiddos ranging from 10 up to 23 - I started college late, passed the FE long after my peers because I suck at tests - and this is my second time on the PE. I actually feel good about the exam - as long as I don't think too much about it!
> 
> My wife and kiddos are crazy supportive of me - I'm a blessed guy. My 13 year old daughter baked me a cake Saturday evening after I got an awesome buck Saturday morning. That's my little gumbo girl


2 years ago when I passed the PE. I sent a message to my wife immediately.

It was a cactus emoji which is an inside joke, but the point of it is that a dancing cactus means good news. She got it immediately.

I don't remember how I told my supervisor. I think I might have forwarded him the email from NCEES or something.


----------



## York

A V said:


> I did; the answer was "8 to 10 weeks" Lol


You don't say...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

CMM056 said:


> I started college late, passed the FE long after my peers because I suck at tests


Same! I will pray to the Civil gods for you!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

CMM056 said:


> Assuming you passed... has anyone considered how you'll tell your family, coworkers, etc.? Simple call or text? In person with a simple "I passed."? Something kinda over the top? Or maybe you've not yet considered it because it'd be a huge let down if you don't pass? Just asking...
> 
> I'm an older guy with five kiddos ranging from 10 up to 23 - I started college late, passed the FE long after my peers because I suck at tests - and this is my second time on the PE. I actually feel good about the exam - as long as I don't think too much about it!
> 
> My wife and kiddos are crazy supportive of me - I'm a blessed guy. My 13 year old daughter baked me a cake Saturday evening after I got an awesome buck Saturday morning. That's my little gumbo girl


i can't think that far ahead.  First time taking it and honestly my gut feeling was it wasn't as bad as I had led myself to believe it would be.  That's the feeling that freaks me out the most.  I either passed and did very well or a failed miserably because I fell in every trap/trick...My anxiety is already through the roof and I'm not sure i could put all my effort into a laser light show and fighter jet fly-bys to find out I failed.  So, I'll settle for the bottle of Jameson 18 Year I bought and have been saving as I wait for my _hopefully_ positive result.  If I pass, I'll drink it happily.  If I failed, I'll drink it in one sitting...


----------



## sarah21212

jean15paul_PE said:


> 2 years ago when I passed the PE. I sent a message to my wife immediately.
> 
> It was a cactus emoji which is an inside joke, but the point of it is that a dancing cactus means good news. She got it immediately.
> 
> I don't remember how I told my supervisor. I think I might have forwarded him the email from NCEES or something.


I texted my fiancé last week "omg guess what" and he assumed that was me telling him that I passed, but really I had just finished the regular season of my fantasy league in first place


----------



## A V

NJHHEngineer said:


> i can't think that far ahead.  First time taking it and honestly my gut feeling was it wasn't as bad as I had led myself to believe it would be.  That's the feeling that freaks me out the most.  I either passed and did very well or a failed miserably because I fell in every trap/trick...My anxiety is already through the roof and I'm not sure i could put all my effort into a laser light show and fighter jet fly-bys to find out I failed.  So, I'll settle for the bottle of Jameson 18 Year I bought and have been saving as I wait for my _hopefully_ positive result.  If I pass, I'll drink it happily.  If I failed, I'll drink it in one sitting...


either way, sounds like a plan. hopefully, you will drink it happily.


----------



## chamataka

Are we seriously expecting any states to release results today? Has there been any historical records of states releasing immediately after the results are first officially allowed to be released?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

CMM056 said:


> Assuming you passed... has anyone considered how you'll tell your family, coworkers, etc.? Simple call or text? In person with a simple "I passed."? Something kinda over the top? Or maybe you've not yet considered it because it'd be a huge let down if you don't pass? Just asking...
> 
> I'm an older guy with five kiddos ranging from 10 up to 23 - I started college late, passed the FE long after my peers because I suck at tests - and this is my second time on the PE. I actually feel good about the exam - as long as I don't think too much about it!
> 
> My wife and kiddos are crazy supportive of me - I'm a blessed guy. My 13 year old daughter baked me a cake Saturday evening after I got an awesome buck Saturday morning. That's my little gumbo girl


Well as someone who took it 7 times... First 2 times, i just straight up told people I failed - a lot knew I was taking it the 1st 2 times. 3rd time, I also trained for the Boston marathon at the same time so I didn't study and didn't pass lol. I kept it very hush the next 4 times. Like I told my gramma who I talk to weekly like 3 days before I took it (my direct boss, PM, best friend, my partner, and a few others knew I was taking it). 

So when I passed last year, I foolishly opened the email at my desk and basically almost hyperventilated at my desk, beelined for a closet where I called my bestie in tears. And then had to pull it together for a meeting. Texted my partner. And then made a social media post later in the day letting everyone know I passed.

And that afternoon, someone said something to me about it during stretching time so I shouted it for the whole office to hear (it's an office for 40). And then announced it again at the holiday party that was that night. And it went out in a division email within a week too 

So there are some options for you lol


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

A V said:


> either way, sounds like a plan. hopefully, you will drink it happily.


here's hoping.  finding study time after 14 hours out of the house every day with a toddler at home was difficult enough.  If i have to do it again it'll be worse as I'm expecting another new roommate in the next 6 weeks...


----------



## York

NJHHEngineer said:


> i can't think that far ahead.  First time taking it and honestly my gut feeling was it wasn't as bad as I had led myself to believe it would be.  That's the feeling that freaks me out the most.  I either passed and did very well or a failed miserably because I fell in every trap/trick...My anxiety is already through the roof and I'm not sure i could put all my effort into a laser light show and fighter jet fly-bys to find out I failed.  So, I'll settle for the bottle of Jameson 18 Year I bought and have been saving as I wait for my _hopefully_ positive result.  If I pass, I'll drink it happily.  If I failed, I'll drink it in one sitting...


Oh, right there with you except my drink will be less fancy


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chamataka said:


> Are we seriously expecting any states to release results today? Has there been any historical records of states releasing immediately after the results are first officially allowed to be released?


yeah


----------



## matate99

A V said:


> If I was smart enough to solve time dilation problems, I wouldn't be worry about PE exam at all!


My BS was in physics, easy enough for me to do time dilation problems...still worried.


----------



## York

chamataka said:


> Are we seriously expecting any states to release results today? Has there been any historical records of states releasing immediately after the results are first officially allowed to be released?


No, but it's also odd to take the full 8-10 weeks to post results these days.  Our hope is that they have their finger on the trigger right now, waiting until the close of the January registration to stay true to their word.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

By this time, all results must have already been coded into the NCEES site and I hope it's just a matter of flipping the switch from "Exam registration Open" to "Exam registration closed" and sending the results to the board.......Unless NCEES likes to see some drama and is actually having fun reading through all of our comments on here with some popcorn in their conference room...  :angry:    :redface:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

chamataka said:


> Are we seriously expecting any states to release results today? Has there been any historical records of states releasing immediately after the results are first officially allowed to be released?


I don't think so. It would've happened around 10AM EST for some states if that was the case.


----------



## KP_

7 minutes to go!!!!!!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

York said:


> Oh, right there with you except my drink will be less fancy


hey man..it all does the same job.  I could punish myself for a failure with something a little more harsh (a la Popov/Majorska was the go to cheap way to a good night in college for me).  I'd be better served drinking straight rubbing alcohol.  Maybe it would serve as motivation for next time.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I didn't sit for the exam this past October, but last year, I remember how the wait made me crazy. The day that results were being released, I couldn't sit still. I was driving to Walmart when I learned that I failed. Next time, if I pass, I have to go back to that same Walmart so that I don't have a negative mental block with that location.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chamataka said:


> Are we seriously expecting any states to release results today? Has there been any historical records of states releasing immediately after the results are first officially allowed to be released?


This is the first time people have known a "results not allowed to release until" date. Normally they get released whenever NCEES is ready to release them. But they get release to state boards first and the state boards lets NCEES know when they can tell the test-taker. And yeah, a lot of states release the same day that NCEES is ready. Most states it's within a couple of day. Some states take what feels like FOREVER.


----------



## KP_

5 mins to go!!!


----------



## matate99

Actually, I was wondering, any other Electrical Engineers waiting for their results? I took the Electronics, Controls, and Communications exam, not power like 95% of all the other EEs. Power was moved to a CBT and they got their results in 4 days!!!!! Not fair.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well as someone who took it 7 times... First 2 times, i just straight up told people I failed - a lot knew I was taking it the 1st 2 times. 3rd time, I also trained for the Boston marathon at the same time so I didn't study and didn't pass lol. *I kept it very hush the next 4 times.* Like I told my gramma who I talk to weekly like 3 days before I took it (my direct boss, PM, best friend, my partner, and a few others knew I was taking it).
> 
> So when I passed last year, I foolishly opened the email at my desk and basically almost hyperventilated at my desk, beelined for a closet where I called my bestie in tears. And then had to pull it together for a meeting. Texted my partner. And then made a social media post later in the day letting everyone know I passed.
> 
> And that afternoon, someone said something to me about it during stretching time so I shouted it for the whole office to hear (it's an office for 40). And then announced it again at the holiday party that was that night. And it went out in a division email within a week too
> 
> So there are some options for you lol


That sage wisdom. This is what I'm doing going forward. Less pressure.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

sarah21212 said:


> I texted my fiancé last week "omg guess what" and he assumed that was me telling him that I passed, but really I had just finished the regular season of my fantasy league in first place


Sweet, who's on your fantasy team?

I'm in 2nd place in one league and in 8th place in the other.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sweet, who's on your fantasy team?


The Cleveland Wild Things.


----------



## martinv

Time's up!


----------



## DrRich PE

At least the results can be released now


----------



## 5 to 9

It’s 3 PM EASTERN!

PANIC TIME, EVERYBODY!!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> The Cleveland Wild Things.


If they don't go with this...what a missed opportunity.  Either way....they'll blow it in the playoffs.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Who said that the results will be released at 3PM EST?  Is that new?


----------



## mel_str

NJHHEngineer said:


> Been lurking since I originally registered for the April 2020 exam.  I'm NJ, so general consensus seems to be I'll be waiting for a few days and with 10-15 inches of snow forecasted for Wednesday, I'll probably be waiting until after the January exam...


Why is NJ expected to release a few days out?


----------



## CUniverse

Who else checked?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

CUniverse said:


> Who else checked?


I did...4 times.


----------



## DLD PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> If they don't go with this...what a missed opportunity.  Either way....they'll blow it in the playoffs.


If not, how about "The Jobus?"

"Is very bad to steal Jobu's rum!"


----------



## DrRich PE

civilrobot said:


> Who said that the results will be released at 3PM EST?  Is that new?


Not necessarily that they will be, but they can be.  NCEES said they wouldn't release them until after the registration for the January exam was closed, which was at 3 PM EST today.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

civilrobot said:


> Who said that the results will be released at 3PM EST?  Is that new?


NCEES said they would not release results EARLIER than 3PM EST.


----------



## 5 to 9

civilrobot said:


> Who said that the results will be released at 3PM EST?  Is that new?


Registration has officially closed for the January exams, so the most truly insanely optimistic among us believe that there is a smidgeon of a chance that results could be released today


----------



## Odinious

CUniverse said:


> Who else checked?


Guilty!


----------



## CMM056

CUniverse said:


> Who else checked?


ld-025:


----------



## KP_

Can someone check if they can register for the January exam?  Mine used to say "Exam already taken," now it says "Registration is currently closed."  I wonder if that means I failed?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot said:


> Who said that the results will be released at 3PM EST?  Is that new?


3pm eastern is when registration closed for the January test. NCEES said they would not release until after January registration closed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

KP_ said:


> Can someone check if they can register for the January exam?  Mine used to say "Exam already taken," now it says "Registration is currently closed."  I wonder if that means I failed?


I think that just means that before registration was open but you weren't allowed to register. Now registration is closed. I would not read anything into that.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> If not, how about "The Jobus?"
> 
> "Is very bad to steal Jobu's rum!"


The Jobu's could work.  Or the Tanakas.  The Eliminator...

you win.  My names a JUUUST a bit outside.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

TEXAS RELEASED!!!! FINALLY!! I PASSED!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> That sage wisdom. This is what I'm doing going forward. Less pressure.


Yeah, not telling everyone and their mom is a lot less stressful. mostly lol.

it just means you're studying in secret and i kept track of who knew lol


----------



## DrRich PE

KP_ said:


> Can someone check if they can register for the January exam?  Mine used to say "Exam already taken," now it says "Registration is currently closed."  I wonder if that means I failed?


Doubt it means you failed.


----------



## Shneak

KP_ said:


> Can someone check if they can register for the January exam?  Mine used to say "Exam already taken," now it says "Registration is currently closed."  I wonder if that means I failed?


Mine says the same


----------



## athlete-student-engineer

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> TEXAS RELEASED!!!! FINALLY!! I PASSED!!!
> 
> View attachment 19966


This real?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> TEXAS RELEASED!!!! FINALLY!! I PASSED!!!
> 
> View attachment 19966


I already trolled everyone once today. It's not funny the 2nd time.


----------



## SoVA Eng

athlete-student-engineer said:


> This real?


I feel like this a joke.


----------



## jted22

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> TEXAS RELEASED!!!! FINALLY!! I PASSED!!!
> 
> View attachment 19966


Think it's a troll....the location  and date taken are flipped.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

jean15paul_PE said:


> I already trolled everyone once today. It's not funny the 2nd time.


It doesn't hurt to continue the tradition! It's past 3:00 PM ET and we are in unknown territory now!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well as someone who took it 7 times... First 2 times, i just straight up told people I failed - a lot knew I was taking it the 1st 2 times. 3rd time, I also trained for the Boston marathon at the same time so I didn't study and didn't pass lol. I kept it very hush the next 4 times. Like I told my gramma who I talk to weekly like 3 days before I took it (my direct boss, PM, best friend, my partner, and a few others knew I was taking it).
> 
> So when I passed last year, I foolishly opened the email at my desk and basically almost hyperventilated at my desk, beelined for a closet where I called my bestie in tears. And then had to pull it together for a meeting. Texted my partner. And then made a social media post later in the day letting everyone know I passed.
> 
> And that afternoon, someone said something to me about it during stretching time so I shouted it for the whole office to hear (it's an office for 40). And then announced it again at the holiday party that was that night. And it went out in a division email within a week too
> 
> So there are some options for you lol


Well, when I DIDN'T pass, I called hubs sniffling... and kind of squeeked at him. WOrds did not work.


----------



## ENGR Zaloo

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> TEXAS RELEASED!!!! FINALLY!! I PASSED!!!
> 
> View attachment 19966


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, when I DIDN'T pass, I called hubs sniffling... and kind of squeeked at him. WOrds did not work.


Did he understand your squeaks?


----------



## 5 to 9

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> TEXAS RELEASED!!!! FINALLY!! I PASSED!!!
> 
> View attachment 19966


----------



## TwistedLeague

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> TEXAS RELEASED!!!! FINALLY!! I PASSED!!!
> 
> View attachment 19966


As a fellow Texan who took it in the Houston Area... I hope you get hit by a bus today.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, when I DIDN'T pass, I called hubs sniffling... and kind of squeeked at him. WOrds did not work.


works don't work a lot for me lol


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer




----------



## York




----------



## TwistedLeague

Me on the NCEES Dashboard right now....


----------



## A V

TwistedLeague said:


> Me on the NCEES Dashboard right now....


 this will be me if they don't release the result by end of tomorrow! will try to rest tonight, Lol


----------



## civconstr

if it hasn't come out yet, is it safe to assume that it isn't happening today?

(TX, btw)


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

Fresh from the "Structural" forum. Do I get any points back? Hope soon is today!


----------



## 5 to 9

civconstr said:


> if it hasn't come out yet, is it safe to assume that it isn't happening today?
> 
> (TX, btw)


I think we all figured that the first potential day of release wouldn’t be until tomorrow.

It sucks, but it’s the logical answer


----------



## sarah21212

5 to 9 said:


> I think we all figured that the first potential day of release wouldn’t be until tomorrow.
> 
> It sucks, but it’s the logical answer


I just hope it's tomorrow and not any later. With the snow storm coming on Wednesday (Connecticut) it'd be my luck that that the results will come out in the middle of the storm when I can't get internet connection


----------



## CMM056

I've probably missed this question already, but to anyone who's previously received a pass/fail notification via a NCEES email... What was the time of the email?

Mine from 2 years ago was exactly 1:00 PM CST.


----------



## York

I'm on my 5th diet coke for the day.  The nerves are real.


----------



## A V

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Fresh from the "Structural" forum. Do I get any points back? Hope soon is today!


I don't believe you anymore!


----------



## TwistedLeague

@TheLoneStarEngineertalking to LiveChat


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Did he understand your squeaks?


Yes


----------



## enna24nc

CMM056 said:


> I've probably missed this question already, but to anyone who's previously received a pass/fail notification via a NCEES email... What was the time of the email?
> 
> Mine from 2 years ago was exactly 1:00 PM CST.


Mine from April 2018's test was in the morning (between 9-10am) I remember (Eastern Time zone, NC). I couldn't find my email...must have deleted it in rage after I got the Fail


----------



## sarah21212

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sweet, who's on your fantasy team?
> 
> I'm in 2nd place in one league and in 8th place in the other.


I've had a lot of shuffling with all the injuries but my best scorers are/were Allen Robinson, Davante Adams, Antonio Gibson, Adam Thielen, Joe Mixon, Dak Prescott. Even my defense (washington) has had some really good weeks


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

sarah21212 said:


> I just hope it's tomorrow and not any later. With the snow storm coming on Wednesday (Connecticut) it'd be my luck that that the results will come out in the middle of the storm when I can't get internet connection


good time to switch from evilsource 



CMM056 said:


> I've probably missed this question already, but to anyone who's previously received a pass/fail notification via a NCEES email... What was the time of the email?
> 
> Mine from 2 years ago was exactly 1:00 PM CST.


varies. ive gotten one at 9:57am, 12:15p, 1:33p EST.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Remember, results come from NCEES, but it the release varies by state.


----------



## 5 to 9

NCEES just turned off the chat option on the website 
 

I imagine they were getting bombarded by countless curious test takers


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

5 to 9 said:


> NCEES just turned off the chat option on the website


Lol, I noticed it too, they closed it 45 mins early. I was gonna send them another message from Jon Snow asking about the results..


----------



## OBGator

Chat is still up for me. They're not very helpful tho lol


----------



## SoVA Eng

I think Dallas is getting tired of replying.


----------



## CUniverse

OrlandoMFer said:


> Chat is still up for me. They're not very helpful tho lolView attachment 19975


Yeah for me he said “8 to 10 weeks that’s all we know”


----------



## York

CUniverse said:


> Yeah for me he said “8 to 10 weeks that’s all we know”


Press harder


----------



## skg723

I'm starting a new religion -- Church of NCEES.  This week's reading comes from the chapter of Pencil and Paper:

But concerning that day and hour no one knows, not even the angels of heaven, nor Dallas, but the technocrats only.  For as in those days before the FE they were eating and drinking, and having great college parties.   Then two interns will be at their desk; one will pass and one will fail.   Therefore, stay awake, for you do not know on what day your Results are coming. But know this, that if the master of the house had known in what part of the night the thief was coming, he would have stayed awake and would not have let his house be broken into. Therefore you also must be ready, for the Results are coming at an hour you do not expect.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Anyone harassed the NCEES chat reps today to see if results will be released?


Please don't do this.



A V said:


> TheLoneStarEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone harassed the NCEES chat reps today to see if results will be released?
> 
> 
> 
> I did; the answer was "8 to 10 weeks" Lol
Click to expand...

The NCEES chat folks are literally THE LAST PEOPLE at NCEES to know when the results go out. They'll keep saying 8 to 10 weeks until told to say something different - and that happens AFTER the results went out



chamataka said:


> Are we seriously expecting any states to release results today?


LOL, no!



chamataka said:


> Has there been any historical records of states releasing immediately after the results are first officially allowed to be released?


Yes! It's basically been that way since Apr 2014. Here's how it works:


NCEES emails the State board alerting them that the results are ready.

NCEES asks the board for authorization to release the results directly to the examinees.

State board (usually the lone civil servant for the board) replies "yes" to the email, whenever that State is ready to do so

NCEES "presses the button" releasing the results to that State's examinees.

Most States authorize immediately. It's essentially how fast it takes the staff person to check and respond to the email. Other States have to get approval from higher ups, like the board chair, or they have internal stuff they need to do before they authorize it. Remember that some states are on the West coast and their business hours are delayed compared to the East coast.* I figure about ~20 States authorize immediately. Another ~20 authorize within a few hours. The last ~15 wait a day or longer.**

*It should be obvious, but I've been doing this long enough to know that people tend to forget this.

**Yes, there are 55 "States" as far as the PE exam are concerned. In actuality there are 46 States, 4 Commonwealths, 2 insular commonwealths, 1 Federal district, and 3 territories.



TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> By this time, all results must have already been coded into the NCEES site and I hope it's just a matter of flipping the switch from "Exam registration Open" to "Exam registration closed" and sending the results to the board.......Unless NCEES likes to see some drama and is actually having fun reading through all of our comments on here with some popcorn in their conference room...  :angry:    :redface:


ehh, maybe. But it's more complicated that that. I suspect they have limited staff, especially IT staff and want to have all of their stuff in order before/after/during major milestones/deliveries. And even if it was really that easy, as mentioned above, it relies on the Board staffs being available this late in the day and willing to deal with the avalanche of phone calls that will ensue. I strongly suspect most would want to handle it more efficiently the next morning.



TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Unless NCEES likes to see some drama and is actually having fun reading through all of our comments on here with some popcorn in their conference room...  :angry:    :redface:


They really don't.



NJHHEngineer said:


> CUniverse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who else checked?
> 
> 
> 
> I did...4 times.
Click to expand...

Only four times?









KP_ said:


> Can someone check if they can register for the January exam?  Mine used to say "Exam already taken," now it says "Registration is currently closed."  I wonder if that means I failed?


No. FFS sake let this BS die.



ENGR Zaloo said:


>


I regret that I can only "rec" this post once.



5 to 9 said:


> View attachment 19970


ditto



5 to 9 said:


> NCEES just turned off the chat option on the website
> 
> 
> I imagine they were getting bombarded by countless curious test takers


View attachment 12237


----------



## marya

On Thursday, it will be 8 weeks since the exam. I am not expecting the results any sooner than that.


----------



## Engineerbabu

Chat box is back.. I am going to ask one more time LOL


----------



## Engineerbabu

I rather decided to ask indirectly about the results. Registration for April 2021 exam opens only on January 27th, what does that mean for results of October 2020? 


 



Engineerbabu said:


> Chat box is back.. I am going to ask one more time LOL


----------



## jted22

For those in Texas - looks like the site updated

https://pels.texas.gov/exam_check_grades.php


----------



## 5 to 9

POV:

Justin Stine seeing a constant influx of surprised engineers refreshing the MyNCEES website


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

jted22 said:


> For those in Texas - looks like the site updated
> 
> https://pels.texas.gov/exam_check_grades.php


----------



## chamataka

Engineerbabu said:


> I rather decided to ask indirectly about the results. Registration for April 2021 exam opens only on January 27th, what does that mean for results of October 2020?
> View attachment 19977


This means nothing for the results of October 2020


----------



## auce

Well, it's letting me register for other disciplines such as environmental or electrical. So that's probably a bad sign.


----------



## Engineerbabu

Not necessarily, I have passed PE Civil Structural last year and I can still register Environmental or Electrical. 






auce said:


> Well, it's letting me register for other disciplines such as environmental or electrical. So that's probably a bad sign.


----------



## York

Good rally everyone.  Same time tomorrow?


----------



## Cerch2015

York said:


> Good rally everyone.  Same time tomorrow?


Start at 8am ON THE DOT


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

auce said:


> Well, it's letting me register for other disciplines such as environmental or electrical. So that's probably a bad sign.


this shit is false. its be disproven and discussed already. 



Engineerbabu said:


> Chat box is back.. I am going to ask one more time LOL


STOP.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DrRich said:


> 4 hours 37 min...


I'm applying lipstick and updating my PEOPLE TO KILL list. Anything from this point on is on NCEES.

(the above comment is in reference to Steve Buschemi in Billy Madison, is not intended to be taken seriously, I am not applying make-up)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> **Yes, there are 55 "States" as far as the PE exam are concerned. In actuality there are 46 States, 4 Commonwealths, 2 insular commonwealths, 1 Federal district, and 3 territories.


And a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## leggo PE

Before results come out, I just want to remind everyone that the P.E. Exam does NOT define who you are as an engineer.

If you don't pass, you are effectively no better NOR no worse than the engineer you were yesterday, the day before you got your unfortunate results. Take a break for the holidays, and then plan out your plan of attack to kill the heck out of this exam and hit it hard in the new year. It's not easy, and it's not meant to be easy. But it's not impossible! Even if you're a multi-time taker (trust me, more people around here are multi-time P.E. exam takers than you might think), never say never. If you want advice, EB is a great resource!

If you passed, congrats for never having to deal with this beast of an exam again (unless you're crazy like @squaretaper LIT AF PE is and are focused on getting licensed in more than one discipline). A reminder for you, too: you're not necessarily a better engineer on the day you passed than you were the day before, either. You will get the benefits of being a licensed P.E., and they are well deserved! Don't forget EB! We're fun to hang around outside of exam wait periods too!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> (the above comment is in reference to Steve Buschemi in Billy Madison, is not intended to be taken seriously, I am not applying make-up)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

This is the hardest time, folks. Please don't harass the NCEES folks, they don't have any answers.

Take a deep breath. Go for a run. Take a bubble bath. Play some Animal Crossing. Knit some socks. Find yourself an activity that relaxes you and takes your mind off the impending results. Trust me, stressing about it only makes it worse.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Don't forget EB! We're fun to hang around outside of exam wait periods too!


I came for the results, but I stayed for the SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Engineerbabu said:


> Chat box is back.. I am going to ask one more time LOL


Seriously, please don't do this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

5 to 9 said:


> POV:
> 
> Justin Stine seeing a constant influx of surprised engineers refreshing the MyNCEES website
> 
> View attachment 19978


You win EB today.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I came for the results, but I stayed for the SPAM!


Did someone say SPAM?!?!



As always, it's the best way to blow off P.E. exam stress!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> 3pm eastern is when registration closed for the January test. NCEES said they would not release until after January registration closed.


Oooooh. Makes sense.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

6:45am on Day 1 (or is it), will there be results today? Nooboooodddy knoooows...


----------



## martinv

NJHHEngineer said:


> 6:45am on Day 1 (or is it), will there be results today? Nooboooodddy knoooows...


1.25 PM for those of us living overseas... already some hours of suffering


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Gooooooood Moooooorning Camp Ockanickon!

How are we all doing this bright and sun shiny day?!


----------



## A V

RBHeadge PE said:


> Gooooooood Moooooorning Camp Ockanickon!
> 
> How are we all doing this bright and sun shiny day?!


Good morning, let's see how things go today. if it will stay sunny with a happy ending or all of the sudden, rain starts pouring with some cloud and very sad ending.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

A V said:


> Good morning, let's see how things go today. if it will stay sunny with a happy ending or all of the sudden, rain starts pouring with some cloud and very sad ending.


Isn't it always sunny down there in Florida?  Or is that only Philadelphia?


----------



## A V

NJHHEngineer said:


> Isn't it always sunny down there in Florida?  Or is that only Philadelphia?


actually, it is but it can change so quick like crazy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> A V said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, let's see how things go today. if it will stay sunny with a happy ending or all of the sudden, rain starts pouring with some cloud and very sad ending.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it always sunny down there in Florida?  Or is that only Philadelphia?
Click to expand...

both


----------



## SoVA Eng

This page is a lot more quiet than I expected this morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Give it about 45 minutes


----------



## DrRich PE

This is strange, I think my dashboard just updated.  Under "Date Taken" I think it changed from October 2020 to October 22, 2020.  I saw something looked different but as many times as I've looked at the dashboard, cant remember if it said October 2020 or October 22, 2020 previously.


----------



## DrRich PE

Probably just seeing things.


----------



## Rburd PE

DrRich said:


> Probably just seeing things.


If you are, I too am seeing things ..... what does it all mean?!?!?


----------



## CUniverse

DrRich said:


> This is strange, I think my dashboard just updated.  Under "Date Taken" I think it changed from October 2020 to October 22, 2020.  I saw something looked different but as many times as I've looked at the dashboard, cant remember if it said October 2020 or October 22, 2020 previously.


No that’s definitely new lol, I had to check also


----------



## sarah21212

DrRich said:


> This is strange, I think my dashboard just updated.  Under "Date Taken" I think it changed from October 2020 to October 22, 2020.  I saw something looked different but as many times as I've looked at the dashboard, cant remember if it said October 2020 or October 22, 2020 previously.


No you're right, I just refreshed and mine did the same thing! It used to just say October, 2020


----------



## dsp002

DrRich said:


> This is strange, I think my dashboard just updated.  Under "Date Taken" I think it changed from October 2020 to October 22, 2020.  I saw something looked different but as many times as I've looked at the dashboard, cant remember if it said October 2020 or October 22, 2020 previously.


Me too!!! So scared rn


----------



## CUniverse

Good luck everyone hopefully we all receive some great news today


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DrRich said:


> Probably just seeing things.


You're not.



Rburd said:


> If you are, I too am seeing things ..... what does it all mean?!?!?


----------



## A V

DrRich said:


> This is strange, I think my dashboard just updated.  Under "Date Taken" I think it changed from October 2020 to October 22, 2020.  I saw something looked different but as many times as I've looked at the dashboard, cant remember if it said October 2020 or October 22, 2020 previously.


Actually, mine did too. it was just October 2020 but after i refreshed my page, it became October 23, 2020


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Okay, it's time for me to prewrite some threads.


----------



## SoVA Eng

DrRich said:


> Probably just seeing things.


You're not. Mine updated too.


----------



## CUniverse

RBHeadge PE said:


> Okay, it's time for me to prewrite some threads.


Are you predicting results today?


----------



## DrRich PE

Well, if they're going to update something, I'd prefer them update the "Result" portion.  I already knew the day I took it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CUniverse said:


> Are you predicting results today?


yes


----------



## SoVA Eng

DrRich said:


> Well, if they're going to update something, I'd prefer them update the "Result" portion.  I already knew the day I took it!


I know right?!

**Frantically presses F5**


----------



## civconstr

Why are CBTs so much quicker to release than P/P?

Are the CBT questions analyzed when they are "experimental" questions on previous tests?


----------



## Tuggie

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're not.


Well, now I’m back to obsessively refresh all sites! Keep us posted everyone!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

civconstr said:


> Why are CBTs so much quicker to release than P/P?
> 
> Are the CBT questions analyzed when they are "experimental" questions on previous tests?


My guess is since the exam is Computer Based, it already has the answers preprogrammed so the computer essentially grades the exam on completion and can generate the statistics instantaneously.  The week-ish wait is just the quick QC check of the questions to make sure it graded correctly.

Versus, the P/P mail out, manual scantron feed, then compiling results and then the QC check.


----------



## sarah21212

civconstr said:


> Why are CBTs so much quicker to release than P/P?
> 
> Are the CBT questions analyzed when they are "experimental" questions on previous tests?


Just my guess but I always assumed it was because of the amount of people taking the exam on a given day. Since they are spread out over the year, there would be less to review at a given time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DrRich said:


> Well, if they're going to update something, I'd prefer them update the "Result" portion.  I already knew the day I took it!


It's sort of what they're doing. That's the easter egg that shows that the results have been loaded into the system. All that remains is the final authorization to be sent to the examinee.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

sarah21212 said:


> Just my guess but I always assumed it was because of the amount of people taking the exam on a given day. Since they are spread out over the year, there would be less to review at a given time.


^^ that too


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's sort of what they're doing. That's the easter egg that shows that the results have been loaded into the system. All that remains is the final authorization to be sent to the examinee.


Quit teasing us and give us what we want!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Feel like I'm in Eurotrip...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Versus, the P/P mail out, manual scantron feed, then compiling results and then the QC check.


And accounting for all of the printed copies of everything sent out, and investigating potential rule violations, looking through all of the confiscated materials...

none of that applies to CBT


----------



## Wilcox88

My date taken shows as October 27, 2020.......assuming just a clerical error but should I bring that to their attention?


----------



## CUniverse

Ncees website:


----------



## goragora0202

My "Date Taken" updated to October 27, 2020 which is off by 5 days from when I actually took it. Any idea why?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Before results come out, I just want to remind everyone that the P.E. Exam does NOT define who you are as an engineer.
> 
> If you don't pass, you are effectively no better NOR no worse than the engineer you were yesterday, the day before you got your unfortunate results. Take a break for the holidays, and then plan out your plan of attack to kill the heck out of this exam and hit it hard in the new year. It's not easy, and it's not meant to be easy. But it's not impossible! Even if you're a multi-time taker (trust me, more people around here are multi-time P.E. exam takers than you might think), never say never. If you want advice, EB is a great resource!
> 
> If you passed, congrats for never having to deal with this beast of an exam again (unless you're crazy like @squaretaper LIT AF PE is and are focused on getting licensed in more than one discipline). A reminder for you, too: you're not necessarily a better engineer on the day you passed than you were the day before, either. You will get the benefits of being a licensed P.E., and they are well deserved! Don't forget EB! We're fun to hang around outside of exam wait periods too!


We can't all be crazy like @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

goragora0202 said:


> My "Date Taken" updated to October 27, 2020 which is off by 5 days from when I actually took it. Any idea why?


Were you P&amp;P or CBT? If the former then it's probably a typo?

I don't think it matters in the scheme of things. Maybe consider dropping NCEES a line about the error in a week. I think they're a bit busy right now.


----------



## goragora0202

RBHeadge PE said:


> Were you P&amp;P or CBT? If the former then it's probably a typo?
> 
> I don't think it matters in the scheme of things. Maybe consider dropping NCEES a line about the error in a week. I think they're a bit busy right now.


P&amp;P - Looks like I wasn't the only one either.

True - not doing anything to distract NCEES workers from posting results


----------



## 5 to 9

Buenos días campers! 
Anyone on the East coast got anything yet?

I feel like 9 AM-ish is when we first start seeing the first state results trickle in. I’m scared haha


----------



## SoVA Eng

5 to 9 said:


> Buenos días campers!
> Anyone on the East coast got anything yet?
> 
> I feel like 9 AM-ish is when we first start seeing the first state results trickle in. I’m scared haha


Nothing for me.


----------



## OBGator

5 to 9 said:


> Buenos días campers!
> Anyone on the East coast got anything yet?
> 
> I feel like 9 AM-ish is when we first start seeing the first state results trickle in. I’m scared haha


Nothing in Florida yet.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

5 to 9 said:


> Buenos días campers!
> Anyone on the East coast got anything yet?
> 
> I feel like 9 AM-ish is when we first start seeing the first state results trickle in. I’m scared haha


Nothing for NJ...not a shocker.  It takes exponentially longer for anything State dependent to get done here...


----------



## Speakerbaks

RBHeadge PE said:


> yes


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

I'm in NY...Nothing here yet...


----------



## matate99

The more I hit refresh, the less anxious I get to hit the refresh button. My anxiety is pretty low at this point.


----------



## Bizrock1

AZ RESULTS ARE IN THIS IS NOT A DRILL


----------



## BD EE

Nothing in SC yet, of course I live one mile from the NCEES headquarters so it's taken everything in my power to not just go over there and ask in person for the results (and yes I know this will be futile, but still oh so tempting)


----------



## Bizrock1

AZ RESULTS ARE IN. NO JOKES. THIS IS NOT A DRILL

I recieved email at 7:12am.


----------



## sarah21212

matate99 said:


> The more I hit refresh, the less anxious I get to hit the refresh button. My anxiety is pretty low at this point.


Same. I think when it finally happens I will be pressing refresh without even thinking about it


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Want even more torture?  Open your NCEES registered email address...every time I see my inbox number increase I've gotta go change my undies...

should have added....only to find it is a spam email...or my wife is shopping on Amazon


----------



## BD EE

Bizrock1 said:


> AZ RESULTS ARE IN. NO JOKES. THIS IS NOT A DRILL
> 
> I recieved email at 7:12am.


Well did you pass?


----------



## 5 to 9

Bizrock1 said:


> AZ RESULTS ARE IN. NO JOKES. THIS IS NOT A DRILL
> 
> I recieved email at 7:12am.


Screenshot or nothing


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Bizrock1 said:


> AZ RESULTS ARE IN. NO JOKES. THIS IS NOT A DRILL
> 
> I recieved email at 7:12am.


Out of tradition I feel obligated to post this gif:







Can you post a screengrab?

Or can anyone else confirm?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Bizrock1 said:


> AZ RESULTS ARE IN. NO JOKES. THIS IS NOT A DRILL
> 
> I recieved email at 7:12am.


Dang it @RBHeadge PE, beat me by 10000th of a milisecond with that gif.....


----------



## Rburd PE

Bizrock1 said:


> AZ RESULTS ARE IN THIS IS NOT A DRILL


Isn't is only 5:30 am in AZ right now?


----------



## civconstr

its 7:30 in Az


----------



## SoVA Eng

Rburd said:


> Isn't is only 5:30 am in AZ right now?


No, it's 7:30


----------



## CMM056

I have literally been fine for weeks... then I changed my notification settings to receive an email alert for every post.

I can't get any work done, and I'm old... my heart can't take this!


----------



## Bizrock1




----------



## 5 to 9

Rburd said:


> Isn't is only 5:30 am in AZ right now?


Nah, it’s 7:30 AM over there right now. The PE Board office there doesn’t open until 8 AM.


----------



## OBGator

Rburd said:


> Isn't is only 5:30 am in AZ right now?


7:30am in most of the state.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Bizrock1 said:


> View attachment 19991
> 
> 
> View attachment 19991


I STILL don't believe you....


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Bizrock1 said:


> View attachment 19991
> 
> 
> View attachment 19991




I'm calling BS?...they didn't update your exam date?


----------



## civconstr

"pass" vs "passed"?

is this typical?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I didn't even take the exam this season and I'm nervous. lol


----------



## 5 to 9

Bizrock1 said:


> View attachment 19991
> 
> 
> View attachment 19991


Sorry bud, I’m still not convinced. The Date Taken and Location are reversed. Not to mention your Date Taken doesn’t reflect the specific day you took the exam


----------



## Bizrock1




----------



## TwistedLeague

Bizrock1 said:


> View attachment 19994


You wont show the whole email.....


----------



## OBGator

civconstr said:


> "pass" vs "passed"?
> 
> is this typical?


Bingo


----------



## Shneak

Bizrock1 said:


> View attachment 19994


AHHH I CANT TELL IF PEOPLE ARE SCREWING WITH MY MENTAL STATE OF MIND


----------



## chamataka

Shneak said:


> AHHH I CANT TELL IF PEOPLE ARE SCREWING WITH MY MENTAL STATE OF MIND


They are


----------



## Bizrock1




----------



## Bizrock1

I'm really not lying ya'll. I'm not trying to ruin anyone's day. This is good news!


----------



## SoVA Eng

Bizrock1 said:


> View attachment 19995
> View attachment 19995


@RBHeadge PE is this real? Is it happening?


----------



## V_Engineer

Bizrock1 said:


> View attachment 19995
> View attachment 19995


----------



## York

Is there any form of punishment we could exercise for this offense


----------



## enna24nc

Its legit, Reddit is also stating AZ has released. Congrats Bizrock!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So FWIW, I just looked at my notification as its presented in my current NCEES dashboard. It says "pass" and only gives month year.

I also passed six years ago.

I ran the posted image through a photoshop detector and didn't find anything either. I'm premade and loaded the map, but want to get one more undependent confirmation before I post


----------



## Wilcox88

Wilcox88 said:


> My date taken shows as October 27, 2020.......assuming just a clerical error but should I bring that to their attention?


Well they corrected my test date to October 22, 2020 so things are spinning in Ohio


----------



## Shneak

SoVA Eng said:


> @RBHeadge PE is this real? Is it happening?


I'm stating to believe it....


----------



## TwistedLeague

Bizrock1 said:


> View attachment 19995


Psh Its a lie, their headquarters are in Seneca.


----------



## SoVA Eng

Bizrock1 said:


> I'm really not lying ya'll. I'm not trying to ruin anyone's day. This is good news!


Congrats!


----------



## civconstr

Bizrock1 said:


> I'm really not lying ya'll. I'm not trying to ruin anyone's day. This is good news!


congrats


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SoVA Eng said:


> @RBHeadge PE is this real? Is it happening?


It looks legit


----------



## Bizrock1

RBHeadge PE said:


> So FWIW, I just looked at my notification as its presented in my current NCEES dashboard. It says "pass" and only gives month year.
> 
> I also passed six years ago.
> 
> I ran the posted image through a photoshop detector and didn't find anything either. I'm premade and loaded the map, but want to get one more undependent confirmation before I post


I'm new to the form, so I don't know if there is a better way you you to validate me. But it's real!


----------



## 5 to 9

Bizrock1 said:


> I'm really not lying ya'll. I'm not trying to ruin anyone's day. This is good news!


Sorry for not believing you man. We’re just so used to being trolled around here. Congratulations on your pass man!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks legit


opcorn:


----------



## tay95

Bizrock1 said:


> I'm really not lying ya'll. I'm not trying to ruin anyone's day. This is good news!


Congrats! So exciting!


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Bizrock1 said:


> I'm really not lying ya'll. I'm not trying to ruin anyone's day. This is good news!


Congratulations! May we all join you in celebration throughout the day/week!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'll be back to congratulate and console later.


----------



## TwistedLeague




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Rburd said:


> Isn't is only 5:30 am in AZ right now?


I got mine too in AZ... no jokes it is in... got an email. Came here first coz I am terrified.


----------



## Rburd PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I got mine too in AZ... no jokes it is in... got an email. Came here first coz I am terrified.


Best of luck!!! Hope its a pass!


----------



## BD EE

TwistedLeague said:


> Psh Its a lie, their headquarters are in Seneca. View attachment 19996


Headquarters moved to Verdae Blvd in Greenville recently a little over a year ago (I live 1 mile from the new headquarters and 200 Verdae Blvd is correct)


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Bizrock1 said:


> I'm new to the form, so I don't know if there is a better way you you to validate me. But it's real!


Congrats!


----------



## 5 to 9

harshaPEAZ said:


> I got mine too in AZ... no jokes it is in... got an email. Came here first coz I am terrified.


You can do it! We believe in you!


----------



## TwistedLeague

The AZ Engineering Board website is so confusing, I cant even locate where they mention the results releasing....


----------



## CUniverse

OBGator said:


> Bingo


That’s actually how it’s displayed


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TwistedLeague said:


> The AZ Engineering Board website is so confusing, I cant even locate where they mention the results releasing....


Very few states update their websites to reflect that the results have been released.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

5 to 9 said:


> You can do it! We believe in you!


I didn’t pass... I can’t do this again


----------



## KP_




----------



## 5 to 9

Is this the first time that a non-East Coast state was the first to get results? I guess some higher-up in Arizona must have woken up and replied yes to NCEES from their bedside phone


----------



## TwistedLeague

harshaPEAZ said:


> I didn’t pass... I can’t do this again


Sorry to hear that. It happens. I didnt pass on my first time (Not expecting to pass this time either). But now you know the procedure and what to expect. Enjoy the holidays get a fresh mind and kill it the 2nd time!!!!!


----------



## Shneak

harshaPEAZ said:


> I didn’t pass... I can’t do this again


No. You can do it again, and you will. It'll suck no doubt, but you got this. Take some time right now.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

harshaPEAZ said:


> I didn’t pass... I can’t do this again


So sorry to hear this.  But I'm sure you can.  Let the sticker shock wear off and then go back and look at the diagnostic.  Then start the grind! You'll get it!

Easy for me to say as I'm still in limbo...but you got this!


----------



## 5 to 9

harshaPEAZ said:


> I didn’t pass... I can’t do this again


I didn’t pass my first time either man. And I don’t know how I’ll do this time. It’s a sucky feeling, but you’ll make it through. Stay strong! Enjoy the holidays in the mean time and I’m sure you’ll get it the next time!


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

Anything on the east coast yet?  Still nothing in NY


----------



## chamataka

Pretty sure Iowa results are out @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> Is this the first time that a non-East Coast state was the first to get results? I guess some higher-up in Arizona must have woken up and replied yes to NCEES from their bedside phone


Possibly or at least the first since before 2013. The first has been east of the Mississippi for quite a while.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> Anything on the east coast yet?  Still nothing in NY


Ask Cuomo what the hold up is!

And have him phone his buddy Murphy down here in the armpit..


----------



## TwistedLeague

chamataka said:


> Pretty sure Iowa results are out @RBHeadge PE


Speaking of which. @RBHeadge PE do we have the link to the results map Ya'll create? Apologize if i missed it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

KP_ said:


> View attachment 19998


That should dispel any doubt. No need to contact the livechat people anymore.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Speaking of which. @RBHeadge PE do we have the link to the results map Ya'll create? Apologize if i missed it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> Anything on the east coast yet?  Still nothing in NY


New York tends to release on the first day. I've never seen them in the first wave. Give it a few hours


----------



## 5 to 9

It’s beautiful! This chaos and stress with states reporting in feels like election night all over again


----------



## SoVA Eng

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> Anything on the east coast yet?  Still nothing in NY


still nothing here in VA


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chamataka said:


> Pretty sure Iowa results are out @RBHeadge PE


source?


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

Part of me wants them to release, but part of me doesn't....Ignorance is bliss in a way...


----------



## tay95

SoVA Eng said:


> still nothing here in VA


Fingers and toes crossed that Texas comes in soon too.


----------



## Wilcox88

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> Anything on the east coast yet?  Still nothing in NY


Nothing in Ohio


----------



## MadamPirate PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I didn’t pass... I can’t do this again


It's okay, there's so many people here who didn't pass the first time. You're in good company.

Now you know what to expect, and you're going to kill it.


----------



## 5 to 9

tay95 said:


> Fingers and toes crossed that Texas comes in soon too.


When I took it the first time and received my fail notice () results were released in the TX area at 9:05 AM CST. It’s possible we’ll get our results in the morning soon!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

NJHHEngineer said:


> So sorry to hear this.  But I'm sure you can.  Let the sticker shock wear off and then go back and look at the diagnostic.  Then start the grind! You'll get it!
> 
> Easy for me to say as I'm still in limbo...but you got this!


I feel I put my life on hold for this one shot... its so hard to do with family n all... I stayed at work till 9-10pm etc and now can’t think of myself doing it all again... I thought I was giving my best but I guess it wasn’t enough... I needed this for career and life so badly I am already 2 years late taking it ... will complete 6yrs at work this coming march...


----------



## tay95

5 to 9 said:


> When I took it the first time and received my fail notice () results were released in the TX area at 9:05 AM CST. It’s possible we’ll get our results in the morning soon!


*Sets three minute timer in case*


----------



## DataPM

harshaPEAZ said:


> I didn’t pass... I can’t do this again


Yes you can, it took me *three* times, but finally got it. Work hard and don't give up, you will succeed!


----------



## matate99

RBHeadge PE said:


> Possibly or at least the first since before 2013. The first has been east of the Mississippi for quite a while.


Would you consider Minnesota or Louisiana East or West of the Mississippi


----------



## 5 to 9

Hour 2 complete.

As of now, according to both Reddit and EB, only 1 state has reported in.

Let’s see who the next state will be!


----------



## civconstr

TX came in around noon central per the Oct 2019 thread.


----------



## TooStressedForAFunnyName

RBHeadge PE said:


> Possibly or at least the first since before 2013. The first has been east of the Mississippi for quite a while.


Crap now part of me is like.  “FORGET WHAT THEY SAID ABOUT TEXAA BEING LATE IN THE DAY!!!  IT COULD BE ANY TINE NOW!!!”


----------



## TwistedLeague

5 to 9 said:


> Hour 2 complete.
> 
> As of now, according to both Reddit and EB, only 1 state has reported in.
> 
> Let’s see who the next state will be!


Hour 2? I've been here for the past 48 hours....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TooStressedForAFunnyName said:


> Crap now part of me is like.  “FORGET WHAT THEY SAID ABOUT TEXAA BEING LATE IN THE DAY!!!  IT COULD BE ANY TINE NOW!!!”


I doubt it. Texas is typically either late in the first day or early in the second. They have internal stuff they need to do before they release to the examinees.


----------



## Rburd PE

Anyone have any historical data on WV? When do they typically release compared to other states?


----------



## 5 to 9

According to Reddit, Idaho is in. Can anyone confirm? 
Post was made at 10:01 AM EST


----------



## KP_

Rburd said:


> Anyone have any historical data on WV? When do they typically release compared to other states?


I am in the same boat..waiting for WV


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

AZ. FAILED. GOT 49 correct.


----------



## SoVA Eng

5 to 9 said:


> According to Reddit, Idaho is in. Can anyone confirm?
> Post was made at 10:02 AM EST


where is the reddit post? I couldn't find any recent conversations


----------



## CMM056

I'm glad that a site grading plan is not anything life threatening... I'm sure to make a mistake today!


----------



## V_Engineer

Michigan is in JUST NOW.


----------



## Tuggie

harshaPEAZ said:


> I feel I put my life on hold for this one shot... its so hard to do with family n all... I stayed at work till 9-10pm etc and now can’t think of myself doing it all again... I thought I was giving my best but I guess it wasn’t enough... I needed this for career and life so badly I am already 2 years late taking it ... will complete 6yrs at work this coming march...


I understand your despondency at this moment, but don’t let it deter from future attempts. I did not pass the first time and I took a 10 year work sabbatical before this latest attempt. 
 

You can do this, give yourself time to grieve, don’t think about the retake right this moment.


----------



## KP_

HeidiofAZ said:


> AZ. FAILED. GOT 49 correct.


You got this in April!!


----------



## civconstr

HeidiofAZ said:


> AZ. FAILED. GOT 49 correct.


which test?


----------



## chamataka

SoVA Eng said:


> where is the reddit post? I couldn't find any recent conversations


http://www.reddit.com/r/pe_exam


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civconstr said:


> which test?


Civil Structural


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Rburd said:


> Anyone have any historical data on WV? When do they typically release compared to other states?


We don't have much data from WV. Not a lot of representation from there so not much stands on in my memory. 



5 to 9 said:


> According to Reddit, Idaho is in. Can anyone confirm?
> Post was made at 10:02 AM EST


I'll take reports from reddit.  They're linking back to my map anyway. Besides, reports may be sparse this cycle and beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I feel I put my life on hold for this one shot... its so hard to do with family n all... I stayed at work till 9-10pm etc and now can’t think of myself doing it all again... I thought I was giving my best but I guess it wasn’t enough... I needed this for career and life so badly I am already 2 years late taking it ... will complete 6yrs at work this coming march...


No such thing as late. You do the exam on your own timetable, not anyone else's.

Take some deep breaths and try to decompress before thinking about another attempt, okay?


----------



## civconstr

HeidiofAZ said:


> Civil Structural


i had read that it was brutal this go 'round.


----------



## tunnelguy

Any word on CO yet?


----------



## NCAirman88

Does anyone have any historical perspective on how long it takes NC to release results?


----------



## SoVA Eng

civconstr said:


> i had read that it was brutal this go 'round.


it was


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tunnelguy said:


> Any word on CO yet?


You'll be lucky to get results today.


----------



## sarah21212

While we anxiously await. Who else took transportation here?


----------



## 5 to 9

SoVA Eng said:


> it was


Can confirm. The afternoon portion was death.


----------



## York

sarah21212 said:


> While we anxiously await. Who else took transportation here?


----------



## tay95

sarah21212 said:


> While we anxiously await. Who else took transportation here?


----------



## CivilPE4ME

harshaPEAZ said:


> I feel I put my life on hold for this one shot... its so hard to do with family n all... I stayed at work till 9-10pm etc and now can’t think of myself doing it all again... I thought I was giving my best but I guess it wasn’t enough... I needed this for career and life so badly I am already 2 years late taking it ... will complete 6yrs at work this coming march...


Female here. Mommy. 3rd time test taker. Waaaay late to the party... I took the scenic route to this degree and test.  Last time I said, I'm done taking it, but I waited awhile and did it again. Its tough with a family. But you are not only doing this for you, you are doing this for them too.  Take awhile to be upset. Enjoy the Holidays, then try again.


----------



## TwistedLeague

sarah21212 said:


> While we anxiously await. Who else took transportation here?


Transportation Depth section KILLED me this time around.


----------



## KP_

tay95 said:


>


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> tunnelguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on CO yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be lucky to get results today this week.
Click to expand...

fify


----------



## Schloobs

TwistedLeague said:


> Transportation Depth section KILLED me this time around.


honestly, it wasn't anything like the material I studied. It was so infuriating.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

civconstr said:


> i had read that it was brutal this go 'round.


For sure. I should have probably spent more time in the AM session. I had an hour and half left when I was done with it and thought I had it in the bag. If I had just gotten at least one more of those questions right, I would probably have passed. The PM section had a ridiculous question? wtf..... now I know.


----------



## tunnelguy

Great... CO sucks. Who took the geotech depth?


----------



## KP_

Schloobs said:


> honestly, it wasn't anything like the material I studied. It was so infuriating.


It was a switch bait..the practice exams seemed soooo easy


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> MadamPirate PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tunnelguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on CO yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be lucky to get results today this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fify
Click to expand...

Trufax.

So glad I don't have that wait this year.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> For sure. I should have probably spent more time in the AM session. I had an hour and half left when I was done with it and thought I had it in the bag. If I had just gotten at least one more of those questions right, I would probably have passed. The PM section had a ridiculous question  wtf..... now I know.


You need to remove those details about the exam question, please.

If you can't edit, @leggo PE can.


----------



## Road Doctor

KP_ said:


> It was a switch bait..the practice exams seemed soooo easy


The NCEES practice exams are known for being much easier than the actual test.


----------



## DrRich PE

tunnelguy said:


> Great... CO sucks. Who took the geotech depth?


I did, thoughts?


----------



## Wilcox88

tunnelguy said:


> Great... CO sucks. Who took the geotech depth?


️


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

Civil-Construction test I thought was fairly straightforward, but that's probably just because I was tricked and fell for it every time


----------



## NCAirman88

sarah21212 said:


> While we anxiously await. Who else took transportation here?


----------



## Schloobs

York said:


> Yeah they really did a 180 this time.


I was told the exact same thing. like 2020 wasn't bad enough, they just had to make this exam a curveball.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

please don't use this thread to discuss exam problems.


----------



## tay95

York said:


> Yeah they really did a 180 this time.


Yep.


----------



## Drakmarl

Throw Nebraska on that map, got my email at 9:12am central time


----------



## tunnelguy

DrRich said:


> I did, thoughts?


I didn't think it was like the practice exams at all. If I am remembering correctly I don't think I calc'd out a single LEP. Very conceptual. We will see how things shake out.


----------



## sarah21212

TwistedLeague said:


> Transportation Depth section KILLED me this time around.


Agreed, I was feeling confident after the morning but the afternoon is why I am so worried. I work in land development so some stuff was already new to me. I would've taken water resources if environmental wasn't a part of it.


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

My stomach is doing flips I'm so anxious....Bojangles Cajun Fillet Biscuit was not the right move this morning...


----------



## York

RBHeadge PE said:


> please don't use this thread to discuss exam problems.


I revised my comment.  I wasn't sure if that was in violation or not, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MadamPirate PE said:


> You need to remove those details about the exam question, please.
> 
> If you can't edit, @leggo PE can.


Sorry. Didn't know that was a rule. I cannot edit but I will try to delete?


----------



## Wilcox88

tunnelguy said:


> I didn't think it was like the practice exams at all. If I am remembering correctly I don't think I calc'd out a single LEP. Very conceptual. We will see how things shake out.


I agree, many more conceptual problems than last years test


----------



## TwistedLeague

sarah21212 said:


> Agreed, I was feeling confident after the morning but the afternoon is why I am so worried. it.


Exactly how I felt. I was a complete 180 from the time I took it in 2019.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> Sorry. Didn't know that was a rule. I cannot edit but I will try to delete?


It's part of the agreement you sign when you sign up for the exam. I've tagged one of the mods, lemme try another @Road Guy


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

York said:


> I revised my comment.  I wasn't sure if that was in violation or not, but better safe than sorry.


how do you revise? It wont let me revise mine.


----------



## CUniverse

Schloobs said:


> honestly, it wasn't anything like the material I studied. It was so


----------



## TLong

@RBHeadge PE - FYI NH results are out for your Map.


----------



## CUniverse

> 18 minutes ago, CUniverse said:


Is saying stuff like this allowed for discussion? Just want to make sure I’m safe


----------



## Hamzeh Nakhleh

MD still pending ... No results yet


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

HeidiofAZ said:


> how do you revise? It wont let me revise mine.


New users are prevented from editing their posts. We often get spammers who will create an innocent post and go back and edit it to turn in into spam and get passed the filters.

I think after you make a certain number of posts... or maybe get a certain number of reactions... you get the ability to edit. 

So right now a mod will have to do it.


----------



## York

HeidiofAZ said:


> how do you revise? It wont let me revise mine.


You should be able to click the ellipses in the top right hand corner of your comments to edit.


----------



## EngPE27

Can anyone confirm in the states that the PE results were released if the SE were release as well?


----------



## 5 to 9

CUniverse said:


> Is saying stuff like this allowed for discussion? Just want to make sure I’m safe


NCEES personnel periodically monitor these boards and people have gotten in serious trouble in the past for posting questions on here. I think you're okay, but I wouldn't post anything more than this for future reference.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CUniverse said:


> The conceptual questions were brutal






CUniverse said:


> Is saying stuff like this allowed for discussion? Just want to make sure I’m safe


That should be fine.

You agree not to reveal the exam or any question in part or in whole. So there's some grey area. But NCEES doesn't want questions to get out, so I'd say NEVER talk about specific questions. NCEES does monitor these boards and at least once invalidated someone's exam for something they said here.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

EngPE27 said:


> Can anyone confirm in the states that the PE results were released if the SE were release as well?


I know Iowa SE has not released.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PE and SE releases are exclusive of each other. I'm not aware of the SE being released yet.


----------



## matate99

On the Electrical Electronics, Controls, and Comms. test there was a problem that required a very obscure table that I've never seen in a textbook and wasn't in the Camera manual either. I can't see anybody getting that one right without getting lucky on a guess. So yeah there are some oddballs out there for questions. We can only study what we've seen in the past.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

MadamPirate PE said:


> No such thing as late. You do the exam on your own timetable, not anyone else's.
> 
> Take some deep breaths and try to decompress before thinking about another attempt, okay?


Yes I will try again... thanks everyone for kind words but it just sucksss so bad right now I want scream and beat someone up....I guess I have moved to anger now from sad/upset mode.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*Just a reminder folks, you signed a piece of paper saying you wouldn't discuss the exam problems. NCEES is online right now, and does watch these threads. *

*Please don't use this thread to talk about exam questions, we don't want you to get fined or not be able to take an exam in the future. *


----------



## NCAirman88

NC results are in.  Passed.  I knew it would be close.  It could have been by one point.  I'll never know.  Never again will I have to put my duties as spouse, father, and employee on the back-burner to get ready for this insane 8-hour exam.  Hallelujah!  Where's the Tylenol!?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Perhaps I need to be blunt. 

Do NOT discuss exam problems here, or anything that even remotely looks like an exam problem. There is an NCEES employee who is monitoring this thread in real time. I assume none of you want to have your exam results voided for violating the candidate agreement?


----------



## Shneak

harshaPEAZ said:


> Yes I will try again... thanks everyone for kind words but it just sucksss so bad right now I want scream and beat someone up....I guess I have moved to anger now from sad/upset mode.


Do you mind me asking what discipline you took and score you received?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Yes I will try again... thanks everyone for kind words but it just sucksss so bad right now I want scream and beat someone up....I guess I have moved to anger now from sad/upset mode.


I totally get it. Go for a run, maybe kickboxing, or shoot some things in a video game. Try to get that frustration out in a positive way.


----------



## TwistedLeague

NCAirman88 said:


> NC results are in.  Passed.  I knew it would be close.  It could have been by one point.  I'll never know.  Never again will I have to put my duties as spouse, father, and employee on the back-burner to get ready for this insane 8-hour exam.  Hallelujah!  Where's the Tylenol!?!?


Shhhhhiiiiiiiiii, its time to break out the Tequila!! Congrats!


----------



## 5 to 9

Not sure if this has been reported, but New Hampshire is in according to Reddit. Post was made @ 10:31 AM EST


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Shneak said:


> Do you mind me asking what discipline you took and score you received?


Civil Water Resources.


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

Sorry if this has already been said by NC is out. I took a lap around my office with tears of joy


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

Still nothing in NY...


----------



## 5 to 9

ChexLeMeneux said:


> Sorry if this has already been said by NC is out. I took a lap around my office with tears of joy


Congratulations! Hope it's not too cold in NC right now. A WELL DESERVED victory lap!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EngPE27 said:


> Can anyone confirm in the states that the PE results were released if the SE were release as well?


THey were not.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

harshaPEAZ said:


> Civil Water Resources.






Shneak said:


> Do you mind me asking what discipline you took and score you received?


Also I just got 47 correct which means I sucked I guess. So I was just feeling it went well because I got tricked like anything   N here I was thinking the exam felt easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Civeng15

Now heading to the SE exam


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

ChexLeMeneux said:


> Civil-Construction test I thought was fairly straightforward, but that's probably just because I was tricked and fell for it every time


This.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Civeng15 said:


> View attachment 20011
> 
> 
> Now heading to the SE exam


Michigan Right?


----------



## matate99

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also I just got 47 correct which means I sucked I guess. So I was just feeling it went well because I got tricked like anything   N here I was thinking the exam felt easier than I thought it would be.


That's my fear. For the ones that I thought I understood, I made dumb mistakes and then...sad.


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

5 to 9 said:


> Congratulations! Hope it's not too cold in NC right now. A WELL DESERVED victory lap!


Thank you!! I feel like invincible right now. This is the part in movies when something terrible happens, so I'm going to keep a look out for falling pianos


----------



## Civeng15

TwistedLeague said:


> Michigan Right?


Correct


----------



## 5 to 9

Civeng15 said:


> View attachment 20011
> 
> 
> Now heading to the SE exam


Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## Odinious

TwistedLeague said:


> Michigan Right?


It's called a Michigan Left.


----------



## Shneak

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also I just got 47 correct which means I sucked I guess. So I was just feeling it went well because I got tricked like anything   N here I was thinking the exam felt easier than I thought it would be.


I took WRE as well. Don't have my results yet but I could be sitting right there with ya. I walked out of that thing with zero confidence in passing or failing. I literally had no idea. You'll get there though. It definitely was not an east test in my opinion. Way harder and much different than anything I prepared for.


----------



## SoVA Eng

va out


----------



## CUniverse

Dude I’m freaking out


----------



## 5 to 9

Oregon is in

Reddit post @ 10:51 EST


----------



## CUniverse

I’m happy for everyone, congratulations to all who passed and even to those who didn’t this time around, you did it you took the exam and made it through the wait period, that in itself is an accomplishment not many people can say they have done.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

CUniverse said:


> Dude I’m freaking out


Just breathe, buddy.

What state are you waiting for?


----------



## athlete-student-engineer

CUniverse said:


> Dude I’m freaking out


same


----------



## tay95

From Texas Board: "We've received grades from the October 2020 PE exam and are in the process of importing them into our system. We will post updates here when ready. Thanks for your patience."

Posted around 10 AM CST


----------



## chamataka

I'm so upset that Florida traditionally comes out on Day 2. I need my results now!!


----------



## civconstr

tay95 said:


> From Texas Board: "We've received grades from the October 2020 PE exam and are in the process of importing them into our system. We will post updates here when ready. Thanks for your patience."
> 
> Posted around 10 AM CST


link to where this is posted?


----------



## tay95

civconstr said:


> link to where this is posted?


https://pels.texas.gov/


----------



## TwistedLeague

civconstr said:


> link to where this is posted?


https://pels.texas.gov/


----------



## civconstr

tay95 said:


> https://pels.texas.gov/


don't see this on the main page?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

ChexLeMeneux said:


> Sorry if this has already been said by NC is out. I took a lap around my office with tears of joy


Now I'm freaking out.  Or at least have some high hopes.  Your thoughts on the exam appear to have mirrored mine... I'm crossing every appendage I can!


----------



## jted22

tay95 said:


> From Texas Board: "We've received grades from the October 2020 PE exam and are in the process of importing them into our system. We will post updates here when ready. Thanks for your patience."
> 
> Posted around 10 AM CST


So wouldn't that mean NCEES Would release them on their site too? Maybe before?


----------



## CUniverse

MadamPirate PE said:


> Just breathe, buddy.
> 
> What state are you waiting for?


Illinois unfortunately


----------



## Shwa

chamataka said:


> I'm so upset that Florida traditionally comes out on Day 2. I need my results now!!


Was not aware of this. This is for real?


----------



## tay95

civconstr said:


> don't see this on the main page?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

CUniverse said:


> Illinois unfortunately


Oof, big mood.


----------



## TwistedLeague

civconstr said:


> don't see this on the main page?


I had to refresh the page a couple times for it to show.


----------



## civconstr

tay95 said:


> View attachment 20018


thanks, i was only seeing the surveyor renewals until i refreshed.

i had the grades check page open and was refreshing that all morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jted22 said:


> So wouldn't that mean NCEES Would release them on their site too? Maybe before?


NCEES won't release until Texas says to release it. 

Texas is the only state the reports scores pass or fail, so they have a few other internal steps to complete before they authorize the release.


----------



## rmzmsmith




----------



## ChexLeMeneux

How the heck are we supposed to go back to work now? I can't stop staring at the results notification


----------



## WVStructuralEng

Civil Structural in WV awaiting results here. Getting super nervous HA!


----------



## SoVA Eng

ChexLeMeneux said:


> How the heck are we supposed to go back to work now? I can't stop staring at the results notification


I failed and I want to go home.


----------



## TwistedLeague

SoVA Eng said:


> I failed and I want to go home.


Thank god my company sent us back home last month.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChexLeMeneux said:


> How the heck are we supposed to go back to work now? I can't stop staring at the results notification


Yep. This moment right here. The time when the results are out and your state hasn't released yet. This is the worst part of this whole process. 

_This post wasn't directed to anyone in particular._


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

SoVA Eng said:


> I failed and I want to go home.


Few other reasons for a mental health day imo. Sorry for your unfavorable result, I heard structural was just killer this year.


----------



## 5 to 9

SoVA Eng said:


> I failed and I want to go home.


I've been there before. When I got my fail notice at 9 AM, I lost motivation to do work the rest of the day. I also had a date that night (which I didn't cancel), but I was in no mood for working or dating or anything. You'll get through this okay. Hang in there! You'll get it next time!


----------



## BurntToastEIT

Literally joined today because following this thread over the last couple weeks has kept me from freaking out too much.

Happy to say that when Nebraska reported their results this morning, I passed!


----------



## BD EE

Eagerly awaiting results here in SC


----------



## beccabun PE

refreshing gmail.... refreshing myncees.... refreshing this feed....


----------



## Rburd PE

WVStructuralEng said:


> Civil Structural in WV awaiting results here. Getting super nervous HA!


SAME HERE!!!!


----------



## rmzmsmith

Structural here...PM was very odd.  I felt like everything I studied was pointless.


----------



## WVStructuralEng

rmzmsmith said:


> Structural here...PM was very odd.  I felt like everything I studied was pointless.


Same here, was nothing like I studied, all these other people saying it was super hard doesn't help either!


----------



## 5 to 9

rmzmsmith said:


> Structural here...PM was very odd.  I felt like everything I studied was pointless.


Completely agree. I've never seen a more left-field exam than the afternoon portion of the  Structural exam!


----------



## rmzmsmith

BD EE said:


> Eagerly awaiting results here in SC


You are not alone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm a bit surprised at how few States have released by now. Based on last year I would have expected another 5-10 states 2.5 hrs into the release.


----------



## dsp002

chamataka said:


> I'm so upset that Florida traditionally comes out on Day 2. I need my results now!!


Me too!! hope this time that changes and we get the results today.


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a bit surprised at how few States have released by now. Based on last year I would have expected another 5-10 states 2.5 hrs into the release.


Covid has definitely affected things by the looks of it


----------



## PerhapsLater

So I didn't pass. This is upsetting. Feel like digging myself a hole and staying there but I'm already working from home so don't have to show myself in the office. So there's that. I have unused PTO so going to take a few days off and attack this again in April.


----------



## TwistedLeague

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a bit surprised at how few States have released by now. Based on last year I would have expected another 5-10 states 2.5 hrs into the release.


I would assume it's probably due to the shear amount of people taking it this time around.


----------



## Tuggie

chamataka said:


> I'm so upset that Florida traditionally comes out on Day 2. I need my results now!!


Maybe they will upend their own status qou this year! It is 2020, anything is possible.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Wisconsin Dropped. One of my former classmates told me she passed @ 10:13am CT


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Just curious...is there a history of temporary (or permanent?) alcoholism in previous exam takers, regardless of results?  I'm not an anxious person and my heart is racing for everybody...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Just curious...is there a history of temporary (or permanent?) alcoholism in previous exam takers, regardless of results?  I'm not an anxious person and my heart is racing for everybody...


The weekend I had to wait for the CO results was a binge drinking weekend. It was BAAAAD.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

harshaPEAZ said:


> I feel I put my life on hold for this one shot... its so hard to do with family n all... I stayed at work till 9-10pm etc and now can’t think of myself doing it all again... I thought I was giving my best but I guess it wasn’t enough... I needed this for career and life so badly I am already 2 years late taking it ... will complete 6yrs at work this coming march...


I totally understand. I graduated college at 32 and I'm 36 taking this exam. I'm already "behind the curve." We can do it though. Now we know what we need to work on and next round we will kill the test!! With the pandemic, there  has been no better time to study.


----------



## NT90

Afternoon of the Structural exam should honestly be embarrassing for the people who constructed it.  Completely random.


----------



## AZ_ladybrain

MadamPirate PE said:


> The weekend I had to wait for the CO results was a binge drinking weekend. It was BAAAAD.


makes me happy to be allergic to alcochol.


----------



## matate99

Awwwww man. I just looked at the old maps and realized I'm not getting closure today. (Minnesota)


----------



## Hamzeh Nakhleh

Bizrock1 said:


> I'm really not lying ya'll. I'm not trying to ruin anyone's day. This is good news!


Congratulations


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

WI is out, I PASSED!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I gotta take the puppy for a walk, I'll be back to do an update around 1145


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TwistedLeague said:


> I would assume it's probably due to the shear amount of people taking it this time around.


Between most exams having already transitioned to CBT and social distancing limiting the number of people who can sit at one time, I'm pretty sure significantly fewer people took the paper exam this time.


----------



## AndieWoooooooo

Are SE exams results always following PE result next day???


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SoVA Eng said:


> I failed and I want to go home.


Me too. I haven't been focusing for days now...


----------



## civconstr

EyehatethePEexam said:


> WI is out, I PASSED!
> 
> View attachment 20022


congrats, how'd you feel walking out of the test?


----------



## York

RBHeadge PE said:


> I gotta take the puppy for a walk, I'll be back to do an update around 1145


A good dog dad


----------



## OBGator

NT90 said:


> Afternoon of the Structural exam should honestly be embarrassing for the people who constructed it.  Completely random.


Was definitely not fun.


----------



## rmzmsmith

jean15paul_PE said:


> Between most exams having already transitioned to CBT and social distancing limiting the number of people who can sit at one time, I'm pretty sure significantly fewer people took the paper exam this time.


With April being cancelled though, they had to have two test days.  I sure wasnt going to let all my studying and references go to waste.


----------



## keviv

Link for old maps for results as someone mentioned ?

Any FL-Structural here ?


----------



## WVStructuralEng

NT90 said:


> Afternoon of the Structural exam should honestly be embarrassing for the people who constructed it.  Completely random.


Agreed. It was not fun at all.


----------



## civconstr

keviv said:


> Link for old maps for results as someone mentioned ?
> 
> Any FL-Structural here ?


https://engineerboards.com/forum/47-pe-exam-results/


----------



## rmzmsmith




----------



## Schloobs

keviv said:


> Link for old maps for results as someone mentioned ?
> 
> Any FL-Structural here ?



Shows the trickle out from last year.


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

I feel like I'm going to be chasing the high of: 

1) Getting email from NCEES

2) Logging In

3) Seeing 'Pass'

for the rest of my life. What a terrifying thrill.


----------



## OBGator

keviv said:


> Link for old maps for results as someone mentioned ?
> 
> Any FL-Structural here ?


----------



## tay95

My NCEES took about 0.5 seconds longer to load on my last refresh and I felt my heart rate double....that's where I'm at right now


----------



## WVStructuralEng

ChexLeMeneux said:


> I feel like I'm going to be chasing the high of:
> 
> 1) Getting email from NCEES
> 
> 2) Logging In
> 
> 3) Seeing 'Pass'
> 
> for the rest of my life. What a terrifying thrill.


It sure has been a rollercoaster this morning..


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

PA out per Reddit.


----------



## Civil_dad

COVID = less time on the road traveling, more time to study. Glad to be done with this chapter of my life!


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

Civil_dad said:


> View attachment 20024
> 
> 
> COVID = less time on the road traveling, more time to study. Glad to be done with this chapter of my life!


Congrats fellow Construction Engineer!


----------



## rmzmsmith

YA'LL GOT ANY MORE OF THEM RESULTS?


----------



## 5 to 9

I'm charging so much work time to overhead because I can't freakin' concentrate! I'm refreshing everything like crazy and my anxiety is through the roof. Come on Texas, please Texas!!


----------



## WVStructuralEng

5 to 9 said:


> I'm charging so much time to overhead because I can't freakin' concentrate! I'm refreshing everything like crazy and my anxiety is through the roof. Come on Texas, please Texas!!


*Refresh forum, refresh results switch to Revit/Ram for 1 minute, switch to forum, repeat*


----------



## sarah21212

5 to 9 said:


> I'm charging so much work time to overhead because I can't freakin' concentrate! I'm refreshing everything like crazy and my anxiety is through the roof. Come on Texas, please Texas!!


I'm in Connecticut and know I probably won't get mine until at least tomorrow but I still can't focus. CT hasn't even updated their website since October 2019.


----------



## keviv

Any Structural or any Civil guys who failed ?

If you don't mind what is the score ?


----------



## Rburd PE

WVStructuralEng said:


> *Refresh forum, refresh results switch to Revit/Ram for 1 minute, switch to forum, repeat*


Are you watching me?! this has been me all morning LOL


----------



## OBGator

WVStructuralEng said:


> *Refresh forum, refresh results switch to Revit/Ram for 1 minute, switch to forum, repeat*






5 to 9 said:


> I'm charging so much work time to overhead because I can't freakin' concentrate! I'm refreshing everything like crazy and my anxiety is through the roof. Come on Texas, please Texas!!


Pretty bad for me too, considering I am all caught up on design work and it's a slow day at work to begin with. Nothing to distract me lol


----------



## WVStructuralEng

keviv said:


> Any Structural or any Civil guys who failed ?
> 
> If you don't mind what is the score ?


I have seen two structural non passing posts with 47 and 49 correct..


----------



## Glutton 4 Punishment 2020

WVStructuralEng said:


> I have seen two structural non passing posts with 47 and 49 correct..


i saw someone on reddit say they had a non passing score of 50.


----------



## civconstr

WVStructuralEng said:


> I have seen two structural non passing posts with 47 and 49 correct..


i think i saw a 50 on reddit


----------



## NT90

Nothing on NCEES, but I received an “Approved Issuance” email from Indiana, so I think I passed!


----------



## thedaywa1ker

civconstr said:


> i think i saw a 50 on reddit


Yikes


----------



## 5 to 9

Delaware @ 11:18 AM EST


----------



## DrRich PE

Alabama out, passed


----------



## 5 to 9

civconstr said:


> i think i saw a 50 on reddit


Woah. I'm guessing the cut-off will be much higher than anticipated. A surprise given how difficult the structural exam was


----------



## 5 to 9

DrRich said:


> Alabama out, passed


CONGRATULATIONS! Never again will you have to take this bloody exam


----------



## NT90

NT90 said:


> Nothing on NCEES, but I received an “Approved Issuance” email from Indiana, so I think I passed!


Anyone in Indiana that can back me up?


----------



## civconstr

5 to 9 said:


> Woah. I'm guessing the cut-off will be much higher than anticipated. A surprise given how difficult the structural exam was


its usually around 51 or so based on the percentage TX scores vs raw scores when factored linearly.


----------



## OBGator

civconstr said:


> i think i saw a 50 on reddit


I approached the exam expecting the cutoff to be closer to 56-58 minimum. However, I've heard that some years in Texas people have been in the low 50s for structural and passed, and I thought this exam seemed tough in its arbitrariness, so I wouldn't be surprised if the cutoff was more like 52-54


----------



## WVStructuralEng

5 to 9 said:


> Woah. I'm guessing the cut-off will be much higher than anticipated. A surprise given how difficult the structural exam was






OBGator said:


> I approached the exam expecting the cutoff to be closer to 56-58 minimum. However, I've heard that some years in Texas people have been in the low 50s for structural and passed, and I thought this exam seemed tough in its arbitrariness, so I wouldn't be surprised if the cutoff was more like 52-54


This exam was very difficult, I was hoping for a nice curve. Felt like I was at 40-45 correct after first pass before I had to start researching hard in books/guessing at the end. I hope that was enough with the included thrown out questions on top of that.


----------



## NT90

It’s official! Indiana posted


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

I think someone at the NYS Education Department needs to check the Tandy 2000 in the closet to see if the email came in through Prodigy....


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

Now that the PE is out of the way, time to get in shape, find a girlfriend, buy a house...should be easy, right? Right??


----------



## WVStructuralEng

ChexLeMeneux said:


> Now that the PE is out of the way, time to get in shape, find a girlfriend, buy a house...should be easy, right? Right??


Take advantage of these low rates. Grab a &lt;3% interest rate real quick!


----------



## beccabun PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm really surprised Maryland hasn't released yet.


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm really surprised Maryland hasn't released yet.


Yeah, isn't most of New England usually out right about now? I guess not


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm really surprised Maryland hasn't released yet.


I am, too!


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm really surprised Maryland hasn't released yet.


----------



## beccabun PE

MARYLAND IN 11:55 I PASSED


----------



## NYBuzz12

Failed again 46/80 did better this time, trying again in April.


----------



## 5 to 9

rebecca1 said:


> MARYLAND IN 11:55 I PASSED


HURRAY!!! That must have been a stressful wait for you. So good to hear!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

civconstr said:


> congrats, how'd you feel walking out of the test?


Honestly I felt really good. I self-scored myself at an 80%, only had 5 or 6 problems between both morning and afternoon that were shot in the dark guesses and maybe 10 that I had figured out but wasn't confident with. I took the depth EET on-demand program and it made a world of difference.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

rebecca1 said:


> MARYLAND IN 11:55 I PASSED


YAY!!!!! GO BECCABUNS!


----------



## Shawnsi

Maryland, Passed


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Glutton 4 Punishment 2020 said:


> i saw someone on reddit say they had a non passing score of 50.


My colleague has a non passing score of 50.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> MARYLAND IN 11:55 I PASSED


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Honestly I felt really good. I self-scored myself at an 80%, only had 5 or 6 problems between both morning and afternoon that were shot in the dark guesses and maybe 10 that I had figured out but wasn't confident with. I took the depth EET on-demand program and it made a world of difference.


haven't gotten results yet but I felt the EET course was worth it's weight in gold.  Hoping I come out on top as well.


----------



## civconstr

NJHHEngineer said:


> haven't gotten results yet but I felt the EET course was worth it's weight in gold.  Hoping I come out on top as well.


i didn't feel that testmasters was very good for construction depth.  i've already convinced myself i am doing EET if i have to take this test again.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

CONGRATULATIONS @rebecca1!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i didn't wanna clog the map thread. But v excited to not provide you with VT. that feeling is renewed today lol


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

civconstr said:


> i didn't feel that testmasters was very good for construction depth.  i've already convinced myself i am doing EET if i have to take this test again.


I thought EET was really on point.  I took both their Breadth and Depth Construction Courses.  There were a few subject areas that they spent a good amount of time on and stressed them as "definite" on exams.  And to my surprise, nothing of the nature on the exam.  But, they definitely covered the broad spectrum of topics very well in my opinion.

But, still waiting on results here.  I felt well prepared, but I'm still on eggshells.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE i didn't wanna clog the map thread. But v excited to not provide you with VT. that feeling is renewed today lol


GOOD! I don't want you helping with Vermont!

go ahead and clog the map thread anyway.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yep. This moment right here. The time when the results are out and your state hasn't released yet. This is the worst part of this whole process.
> 
> _This post wasn't directed to anyone in particular._


ANd then there us SE suckers, who have to wait for the PE peeps, then go through the whole state by state processs again?


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> ANd then there us SE suckers, who have to wait for the PE peeps, then go through the whole state by state processs again?


at least you made the smart decision to not take it in IL. So you got that going for you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> MARYLAND IN 11:55 I PASSED


@rebecca1 Yayyy! I'm so happy for you! 2020 definitely ending on a high note, eeeek!


----------



## 5 to 9

We're into Hour 5.

16 states have reported.

Who's next? NY? FL? CA? TX??


----------



## Hamzeh Nakhleh

I passed - Maryland out


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

5 to 9 said:


> We're into Hour 5.
> 
> 16 states have reported.
> 
> Who's next? NY? FL? CA? TX??


Come on NY....


----------



## TwistedLeague

5 to 9 said:


> We're into Hour 5.
> 
> 16 states have reported.
> 
> Who's next? NY? FL? CA? TX??


My nap time is in 48 minutes... Texas better release by then...


----------



## Hamzeh Nakhleh

Hamzeh Nakhleh said:


> I passed - Maryland out


----------



## thedaywa1ker

50 is a failing score this year?? Has that happened before? Ive been monitoring exam results since starting the pe/se/ca exams in 2015 and i dont remember ever seeing a 50+ failing score


----------



## rmzmsmith

Name this forehead.


----------



## WVStructuralEng

WV out, unfortunately I failed with 48 correct.


----------



## matate99

Knowing that MN is almost certainly going to release tomorrow, I gotta say I'm still enjoying following this thread. All the excitement is great from those that passed, and for those that didn't, it's great to see that if I fail I won't be alone.


----------



## civconstr

thedaywa1ker said:


> 50 is a failing score this year?? Has that happened before? Ive been monitoring exam results since starting the pe/se/ca exams in 2015 and i dont remember ever seeing a 50+ failing score


i went back and looked at my notes that i gathered from this site and it looks like the cut scores for structural previously calculated to closer to 50 than 51.  take that FWIW.


----------



## 5 to 9

Considering it's noon right now at the NCEES offices, should we not expect results right now for the 12 PM - 1 PM period?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

thedaywa1ker said:


> 50 is a failing score this year?? Has that happened before? Ive been monitoring exam results since starting the pe/se/ca exams in 2015 and i dont remember ever seeing a 50+ failing score


We've seen a failing score as high as 56 a few years ago.

I don't I buy that the cut score was in the low 50s for many of the recent exams. There simply wasn't a large enough sample size to properly establish the threshold.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

5 to 9 said:


> Considering it's noon right now at the NCEES offices, should we not expect results right now for the 12 PM - 1 PM period?


Negative.

They'll trickle out all day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> at least you made the smart decision to not take it in IL. So you got that going for you.


Truth.  There were many factors that went into that decision, and CTS was one of them.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wow, Penn released early day 1... that's different.


----------



## 5 to 9

Arkansas is in @ 12:20 PM per Reddit


----------



## civconstr

RBHeadge PE said:


> We've seen a failing score as high as 56 a few years ago.
> 
> I don't I buy that the cut score was in the low 50s for many of the recent exams. There simply wasn't a large enough sample size to properly establish the threshold.


we don't (yet) need to do this in this thread, but there are raw structural scores posted on this site of 48 that equated to 68% and 47/67%.  i've plotted most of the reported scores from this site into excel.  again, FWIW, and don't want to derail the thread.


----------



## ThisSucks

Is any one else extremely nauseous waiting for their results?!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

thedaywa1ker said:


> 50 is a failing score this year?? Has that happened before? Ive been monitoring exam results since starting the pe/se/ca exams in 2015 and i dont remember ever seeing a 50+ failing score


determining the cut score is futile. it varies between each exam type. and each exam cycle.


----------



## ND_Slopes

Wyoming results are in at 10:20 A.M. MST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

5 to 9 said:


> Considering it's noon right now at the NCEES offices, should we not expect results right now for the 12 PM - 1 PM period?


I got results at 12:15p EST once


----------



## dakota

Nevada (Las Vegas) test taker here: passed!!! E-mail sent at 9:02 AM.




I took with four people - one at the same testing center as me. We both have our pass results.

The two others that I took it with in Las Vegas were at a different testing site but they still haven't received their results.... what does this mean???!?!?!?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> Considering it's noon right now at the NCEES offices, should we not expect results right now for the 12 PM - 1 PM period?


Nope.

Murphy's Law says that I could probably speed up the process on my end. My puppy is demanding a lot of attention right now. If I walk away and play with him for like 30 minutes then we'll probably see like 10 states drop in that time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> determining the cut score is futile. it varies between each exam type. and each exam cycle.


Agree... but it's also fun


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ND_Slopes said:


> Wyoming results are in at 10:20 A.M. MST


post in map thread with time in EST


----------



## 5 to 9

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I got results at 12:15p EST once


Yeah, I realize now that it isn't the case anymore. West Virginia and Arkansas have been released during this hour so results could come out at any time. I say this as I'm heaving nervously for my results haha


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nope.
> 
> Murphy's Law says that I could probably speed up the process on my end. My puppy is demanding a lot of attention right now. If I walk away and play with him for like 30 minutes then we'll probably see like 10 states drop in that time.


PUPPY PICS

I forgot you had a dog. 

SLACKER


----------



## RBHeadge PE

dakota said:


> Nevada (Las Vegas) test taker here: passed!!! E-mail sent at 9:02 AM.
> 
> View attachment 20044
> 
> 
> I took with four people - one at the same testing center as me. We both have our pass results.
> 
> The two others that I took it with in Las Vegas were at a different testing site but they still haven't received their results.... what does this mean???!?!?!?!


902AM Nevada time or eastern time?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

jean15paul_PE said:


> Agree... but it's also fun


And passes the time more quickly


----------



## zsmith

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nope.
> 
> Murphy's Law says that I could probably speed up the process on my end. My puppy is demanding a lot of attention right now. If I walk away and play with him for like 30 minutes then we'll probably see like 10 states drop in that time.


What're you waiting for then?? GO!!


----------



## rmzmsmith

SC out. 12:25 EST. Failed. 44. Good luck all.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

My brother took the PE in SC and says he got his results about 3 mins ago - anybody else?

edit: sorry to hear that rmz...regroup and youll get it next time


----------



## ENGR Zaloo

Not sure if Utah has been updated on the map yet, but I can confirm results were posts around 8:45 A.M. MST


----------



## SouljaBoyTellums

SC is out as of 12:26 PM. Passed... vamos!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

dakota said:


> The two others that I took it with in Las Vegas were at a different testing site but they still haven't received their results.... what does this mean???!?!?!?!


I'm not sure, might be nothing. If they don't get their results in an hour or so, then it might mean something.


----------



## Miscco

Can someone fill me in on the issue with CTS? I took it in Illinois for the first time and want to be prepared if I should be expecting CTS to take forever.


----------



## 5 to 9

rmzmsmith said:


> SC out. 12:25 EST. Failed. 44. Good luck all.


I'm so sorry man. You'll get it next time, I'm sure! Please take it easy the rest of the day. You deserve it after all this stress. You'll pass next time, I'm sure!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wow, Penn released early day 1... that's different.


They got all their warm-up &amp; practice in counting them darn ballots...


----------



## civilMC

Do any other states besides MA still use PCS?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilMC said:


> Do any other states besides MA still use PCS?


I think New Jersey still uses PCS. Illinois uses CTS. Same product, different name.


----------



## dakota

RBHeadge PE said:


> 902AM Nevada time or eastern time?


I live in California, received results in PST.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Miscco said:


> Can someone fill me in on the issue with CTS? I took it in Illinois for the first time and want to be prepared if I should be expecting CTS to take forever.


CTS is all over the calendar. Sometimes the release quickly on the first day, sometimes later in the day, sometimes on day 2, sometimes on day 7...


----------



## KP_

WV is in..I passed with flying color (green).


----------



## Road Doctor

Missouri IN!!!


----------



## Miscco

RBHeadge PE said:


> CTS is all over the calendar. Sometimes the release quickly on the first day, sometimes later in the day, sometimes on day 2, sometimes on day 7...


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> CTS is all over the calendar. Sometimes the release quickly on the first day, sometimes later in the day, sometimes on day 2, sometimes on day 7...


what is CTS/PTS?


----------



## Shneak

C'mon Colorado enough waiting already


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

Still nothing here in NY...When I passed the FE in 2012 I got the email around 1PM...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> what is CTS/PTS?


CTS and PCS are third party services that assist the state boards with the results. I don't know what value they add or even if they do anything constructive. Back in the day, a solid minority of states used those services to "evaluate" the test scores (even after NCEES graded them), and I _think_ helped input the passing grades into the State databases so that licenses can be issued. Historically they just added *weeks* to the release for certain states. There's a reason why  cs:  is a standard emoji on this board.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

civconstr said:


> i didn't feel that testmasters was very good for construction depth.  i've already convinced myself i am doing EET if i have to take this test again.


Do it. This was my 5th time on the exam, twice under Geotech and third time with Construction. The morning session was always my problem since I didn't take the base level courses of a bachelors degree (I got a masters and only had one really accelerated "review" course of what you covered in your bachelors). The EET course was just the right pace to cover a lot of stuff without feeling overwhelming and the binder they give you is a better resource than the CERM (you still want the CERM, there were a handful of questions I had to look up in there).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> PUPPY PICS
> 
> I forgot you had a dog.
> 
> SLACKER


Yeah, I've been slacking on that. Sorry.

Here's one from yesterday. I'm scratching his chest in this one and he's try to bite my hand in a puppy-playful fashion.

Also, he no longer hates the penguin. He's mostly indifferent to it.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> CTS and PCS are third party services that assist the state boards with the results. I don't know what value they add or even if they do anything constructive. Back in the day, a solid minority of states used those services to "evaluate" the test scores (even after NCEES graded them), and I _think_ helped input the passing grades into the State databases so that licenses can be issued. Historically they just added *weeks* to the release for certain states. There's a reason why  cs:  is a standard emoji on this board.


Ah I see.  Thanks for the clarification.  Come to think of it, I believe all of the proctors in my NJ exam were from the same "organization".  Do they extend to that level? Or is it strictly a result processing thing?


----------



## drotleff

Has anyone in Colorado called DORA yet? They're probably still in bed with this itty bitty snow fall and all.


----------



## goragora0202

Kentucky results are out.. 12:52pm


----------



## TwistedLeague

RBHeadge PE said:


> CTS and PCS are third party services that assist the state boards with the results.


A shame we dont have Dominion checking our results. Maybe I'd be able to pass this time around....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

dakota said:


> I live in California, received results in PST.


hmmm. You mentioned earlier that you and another person at a given LV got results. But others at a different LV didn't. 

Are you and the other person who got the results in California. Are the people still waiting in Nevada?


----------



## WVStructuralEng

Posting my results so hopefully it helps others out. I got a 48 total, 28 in the AM and 20 in the PM for the structural depth exam. Killed the AM but I probably should have actually studied for the PM. I thought I would be fine with the PM and only refreshed on the morning stuff since it has been 4.5 years since I took any of those classes.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Do it. This was my 5th time on the exam, twice under Geotech and third time with Construction. The morning session was always my problem since I didn't take the base level courses of a bachelors degree (I got a masters and only had one really accelerated "review" course of what you covered in your bachelors). The EET course was just the right pace to cover a lot of stuff without feeling overwhelming and the binder they give you is a better resource than the CERM (you still want the CERM, there were a handful of questions I had to look up in there).


Agree on the assessment of the EET materials.  I'd say I used that for 85% of the test.  The other 15 split between the CERM and a handful of the other listed references.  I'd say even checking those additional references was more confirmation of what's in the EET as well.


----------



## 5 to 9

WVStructuralEng said:


> Posting my results so hopefully it helps others out. I got a 48 total, 28 in the AM and 20 in the PM for the structural depth exam. Killed the AM but I probably should have actually studied for the PM. I thought I would be fine with the PM and only refreshed on the morning stuff since it has been 4.5 years since I took any of those classes.View attachment 20054


Thank you for sharing this with us. The Structural Exam was no easy test. You'll get it next time man. Please take it easy the rest of the day. Cheers man


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Ah I see.  Thanks for the clarification.  Come to think of it, I believe all of the proctors in my NJ exam were from the same "organization".  Do they extend to that level? Or is it strictly a result processing thing?


maybe, probably. I know that between the States and/or NCEES that contractors are brought in to proctor the exams. I have no idea how those arrangements are made


----------



## Geodude1293

Geotech Wyoming result! Definitely think I was right on the edge of passing/failure. Feels so good to be done.


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

TwistedLeague said:


> A shame we dont have Dominion checking our results. Maybe I'd be able to pass this time around....


Just claim you passed on twitter! That's how it works, right?


----------



## dakota

RBHeadge PE said:


> hmmm. You mentioned earlier that you and another person at a given LV got results. But others at a different LV didn't.
> 
> Are you and the other person who got the results in California. Are the people still waiting in Nevada?


I think we just figured it out. My friend and I that received our results originally registered in the state of Nevada because we thought that California may cancel. My other two friends that have still not received their results were originally registered in the state of California, and when the state cancelled their exams they were automatically moved to Nevada. So I believe the results for them aren't out because they were registered in CA and CA hasn't started to release results. The testing center was just a symptom, not the cause.


----------



## dakota

dakota said:


> Nevada (Las Vegas) test taker here: passed!!! E-mail sent at 9:02 AM.
> 
> View attachment 20044
> 
> 
> I took with four people - one at the same testing center as me. We both have our pass results.
> 
> The two others that I took it with in Las Vegas were at a different testing site but they still haven't received their results.... what does this mean???!?!?!?!


OK everyone - I think we just figured it out. My friend and I that received our results originally registered in the state of Nevada because we thought that California may cancel (we're all from San Diego). My other two friends that have still not received their results were originally registered in the state of California, and when the state cancelled their exams they were automatically moved to Nevada. So I believe the results for them aren't out because they were registered in CA and CA hasn't started to release results. The testing center was just a symptom, not the cause.


----------



## bbarcelo16

Louisiana out just now. Failed with a 52. 2nd time taker. Did substantially better than the first time.


----------



## athlete-student-engineer

bbarcelo16 said:


> Louisiana out just now. Failed with a 52. 2nd time taker. Did substantially better than the first time.


which exam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

dakota said:


> I think we just figured it out. My friend and I that received our results originally registered in the state of Nevada because we thought that California may cancel. My other two friends that have still not received their results were originally registered in the state of California, and when the state cancelled their exams they were automatically moved to Nevada. So I believe the results for them aren't out because they were registered in CA and CA hasn't started to release results. The testing center was just a symptom, not the cause.


Excellent! So I haven't screwed up the map... yet.


----------



## dakota

bbarcelo16 said:


> Louisiana out just now. Failed with a 52. 2nd time taker. Did substantially better than the first time.


A 52?!? That seems high!!! So sorry OP.


----------



## 5 to 9

bbarcelo16 said:


> Louisiana out just now. Failed with a 52. 2nd time taker. Did substantially better than the first time.


I'm so sorry to hear. Rest up this holiday season and you'll get it next time!


----------



## Rburd PE

WVStructuralEng said:


> WV out, unfortunately I failed with 48 correct.


I failed with 50. See you in April!


----------



## Kilo

Posting the lonely Control Systems result. My colleague who took it in Kansas also passed. Absolutely no work was done between him receiving his result and my refreshing of the NCEES page. And the worst part is, my behavior was reinforced because it showed up on the NCEES portal before my email...


----------



## OregonianEngineer

Hello all!! First time poster, long time reader. 

I failed the my first attempt at the PE examine and I was in the April cancellations crowd. This might be the best early Christmas Present!!

Thank you for helping with the waiting period! It exciting to be part of the Engineering world!

I passed!! Civil: Water Resources and Environmental


----------



## bbarcelo16

Sorry. Forgot to post. Civil-Geotech.


----------



## athlete-student-engineer

OregonianEngineer said:


> Hello all!! First time poster, long time reader.
> 
> I failed the my first attempt at the PE examine and I was in the April cancellations crowd. This might be the best early Christmas Present!!
> 
> Thank you for helping with the waiting period! It exciting to be part of the Engineering world!
> 
> I passed!! Civil: Water Resources and Environmental


Congrats!


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

Posting passing update on LinkedIn - tacky or no?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

OregonianEngineer said:


> Hello all!! First time poster, long time reader.
> 
> I failed the my first attempt at the PE examine and I was in the April cancellations crowd. This might be the best early Christmas Present!!
> 
> Thank you for helping with the waiting period! It exciting to be part of the Engineering world!
> 
> I passed!! Civil: Water Resources and Environmental


Congratulations! I think it's a sweeter victory for us multi-takers.


----------



## 5 to 9

Into Hour 6.

Arizona aside, the states with the countries most populous cities in the country have yet to report. I'm personally waiting on Texas.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It might not be an awful idea to create a separate "failed score" thread in the Oct 2020 subforum to keep track of all the scores and disciplines. It will help people trying to figure stuff out later. This thread is too long to datamine effectively.


----------



## CMM056

bbarcelo16 said:


> Louisiana out just now. Failed with a 52. 2nd time taker. Did substantially better than the first time.


Fellow Louisianian here... Second time tester... Second fail. I will not wait 2 years again to retest.

Water Resources and Environmental.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChexLeMeneux said:


> Posting passing update on LinkedIn - tacky or no?


Not really but it depends.... how long until you can get a license? What state are you. It's possible you might have your license in a few hours or days anyway.


----------



## Shneak

CMM056 said:


> Fellow Louisianian here... Second time tester... Second fail. I will not wait 2 years again to retest.
> 
> Water Resources and Environmental.


What was your score?


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not really but it depends.... how long until you can get a license? What state are you. It's possible you might have your license in a few hours or days anyway.


@RBHeadge PE I'm a couple years out from meeting the experience requirement


----------



## CMM056

Shneak said:


> What was your score?


Not even close... 43


----------



## OregonianEngineer

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Congratulations! I think it's a sweeter victory for us multi-takers.


It is a big accomplishment! No longer are we defeated!! 

Congrats to you too!


----------



## OBGator

ChexLeMeneux said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'm a couple years out from meeting the experience requirement


Not tacky. It's something to be proud of. If you feel self-conscious about posting, you could always drop a line encouraging those who didn't pass to keep trying.


----------



## martinv

Congratulations to everyone who passed!

Luckily for me, I passed the Construction Depth in MD!


----------



## WVStructuralEng

RBHeadge PE said:


> It might not be an awful idea to create a separate "failed score" thread in the Oct 2020 subforum to keep track of all the scores and disciplines. It will help people trying to figure stuff out later. This thread is too long to datamine effectively.


Great idea, would love to know the cutoff for structural. I have noticed up to 50s and still failing so far.


----------



## Shneak

CMM056 said:


> Not even close... 43


You'll get it. That WRE test was different and very difficult for me. Not exactly what I was expecting. Keep your head up and push forward.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChexLeMeneux said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'm a couple years out from meeting the experience requirement


No, it's not tacky. It'll make you attractive to future employers.


----------



## Titans4417

Failed 50/80 - Civil: Structural


----------



## OBGator

ChexLeMeneux said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'm a couple years out from meeting the experience requirement






OBGator said:


> Not tacky. It's something to be proud of. If you feel self-conscious about posting, you could always drop a line encouraging those who didn't pass to keep trying.


...&amp; note that I say this as a first-time taker who doesn't know if he passed yet and very well may not have. You being happy you passed, as I would, is no reason to be upset at you.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Kilo said:


> Posting the lonely Control Systems result. My colleague who took it in Kansas also passed. Absolutely no work was done between him receiving his result and my refreshing of the NCEES page. And the worst part is, my behavior was reinforced because it showed up on the NCEES portal before my email...
> 
> View attachment 20057


not alone - @rebecca1 right?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChexLeMeneux said:


> Posting passing update on LinkedIn - tacky or no?


Not tacky. I've been seeing it for the last week-ish for the folks who passed Power (since I'm connected with @Zach Stone, P.E. &amp; @justin-hawaii).



ChexLeMeneux said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'm a couple years out from meeting the experience requirement


Acknowledge that you passed the exam but aren't licensed yet due to experience requirements.


----------



## bridge400

@Titans4417 - What State? Sorry to hear that - it wasn't an easy exam. You'll get it next time


----------



## CUniverse

Illinois thinks they are pretty funny surrounded by released states lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It looks like we're still waiting on:


Maine

Mass

Vermont

New York

New Jersey

RI

CT

Ohio

Georgia

Florida

Illinois

Mississippi

Minnesota

North Dakota

South Dakota

Montana

Oklahoma

Texas

Colorado

New Mexico

California

Washington

Alaska

Hawaii

DC

PR

I would expect to scratch at least seven of those off the list today. But we may not have any reps from those states here.  Do we have any reps from ME, VT, RI, CT, OH, ND, SD, MT, OK, NM, HI, DC, PR? I think we have the others covered.


----------



## Wilcox88

RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks like we're still waiting on:
> 
> 
> Maine
> 
> Mass
> 
> Vermont
> 
> RI
> 
> CT
> 
> Ohio
> 
> Georgia
> 
> Florida
> 
> Illinois
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> North Dakota
> 
> South Dakota
> 
> Montana
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Texas
> 
> Colorado
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> California
> 
> Washington
> 
> Alaska
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> DC
> 
> PR
> 
> I would expect to scratch at least seven of those off the list today. But we may not have any reps from those states here.  Do we have any reps from ME, VT, RI, CT, OH, ND, SD, MT, OK, NM, HI, DC, PR? I think we have the others covered.


OH is still out


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks like we're still waiting on:
> 
> 
> Maine
> 
> Mass
> 
> Vermont
> 
> RI
> 
> CT
> 
> Ohio
> 
> Georgia
> 
> Florida
> 
> Illinois
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> North Dakota
> 
> South Dakota
> 
> Montana
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Texas
> 
> Colorado
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> California
> 
> Washington
> 
> Alaska
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> DC
> 
> PR
> 
> I would expect to scratch at least seven of those off the list today. But we may not have any reps from those states here.  Do we have any reps from ME, VT, RI, CT, OH, ND, SD, MT, OK, NM, HI, DC, PR? I think we have the others covered.


NY hasn't come through yet...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

edited and added NY, NJ


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

I think there was a CT rep somewhere mixed in the comments today.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks like we're still waiting on:
> 
> 
> Maine
> 
> Mass
> 
> Vermont
> 
> New York
> 
> New Jersey
> 
> RI
> 
> CT
> 
> Ohio
> 
> Georgia
> 
> Florida
> 
> Illinois
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> North Dakota
> 
> South Dakota
> 
> Montana
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Texas
> 
> Colorado
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> California
> 
> Washington
> 
> Alaska
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> DC
> 
> PR
> 
> I would expect to scratch at least seven of those off the list today. But we may not have any reps from those states here.  Do we have any reps from ME, VT, RI, CT, OH, ND, SD, MT, OK, NM, HI, DC, PR? I think we have the others covered.


SD here


----------



## ceceljal

Still waiting on MA, any track record on them being late?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

likely today


Ohio

Oklahoma

Washington

Alaska

New Mexico

New York?

could be today or tomorrow


California

Montana

North Dakota

Texas

Mississippi

Illinois?

New York?

probably tomorrow


Minnesota

South Dakota

DC

PR

CT

Florida

Vermont

This week


Hawaii

Illinois

New Jersey

Rhode Island

Mass

Colorado?

Next Week


Colorado

Georgia


----------



## civilMC

ceceljal said:


> Still waiting on MA, any track record on them being late?


I'm in MA also. This is my 3rd attempt at the exam.  The last two times we were day one.  But i also remember coworkers a few years back being day 3 or 4.  That being said - both result emails I got later in the day on day 1 so i am still holding out hope!


----------



## Shneak

RBHeadge PE said:


> likely today
> 
> 
> Ohio
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Washington
> 
> Alaska
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> New York?
> 
> could be today or tomorrow
> 
> 
> California
> 
> Montana
> 
> North Dakota
> 
> Texas
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Illinois?
> 
> New York?
> 
> probably tomorrow
> 
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> South Dakota
> 
> DC
> 
> PR
> 
> CT
> 
> Florida
> 
> Vermont
> 
> This week
> 
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> Illinois
> 
> New Jersey
> 
> Rhode Island
> 
> Mass
> 
> Colorado?
> 
> Next Week
> 
> 
> Colorado
> 
> Georgia


Dang seriously Colorado that far out. Figure it out already people!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE im your VT and ME rep. I know nada but I'll ping my friend at another firm to see if anyone there took it &amp; passed. My office was only Power which got shitcanned as you know. But their office might have some civils.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> SD here


Great! We often miss representation from there. You _might_ be able to look up your name in the state license search before the results come out.



ceceljal said:


> Still waiting on MA, any track record on them being late?


Mass is usally late. And it's usually sloppy too.

Check out this threads and see if you can make sense of it



Previous cycle Massachusetts threads also have more insights.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

bbarcelo16 said:


> Louisiana out just now. Failed with a 52. 2nd time taker. Did substantially better than the first time.


sorry to hear that. You'll get it next time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE im your VT and ME rep. I know nada but I'll ping my friend at another firm to see if anyone there took it &amp; passed. My office was only Power which got shitcanned as you know. But their office might have some civils.


I really don't want you to rep Vermont anymore.... but


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> not alone - @rebecca1 right?


yup, I refreshed my dashboard and saw it before the email came in.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

RBHeadge PE said:


> Great! We often miss representation from there. You _might_ be able to look up your name in the state license search before the results come out.


I've already been checking for a week.


----------



## beccabun PE

rebecca1 said:


> yup, I refreshed my dashboard and saw it before the email came in.


@LyceeFruit PEoh you mean lonely for control systems, no I took the Architectural PE. So two separate lonely people


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Shneak said:


> Dang seriously Colorado that far out. Figure it out already people!


Yeah, DORA has issues. We're not kidding about it.

There was a guy last year who swore to get a tattoo on my Oct 19 map if Colorado was the last to release, as a reminder or how long the wait was. Luckily it didn't come to that.

_If it did come down to it, I offered to make a Broncos colored map just for him  (instead of the Eagles midnight green and silver I usually produce)_


----------



## sarah21212

NJHHEngineer said:


> I think there was a CT rep somewhere mixed in the comments today.






RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks like we're still waiting on:
> 
> 
> Maine
> 
> Mass
> 
> Vermont
> 
> New York
> 
> New Jersey
> 
> RI
> 
> CT
> 
> Ohio
> 
> Georgia
> 
> Florida
> 
> Illinois
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> North Dakota
> 
> South Dakota
> 
> Montana
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Texas
> 
> Colorado
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> California
> 
> Washington
> 
> Alaska
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> DC
> 
> PR
> 
> I would expect to scratch at least seven of those off the list today. But we may not have any reps from those states here.  Do we have any reps from ME, VT, RI, CT, OH, ND, SD, MT, OK, NM, HI, DC, PR? I think we have the others covered.


Yup, I'm the CT Rep! Nothing yet, not even the state website updated with when to expect them.


----------



## York

What are the chances the person responsible for releasing the results in my state just forgot what they were suppose to be doing today?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Shneak said:


> Dang seriously Colorado that far out. Figure it out already people!


Last year, they were the Monday following everyone else getting results.

Be prepared to wait.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> yup, I refreshed my dashboard and saw it before the email came in.


There goes that theory...

We noticed that NCEES dashboard can show anywhere from 30 min to no delay before the email. Maryland was always in the "no delay" category.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There goes that theory...
> 
> We noticed that NCEES dashboard can show anywhere from 30 min to no delay before the email. Maryland was always in the "no delay" category.


To be fair, the refresh was at 11:55, the email was at 11:56.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE maine is out i believe.


----------



## Schloobs

Ohio is killing me with this waiting. I don't think I have ever been this nauseous in my life.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

York said:


> What are the chances the person responsible for releasing the results in my state just forgot what they were suppose to be doing today?


It's quite possible. What State?

(_to everyone: sorry if I keep asking that, but I'm juggling a lot today and I can't keep track of everyone)_


----------



## Wilcox88

Schloobs said:


> Ohio is killing me with this waiting. I don't think I have ever been this nauseous in my life.


Same, 2019 test was released at 1:40 ish......very disappointed they are later


----------



## York

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's quite possible. What State?
> 
> (_to everyone: sorry if I keep asking that, but I'm juggling a lot today and I can't keep track of everyone)_


Oklahoma


----------



## civconstr

mood changing from anxiety to anger

(TX)


----------



## marya

civconstr said:


> mood changing from anxiety to anger
> 
> (TX)


Same here.


----------



## nmred

RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks like we're still waiting on:
> 
> 
> Maine
> 
> Mass
> 
> Vermont
> 
> New York
> 
> New Jersey
> 
> RI
> 
> CT
> 
> Ohio
> 
> Georgia
> 
> Florida
> 
> Illinois
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> North Dakota
> 
> South Dakota
> 
> Montana
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Texas
> 
> Colorado
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> California
> 
> Washington
> 
> Alaska
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> DC
> 
> PR
> 
> I would expect to scratch at least seven of those off the list today. But we may not have any reps from those states here.  Do we have any reps from ME, VT, RI, CT, OH, ND, SD, MT, OK, NM, HI, DC, PR? I think we have the others covered.


No results for MT yet


----------



## athlete-student-engineer

marya said:


> Same here.


same - how am I supposed to work right now???


----------



## mel_str

mine still says october 23, 2020 for date taken

All the screen shots of pass scores say October, 2020 now. Does that mean anything???


----------



## IceIceBaby

athlete-student-engineer said:


> same - how am I supposed to work right now???


I put on some peaceful piano Christmas music... Still not helping.


----------



## civconstr

@RBHeadge PE what's the typical cutoff for when we can pack it in and try again in the morning?


----------



## OBGator

Hey @RBHeadge PE, any kind of data on after hours reporting? E.g. if a state hasn't released something by 5 p.m. local is that a pretty good guarantee that it won't be released until the next day? Obviously most places close at 5p.m., but I didn't know if there was any history of some state boards having employees release results after hours. It seems especially plausible given Covid, since some boards (FBPE here in Florida for example) are working remotely, so some employee could theoretically just give NCEES the go-ahead from their computer at home.


----------



## A V

marya said:


> Same here.


Was so proud of how Florida handled the election but looks like I will take my word back..... come onnnnnnn!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm going to help speed up the release and do some chores around the house. That'll pretty much guarantee that a bunch of states will report in the next few minutes. I'll update the map around 1430-1445ish


----------



## mel_str

My dashboard says October 23, 2020 today. All the screenshots of passing scores says October, 2020.

Does this mean anything???


----------



## civconstr

mel_str said:


> My dashboard says October 23, 2020 today. All the screenshots of passing scores says October, 2020.
> 
> Does this mean anything???


no


----------



## 5 to 9

Every time I refresh MyNCEES, I'm so scared I'll see red "FAIL" in all caps stare right back at me. Maybe refreshing my email instead of MyNCEES will numb the pain


----------



## matate99

I was drinking some coffee today and when I was done the bottom of my cup had close to a half-circle of liquid around the bottom of the cup.

Does this mean anything?


----------



## CMM056

CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who has received the word that you passed AND to those who will find out very soon that you've passed!

I'm going to file this away for a few days... I do believe that I will be enrolling in a review course for my upcoming 3rd attempt.


----------



## matate99

5 to 9 said:


> Every time I refresh MyNCEES, I'm so scared I'll see red "FAIL" in all caps stare right back at me. Maybe refreshing my email instead of MyNCEES will numb the pain


I find that refreshing the MyNCEES page more seems to also numb me more. I'm also in Minnesota so almost no chance I get my results today so that helps.


----------



## TwistedLeague

CMM056 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who has received the word that you passed AND to those who will find out very soon that you've passed!
> 
> I'm going to file this away for a few days... I do believe that I will be enrolling in a review course for my upcoming 3rd attempt.


EET. It's by far the best review course out there.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mel_str said:


> mine still says october 23, 2020 for date taken
> 
> All the screen shots of pass scores say October, 2020 now. Does that mean anything???


Situation normal. IIRC It's a sign that the results have been uploaded but not approved for release yet.



civconstr said:


> @RBHeadge PE what's the typical cutoff for when we can pack it in and try again in the morning?


Usually by 17:00-17:30 eastern for a release by NCEES



OBGator said:


> Hey @RBHeadge PE, any kind of data on after hours reporting? E.g. if a state hasn't released something by 5 p.m. local is that a pretty good guarantee that it won't be released until the next day? Obviously most places close at 5p.m., but I didn't know if there was any history of some state boards having employees release results after hours. It seems especially plausible given Covid, since some boards (FBPE here in Florida for example) are working remotely, so some employee could theoretically just give NCEES the go-ahead from their computer at home.


The States might have people working outside regular business hours, or the State might be still be open because of time zones.  However that might only reflect seeing ones name in the license lookup. I can't recall a time in that last six years that NCEES sent something out beyond regular business hours. So hypothetically, if Hawaii sends the email back at 18:00 eastern authorizing release, NCEES won't do it until they open the next morning. 



A V said:


> Was so proud of how Florida handled the election but looks like I will take my word back..... come onnnnnnn!


Florida is a day 2 state.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

@RBHeadge PE  a coworker of mine reported No Dak is out. I am not sure of the time.


----------



## OBGator

RBHeadge PE said:


> Situation normal. IIRC It's a sign that the results have been uploaded but not approved for release yet.
> 
> Usually by 17:00-17:30 eastern for a release by NCEES
> 
> The States might have people working outside regular business hours, or the State might be still be open because of time zones.  However that might only reflect seeing ones name in the license lookup. I can't recall a time in that last six years that NCEES sent something out beyond regular business hours. So hypothetically, if Hawaii sends the email back at 18:00 eastern authorizing release, NCEES won't do it until they open the next morning.
> 
> Florida is a day 2 state.


Thanks. To be fair, TN was Day 2 in your Oct. 2019 map and has been released on Day 1 today. That is the first such state so far as I can tell.


----------



## 5 to 9

Come On Texas! No whammy! No whammy! No whammy! No whammy!


----------



## TwistedLeague

TwistedLeague said:


> My nap time is in 48 minutes... Texas better release by then...


Welp... The "Results dropping while I sleep" Strategy didnt work.... Im out of ideas.


----------



## Schloobs

TwistedLeague said:


> Welp... The "Results dropping while I sleep" Strategy didnt work.... Im out of ideas.


I took a run, walked the dog, burnt my calzone. Nothing works.


----------



## 5 to 9

Guys, guys, guys! I just realized why we haven't gotten results yet.

It's because I forgot adjust my advent calendar to today's date. Of course! I'm such a nugget. Now that I have adjusted the advent calendar appropriately, NOW we should get results. Right? RIGHT?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OBGator said:


> Thanks. To be fair, TN was Day 2 in your Oct. 2019 map and has been released on Day 1 today. That is the first such state so far as I can tell.


True. it could happen, but Florida's been day 2 for a while now, and the delay has been pretty high profile - with lots of finger pointing -  each time. They clearly have some internal thing that takes awhile that needs to happen before the release happens.


----------



## Reverse Polish

5 to 9 said:


> Guys, guys, guys! I just realized why we haven't gotten results yet.
> 
> It's because I forgot adjust my advent calendar to today's date. Of course! I'm such a nugget. Now that I have adjusted the advent calendar appropriately, NOW we should get results. Right? RIGHT?!


Hopefully you have one of those Advent calendars from Aldi with the mini bottles of booze in it!


----------



## keviv

civconstr said:


> i think i saw a 50 on reddit


If  the cut off is above 50 for structural in Florida, I guess I might fail.. this is my first time

Is the cut-off almost same for every state ?


----------



## civconstr

keviv said:


> If  the cut off is above 50 for structural in Florida, I guess I might fail.. this is my first time
> 
> Is the cut-off almost same for every state ?


cut off is the same across all states for a given discipline.


----------



## BD EE

Sorry for the disappearance, but I passed Water Resources in SC! Had to get some BBQ to celebrate, but in case anyone is curious I did the civil engineering academy course and didn't focus as heavily on the afternoon section. Seemed to work out pretty well. Just spent a good bit of time working problems and made myself some really good references


----------



## rmzmsmith

so what seems to be the cutoff for structural?


----------



## 5 to 9

rmzmsmith said:


> so what seems to be the cutoff for structural?


Highest failing grade reported for structural so far is 50. I don't know what the lowest passing grade is though. We'll just have to wait for more people to get their results.


----------



## 0036SK

Oklahoma still haven't released yet.


----------



## ThisSucks

I am nauseous. I can’t decide if I want the results or not.... ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

Still nothing from NY either...Unless for some reason they're messing with me like they did the entire application process...Wouldn't surprise me at this point...


----------



## rmzmsmith

Man, I did well on the AM...73%, but bombed the PM in 3 categories.  Seems like the average of those who passed aced the AM, cuz the PM was brutal.  On the AM I missed 1 or 2 and was to the left of average pass.  We'll get'em next year.  Seems I was close, only needing 6-9 more correct is my guess.


----------



## 5 to 9

Last time I took the exam, I observed some states reporting results around 4 PM, so nobody give up just yet! But yeah, we're definitely burning daylight here as it's almost 3 PM and NCEES closes a little after 5.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

This day is getting too long after that fail result... I just want to go home sleep and stuff my face in cookies  I should have seen that coming with how 2020 has been. I was hoping to give April 2020 and was pushed to October crowd.... I feel blah seeing all pass results  but i am happy for u but still  just another 6-7 correct


----------



## OBGator

5 to 9 said:


> Highest failing grade reported for structural so far is 50. I don't know what the lowest passing grade is though. We'll just have to wait for more people to get their results.


Yeah and considering TX is the only state that gives scores for those who pass, we won't know anything until they report.


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> Still nothing from NY either...Unless for some reason they're messing with me like they did the entire application process...Wouldn't surprise me at this point...


Wait...Just got the email...


----------



## DerekRChristian

Rom said:


> It was my first time, and to be honest,  i feel like i was misguided by the official NCEES sample exam that was way easier than the real PE. Am i the only one???


I didn't feel like any of the practice exams I took truly prepared me for the juggernaut that was the Civil: Structrual PE exam.


----------



## jstan

I thought Texas would be so much quicker than this!


----------



## rmzmsmith

harshaPEAZ said:


> This day is getting too long after that fail result... I just want to go home sleep and stuff my face in cookies  I should have seen that coming with how 2020 has been. I was hoping to give April 2020 and was pushed to October crowd.... I feel blah seeing all pass results  but i am happy for u but still


I am an old timer and a late bloomer to this PE game, but in my 20 years of experience, the only ones who dont get their PE are the ones who stop trying.


----------



## York

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> Wait...Just got the email...


If NY gets results before OK, I'm going to find a table to flip


----------



## PanAnna

Has anyone contacted FBPE? Anxiously awaiting news for a colleague. Went through this myself in 2016.


----------



## 5 to 9

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> Wait...Just got the email...


NY has results???


----------



## dooble68

NY results are in... passed on 2nd attempt for transportation


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

NY's in...One and DONE BABY!!!!


----------



## 5 to 9

jstan said:


> I thought Texas would be so much quicker than this!


Same here   They reported in the morning last time I took the exam. I wonder why the delay this time around.


----------



## Glutton 4 Punishment 2020

NY second attempt, failed, did worse this time 44/80.


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> NY's in...One and DONE BABY!!!!
> 
> View attachment 20082


Only took me 17 years....


----------



## 5 to 9

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> NY's in...One and DONE BABY!!!!
> 
> View attachment 20082


CONGRATULATIONS! Well deserved, well deserved


----------



## keviv

harshaPEAZ said:


> This day is getting too long after that fail result... I just want to go home sleep and stuff my face in cookies  I should have seen that coming with how 2020 has been. I was hoping to give April 2020 and was pushed to October crowd.... I feel blah seeing all pass results  but i am happy for u but still  just another 6-7 correct


is that a desi name Harsha ?


----------



## civconstr

5 to 9 said:


> Last time I took the exam, I observed some states reporting results around 4 PM, so nobody give up just yet! But yeah, we're definitely burning daylight here as it's almost 3 PM and NCEES closes a little after 5.


IMO, there is too much time and money invested, too many lives on hold, to leave at 5pm.  This is what you do as a company.  This is one of the biggest days of the year for you. 

this would be understandable if these were volunteers.


----------



## 0036SK

Beenalongtimecoming said:


> NY's in...One and DONE BABY!!!!
> 
> View attachment 20082


Congrats!! I hope I pass this time. Getting anxious now. NY is out earlier than OK......


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

keviv said:


> is that a desi name Harsha ?


yup...not allowed in the forum? Santa don't judge me


----------



## CMM056

If you took a prep course for the Civil: Water Resources and Environmental, and you passed - Can you give me your recommendation regarding on-demand courses? I was looking at School of PE or EET.

 @TwistedLeague recommends EET.


----------



## A V

PanAnna said:


> Has anyone contacted FBPE? Anxiously awaiting news for a colleague. Went through this myself in 2016.


I did send them an email and asked them if they will release result today.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

rmzmsmith said:


> I am an old timer and a late bloomer to this PE game, but in my 20 years of experience, the only ones who dont get their PE are the ones who stop trying.


I won't give up .... I would try again...I was too late to jump on to the FE exam and finally cleared it last year December which is 4th year of me working... So I keep feeling I am already late sitting for PE in my 5th year then April was cancelled. As someone said PE does not make you a better engineer that you already were without it but well it has to be done.... So April 2021 it is


----------



## Fletch F. Fletch

CMM056 said:


> If you took a prep course for the Civil: Water Resources and Environmental, and you passed - Can you give me your recommendation regarding on-demand courses? I was looking at School of PE or EET.
> 
> @TwistedLeague recommends EET.


i passed my FE in 1997, waited until Oct 2019 to get around to taking the PE and passed after taking the school of PE on-demand prep course.  would not have been able to pass without it. civil - water resources &amp; environmental.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Did I jinx it by joining the forum yesterday after being a silent spectator all this while during the wait period. lol


----------



## matate99

harshaPEAZ said:


> Did I jinx it by joining the forum yesterday after being a silent spectator all this while during the wait period. lol


If that's the case then I made a grave error yesterday 

Or....I now have a brilliant excuse if I don't end up passing.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Did I jinx it by joining the forum yesterday after being a silent spectator all this while during the wait period. lol


Not at all.

What you did is enable yourself to interact with a treasure trove of information.


----------



## GAengineer3

Failed lateral AGAIN with 30/40. A, A, IR, U. Is this score even close to passing?


----------



## 5 to 9

Anyone here from Guam or The Philippines? I'm curious to hear from their perspective as I can't imagine how long they have to wait for their PE Exam results to be released


----------



## drotleff

Does anyone know what the holdup is in Colorado? I've been trying to talk to someone at DORA for 2 hrs now. Left various voicemails with no callbacks. It's as if all DORA employees are missing in action.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

GAengineer3 said:


> Failed lateral AGAIN with 30/40. A, A, IR, U. Is this score even close to passing?


@vhab49_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

drotleff said:


> Does anyone know what the holdup is in Colorado? I've been trying to talk to someone at DORA for 2 hrs now. Left various voicemails with no callbacks. It's as if all DORA employees are missing in action.


My best guess is it has to do with the decoupling Colorado did early last year.

It took someone emailing DORA the Monday after everyone else had their results for someone over there to get the button pressed. 

ETA: Try not to get too stressed, and try not to harass too many people. They will get annoyed.


----------



## keviv

harshaPEAZ said:


> yup...not allowed in the forum? Santa don't judge me


Lol. so you are having fun here eh ? and you are from WRE. I am structural from FL. Fingers crossed


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Woah, I was reminded by something today about how I was nearly on the brink of insanity this time last year and decided to check in again.

You guys taking this under 2020 conditions are stronger than I am, congrats!


----------



## Dkenin PE

New York State - Control Systems Pass - 1st post, but wanted to thank you guys for all the info during this very hectic and stressful day.


----------



## MariM

Any updates on Florida? I've constantly refreshed.

I really hope this isn't a Day 2 situation.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

MadamPirate PE said:


> Not at all.
> 
> What you did is enable yourself to interact with a treasure trove of information.


Thats true too.... will wait for @matate99 to confirm


----------



## chamataka

MariM said:


> Any updates on Florida? I've constantly refreshed.
> 
> I really hope this isn't a Day 2 situation.


It seems like it is going to be a Day 2 situation


----------



## drotleff

MadamPirate PE said:


> My best guess is it has to do with the decoupling Colorado did early last year.
> 
> It took someone emailing DORA the Monday after everyone else had their results for someone over there to get the button pressed.
> 
> ETA: Try not to get too stressed, and try not to harass too many people. They will get annoyed.


Interesting insight. I would've thought that the decoupling made it easier on DORA. Under the new system DORA just needs to say yay/nay and NCEES does all the work.

Thanks. I'm being as kind as can be, but I would love to annoy that one person at DORA who makes the final call.


----------



## 5 to 9

MariM said:


> Any updates on Florida? I've constantly refreshed.
> 
> I really hope this isn't a Day 2 situation.


It's a possibility. Offices close in 80 minutes


----------



## MadamPirate PE

drotleff said:


> Interesting insight. I would've thought that the decoupling made it easier on DORA. Under the new system DORA just needs to say yay/nay and NCEES does all the work.
> 
> Thanks. I'm being as kind as can be, but I would love to annoy that one person at DORA who makes the final call.


I believe there's still some lingering folks who applied the old way, and they have to get those all straightened out first. When I was waiting for results last year, the folks who had applied before decoupling all got their licenses put in the lookup before we found out the next week.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

keviv said:


> Lol. so you are having fun here eh ? and you are from WRE. I am structural from FL. Fingers crossed


Well I was having fun here yesterday.... was supposed to be busy with EB Mafia today but God has other plans ....Now I am just typing here pretending as if I haven't seen my result yet.... yesterday was better....


----------



## 5 to 9

Seems like the pace of states reporting in has trickled considerably down since the morning rush. Possibility that only one or two more states report before the end of the day?


----------



## tunnelguy

drotleff said:


> Interesting insight. I would've thought that the decoupling made it easier on DORA. Under the new system DORA just needs to say yay/nay and NCEES does all the work.
> 
> Thanks. I'm being as kind as can be, but I would love to annoy that one person at DORA who makes the final call.


Is there anything that we have to do to get our results. DORA is saying that I NCEES hasn't compiled a record for me. I submitted all of the expereinece/verification through the NCEES my portal, but that is the only thing I have done. I haven't done anything with DORA. Any info?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tunnelguy said:


> Is there anything that we have to do to get our results. DORA is saying that I NCEES hasn't compiled a record for me. I submitted all of the expereinece/verification through the NCEES my portal, but that is the only thing I have done. I haven't done anything with DORA. Any info?


No idea. @MadamPirate PE?

This seems like a good thing to discuss in a separate Colorado thread. It wouldn't surprise me if other people are having this issue.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tunnelguy said:


> Is there anything that we have to do to get our results. DORA is saying that I NCEES hasn't compiled a record for me. I submitted all of the expereinece/verification through the NCEES my portal, but that is the only thing I have done. I haven't done anything with DORA. Any info?


You don't have an application ready in DORA's system. You'll complete your NCEES record once you have a passing result, then transmit it to DORA for initial licensure. 

Like @RBHeadge PE said, I'm going to go ahead and start a Colorado thread in the Oct 2020 forum. That's a better place to talk about this stuff.


----------



## SeanVA

Passed in VA. Transpo Depth 3rd time taking it. Honestly if it wasnt for Samir and EET I would have had a way tougher time. I used EET binders for a lot of the test.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*Feel free to make a thread for your state in the October 2020 Exam Results forum - that will help keep this thread on topic to waiting.*


----------



## DerekRChristian

It's the hope that kills you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 to 9 said:


> Seems like the pace of states reporting in has trickled considerably down since the morning rush. Possibility that only one or two more states report before the end of the day?


Yeah, looking at the map I don't think we'll get too much else today. Maybe OK and AK.

In case anyone is curious, only 263 electoral votes worth of states have released so far. 

I expect a wave of states tomorrow morning.


----------



## BD EE

CMM056 said:


> If you took a prep course for the Civil: Water Resources and Environmental, and you passed - Can you give me your recommendation regarding on-demand courses? I was looking at School of PE or EET.
> 
> @TwistedLeague recommends EET.


I took Civil Engineering academy (was one of the cheapest courses) and to be honest it didn't have any help with depth other than a practice depth exam that came with it. My strategy for the depth was focus on the hydraulics and hydrology and take my lumps on environmental (my experience is site design, particularly in stormwater). It worked for me, but if you need focus on the depth portion, they don't cover it at all really, which I didn't expect when I purchased it.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So I had 24 correct in AM and 24 correct in the PM for WR Civil... What does that tell me  even my diagnostic report is confusing like the exam


----------



## York

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, looking at the map I don't think we'll get too much else today. Maybe OK and AK.
> 
> In case anyone is curious, only 263 electoral votes worth of states have released so far.
> 
> I expect there will be a wave of states tomorrow morning.


Pure speculation, but I'm pretty sure OK won't get results today.


----------



## 5 to 9

Texas is in...

I failed... again


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I had 24 correct in AM and 24 correct in the PM for WR Civil... What does that tell me  even my diagnostic report is confusing like the exam


Without seeing it...I say you've got to improve your AM score.  From what I've seen, most people try to get 30+ in the AM which leaves you more wiggle room in the PM where the problems are _arguably _more difficult/intensive.  It should also show you which particular subjects you were weak on

Edit: Still in purgatory here....


----------



## drotleff

tunnelguy said:


> Is there anything that we have to do to get our results. DORA is saying that I NCEES hasn't compiled a record for me. I submitted all of the expereinece/verification through the NCEES my portal, but that is the only thing I have done. I haven't done anything with DORA. Any info?




Correct, you can't do much with DORA until your record is "complete", i.e. you get your exam results. The reason one would call DORA, is to ask when they will approve of NCEES releasing our scores, not because one wants actual PE license right now now now.

Anyways, someone finally picked up the phone, but the guy seemed beyond overwhelmed. He did not seem to understand that NCEES is waiting on DORA to release results. Things are not looking good CO test takers. We'll be waiting for days.


----------



## 5 to 9

Congratulations to all those who passed.

Seriously, awesome job on everyone who did.

I think I'm going to go lie down for a bit


----------



## TwistedLeague

OH MY FUEPAOSFHSDPFOJHSDPFOHSD WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Texas dropped 

2nd time around!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

FWIW - post was just made in the Results thread by FBPE saying 24-48 hours for release.


----------



## leggo PE

GAengineer3 said:


> Failed lateral AGAIN with 30/40. A, A, IR, U. Is this score even close to passing?


It's all anecdotal, but I think you want no more than 1 IR in the PM section. You look like you have a plenty good enough AM score (I think you want at least 27 in the AM), so I personally think you're close... Just need to get the IR to an A and the U to an IR, and keep the morning score high (easier said than done).

Don't give up!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

drotleff said:


> Correct, you can't do much with DORA until your record is "complete", i.e. you get your exam results. The reason one would call DORA, is to ask when they will approve of NCEES releasing our scores, not because one wants actual PE license right now now now.
> 
> Anyways, someone finally picked up the phone, but the guy seemed beyond overwhelmed. He did not seem to understand that NCEES is waiting on DORA to release results. Things are not looking good CO test takers. We'll be waiting for days.


Take a breath, and let's chat about these things in the Colorado thread:


----------



## civconstr

civil construction:  pass


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @vhab49_PE


Get the U up to IR or A, and at least 70% in the AM.  Afternoon looks far better than mine.


----------



## Brown0

I have been stalking these boards for the past two days and dissappointed to still be waiting for OH results to drop, but I did just notice on the Ohio license lookup status change from "In Review - Exam Eligible" to "In Review - Fee Required". Good news? Still hope for OH today?


----------



## MariM

NJHHEngineer said:


> FWIW - post was just made in the Results thread by FBPE saying 24-48 hours for release.


Another 1-2 day wait...

This is terrible!


----------



## athlete-student-engineer

First time - really appreciate you all here and it helped me get through this. To all of you who didn't pass, keep your chin up. You got this.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

MariM said:


> Another 1-2 day wait...
> 
> This is terrible!


Could be worse.  I'm NJ - so we'll get results anywhere from tomorrow to April if my experience with State Agencies has taught me anything..


----------



## Shneak

athlete-student-engineer said:


> View attachment 20093
> First time - really appreciate you all here and it helped me get through this. To all of you who didn't pass, keep your chin up. You got this.


Doesn't Texas give you a score and percent? Or is that only if you fail?


----------



## 5 to 9

Shneak said:


> Doesn't Texas give you a score and percent? Or is that only if you fail?


Grades are not yet available on Texas PE website


----------



## The Running Man

Good luck to everyone who took the test in Colorado! It was really hard waiting for results a year ago but they did finally get here.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Running Man said:


> Good luck to everyone who took the test in Colorado! It was really hard waiting for results a year ago but they did finally get here.


Hey, good to see you!


----------



## keviv

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I had 24 correct in AM and 24 correct in the PM for WR Civil... What does that tell me  even my diagnostic report is confusing like the exam


you did very well in PM, fi you continue same in that.. I am confident you ll do it next time !
you could have scored 30+ with little effort I guess


----------



## Shneak

COLORADO IS IN


----------



## ThisSucks

Failed in TX with a 48. Sigh.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Shneak said:


> COLORADO IS IN


Whaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Shneak

MadamPirate PE said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Schloobs

Brown0 said:


> I have been stalking these boards for the past two days and dissappointed to still be waiting for OH results to drop, but I did just notice on the Ohio license lookup status change from "In Review - Exam Eligible" to "In Review - Fee Required". Good news? Still hope for OH today?


That’s what I’m wondering. I don’t understand why they wouldn’t release today. Historically they always release on first day.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Shneak said:


> View attachment 20094


Congrats!


----------



## The Running Man

Shneak said:


> View attachment 20094


Congratulations! Was it at the stock show place again this year?


----------



## Brown0

Schloobs said:


> That’s what I’m wondering. I don’t understand why they wouldn’t release today. Historically they always release on first day.


I see a $50 fee in my eLicense account dated today at 3:57PM, to be paid. The "final registration fee" is the only related $50 fee in Ohio. Tell-tale sign maybe? Obviously trying not to get my hopes up before seeing the NCEES dashboard update.


----------



## OBGator

NJHHEngineer said:


> FWIW - post was just made in the Results thread by FBPE saying 24-48 hours for release.


Can you link to this please?


----------



## Dionysus

Has anyone heard anything regarding Illinois? If I remember correctly, someone was in touch with one of the reps over at CTS at one point?


----------



## DerekRChristian

OBGator said:


> Can you link to this please?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Brown0 said:


> I see a $50 fee in my eLicense account dated today at 3:57PM, to be paid. The "final registration fee" is the only related $50 fee in Ohio. Tell-tale sign maybe? Obviously trying not to get my hopes up before seeing the NCEES dashboard update.


Sounds like you're doing SCIENCE! for us.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Posting failure. Nothing to see here. These are not the droids you're looking for.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

triple!


----------



## athlete-student-engineer

Shneak said:


> Doesn't Texas give you a score and percent? Or is that only if you fail?


Ive heard they do, but cant seem to find out my score. Wondering if it comes from TPBE and they havent released anything, yet. https://pels.texas.gov/exam_check_grades.php


----------



## OBGator

Well that's kind of ridiculous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 5 to 9

MadamPirate PE said:


> triple!


I'm so sorry to hear


----------



## tunnelguy

To my amazement. CO is out. I passed


----------



## Shneak

The Running Man said:


> Congratulations! Was it at the stock show place again this year?


Yes it was. Cold dark concrete jungle.


----------



## 5 to 9

To those who passed the civil structural exam, what was most helpful, EET or SOPE?

I think I'm going to start looking into online classes. I'm tired of failing.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

5 to 9 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear


Whoops, I meant posting fail. I better go fix that.

I passed last Oct.


----------



## Brown0

Ohio is up -  4:33PM


----------



## Rburd PE

5 to 9 said:


> To those who passed the civil structural exam, what was most helpful, EET or SOPE?
> 
> I think I'm going to start looking into online classes. I'm tired of failing.


I've heard great things about SoPE. I think I'm going to give it a try this go around.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Shneak said:


> Yes it was. Cold dark concrete jungle.


I hate that place. Coming out after the exam sucked because I live west and was driving right into the sun.


----------



## MariM

OBGator said:


> Well that's kind of ridiculous. Thanks for sharing.


I know the Rep said 24-48 hours but I can't help but keep refreshing.

I've done it all day, it's become a habit lol


----------



## Schloobs

Ohio still hasn't sent the email- but myncees dashboard shows a PASS!

I took the civil- transportation exam and used School of PE for study. I found the exam to be extremely challenging and was not confident I passed. so relieved.


----------



## DerekRChristian

5 to 9 said:


> To those who passed the civil structural exam, what was most helpful, EET or SOPE?
> 
> I think I'm going to start looking into online classes. I'm tired of failing.


In structures, I felt like SoPE did great at prepping me for the morning, but was inadequate at truly prepping me for the afternoon.


----------



## civconstr

5 to 9 said:


> To those who passed the civil structural exam, what was most helpful, EET or SOPE?
> 
> I think I'm going to start looking into online classes. I'm tired of failing.


its expensive, but you're taking the test with a hand tied behind your back if you're not doing this.

i took testmasters, but had i failed construction, i would've been taking EET.


----------



## CLE_ENG

Ohio is in! I havent gotten the email either, but NCEES shows that I PASSED.


----------



## 5 to 9

DerekRChristian said:


> In structures, I felt like SoPE did great at prepping me for the morning, but was inadequate at truly prepping me for the afternoon.


I appreciate the advice. I got 28 correct on AM and 18 correct on PM. What I really need help on is the afternoon section, but seems like neither of the PE courses are helpful with that. Oh well, couldn't hurt to try, right?

Thanks for the heads up. I'll check out SoPE for next time. Third time's the charm


----------



## York

Oklahoma is in 4:46 EST


----------



## DerekRChristian

5 to 9 said:


> I appreciate the advice. I got 28 correct on AM and 18 correct on PM. What I really need help on is the afternoon section, but seems like neither of the PE courses are helpful with that. Oh well, couldn't hurt to try, right?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'll check out SoPE for next time. Third time's the charm


Absolutely! This was my first attempt, and being that I'm in FL, I still don't know how I did. With SoPE's practice exams, I was scoring between 50 and 56 out of 80, but the morning session on the big day felt easier than the practice exams. The afternoon session was a nightmare.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

5 to 9 said:


> To those who passed the civil structural exam, what was most helpful, EET or SOPE?
> 
> I think I'm going to start looking into online classes. I'm tired of failing.


I took the EET course for the breadth section (disclosure: I took WRE, but still). FWIW, I think it's the best value and the printed resources were excellent, in my opinion. To be honest, I didn't even get through the entire course (I skipped a bunch of the video lectures) but was able to BS my way through the exam with the printed material alone.


----------



## A V

I'm calling the day! Florida might not even release the result by tomorrow according to FBPE Rep. They have to manually verify those applicants that already submitted their application for licensing before the exam.


----------



## SeanVA

EET is gold!


----------



## A V

FBPE Rep said:


> We still have a few holdovers from when you had to register with FBPE prior to registering to take the exam. Those examinees have to be manually verified in our system.


----------



## Tuggie

MariM said:


> I know the Rep said 24-48 hours but I can't help but keep refreshing.
> 
> I've done it all day, it's become a habit lol


I’m not laughing because I’m doing the same thing!


----------



## MariM

A V said:


> I'm calling the day! Florida might not even release the result by tomorrow according to FBPE Rep. They have to manually verify those applicants that already submitted their application for licensing before the exam.


A lot of people also mentioned that the date of the exam changed from October 22, 2020 to just October 2020. On my NCEES, I haven't seen that change


----------



## sarah21212

I guess it's time to take a break from refreshing for the night. Still no changes on the CT state website either but I am hoping I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## A V

MariM said:


> A lot of people also mentioned that the date of the exam changed from October 22, 2020 to just October 2020. On my NCEES, I haven't seen that change


idk! mine did change tho. I don't think that it means something. Do not over think.


----------



## 0036SK

I passed. After 4 unsuccessful attempts, I finally made it. Very grateful to you guys for the support you provide here. I can't put my gratitude in words here but this forum really helped a lot in understanding the intricacies of this exam. At one time I almost lost confidence in my abilities but never gave up.

I know people here have not passed but ultimately you guys can and will. So do not give up. I am saying this from my own personal experience.


----------



## MariM

A V said:


> idk! mine did change tho. I don't think that it means something. Do not over think.


Let’s hope for good news tomorrow! Best of luck!


----------



## A V

MariM said:


> Let’s hope for good news tomorrow! Best of luck!


yeah, really! we need it.


----------



## FBPE Rep

A V said:


> I'm calling the day! Florida might not even release the result by tomorrow according to FBPE Rep. They have to manually verify those applicants that already submitted their application for licensing before the exam.


I asked our ED to let me know when she tells NCEES to release our results. I'll update the forum when I hear something. (Though if everyone's constantly refreshing their screens, you may know before me!)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Pran

TX out. 50, darn!


----------



## civilMC

MA out. 5:02 email. Passed WRE on my third try!!!!!!


----------



## Schloobs

Brown0 said:


> I see a $50 fee in my eLicense account dated today at 3:57PM, to be paid. The "final registration fee" is the only related $50 fee in Ohio. Tell-tale sign maybe? Obviously trying not to get my hopes up before seeing the NCEES dashboard update.


was your theory correct??


----------



## ceceljal

MA pulling through at the end of the day!!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Now that the high has worn off on me passing, just want to shoutout this website and forum for keeping me sane throughout the process. Last year when I took it I failed and it wasn't fun. Seeing the support you guys shown and encouraged me to not give up helped. To all the guys/gals that didnt pass this time around, its not the end of the world. You have the experience and all you need to do is keep pushing yourself and you'll do it! I know if I can pass the PE exam (A C+ average student who was god awful at exam taking) you can definitely pass it. Enjoy the holidays rest the mind and kick ass in the new year!

Also, i took the PPI2Pass course the first time and failed. Took the EET course the 2nd go around and passed. EET is 1000000% worth taking if you need a course!


----------



## bridge400

Pran said:


> TX out. 50, darn!


What discipline? did you get a diagnostic report?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I think that will do it for the day.

I want to thank @MadamPirate PE, @Bizrock1, @chamataka, @nbogan87, @5 to 9, @BD EE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NJHHEngineer and many others for helping me with the map today, tracking down info from here, reddit, and elsewhere, and otherwise keeping me honest today. I greatly appreciate your help with this effort! And that's just the people who did a little bit extra in the map thread. There were so many of you in this thread that helped as well. I'll try to compile that thank you list tomorrow. 

I send my congratulations to everyone who passed today! For those that did not pass, this test does not define you as a person or an engineer; don't let it get you down. If you got approval to sit for the exam then you have the skills to pass it too!

And finally, for those who are still waiting: you have my condolences. Let's do this again tomorrow.


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think that will do it for the day.
> 
> I want to thank @MadamPirate PE, @Bizrock1, @chamataka, @nbogan87, @5 to 9, @BD EE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NJHHEngineer and many others for helping me with the map today, tracking down info from here, reddit, and elsewhere, and otherwise keeping me honest today. I greatly appreciate your help with this effort! And that's just the people who did a little bit extra in the map thread. There were so many of you in this thread that helped as well. I'll try to compile that thank you list tomorrow.
> 
> I send my congratulations to everyone who passed today! For those that did pass, this test does not define you as a person or an engineer; don't let it get you down. If you got approval to sit for the exam then you have the skills to pass it too!
> 
> And finally, for those who are still waiting: you have my condolences. Let's do this again tomorrow.


You do so much for this board. Thank YOU for all your hard work @RBHeadge PE and everything that you do to keep these forums afloat! I'm glad to be part of this community as we all celebrate (and commiserate) together in exam stress.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Thx Fish Guy

You have a typo in the 2nd line of your 2nd paragraph ( @RBHeadge PE)


----------



## Cynderet

I passed!  WRE!  I can't believe it!  in CA


----------



## RBHeadge PE

okay, definitely calling it a night now.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I don't know how to sleep today.... I have spiders running in my mind....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> I don't know how to sleep today.... I have spiders running in my mind....


You should see a doctor for that. That doesn't sound normal.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You should see a doctor for that. That doesn't sound normal.


I don't want to retract my vote for roarbark and vote you..... lemme be I no see no doctor no more


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Anyways thanks for making the suck less sucky to all the members of this forum....hope its me dancing next time on the forum with green tab


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

ChexLeMeneux said:


> Posting passing update on LinkedIn - tacky or no?


Not tacky!

Huge accomplishment. Be proud of all your hard work and show future (and current) employers how valuable you are.


----------



## Euler_Buckling

EET Civil Structural depth classes made all the difference for me.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

RBHeadge PE said:


> Okay, it's time for me to prewrite some threads.


RBHeadge— I am on SD’s licensee list but no official results yet


----------



## Brown0

Schloobs said:


> was your theory correct??


Yes, it was. I passed! Maybe useful for January OH takers to look for as the day goes on.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> RBHeadge— I am on SD’s licensee list but no official results yet


Congrats! I'll make a note on the map. Please let me know when the official words arrives.


----------



## 5 to 9

Euler_Buckling said:


> EET Civil Structural depth classes made all the difference for me.


Taking your advice on this one. I really need to get my structural depth score up severely next time


----------



## CivilPE4ME

RBHeadge PE said:


> Congrats! I'll make a note on the map. Please let me know when the official words arrives.


Will do!


----------



## Ky_Su

If I failed the exam, can I claim massive fraud, dead people taking the exam and have the state board overturn my result?


----------



## DrRich PE

tunnelguy said:


> To my amazement. CO is out. I passed


Congrats! Another geotech


----------



## Smart Sam

Fortunately PASSED - Construction Depth. California. Time to rest and relax.


----------



## babybus

Texas posted the score of the PE exam. Could anyone confirm? If its score, then i got 80/80 as reported lol


----------



## babybus

I figured out that 



babybus said:


> Texas posted the score of the PE exam. Could anyone confirm? If its score, then i got 80/80 as reported lol
> 
> View attachment 20128


it’s percentage lol


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

5 to 9 said:


> Taking your advice on this one. I really need to get my structural depth score up severely next time


I can't speak to the Structural Depth review from EET but if I had had to bet on it, I would say worth every penny.  I took their Breadth &amp; Construction Depth and felt extremely confident going into the exam, and coming out of it.  The class was worth every penny and their pre-sectioned binders were worth their weight in gold.  Used them more than any other reference on the exam.

Now, I start my day 2 of hell as I wait for my results.


----------



## Engineerbabu

babybus said:


> Texas posted the score of the PE exam. Could anyone confirm? If its score, then i got 80/80 as reported lol
> 
> View attachment 20128


I got 91 last year. It probably is percentile but who knows. Passing is all that matters IMO.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

babybus said:


> Texas posted the score of the PE exam. Could anyone confirm? If its score, then i got 80/80 as reported lol
> 
> View attachment 20128






Engineerbabu said:


> I got 91 last year. It probably is percentile but who knows. Passing is all that matters IMO.






babybus said:


> I figured out that
> 
> it’s percentage lol


^this

TX provides a percentage score for some reason and IIRC, there's some magic behind it so you can't glean a cut score from it


----------



## phillstill

Heck Yeah! I'll take it!


----------



## matate99

Alright, this is most likely the day for me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sarah21212

matate99 said:


> Alright, this is most likely the day for me. Fingers crossed.


same here


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

MS kicks off Day 2...


----------



## A V

Let's see how we will remember December 16, 2020 later! good luck guys.


----------



## TwistedLeague

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ^this
> 
> TX provides a percentage score for some reason and IIRC, there's some magic behind it so you can't glean a cut score from it


Texas does some weird curve technique, Fine by me, it helped me out XD. Got a 73% here!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Man, Day 2 sucks already and we are only an hour or so in...Still no results here.  And knowing I'm one of the last remaining states is making this worse lol.

As one Redditor so eloquently put it yesterday, "Every time I get an E-mail, my butthole clenches and I want to throw up" - I've got to say...spot on...


----------



## 5 to 9

For those that care about cut scores, on Reddit I’m seeing that people failed the civil structural exam with 54/80. It’s possible that the cut score was 55 correct.

As far as percentage score goes, I have no idea what voodoo magic the PE board is using to calculate these percentages. If it’s true that civil structural cutoff is 55, then I have no idea how they got 64% for my 46/80


----------



## TwistedLeague

5 to 9 said:


> For those that care about cut scores, on Reddit I’m seeing that people failed the civil structural exam with 54/80. It’s possible that the cut score was 55 correct.
> 
> As far as percentage score goes, I have no idea what voodoo magic the PE board is using to calculate these percentages. If it’s true that civil structural cutoff is 55, then I have no idea how they got 64% for my 46/80


If you're in Texas I know they add a curve to your overall score. Which will boost the percentage


----------



## DerekRChristian

5 to 9 said:


> For those that care about cut scores, on Reddit I’m seeing that people failed the civil structural exam with 54/80. It’s possible that the cut score was 55 correct.
> 
> As far as percentage score goes, I have no idea what voodoo magic the PE board is using to calculate these percentages. If it’s true that civil structural cutoff is 55, then I have no idea how they got 64% for my 46/80


You're doing absolutely nothing for my confidence right now lol


----------



## 5 to 9

TwistedLeague said:


> If you're in Texas I know they add a curve to your overall score. Which will boost the percentage


I am in fact in Texas.

Percentage didn’t make me feel any better... but a good night’s sleep did. Third time’s the charm. I’m taking an online course next time and I’ll get it next time.

Congrats to you on passing by the by! PE was not easy this year!


----------



## TwistedLeague

5 to 9 said:


> I am in fact in Texas.
> 
> Percentage didn’t make me feel any better... but a good night’s sleep did. Third time’s the charm. I’m taking an online course next time and I’ll get it next time.
> 
> Congrats to you on passing by the by! PE was not easy this year!


Appreciate it! You'll kill it the 3rd time around. Let me know if you need any assistance prepping the 3rd time around. EET was seriously the saving grace for me if you havent used them before. They went into complete depth on all Breadth and Depth topics, and they provide you with like 1000 page lecture binders that i used about 80% of both the morning and afternoon sections.


----------



## Shiloh_45

Good Morning, first post but long time viewer. Took the PE: Structural in October of this year and awaiting results from Florida. Congrats to those who passed and hope that those who didn't will keep their heads up and try again next time, who knows, maybe we will be retrying together . Just wanted to thank all of you who have posted, it give a lot of people hope and encouragement through rough times. I know it did for me.

Thank you


----------



## MadamPirate PE

A V said:


> Let's see how we will remember December 16, 2020 later! good luck guys.


I remember December 16, 2019 as a VERY Good Day.


----------



## CUniverse

I’m checking way too often now lol, this is a rough part of the wait period


----------



## KSeng

CUniverse said:


> I’m checking way too often now lol, this is a rough part of the wait period


Right there with you.  Work productivity is suffering.  If NJ doesn't post today, I'm gonna lose it.

Congrats to everyone who passed, and keep your head up if you didn't.  You deserve a nice holiday break either way!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> TX provides a percentage score for some reason and IIRC, there's some magic behind it so you can't glean a cut score from it


Yes, Texas reports a percentage. It's not the raw percentage either, it's scaled so that a pass=70. We don't know how its produced either. It's obviously not fully linear based on cut score, because then we'd see weird results "at the tails".  I don't think we'll ever have enough information to figure it out either, something vital seems to be missing. People have been trying for years, and it isn't worth the effort.



NJHHEngineer said:


> Man, Day 2 sucks already and we are only an hour or so in...Still no results here.  And knowing I'm one of the last remaining states is making this worse lol.
> 
> As one Redditor so eloquently put it yesterday, "Every time I get an E-mail, my butthole clenches and I want to throw up" - I've got to say...spot on...


yep, that's how this part of the suck works.

Have you tried any of the backdoor methods for New Jersey? IIRC some of the old NJ state release show some potential possible ways to learn if you passed.



5 to 9 said:


> For those that care about cut scores, on Reddit I’m seeing that people failed the civil structural exam with 54/80. It’s possible that the cut score was 55 correct.
> 
> As far as percentage score goes, I have no idea what voodoo magic the PE board is using to calculate these percentages. If it’s true that civil structural cutoff is 55, then I have no idea how they got 64% for my 46/80


Not surprised to see a score in the mid-50s.

see statement above about calculating the Texas score.



TwistedLeague said:


> If you're in Texas I know they add a curve to your overall score. Which will boost the percentage


yes see above



CUniverse said:


> I’m checking way too often now lol, this is a rough part of the wait period


I've got a RL friend waiting on Illinois too. I want everyone to release quickly, but I especially want Illinois to release quickly just for their sanity.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

babybus said:


> I figured out that
> 
> it’s percentage lol






Engineerbabu said:


> I got 91 last year. It probably is percentile but who knows. Passing is all that matters IMO.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> ^this
> 
> TX provides a percentage score for some reason and IIRC, there's some magic behind it so you can't glean a cut score from it






phillstill said:


> Heck Yeah! I'll take it!
> 
> View attachment 20129






TwistedLeague said:


> Texas does some weird curve technique, Fine by me, it helped me out XD. Got a 73% here!


Some more info on my understanding of what Texas does (which I have gleaned from various posts on EB). Texas is required by law to provide a score, but NCEES is the org that decided on the passing "cut score".

NCEES provides the raw score information to Texas and what the passing cut score is (which is different for every test and every year). Texas sets the passing score to 70% and curves all scores around that (so again it's a different curve every year for each different test). 

People regularly try to match up the raw score from people who don't pass (which they get on their diagnostic) to the percentage score that TX provides. Then try to figure out what the cut score is. That method probably gets you pretty close, but you have to make some assumptions on how they are curving it (linear? bell curve? other?). I don't know that it's any better than tracking the highest reported failing raw score.

But the take away is that it's no easier or harder to pass in TX, the cut score is the same for everyone for each test. Texas just give you a little more information about how you did.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

@RBHeadge PE - oh yes I've tried checking the license lookup and the checklist methods.

Any other attempts to enter through the backdoor will probably cost a little extra...this is NJ.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE beat me to the TX explanation.


----------



## water.lily

my very 1st post here, have been watching this post relentlessly since last morning. congratulations to those who passed. FL wait is killing me! Civil WRE with 2nd attempt here....


----------



## Tuggie

water.lily said:


> my very 1st post here, have been watching this post relentlessly since last morning. congratulations to those who passed. FL wait is killing me! Civil WRE with 2nd attempt here....


The Florida wait is going to drive me to drink. Good thing I’m in a virtual training, maybe it will keep me from obsessively refreshing all websites even remotely associated with results!


----------



## MariM

Tuggie said:


> The Florida wait is going to drive me to drink. Good thing I’m in a virtual training, maybe it will keep me from obsessively refreshing all websites even remotely associated with results!


I’m on the same boat. Florida is going to drive me crazy


----------



## 305dalage

MariM said:


> I’m on the same boat. Florida is going to drive me crazy


Can't believe is not out yet. Everybody in Florida is going crazy


----------



## dsp002

water.lily said:


> my very 1st post here, have been watching this post relentlessly since last morning. congratulations to those who passed. FL wait is killing me! Civil WRE with 2nd attempt here....






Tuggie said:


> The Florida wait is going to drive me to drink. Good thing I’m in a virtual training, maybe it will keep me from obsessively refreshing all websites even remotely associated with results!


WRE 1st time FL...Studied for April 2020 too...I feel I've been waiting for 1 yr! so very anxious.


----------



## DerekRChristian

Tuggie said:


> The Florida wait is going to drive me to drink. Good thing I’m in a virtual training, maybe it will keep me from obsessively refreshing all websites even remotely associated with results!


Good a time as every to implement Whiskey Wednesdays, no?


----------



## keviv

Oh lord! 
Help me, waiting for FL

Does anyone know the cutoffs for structural, WRE, Transportation ?


----------



## Tuggie

DerekRChristian said:


> Good a time as every to implement Whiskey Wednesdays, no?


I’m down with Whiskey Wednesday


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Tuggie said:


> I’m down with Whiskey Wednesday


Where do I shine up?


----------



## A V

NJHHEngineer said:


> Where do I shine up?


You all are welcome to show up in Tampa Bay area; either way, I will be hammered tonight! lol 

let's hope for a good and happy hammered!


----------



## grandkenyonmartin

I've been following the thread over the last two days, eagerly anticipating my result like the rest of you. Just wanted to create an account and chime in from D.C. to let you all know that we've received our results here as well! 

Got the licensing board email last night confirming application approval and the NCEES email this morning with the result notice! We can now fill in the little dot for D.C. on the map!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Here's a dog pic to distract yall


----------



## keviv

A V said:


> You all are welcome to show up in Tampa Bay area; either way, I will be hammered tonight! lol
> 
> let's hope for a good and happy hammered!


Me too from Tampa Bay..  all are welcome here, you can enjoy the 70 degree weather tonight


----------



## Shiloh_45

grandkenyonmartin said:


> I've been following the thread over the last two days, eagerly anticipating my result like the rest of you. Just wanted to create an account and chime in from D.C. to let you all know that we've received our results here as well!
> 
> Got the licensing board email last night confirming application approval and the NCEES email this morning with the result notice! We can now fill in the little dot for D.C. on the map!


Congrats. Is it normally the case to receive the licensing board email prior to the NCEES result notice?


----------



## sarah21212

keviv said:


> Me too from Tampa Bay..  all are welcome here, you can enjoy the 70 degree weather tonight


I would love some 70 degree weather. We are getting 12-18" of snow here tonight. Although shoveling will be a good distraction if results don't come today


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Shiloh_45 said:


> Congrats. Is it normally the case to receive the licensing board email prior to the NCEES result notice?


depends on the state.

i got a notice from NCEES and 5 days later, got an email from my board with my license number


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

sarah21212 said:


> I would love some 70 degree weather. We are getting 12-18" of snow here tonight. Although shoveling will be a good distraction if results don't come today


8-12" here since the storm deviated from the original track


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So by popular opinion is it safe to say that EET course is great for Civil Water Resources too? I mean I am assuming the breadth is great based of on several posts here. Please recommend. Thanks.... Also, Goodmorning  had a sleepless night after failing now the news feels more settled in ...Ready for my coffee and for the next chapter


----------



## sandstorm

A V said:


> You all are welcome to show up in Tampa Bay area; either way, I will be hammered tonight! lol
> 
> let's hope for a good and happy hammered!






keviv said:


> Me too from Tampa Bay..  all are welcome here, you can enjoy the 70 degree weather tonight


tampa bay as well. see you in soho tonight?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

harshaPEAZ said:


> So by popular opinion is it safe to say that EET course is great for Civil Water Resources too? I mean I am assuming the breadth is great based of on several posts here. Please recommend. Thanks.... Also, Goodmorning  had a sleepless night after failing now the news feels more settled in ...Ready for my coffee and for the next chapter


Had a buddy of mine took the WRE twice.  Said the first time he took SoPE and failed.  Thought their Depth was a little lacking.  Took the EET the second time around and passed. I'm guessing Nazrul is the instructor for the EET WRE depth as he did the Hydraulics/Hydrology Breadth.  He's great.  Explains things very clearly and I think he does a great job of "dumbing it down" for someone who doesn't practice in that area regularly (or at all).  I've been in heavy highway construction for about 9 years now and haven't seen a Manning's equation or Rational Method problem since college. He did a great job bringing it all back for me.


----------



## PleaseHurryUpFBPE

FBPE Rep said:


> I asked our ED to let me know when she tells NCEES to release our results. I'll update the forum when I hear something. (Though if everyone's constantly refreshing their screens, you may know before me!)
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Good morning FBPE, hope you are feeling well rested and ready to tackle the day! Have I mentioned how you are my favorite licensing board in the entire word? because you are. Also, did you lose weight? because you are looking trim and toned; Wow!


----------



## KSeng

I just called the NJ board.  The representative first said that it would be 2-3 weeks (??).  I insisted that NCEES released the results to the states yesterday, and she said that it would be at least a week for the board to email the results.  I am really hoping there was a misunderstanding!


----------



## CivilPE4ME

harshaPEAZ said:


> So by popular opinion is it safe to say that EET course is great for Civil Water Resources too? I mean I am assuming the breadth is great based of on several posts here. Please recommend. Thanks.... Also, Goodmorning  had a sleepless night after failing now the news feels more settled in ...Ready for my coffee and for the next chapter


Absolutely. EET was great. I'm not NCEES confirmed as a passer, but I found my name on the states licensee list.. but I'm going to chalk this "supposed pass" to EET. Their binders and their classes were easy to understand and like others, I used them for about 85% of the test.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

KSeng said:


> I just called the NJ board.  The representative first said that it would be 2-3 weeks (??).  I insisted that NCEES released the results to the states yesterday, and she said that it would be at least a week for the board to email the results.  I am really hoping there was a misunderstanding!


You're joking right?  I shouldn't be shocked...but you're joking right?


----------



## jngreen21

harshaPEAZ said:


> So by popular opinion is it safe to say that EET course is great for Civil Water Resources too? I mean I am assuming the breadth is great based of on several posts here. Please recommend. Thanks.... Also, Goodmorning  had a sleepless night after failing now the news feels more settled in ...Ready for my coffee and for the next chapter


WRE here too. Used SoPE first time and failed, felt grossly underprepared. EET this time and it was night and day difference. We will see once FL releases...


----------



## KSeng

NJHHEngineer said:


> You're joking right?  I shouldn't be shocked...but you're joking right?


Not joking and I'm beside myself right now.  You can call and confirm if you'd like.. please provide an update if so.


----------



## DerekRChristian

NJHHEngineer said:


> Had a buddy of mine took the WRE twice.  Said the first time he took SoPE and failed.  Thought their Depth was a little lacking.  Took the EET the second time around and passed. I'm guessing Nazrul is the instructor for the EET WRE depth as he did the Hydraulics/Hydrology Breadth.  He's great.  Explains things very clearly and I think he does a great job of "dumbing it down" for someone who doesn't practice in that area regularly (or at all).  I've been in heavy highway construction for about 9 years now and haven't seen a Manning's equation or Rational Method problem since college. He did a great job bringing it all back for me.


Having taken SoPE for structural depth, I'd agree that it felt like it wasn't adequate. Sure, there was plenty of material, but I still had to basically christmas-tree 8 questions or so at the end, so how well did it REALLY help me prepare?
That could be down to time management, too, but idk.


----------



## Shiloh_45

CivilPE4ME said:


> Absolutely. EET was great. I'm not NCEES confirmed as a passer, but I found my name on the states licensee list.. but I'm going to chalk this "supposed pass" to EET. Their binders and their classes were easy to understand and like others, I used them for about 85% of the test.


Where did you go to check if you don't mind me asking? Thanks


----------



## MariM

DerekRChristian said:


> Having taken SoPE for structural depth, I'd agree that it felt like it wasn't adequate. Sure, there was plenty of material, but I still had to basically christmas-tree 8 questions or so at the end, so how well did it REALLY help me prepare?
> That could be down to time management, too, but idk.


I took TestMasters for WRE. I also felt it wasn't too helpful for either breadth or depth.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

KSeng said:


> Not joking and I'm beside myself right now.  You can call and confirm if you'd like.. please provide an update if so.


Do you know who you spoke with?  Or was it the first person to answer the phone?  On the Board website there is an email address for someone who's been delegated the responsibility of dealing with exam related matters.  I'm tempted to shoot an email over.


----------



## JayKay PE

KSeng said:


> I just called the NJ board.  The representative first said that it would be 2-3 weeks (??).  I insisted that NCEES released the results to the states yesterday, and she said that it would be at least a week for the board to email the results.  I am really hoping there was a misunderstanding!


Not surprised.  When I passed for NY, in December 2018, it took a solid 4 months before I actually showed up in NYS license records.  So.  I was in awkward "I passed, but can't called myself a PE since I technically don't have a license number yet" limbo for a while.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

Shiloh_45 said:


> Where did you go to check if you don't mind me asking? Thanks


I saw in the past that SD added passers to their licensee lookup site. So depending on your state, you'd check that site for your state. This doesn't work for every state though, because not all work that way.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

CivilPE4ME said:


> I saw in the past that SD added passers to their licensee lookup site. So depending on your state, you'd check that site for your state. This doesn't work for every state though, because *not all work that way.*


And some don't work at all! (see: NJ)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

KSeng said:


> Not joking and I'm beside myself right now.  You can call and confirm if you'd like.. please provide an update if so.






NJHHEngineer said:


> Do you know who you spoke with?  Or was it the first person to answer the phone?  On the Board website there is an email address for someone who's been delegated the responsibility of dealing with exam related matters.  I'm tempted to shoot an email over.


please don't bug the state board reps either. just chill and stare at my model dog while you wait.


----------



## KSeng

NJHHEngineer said:


> Do you know who you spoke with?  Or was it the first person to answer the phone?  On the Board website there is an email address for someone who's been delegated the responsibility of dealing with exam related matters.  I'm tempted to shoot an email over.


It was the first person to answer, didn't catch her name.  I just sent an email to my delegated representative and will update if I receive a response.  Sorry, don't mean to spread the panic it just seems ridiculous they would take that long and I really hope she was wrong.



JayKay PE said:


> Not surprised.  When I passed for NY, in December 2018, it took a solid 4 months before I actually showed up in NYS license records.  So.  I was in awkward "I passed, but can't called myself a PE since I technically don't have a license number yet" limbo for a while.


That's crazy!  Though at least you knew you passed.  I asked her point blank "So that's the soonest I can find out if I passed or not?  And she softly said "yes.."".


----------



## Shiloh_45

CivilPE4ME said:


> I saw in the past that SD added passers to their licensee lookup site. So depending on your state, you'd check that site for your state. This doesn't work for every state though, because not all work that way.


Thank you, I have been using the FL lookup but nothing. Hope that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Florida should be out soon.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So by popular opinion is it safe to say that EET course is great for Civil Water Resources too? I mean I am assuming the breadth is great based of on several posts here. Please recommend. Thanks.... Also, Goodmorning  had a sleepless night after failing now the news feels more settled in ...Ready for my coffee and for the next chapter


hey so from my personal experience, i don't recommend immediately diving back in and signing up and all of that shit.

i was really bummed that i didn't pass and i was all gung-ho, "i'm gonna retake it the next exam cycle and pass!" and i was so burnt out from working and studying that i didn't study. at all.

so my suggestion is to take a few weeks off from even thinking about the PE. and re-evaluate if you really want to take it the next exam cycle - if you work-life balance can handle it, if you home life can handle it, if your mental health can handle it (most important imo), if your physical health can handle it.


----------



## FBPE Rep

PleaseHurryUpFBPE said:


> Good morning FBPE, hope you are feeling well rested and ready to tackle the day! Have I mentioned how you are my favorite licensing board in the entire word? because you are. Also, did you lose weight? because you are looking trim and toned; Wow!


Thanks! And thank you for ignoring this COVID weight. 

By the way, FBPE just authorized NCEES to release the October 2020 results.


----------



## Shiloh_45

MadamPirate PE said:


> Florida should be out soon.


----------



## DerekRChristian

FBPE Rep said:


> Thanks! And thank you for ignoring this COVID weight.
> 
> By the way, FBPE just authorized NCEES to release the October 2020 results.


I suddenly DON'T want to know...


----------



## DerekRChristian

DerekRChristian said:


> I suddenly DON'T want to know...


At this point it's like having teeth pulled by a backyard dentist...


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> please don't bug the state board reps either. just chill and stare at my model dog while you wait.


I wasn't going to bug.  I was going to politely state how much I appreciate their hard work in such a stressful time and then shmooze my way into their good graces for a more favorable response...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> I wasn't going to bug.  I was going to politely state how much I appreciate their hard work in such a stressful time and then shmooze my way into their good graces for a more favorable response...


also don't do that.


----------



## FBPE Rep

LyceeFruit PE said:


> please don't bug the state board reps either. just chill and stare at my model dog while you wait.


It's not bugging us. We're here for you, both prospective and licensed PEs. Please feel free to reach out to us any time!

(Cute dog, BTW!)


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

FBPE Rep said:


> It's not bugging us. We're here for you, both prospective and licensed PEs. Please feel free to reach out to us any time!


So like...is there a State Board Dance or something every year where you guys network and stuff?  Could you give the NJ Board a call and speed 'em up??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Shiloh_45 said:


> Congrats. Is it normally the case to receive the licensing board email prior to the NCEES result notice?


It is for DC. And I *think* SD, Montana. Certainly for a few other states.



KSeng said:


> I just called the NJ board.  The representative first said that it would be 2-3 weeks (??).  I insisted that NCEES released the results to the states yesterday, and she said that it would be at least a week for the board to email the results.  I am really hoping there was a misunderstanding!


Situation Normal. This happens every cycle with NJ, look at the previous NJ threads and WttS. It won't really be that long.


----------



## Fletch F. Fletch

FBPE Rep said:


> It's not bugging us. We're here for you, both prospective and licensed PEs. Please feel free to reach out to us any time!
> 
> (Cute dog, BTW!)


Wish you were on this board last year when we were dying on day 2.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> So like...is there a State Board Dance or something every year where you guys network and stuff?  Could you give the NJ Board a call and speed 'em up??


That's not how it works. It's New Jersey that "pays people a visit" to get the them to do things. Not the other way around.


----------



## Tuggie

DerekRChristian said:


> I suddenly DON'T want to know...


This is me. I’m legit scared to go to the site


----------



## A V

Results are in! I Passed!


----------



## DerekRChristian

Tuggie said:


> This is me. I’m legit scared to go to the site


Tempted just to give one of y'all my login.


----------



## dsp002

A V said:


> Results are in! I Passed!


YES!!! good luck everyone!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's not how it works. It's New Jersey that "pays people a visit" to get the them to do things. Not the other way around.


you're not supposed to talk about that...

Plus why do you think we have to do the visiting?  Nobody wants to come here, willingly.  I mean I love it here...but that's because I'm born and raised.  And we have better bagels &amp; pizza than anywhere else...and pork roll.  Don't like it? fight me...


----------



## water.lily

I passed!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I just remembered that I'm from Philly and its my birthright and responsibility to grief New Jersey. But I've been helpful so far and I'm not sure if I should start trolling. So before I make my decision, I'll ask the New Jersey folks in this thread who's their favorite football team?


----------



## keviv

dsp002 said:


> YES!!! good luck everyone!


I Failed


----------



## KSeng

NJHHEngineer said:


> you're not supposed to talk about that...
> 
> Plus why do you think we have to do the visiting?  Nobody wants to come here, willingly.  I mean I love it here...but that's because I'm born and raised.  And we have better bagels &amp; pizza than anywhere else...and pork roll.  Don't like it? fight me...


Amen!!

And thank you for the assurance, RB.


----------



## jngreen21

Pass WRE second attempt, cant say enough about EET.


----------



## KSeng

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just remembered that I'm from Philly and its my birthright and responsibility to grief New Jersey. But I've been helpful so far and I'm not sure if I should start trolling. So before I make my decision, I'll ask the New Jersey folks in this thread who's their favorite football team?


Do not worry friend... Eagles here.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just remembered that I'm from Philly and its my birthright and responsibility to grief New Jersey. But I've been helpful so far and I'm not sure if I should start trolling. So before I make my decision, I'll ask the New Jersey folks in this thread who's their favorite football team?


My wife is from just outside Philly lol...and to answer your question, I'm a Titans fan.  Not those Dirty Birds...

Edit: @RBHeadge PE I mean we could always meet and talk this out over some Gino's...or Pat's? ...


----------



## DerekRChristian

A V said:


> Results are in! I Passed!


ME TOO! LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Tuggie

I have failed  I’m a bit heartbroken


----------



## JayKay PE

KSeng said:


> It was the first person to answer, didn't catch her name.  I just sent an email to my delegated representative and will update if I receive a response.  Sorry, don't mean to spread the panic it just seems ridiculous they would take that long and I really hope she was wrong.
> 
> That's crazy!  Though at least you knew you passed.  I asked her point blank "So that's the soonest I can find out if I passed or not?  And she softly said "yes.."".


Wait...I'm confused.  If you passed NCEES (which you should be checking their website), you don't need to call the state education website?  Usually NJ/NY are one of the early states to release, so you know you passed...it just takes forever to get uploaded to the states.  You should be bugging NCEES to see if you passed, not NJ.  Unless NJ is decoupled or something like that, and you need confirmation that your experience counts?  I wouldn't bother the state people until NCEES updates, tbh.  State people are mostly in charge of issuing license numbers/helping with applications, not determining if you passed or not.  That's all on NCEES.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> And we have better bagels &amp; pizza than anywhere else...and pork roll.  Don't like it? fight me...


I will agree with the pizza. I've been saying for nearly 20 years that the best pizza "heat map" is centered on NJ (getting NYC and Philly) and drops off quickly from there.

Bagels? Not enough data to make a qualified statement. Probably similar to the pizza map above.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just remembered that I'm from Philly and its my birthright and responsibility to grief New Jersey. But I've been helpful so far and I'm not sure if I should start trolling. So before I make my decision, I'll ask the New Jersey folks in this thread who's their favorite football team?


One of my brothers and my sister both went to grad school in Philly. We spent a lot of time there. I like the city.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

NJHHEngineer said:


> Had a buddy of mine took the WRE twice.  Said the first time he took SoPE and failed.  Thought their Depth was a little lacking.  Took the EET the second time around and passed. I'm guessing Nazrul is the instructor for the EET WRE depth as he did the Hydraulics/Hydrology Breadth.  He's great.  Explains things very clearly and I think he does a great job of "dumbing it down" for someone who doesn't practice in that area regularly (or at all).  I've been in heavy highway construction for about 9 years now and haven't seen a Manning's equation or Rational Method problem since college. He did a great job bringing it all back for me.


I guess I do not have much issue in my own area WRE so more for like breadth topics specially soil and transportation. Is EET the one I should go with. I feel I have enough material and books etc. also took a course. Which I can take again for free of charge since I failed but I don't want to leave anything which might just help me get the last 6-9 questions right.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> I will agree with the pizza. I've been saying for nearly 20 years that the best pizza "heat map" is centered on NJ (getting NYC and Philly) and drops off quickly from there.
> 
> Bagels? Not enough data to make a qualified statement. Probably similar to the pizza map above.


But anywhere blows Maryland bagels out of the water.  My uncle lives down there and every time he comes up he buys out all of the everything bagels from the shops near us and brings them back.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> My wife is from just outside Philly lol...and to answer your question, I'm a Titans fan.  Not those Dirty Birds...
> 
> Edit: @RBHeadge PE I mean we could always meet and talk this out over some Gino's...or Pat's? ...


Titans? How'd that happen. I mean, it's way better than saying the giants, but it's still a headscratcher.

p.s. I prefer Steve's


----------



## erice789

Thanks for helping me get through this waiting period guys...One and done.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

harshaPEAZ said:


> I guess I do not have much issue in my own area WRE so more for like breadth topics specially soil and transportation. Is EET the one I should go with. I feel I have enough material and books etc. also took a course. Which I can take again for free of charge since I failed but I don't want to leave anything which might just help me get the last 6-9 questions right.


I think EET Breadth was worth it.  The binder they provide is great and their coverage of the topics is very good.


----------



## keviv

keviv said:


> I Failed


I kinda foreseen this, seeing the high cut off for structural. Still 45 not bad for 1st attempt I guess. I am feeling empty, can't work anymore. I am new to this forum and it was heck entertaining yesterday.  I have to get familiar with this website and might want to seek some of your help like someone mentioned EET preparation. Guide me ya'll seniors.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> But anywhere blows Maryland bagels out of the water.  My uncle lives down there and every time he comes up he buys out all of the everything bagels from the shops near us and brings them back.


I wouldn't go that far. I agree that the bagels here are below average (speaking from my refined NE palate). It's even worse since Bagel City in Rockville closed. But have you had bagels outside the northeast? I'm talking about the deep south, the mountain west, the southwest. It's like they aren't even trying. Barely pass as bread there. I've had better bagels in Istanbul (where theyr'e called "pretzels")!

But yeah, I agree. I stock up on certain bread products when I go back to Philly and bring them back with me.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Titans? How'd that happen. I mean, it's way better than saying the giants, but it's still a headscratcher.


Growing up I liked Eddie George &amp; Steve McNair and thought their jerseys/logo were SWEET.  Also, didn't hurt that the first year they were the "Titans" ('99) they went to the Super Bowl...and lost by 1 yard.  Just kinda stuck. My family is all Giants &amp; Cowboys fans.  My wife's side is all IGGLES and Phillies. Needless to say, i have fun at holidays being a Braves fan too...


----------



## Miscco

Illinois is out


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My friend just texted and told me Illinois is out.


----------



## erice789

keviv said:


> I kinda foreseen this, seeing the high cut off for structural. Still 45 not bad for 1st attempt I guess. I am feeling empty, can't work anymore. I am new to this forum and it was heck entertaining yesterday.  I have to get familiar with this website and might want to seek some of your help like someone mentioned EET preparation. Guide me ya'll seniors.
> 
> View attachment 20154


Would very much so recommend SoPE for the morning. For the afternoon structural, I really studied on my own with practice exams (which weren't super helpful imo) as well as payed for the outlines by Hipster Engineer that guides you on what to bookmark in your resources which was the most helpful to me. Reading through each section that he has you tab was pretty crucial to passing for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

and she passed!


----------



## dsp002

keviv said:


> I Failed






keviv said:


> I kinda foreseen this, seeing the high cut off for structural. Still 45 not bad for 1st attempt I guess. I am feeling empty, can't work anymore. I am new to this forum and it was heck entertaining yesterday.  I have to get familiar with this website and might want to seek some of your help like someone mentioned EET preparation. Guide me ya'll seniors.
> 
> View attachment 20154


I will recommend EET all day. Weight in gold, best for the money...whatever. Follow the binder with the videos, do the problems and tests, thank your lovely for taking care of life while you hang out at the EET adobe site...good luck next time and chin up. 

No one here is a better or worse Engineer than yesterday base solely on this result!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

dsp002 said:


> No one here is a better or worse Engineer than yesterday base solely on this result!!!


QFMFT


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hey so from my personal experience, i don't recommend immediately diving back in and signing up and all of that shit.
> 
> i was really bummed that i didn't pass and i was all gung-ho, "i'm gonna retake it the next exam cycle and pass!" and i was so burnt out from working and studying that i didn't study. at all.
> 
> so my suggestion is to take a few weeks off from even thinking about the PE. and re-evaluate if you really want to take it the next exam cycle - if you work-life balance can handle it, if you home life can handle it, if your mental health can handle it (most important imo), if your physical health can handle it.


I know everyone has been advising a break till next year which I am totally up for but the last time it was crazy no work-life balance, wasn't handling things mentally well after getting done with it, physical was screwed up.... but that's why I do not want to wait till Feb and may be give it a early start so that it just gets into the routine... starting half an hour to slowly increasing the study time. I do not want to loose it like last time. Also, don't want to forget whatever I studied lol. I hear stories about how hard it gets with passing time added life responsibilities etc...in any case these suggestions and advices are welcome ...many here have been through it and have experiences which can help this second time taker. I did sit for it thinking don't stress its just the first attempt see how the exam is but by the end of it I wanted it to work so badly for the time and efforts I had put in but guess not enough.


----------



## CUniverse

Miscco said:


> Illinois is out


Omg thank you


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

keviv said:


> I kinda foreseen this, seeing the high cut off for structural. Still 45 not bad for 1st attempt I guess. I am feeling empty, can't work anymore. I am new to this forum and it was heck entertaining yesterday.  I have to get familiar with this website and might want to seek some of your help like someone mentioned EET preparation. Guide me ya'll seniors.
> 
> View attachment 20154


Sorry man. I didn't know you were waiting too...We can do it!


----------



## CUniverse

Holy bleep, the wait has ended. Thank you all for the incredible journey.


----------



## CUniverse




----------



## MadamPirate PE

CUniverse said:


> Holy bleep, the wait has ended. Thank you all for the incredible journey.


Did you pass, friendo!?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

CUniverse said:


> View attachment 20158


YAAAAAAAAAAS!!!!


----------



## Anchor Engineer

Is anyone here from Washington, or does anyone have any info on Washington? I feel like I'm at an airport baggage carousel where the last few bags are being claimed, it's still spinning, and no new bags are coming down the chute.


----------



## OBGator

Fiancee (transpo) and I (structural) just got passing result in Florida.

To those that didn't, I will tell you that for structures, I went through the school of PE notes (and took notes on the notes), then acquired, tabbed, and took notes on the entirety of every structural code listed. These were valuable steps, but the most valuable, and where the most time should be spent, was on practicing problems. I did the equivalent of several full-length tests (sometimes just 5 or 10 questions after work, maybe 20, and then up to a full 80-question test on weekend days) in the last few months before the test. That is absolutely vital. Good luck to all and don't give up if you didn't pass. I was honestly feeling like I didn't when I left the structural PM. It's always within reach.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

CUniverse said:


> View attachment 20158


WOOO!! STOKED FOR YOU @CUniverse!! UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## CUniverse

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> WOOO!! STOKED FOR YOU @CUniverse!! UNCE UNCE UNCE






MadamPirate PE said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAS!!!!


THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Anchor Engineer said:


> Is anyone here from Washington, or does anyone have any info on Washington? I feel like I'm at an airport baggage carousel where the last few bags are being claimed, it's still spinning, and no new bags are coming down the chute.


agreed.... fellow Washingtonian here ....  :BS:


----------



## lynnlyl

Anchor Engineer said:


> Is anyone here from Washington, or does anyone have any info on Washington? I feel like I'm at an airport baggage carousel where the last few bags are being claimed, it's still spinning, and no new bags are coming down the chute.


right here with you on the lookout. can't work can't eat. My productivity since yesterday afternoon is ZERO.


----------



## br400

fowler said:


> agreed.... fellow Washingtonian here ....  :BS:


Right there with you - Minnesota here


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

As I ran out to grab lunch, and decided to stress treat myself to TACO BELL for the first time in probably 10 years, something occurred to me.  I was registered for the April 2020 exam and had to go through the NJ application and board approval process to sit.  According to the NJ Board website, board approval is no longer required to sit for the exam.  You just contact them afterwards to do whatever you gotta do.  In which case, i could see the actual license issuance taking another 2-3 weeks...but I don't see what bearing this has on the physical release of the results.  Shouldn't be a reason to hold them hostage...

I'm in no rush for the license itself.  Take your time.  But give me the darn results!

What you think @KSeng?


----------



## dsp002

MadamPirate PE said:


> QFMFT


I read that in this forum before. I live by it since I read it. EI, PE or neither it's how you treat people and how you carry yourself.


----------



## matate99

br400 said:


> Right there with you - Minnesota here


Good to know I'm not the only one at the MSP baggage claim.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NJHHEngineer said:


> As I ran out to grab lunch, and decided to stress treat myself to TACO BELL for the first time in probably 10 years, something occurred to me.  I was registered for the April 2020 exam and had to go through the NJ application and board approval process to sit.  According to the NJ Board website, board approval is no longer required to sit for the exam.  You just contact them afterwards to do whatever you gotta do.  In which case, i could see the actual license issuance taking another 2-3 weeks...but I don't see what bearing this has on the physical release of the results.  Shouldn't be a reason to hold them hostage...
> 
> I'm in no rush for the license itself.  Take your time.  But give me the darn results!
> 
> What you think @KSeng?


agree!


----------



## Floridian

Any recommendations for Electronics and Control exam classes? I did not pass the exam this time. Congrats to everyone who passed. Also, when can I retake the exam?


----------



## sarah21212

matate99 said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one at the MSP baggage claim.


I'm starting to lose hope that Connecticut will even release today.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

NJHHEngineer said:


> As I ran out to grab lunch, and decided to stress treat myself to TACO BELL for the first time in probably 10 years, something occurred to me.  I was registered for the April 2020 exam and had to go through the NJ application and board approval process to sit.  According to the NJ Board website, board approval is no longer required to sit for the exam.  You just contact them afterwards to do whatever you gotta do.  In which case, i could see the actual license issuance taking another 2-3 weeks...but I don't see what bearing this has on the physical release of the results.  Shouldn't be a reason to hold them hostage...
> 
> I'm in no rush for the license itself.  Take your time.  But give me the darn results!
> 
> What you think @KSeng?


As a follow up...my hot sauce is talking to me...and the NJ Board...




except, I will probably wait forever...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

By my count, we're still waiting on:


Connecticut

New Jersey

Georgia

Minnesota

Montana

Washington

Hawaii

I know we have reps from (CT, NJ, GA, MN, WA). Do we have anyone from Montana and Hawaii?

(apologies if you already announced yourself and I forgot)


----------



## CuriousC

Can people from SD assume the License Look up is accurate?  Or is it best to wait for actual results before stating we passed?


----------



## Shiloh_45

Just got my results, Failed.

This sucks man.


----------



## Cerch2015

Got my notice yesterday from NY.  I passed the PE Civil Construction!

My boss told me to add PE to my signature but I told her not until I get my license number.  But looking to gauge what everyone here thinks*

*Not looking for approval or anything.  Still waiting for the number.


----------



## matate99

Floridian said:


> Any recommendations for Electronics and Control exam classes? I did not pass the exam this time. Congrats to everyone who passed. Also, when can I retake the exam?


I found that there was really not a lot on offer so I just did it on my own. Sorry to hear about your result though. I'm hoping I don't have to go through that again. *fingers crossed*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

dsp002 said:


> I read that in this forum before. I live by it since I read it. EI, PE or neither it's how you treat people and how you carry yourself.


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cerch2015 said:


> not until I get my license number


Can't be repeated here often enough. Just wait, why tempt fate? 

Also, congrats on passing!!! AHHHH!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Cerch2015 said:


> My boss told me to add PE to my signature but I told her not until I get my license number.  But looking to gauge what everyone here thinks*


This is precisely what you should be doing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Cerch2015 said:


> Got my notice yesterday from NY.  I passed the PE Civil Construction!
> 
> My boss told me to add PE to my signature but I told her not until I get my license number.  But looking to gauge what everyone here thinks*
> 
> *Not looking for approval or anything.  Still waiting for the number.


you don't add it until you get your number.

you will get your number in 4mo if it's like when @JayKay PE took it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Orrr...just call it P.E.E.? P.E. E.xpected? :rotflmao:


----------



## FMA

Can Anyone here help me regarding with the study material of PE CIVIL STRUCTURE?


----------



## br400

matate99 said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one at the MSP baggage claim.


 A buddy of mine called in - they are claiming they're short staffed and could be up to a week.. They verify the results themselves first in MN​


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

I cannot confirm nor deny...but per Reddit:


----------



## TranspoPE2020

I’m a long time reader, first time writer!

Congrats to those who passed their exam. I also passed the test on my first try. I took EET courses, breadth and transportation depth. It worths every penny. Kudus to the instructor Samir. He patiently answered all my questions so quickly. Without this course, I wouldn’t be able to pass the test since I don’t have a Civil or transportation background!

I just felt that I owe this to Samir and wanted those who didn’t pass don’t get disappointed and try this course for the next test. I highly recommend it. Good luck everyone.

Now I have to work on CA specific exams!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CuriousC said:


> Can people from SD assume the License Look up is accurate?  Or is it best to wait for actual results before stating we passed?


I personally would treat it as 100% accurate - especially since it's SD. _Technically _the license lookup is the official word, not NCEES. If you are found there as a licensed PE, then you ARE a licensed PE!

With that said, we have seen a few cases over the years where it happens in error. In Oct 2014, Pennsylvania was a mess. Maybe 10% got their results early and accidently. PA closed that loophole. Then they accidently licensed people who failed. Someone (either PA staff or PCS) started issuing licenses to everyone who took the exam that October. A few people who failed, could find themselves in the license lookup. We estimate a many dozens of people were accidently issued a license. PA never notified people that they were issued a license though. PA caught the mistake after a day or so and started making the corrections. That mistake, and others that cycle, added nearly a month to the official release date. 

We also heard of one person in Nebraska a few years ago, FNG staff person accidently issued a license to him and sent notification before the NCEES release. Then he found out he failed. Nebraska rescinded his license.

Now, SD ha so few people who take the test, and fewer that pass. So they enter the passes into the system first, takes a couple hours to enter everyone in. Then mail out envelopes to people who pass. Then allow NCEES to release the results. With such as small number, I'm inclined to believe that they won't have many false positives.

tl;dr. You passed. Your team is up by 5 pts. You have the ball, 2nd down, 8 seconds left on the clock, opponent has no timeouts. All your team has to do is take a victory knee. It's nearly a lock that your team will win.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> tl;dr. You passed. Your team is up by 5 pts. You have the ball, 2nd down, 8 seconds left on the clock, opponent has no timeouts. All your team has to do is take a victory knee. It's nearly a lock that your team will win.


BUTTT YOU FUMBLE THE SNAP!!! OH MY GOD CHAOS ENSUES! THE OTHER TEAM RECOVERS AND THEY'RE HEADING TO THE ENDZONE...BUT WAIT!!! BOBBY BOUCHER OUT OF NOWHERE AND THE MUDDOGS WIN THE BOURBON BOWL!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cerch2015 said:


> My boss told me to add PE to my signature but I told her not until I get my license number.  But looking to gauge what everyone here thinks*


Absolutely not. *Do not add it to your signature! That sort of thing might actually prevent you from getting licensed. *Unfortunately NYS takes forever to issue the license too. The most ethical thing you could say is that you passed the PE and are awaiting license, but that looks funky in an email sig.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I personally would treat it as 100% accurate - especially since it's SD. _Technically _the license lookup is the official word, not NCEES. If you are found there as a licensed PE, then you ARE a licensed PE!


Does that count for MD?


----------



## nmred

RBHeadge PE said:


> By my count, we're still waiting on:
> 
> 
> Connecticut
> 
> New Jersey
> 
> Georgia
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> Montana
> 
> Washington
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> I know we have reps from (CT, NJ, GA, MN, WA). Do we have anyone from Montana and Hawaii?
> 
> (apologies if you already announced yourself and I forgot)


Montana is still patiently (not so much) waiting for results


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr. You passed. Your team is up by 5 pts. You have the ball, 2nd down, 8 seconds left on the clock, opponent has no timeouts. All your team has to do is take a victory knee. It's nearly a lock that your team will win.
> 
> 
> 
> BUTTT YOU FUMBLE THE SNAP!!! OH MY GOD CHAOS ENSUES! THE OTHER TEAM RECOVERS AND THEY'RE HEADING TO THE ENDZONE...BUT WAIT!!! BOBBY BOUCHER OUT OF NOWHERE AND THE MUDDOGS WIN THE BOURBON BOWL!
Click to expand...

Actually I was thinking of the Miracle at the Meadowland I.





Prior to this event, teams would actually run out the clock by running the ball. Taking a knee only became a thing after this happened.


----------



## Cerch2015

RBHeadge PE said:


> Absolutely not. *Do not add it to your signature! That sort of thing might actually prevent you from getting licensed. *Unfortunately NYS takes forever to issue the license too. The most ethical thing you could say is that you passed the PE and are awaiting license, but that looks funky in an email sig.


Imagine that.  The receiver of the email would probably think I'm a pompous a**hole.

And like I said, I plan to wait for the official license number to be issued before hand.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

> 2 minutes ago, RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was thinking of the Miracle at the Meadowland I.



Or you could go with the DeSean Jackson punt return from a few years ago...I know that was a tie game at the time but doesn't make it any less insane..


----------



## mdw

I also called and can confirm. Apparently they are have system problems.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> Does that count for MD?


Yes. Here's your checklist for Maryland:


NCEES emails Maryland that the results are ready.

Maryland (usually Roberta) emails them back immediately that NCEES may release the results.

Examinees get their results

Over the next 1-2 weeks DLLR staff manually review and enter the passers into the licensing system. 

An email will be sent to the passing candidate asking them to complete the form to get licensed.

If you got your EIT, your EIT number will be your identification number. The ID number will become your PE number

If you got your EIT elsewhere, they will assign you an ID number. This number will become your PE number. 


[*]The "form" takes less than two minutes to complete. It's literally just verifying your contact info, affirming that you haven't been convicted of any crimes or other bad things, and paying $76.

[*]After the "form" has been submitted, it will "take 1-3 business days to process". 

[*]You will appear in the LL as a PE

[*]LOL "1-3 days", you'll get an email a few minutes to an hour later affirming that you are now a licensed PE along with some other important information.

[*]DLLR will snail mail steps 5 and 9

[*]Step 8 will include a link to print your license. Download the PDF and print a copy for your records.

[*]In the past, you'll get a letter in the mail from DLLR or NSPE-MD inviting you to a bi-annual awards ceremony in March/April at the Engineers Club in Baltimore. This is where you get your fancy wall certificate.

[*]If you don't attend, the wall certificate will be mailed to you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cerch2015 said:


> Imagine that.  The receiver of the email would probably think I'm a pompous a**hole.
> 
> And like I said, I plan to wait for the official license number to be issued before hand.


Ehh, more likely a business rival, or angry customer, or regulator notifies the board that you are falsely representing yourself. Small chance the board finds out accidentally, unless of course you regularly interact with board members for other reasons.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Or you could go with the DeSean Jackson punt return from a few years ago...I know that was a tie game at the time but doesn't make it any less insane..


That was miracle at the meadowlands III. I brought that play up when eulogizing my grandmother. She loved then eagles too and we "watched" it together so its a fond memory.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes. Here's your checklist for Maryland:
> 
> 
> NCEES emails Maryland that the results are ready.
> 
> Maryland (usually Roberta) emails them back immediately that NCEES may release the results.
> 
> Examinees get their results
> 
> Over the next 1-2 weeks DLLR staff manually review and enter the passers into the licensing system.
> 
> An email will be sent to the passing candidate asking them to complete the form to get licensed.
> 
> If you got your EIT, your EIT number will be your identification number. The ID number will become your PE number
> 
> If you got your EIT elsewhere, they will assign you an ID number. This number will become your PE number.
> 
> 
> [*]The "form" takes less than two minutes to complete. It's literally just verifying your contact info, affirming that you haven't been convicted of any crimes or other bad things, and paying $76.
> 
> [*]After the "form" has been submitted, it will "take 1-3 business days to process".
> 
> [*]You will appear in the LL as a PE
> 
> [*]LOL "1-3 days", you'll get an email a few minutes to an hour later affirming that you are now a licensed PE along with some other important information.
> 
> [*]DLLR will snail mail steps 5 and 9
> 
> [*]Step 8 will include a link to print your license. Download the PDF and print a copy for your records.
> 
> [*]In the past, you'll get a letter in the mail from DLLR or NSPE-MD inviting you to a bi-annual awards ceremony in March/April at the Engineers Club in Baltimore. This is where you get your fancy wall certificate.
> 
> [*]If you don't attend, the wall certificate will be mailed to you.


oooh i love a checklist of things to look forward to!! Do you think the ceremony will still happen this year? Or will it be some virtual thing?


----------



## CivilPE4ME

CuriousC said:


> Can people from SD assume the License Look up is accurate?  Or is it best to wait for actual results before stating we passed?


I told my supervisor and family I was on the look up. We are still remaining cautious, just in case. Since NCEES says nothing yet, and I did not get anything in the mail. We are assuming it's a pass, but until the confirmation is in the mail or on NCEES, there's no big celebration.


----------



## Anchor Engineer

mdw said:


> View attachment 20171
> 
> 
> I also called and can confirm. Apparently they are have system problems.


Thanks for the update. That's frustrating. I guess I can wait one more day, and maybe actually get some work done today.


----------



## CuriousC

CivilPE4ME said:


> I told my supervisor and family I was on the look up. We are still remaining cautious, just in case. Since NCEES says nothing yet, and I did not get anything in the mail. We are assuming it's a pass, but until the confirmation is in the mail or on NCEES, there's no big celebration.


Same.  I don't want to celebrate too early but I hope it is true!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In the past, you'll get a letter in the mail from DLLR or NSPE-MD inviting you to a bi-annual awards ceremony in March/April at the Engineers Club in Baltimore. This is where you get your fancy wall certificate.
> 
> If you don't attend, the wall certificate will be mailed to you.


I want a wall cert.

Like no joke.

I emailed my board in february and march (pre-pandemic) and NOTHING -_______-


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I want a wall cert.
> 
> Like no joke.
> 
> I emailed my board in february and march (pre-pandemic) and NOTHING -_______-


I had to pay for my own for Colorado.


----------



## sarah21212

I know it might only be me waiting on Connecticut but someone posted this on Reddit. I hope this means they will be telling ncees to release them late tonight since I doubt they will be working tomorrow unless they are working from home


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> oooh i love a checklist of things to look forward to!! Do you think the ceremony will still happen this year? Or will it be some virtual thing?


It looks like they shifted the awards ceremony calendar a few years ago. It's now Sept and Jan. So my guess is that the October people will have to wait until September for the ceremony.

It looks like the last in-person ceremony was January 2020, so they must've delayed things this year for COVID. I'm certain the powers that be will reach out and let you know how they're doing it. If you don't hear anything by March, you can contact them.

https://www.mdspe.org/general/?type=CONTACT



LyceeFruit PE said:


> I want a wall cert.
> 
> Like no joke.
> 
> I emailed my board in february and march (pre-pandemic) and NOTHING -_______-


A lot of States are phasing them out.

and fwiw, Maryland's is pretty low quality.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My job is recalling me from leave this afternoon. I'm going to have to do some "emergency" stuff. I might not be too active on here for a few hours.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I had to pay for my own for Colorado.






RBHeadge PE said:


> A lot of States are phasing them out.
> 
> and fwiw, Maryland's is pretty low quality.


it's only available online for me to print. and they way they have it setup, the wallet version is in the way of printing the wall version nicely.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

oh yeah no, the "wall" cert is like the size of a business/commercial check.

and the page size of the file with both versions is 11.69x8.26. -___-


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes. Here's your checklist for Maryland:
> 
> 
> NCEES emails Maryland that the results are ready.
> 
> ...
> 
> *After the "form" has been submitted, it will "take 1-3 business days to process". *
> 
> *You will appear in the LL as a PE*
> 
> *LOL "1-3 days", you'll get an email a few minutes to an hour later affirming that you are now a licensed PE along with some other important information.*
> 
> ...


Honestly, we are so lucky that MD is so responsive.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Honestly, we are so lucky that MD is so responsive.


yeah trade you, you can have the person i have to deal with who takes multiple calls/emails including occasionally looping in the sec. of state to respond.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> yeah trade you, you can have the person i have to deal with who takes multiple calls/emails including occasionally looping in the sec. of state to respond.


Wow that's a lot. Roberta usually gets you an answer or shoots it to one of the Board members. It's rare for it to take more than hour for anything.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Wow that's a lot. Roberta usually gets you an answer or shoots it to one of the Board members. It's rare for it to take more than hour for anything.


yeah this person is not the best.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Honestly, we are so lucky that MD is so responsive.






civilrobot said:


> Roberta usually gets you an answer or shoots it to one of the Board members. It's rare for it to take more than hour for anything.


I totally agree. We have it pretty good here. My comments on the "form" and the "1-3 business days" was really to emphasize that the official language makes it sounds worse than it really is.

Our wall cert is pretty pathetic but it's balanced by having one of the nicer stamps.

I do wonder if they'll ever approve of this design:

View attachment 11994


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I totally agree. We have it pretty good here. My comments on the "form" and the "1-3 business days" was really to emphasize that the official language makes it sounds worse than it really is.
> 
> Our wall cert is pretty pathetic but it's balanced by having one of the nicer stamps.
> 
> I do wonder if they'll ever approve of this design:
> 
> View attachment 11994


is that a...fitbit crossed out?


----------



## matate99

I think my refresh button is getting worn out. Do you think I should replace it and then keep refreshing the NCEES page or just keep on going with the worn out one until I get a result?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> is that a...fitbit crossed out?


Yeah, it's a joke from a few years ago and I'm too busy/lazy to make a new one without the inside-jokes.

But it'd be really cool if we could swap out the state seal for the maryland flag blue crab.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matate99 said:


> I think my refresh button is getting worn out. Do you think I should replace it and then keep refreshing the NCEES page or just keep on going with the worn out one until I get a result?


Minnesota? You'll have enough time to replace it with a new one


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

matate99 said:


> I think my refresh button is getting worn out. Do you think I should replace it and then keep refreshing the NCEES page or just keep on going with the worn out one until I get a result?


Don't jinx it just keep going with the old one....you already joined this forum and disrupted the whole algorithm remember lol


----------



## matate99

RBHeadge PE said:


> Minnesota? You'll have enough time to replace it with a new one


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

knowing that NCEES has released all records and we are now waiting on the state is making THE SUCK so much worse... pretty sure WA is vying for last place...  :waitwall:


----------



## PE_2020

Hello,

If Texas board score is 62. What does it mean ?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> I totally agree. We have it pretty good here. My comments on the "form" and the "1-3 business days" was really to emphasize that the official language makes it sounds worse than it really is.
> 
> Our wall cert is pretty pathetic but it's balanced by having one of the nicer stamps.
> 
> I do wonder if they'll ever approve of this design:
> 
> View attachment 11994


You've gotta update it. Needs Old Bay hot sauce, Natty Boh or Guinness lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ThisSucks said:


> Failed in TX with a 48. Sigh.


I'm sorry to hear that. Take the time to collect your thoughts and regroup. I know what that feels like.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So I just check EET website.... So its $550 for Water depth and $550 for Breadth separate? so total 1100? Correct? Das espensive. May be I should go back to my old classes for free having paid $900 for those already.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I just check EET website.... So its $550 for Water depth and $550 for Breadth separate? so total 1100? Correct? Das espensive. May be I should go back to my old classes for free having paid $900 for those already.


yes. i took EET. they are separate courses, but worth it


----------



## FMA

Is anyone here help me regarding with the study material of PE CIVIL STRUCTURE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Looks like we're in need of a distraction. Here, friends, have a puppy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I just check EET website.... So its $550 for Water depth and $550 for Breadth separate? so total 1100? Correct? Das espensive. May be I should go back to my old classes for free having paid $900 for those already.


@harshaPEAZ, what did your diagnostic indicate as your weak areas? Sorry if I missed it if you already shared.


----------



## matate99

Yes! Puppers to lower stress!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

matate99 said:


> Yes! Puppers to lower stress!
> 
> View attachment 20181


OMG THAT FACE! And what's this one's name??


----------



## matate99

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> OMG THAT FACE! And what's this one's name??


Cozzy, Rhymes with the "Ozzy" in Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

For anyone else in a post-results stupor, here, have a guinea pig:


----------



## CivilPE4ME

I get that SD has the lookup. But it sure would be nice to see the green pass on my NCEES as confirmation.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And (ok, last one, really) a blep for good luck:


----------



## Euler_Buckling

FMA said:


> Is anyone here help me regarding with the study material of PE CIVIL STRUCTURE?


Take the EET Structural depth classes if you can. That's probably the only reason I was able to pass the exam.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> And (ok, last one, really) a blep for good luck:


i see your blep and raise you a sploot


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

fowler said:


> i see your blep and raise you a sploot
> 
> View attachment 20189


I see your sploot and raise you a μ-sploot:


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @harshaPEAZ, what did your diagnostic indicate as your weak areas? Sorry if I missed it if you already shared.


I had 23 in AM and 24 in PM. So I guess may be push more for AM?


----------



## FMA

Euler_Buckling said:


> Take the EET Structural depth classes if you can. That's probably the only reason I was able to pass the exam.


EET or AEI are they same


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> And (ok, last one, really) a blep for good luck:


So this might be me being technically challenge.... I am trying to share my pets pics but the size is too big.....how are you guys doing it.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

harshaPEAZ said:


> I guess I got it... haha here is Coco


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I had 23 in AM and 24 in PM. So I guess may be push more for AM?


Wow! 47 is still not bad at all! My very first fail was 30/80 so...you're ok! I took the breadth course, but I had seen the EET WRE PM material and it was also excellent. Just my $0.02, in the long run, $1100 is nothing compared to the $$$ you'll make later! :rotflmao:

Will your employer help with any of these classes?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So this might be me being technically challenge.... I am trying to share my pets pics but the size is too big.....how are you guys doing it.


I actually don't know how others do it here. I host my pics on Flickr and just link the picture. That way they can never die muahahaha.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> View attachment 20190


That is a quality mlem.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Wow! 47 is still not bad at all! My very first fail was 30/80 so...you're ok! I took the breadth course, but I had seen the EET WRE PM material and it was also excellent. Just my $0.02, in the long run, $1100 is nothing compared to the $$$ you'll make later! :rotflmao:
> 
> Will your employer help with any of these classes?


Nope nothing from employer.... I understand the investment haha its just like I had splurged for FE classes too multiple times since I was stuck in a loop taking it for 5 times and then with PE I wish I knew about EET before... but I get it .... I am going to go all in and get the breadth first and then move to depth. Not sure if I would be able to cover it all with the previous stack of material I still have. 

Another question ...I took all these practice problem books with me to the exam. On exam day though I knew this question is similar to one question from this or that book but there was no way I could have found that one question in the entire 500 questions of the book. Are these problem solving books worth taking in the exam??


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I see your sploot and raise you a μ-sploot:


my dogs are weird...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> On exam day though I knew this question is similar to one question from this or that book but there was no way I could have found that one question in the entire 500 questions of the book. Are these problem solving books worth taking in the exam??


Hmm...everyone is different so it's your decision. Personally, I brought ALL the books but honestly... it was only to make myself feel better, I didn't reference them at all. What I DID reference, however, were the hundreds of worked-out problems (one problem per sheet, organized by subject area and an accompanying handwritten table of contents). I think it's horribly inefficient to try and find an EXACT problem in problem solving books, buuut with the collection of my own worked-out problems, all the theory is covered and I lifted various equations and concepts from those. YMMV.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well looks like everybody got results or are just done waiting now ...super quiet here


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hmm...everyone is different so it's your decision. Personally, I brought ALL the books but honestly... it was only to make myself feel better, I didn't reference them at all. What I DID reference, however, were the hundreds of worked-out problems (one problem per sheet, organized by subject area and an accompanying handwritten table of contents). I think it's horribly inefficient to try and find an EXACT problem in problem solving books, buuut with the collection of my own worked-out problems, all the theory is covered and I lifted various equations and concepts from those. YMMV.


I am still waiting to find out if I passed or not (thanks WA), but... an index or TOC is super helpful (the EET instructor provided one for the course materials and I added a bit to it). I didn't reference very many of the problem solving books I brought. Too time consuming - i tried at first, but it wasn't worth the effort IMO... fingers crossed....another sleepless night here in WA.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

fowler said:


> I am still waiting to find out if I passed or not (thanks WA), but... an index or TOC is super helpful (the EET instructor provided one for the course materials and I added a bit to it). I didn't reference very many of the problem solving books I brought. Too time consuming - i tried at first, but it wasn't worth the effort IMO... fingers crossed....another sleepless night here in WA.


Wishing you all the luck .... Hope you see that green tag


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> Wishing you all the luck .... Hope you see that green tag


thank you!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@CuriousC, @CivilPE4ME

IIRC SD tends to mail out the results first. You might get it in the mail before you see NCEES unlock it. An official mail letter from your State board is old school way of finding out, but its also 100% accurate. Do either of you have USPS informed delivery? You might _find out_ from that email before you get the envelope.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

RBHeadge PE said:


> @CuriousC, @CivilPE4ME
> 
> IIRC SD tends to mail out the results first. You might get it in the mail before you see NCEES unlock it. An official mail letter from your State board is old school way of finding out, but its also 100% accurate. Do either of you have USPS informed delivery? You might _find out_ from that email before you get the envelope.


I do. I looked this am on Informed Delivery so I knew it wasn’t coming today.    I took the test in SD one other time and results were next day. When I got to work, after reading the letter saying I failed, NCEES was updated. It was kind of creepy, like they were watching me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well looks like everybody got results or are just done waiting now ...super quiet here


Yeah, this is normal. The jokes will start soon.


----------



## YouBetchaImAnEngineer

Fellow MN here, we're still waiting in agony


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

YouBetchaImAnEngineer said:


> Fellow MN here, we're still waiting in agony


I feel you... WA here...  :waitwall:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> I do. I looked this am on Informed Delivery so I knew it wasn’t coming today.    I took the test in SD one other time and results were next day. When I got to work, after reading the letter saying I failed, NCEES was updated. It was kind of creepy, like they were watching me.


Ohhhh, I remember you now! Don't worry, you're in the LL now. You passed! Go celebrate!


----------



## CivilPE4ME

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ohhhh, I remember you now! Don't worry, you're in the LL now. You passed! Go celebrate!


It’s been awhile since that test. A year and a half or so. I swore I passed last time. That was a heart breaker.  I’ll celebrate when it gets here this time!


----------



## WiWa

Anchor Engineer said:


> Is anyone here from Washington, or does anyone have any info on Washington? I feel like I'm at an airport baggage carousel where the last few bags are being claimed, it's still spinning, and no new bags are coming down the chute.


Seriously, what is the deal?? I'm waiting on Washington too.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

harshaPEAZ said:


> I had 23 in AM and 24 in PM. So I guess may be push more for AM?


I’m sorry you’re dealing with this.


----------



## ChexLeMeneux

I really wanted to buy the new Xbox to celebrate, butttt since they're sold out everywhere I'm going to need something else to spurn the economy with. Maybe a new watch.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Did Washington recently decouple? That seems to be the delay in a bunch of States.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did Washington recently decouple? That seems to be the delay in a bunch of States.


What is decoupling?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

PE_2020 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If Texas board score is 62. What does it mean ?


Here's a link to where I tried to explain the TX score.





Briefly 70% is the curved passing score, so that gives you a little bit of an idea how close you were. But honestly, you diagnostic from NCEES is WAY more useful.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> What is decoupling?


It used to be all states had a coupled process. You met all your education and experience requirements first. Then you applied to take the PE exam. If you passed, you received your license.

Over the past, I don't know, 10 years or so, many (most?) states have moved to a decoupled process. You can take the PE exam as soon as you're ready, even with no experience. After you pass the PE, and after you get the necessary experience, you apply for licensure.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> What is decoupling?


It decouples the experience requirement from taking the PE exam. In most of those States, the applicant applies to take the PPE directly with NCEES, and after accruing the required experience then transfers the pass result to the State board. In those States, there appears to be some manually tweaking required as the States have to manually parse through who applied with them first (and need to be processed in a certain way), and those who went directly to NCEES and need to be "ignored" until another process is initiated.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Over the past, I don't know, 10 years or so, many (most?) states have moved to a decoupled process.


ehh, about a dozen. From what I hear, a near majority of State boards are adamantly opposed to decoupling.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ehh, about a dozen. From what I hear, a near majority of State boards are adamantly opposed to decoupling.


Colorado is decoupled, sort of.

They state that by registering for the PE exam, you are certifying that you meet the experience requirement as of the date of the exam.


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

RBHeadge PE said:


> ehh, about a dozen. From what I hear, a near majority of State boards are adamantly opposed to decoupling.


NY is a pain in the $&amp;&amp;... You proof out your experience page by page on their application and even if you give them 8 years they come back and say "no soup for you... Come back 4 more years!" 

I wish they would let you take the test for both the FE and PE and deal with the experience later...


----------



## Beenalongtimecoming

This pissed me off more since I took the loooong way around and went after this with straight experience....I wouldn't recommend it...


----------



## dsp002

harshaPEAZ said:


> Another question ...I took all these practice problem books with me to the exam. On exam day though I knew this question is similar to one question from this or that book but there was no way I could have found that one question in the entire 500 questions of the book. Are these problem solving books worth taking in the exam??


I bought and adquired many practice problems. My method was to tab a larger 3hole binder into the sections of the test (1problem binder for AM and one for PM) and every roblem I did would go into the correct tab related to that section of the test, this made it really easy to find ‘like’ problems during the exam.

best of luck!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Based on my 2+ hour commute to work (normally 45 mins ish) in NJ this morning, i'm gonna go out on a limb and say slim chance of a release (screw that 2-3 week nonsense) today if it requires someone to get to the office.  Unless they're coming from the Southern part of the state..


----------



## Dothracki PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Based on my 2+ hour commute to work (normally 45 mins ish) in NJ this morning, i'm gonna go out on a limb and say slim chance of a release (screw that 2-3 week nonsense) today if it requires someone to get to the office.  Unless they're coming from the Southern part of the state..


That sounds awful! Sorry you had to go out in this snow. I hope you get good news soon. Maybe they can verify results from home?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Dothracki said:


> That sounds awful! Sorry you had to go out in this snow. I hope you get good news soon. Maybe they can verify results from home?


Sure hope so. No snow days here! - The worst part, where I live there's literally nothing on the ground.


----------



## sarah21212

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did Washington recently decouple? That seems to be the delay in a bunch of States.


CT is still coupled but that doesn't seem to have helped them in anyway. You are assigned a number at the time of application which will become your license number.


----------



## sarah21212

NJHHEngineer said:


> Sure hope so. No snow days here! - The worst part, where I live there's literally nothing on the ground.


Are you in South Jersey? I'm by Hartford and we have about 1' and they said we should get another 4" by noon.


----------



## Dothracki PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Sure hope so. No snow days here! - The worst part, where I live there's literally nothing on the ground.


Damn, that sucks. I'm in Essex county and there's about 8-12 inches of snow.

The consumer affairs website does say that their office is closed but employees are working from home so they should be unaffected by the snow, unless the state of emergency causes any disruption.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

sarah21212 said:


> Are you in South Jersey? I'm by Hartford and we have about 1' and they said we should get another 4" by noon.


I live down the shore.  Ocean County.  We had maybe 3 inches last night but it all turned to rain and melted.



Dothracki said:


> Damn, that sucks. I'm in Essex county and there's about 8-12 inches of snow.
> 
> The consumer affairs website does say that their office is closed but employees are working from home so they should be unaffected by the snow, unless the state of emergency causes any disruption.


I hear you and can confirm there's every bit of 10+ inches on the ground in Jersey City.


----------



## sarah21212

CT state website finally updated! Today is the day!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

sarah21212 said:


> CT state website finally updated! Today is the day!
> 
> View attachment 20202


GOOD LUCK! - Shoot, I'd take that from NJ as well.  Just tell us when they'll release...


----------



## KSeng

NJHHEngineer said:


> Based on my 2+ hour commute to work (normally 45 mins ish) in NJ this morning, i'm gonna go out on a limb and say slim chance of a release (screw that 2-3 week nonsense) today if it requires someone to get to the office.  Unless they're coming from the Southern part of the state..


I'm not sure the snow will affect it since they are working from home already.

And to your earlier post, fully agree that there's nothing keeping them from just telling us the results.  That's why I called and don't feel that it's unfair or pestering to ask such a thing.  They can take their time issuing the licenses; I understand that things are crazy right now.  There is just a lot riding on this for us, and it would be the right thing to let us know what our next half a year will look like.

Hang in there.  My work productivity has been garbage at a time that we're busier than ever.. for that reason alone I hope they release today.

We've got a few inches, even after the rain, in South Jersey closer to Philly.


----------



## sarah21212

I DID IT I PASSED! Thank you to everyone in this group who made the wait semi bearable. I hope everyone waiting gets (good) results soon! And hang in there anyone who didn't pass, you got this next time!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

KSeng said:


> My work productivity has been garbage at a time that we're busier than ever.. for that reason alone I hope they release today.


Big mood.  End of year coming.  Gotta squeeze all those sales in!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

sarah21212 said:


> I DID IT I PASSED! Thank you to everyone in this group who made the wait semi bearable. I hope everyone waiting gets (good) results soon! And hang in there anyone who didn't pass, you got this next time!
> 
> View attachment 20204


Congratulations!...and I don't know you, but I hate you.  but seriously, good job! and stay safe!

At least you're not going anywhere for a while, break out the celebratory drinks!...yes its 8:10am, but we won't judge...


----------



## PE_2020

jean15paul_PE said:


> Here's a link to where I tried to explain the TX score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briefly 70% is the curved passing score, so that gives you a little bit of an idea how close you were. But honestly, you diagnostic from NCEES is WAY more useful.


So I failed the exam and got 62 under texas board. It means if I get 70% or more I would have passed!!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Per Reddit:




That's really effed up...


----------



## CivilPE4ME

NJHHEngineer said:


> Per Reddit:
> 
> View attachment 20205
> 
> 
> That's really effed up...


I'm not even waiting for GA and that gives me anxiety.


----------



## keviv

sarah21212 said:


> I DID IT I PASSED! Thank you to everyone in this group who made the wait semi bearable. I hope everyone waiting gets (good) results soon! And hang in there anyone who didn't pass, you got this next time!
> 
> View attachment 20204


congraats ! you can come to Tampa Bay to party and enjoy the 70 degree weather


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

Per Reddit:

Well, I guess I can actually get work done today..


----------



## KSeng

NJHHEngineer said:


> Per Reddit:
> 
> Well, I guess I can actually get work done today..
> 
> View attachment 20210


Thank you!!

*reschedules anxiety*

And sorry to anyone in GA.  That's not right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Per Reddit:
> 
> View attachment 20205
> 
> 
> That's really effed up...


We've seen that before. I think it was Oct 2018? It won't be nearly that long. It'll be before Christmas.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Per Reddit:
> 
> Well, I guess I can actually get work done today..
> 
> View attachment 20210


At least you have a firm date.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> At least you have a firm date.


And as much as I'm not happy to sit in limbo for another day...at least I can live with that.


----------



## matate99

Alright, replaced refresh button last night. Let's hope I don't wear the new one out today. Come on Minnesota!


----------



## br400

matate99 said:


> Alright, replaced refresh button last night. Let's hope I don't wear the new one out today. Come on Minnesota!


their website says they're alternating days in the office - wonder if that affects anything. they released on second day last year


----------



## gtk

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did Washington recently decouple? That seems to be the delay in a bunch of States.


It did not. I took the exam in Oregon to avoid having to wait to take it. Most state offices are shut down, wondering if that might be playing a part.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

matate99 said:


> Alright, replaced refresh button last night. Let's hope I don't wear the new one out today. Come on Minnesota!


But did you check the flux capacitor and donglestick for proper sequencing?


----------



## KSeng

matate99 said:


> Alright, replaced refresh button last night. Let's hope I don't wear the new one out today. Come on Minnesota!


Between snagging a ps5 and now this, my F5 key needs a vacation


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

sarah21212 said:


> I DID IT I PASSED!


I RAN OUT OF REACTIONS SO I HAVE TO REPLY. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> and donglestick


Yeesh, ya wanna buy a fella dinner first? :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

NCEES posted SD!! I did pass!


----------



## CUniverse

CivilPE4ME said:


> NCEES posted SD!! I did pass!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE4ME said:


> NCEES posted SD!! I did pass!


Congrats!

Did you find out via mail or NCEES?


----------



## CivilPE4ME

RBHeadge PE said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did you find out via mail or NCEES?


Refresh. I have no email from NCEES, and I have not received anything in the mail (and the mail was just delivered.)  I suspect, that I will get something in the mail tomorrow. It is just too backed up right now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You'll probably get the email soon.


----------



## CivilPE4ME

RBHeadge PE said:


> You'll probably get the email soon.


I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Where things stand:


New Jersey - Supposedly coming out tomorrow (via reddit)

Georgia - Supposedly coming out tomorrow (via reddit)

Minnesota - In recent years has released on either Day 2 or 3.

Montana - In recent years usually released on Day 1, once on Day 2

Washington - In recent years usually released on Day 1, once on Day 2

Hawaii - Usually releases between day 3-5


----------



## babybluesky

Just got my result via License Lookup in Georgia, looks like they are starting to trickle in


----------



## serman78

I'm still waiting on my results in GA. I've refreshed the website too many times and I can't work anymore... I need to find out the results..


----------



## matate99

serman78 said:


> I've refreshed the website too many times and I can't work anymore... I need to find out the results..


I'm still getting work done. Sorta. This whole morning I managed to make 4 small field markup corrections to some prints...a job that normally would take me 30min....


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

matate99 said:


> I'm still getting work done. Sorta. This whole morning I managed to make 4 small field markup corrections to some prints...a job that normally would take me 30min....


Right there with ya...definitely not a productive week.

In other news, it looks like NCEES published the exam pass rates for this round of exams:

https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates

I hope I'm in that 61% for Construction lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

For those waiting in Georgia and New Jersey:

It is possible for *some* applicants to use LL or the NJ website to see if they passed. However not finding you name or information does not mean you failed either. We've been monitoring this for a few years now, so we can confidently say that the names are added somewhat randomly. And further not all the passed names/info is visible prior to the general release. Some people find out they passed after the general release and their names/info are updated later. Do not give up hope!


----------



## matate99

Thanks for sharing the update pass rates. Nothing too statistically different for my exam. (Electrical: ECC). So I'm hoping we're both in that slightly bigger than slim majority. And that we can get some closure soon!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> In other news, it looks like NCEES published the exam pass rates for this round of exams:
> 
> https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates


Well, if anyone here is still waiting and is a repeat taker for Ag, then congrats you passed!


----------



## mdw

Just called Washington state licensing and they are now saying tomorrow around noon (pst) for results release.


----------



## matate99

RBHeadge PE said:


> NJHHEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, it looks like NCEES published the exam pass rates for this round of exams:
> 
> https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if anyone here is still waiting and is a repeat taker for Ag, then congrats you passed!
Click to expand...

Glad I'm not a repeat taker of Mining and Minerals...Only 2 of the 14 takers passed. Yikes!


----------



## lynnlyl

right before our company virtual Christmas party! what a great way to break the ice by saying "I just found out that I failed the exam so let's celebrate"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matate99 said:


> Glad I'm not a repeat taker of Mining and Minerals...Only 2 of the 14 takers passed. Yikes!


I'm a nukee. This year only 9 people passed out of 17 total. The number of takers is always pretty low, and the pass rate is even lower. The first year I took it, Maryland took three weeks and was last to release. I happened to know enough people, or know-a-guy-who-knows-a-guy that took the exam that I was able to work out my odds on a daily basis. It didn't look very encouraging towards the end.

I passed a year later, one of only 19 people out of 31 takers.


----------



## DrRich PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Right there with ya...definitely not a productive week.
> 
> In other news, it looks like NCEES published the exam pass rates for this round of exams:
> 
> https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates
> 
> I hope I'm in that 61% for Construction lol


Dang, Geotechnical only had a 55% pass rate for first time takers this time.  Only the electrical Power exam had a lower pass rate.


----------



## WiWa

Washington is scheduled to release tomorrow at 11 am.


----------



## KSeng

Reporting in after my millionth NJ State Board check...

PASSED WRE!!

Thank you all for the info and support these past few days of waiting.  I've only lurked until now, but plan to stick around.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

KSeng said:


> Reporting in after my millionth NJ State Board check...
> 
> PASSED WRE!!
> 
> Thank you all for the info and support these past few days of waiting.  I've only lurked until now, but plan to stick around.


Which did you use?  The license look up or the checklist?


----------



## KSeng

NJHHEngineer said:


> Which did you use?  The license look up or the checklist?


Checklist.  Under "Passed PE" it says "Completed", "Dec/17/20"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DrRich said:


> Dang, Geotechnical only had a 55% pass rate for first time takers this time.  Only the electrical Power exam had a lower pass rate.


EE power is for the 2019 exams. They haven't updated the most recent CBT exams yet


----------



## matate99

RBHeadge PE said:


> EE power is for the 2019 exams. They haven't updated the most recent CBT exams yet


All I know is that it's not 100% pass. Co-worker of mine took it and failed   (He took it on a Friday and got his result the next Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Anyways I'm assuming at this point that I'll be waiting until tomorrow with my WA friends.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

KSeng said:


> Checklist.  Under "Passed PE" it says "Completed", "Dec/17/20"


Still "Unchecked" for me ...hopefully they just haven't gotten to me yet. 

Congrats by the way!


----------



## KSeng

NJHHEngineer said:


> Still "Unchecked" for me ...hopefully they just haven't gotten to me yet.


As people have said, it appears to be random, and even people who passed may not have it show up there before the official release.  So don't give up hope and good luck!


----------



## multiDSPLN

KSeng said:


> As people have said, it appears to be random, and even people who passed may not have it show up there before the official release.  So don't give up hope and good luck!


Am i the only one not knowing about this checklist? Can you please share the link to this checklist.

I tried "license lookup" but it is still pending.

Thanks


----------



## KSeng

multiDSPLN said:


> Am i the only one not knowing about this checklist? Can you please share the link to this checklist.
> 
> I tried "license lookup" but it is still pending.
> 
> Thanks


Go here:

https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx

If you haven't made a username/password for the board yet (which was the case with me because covid delayed them processing my initial documents), click on "Register Person" on the left.  With your social and DOB, it will find your file, and you can set up the account.

After you log in, click "View Checklist" in the blue bar, and see if it says anything after "Passed PE".


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

KSeng said:


> Go here:
> 
> https://newjersey.mylicense.com/eGov/Login.aspx
> 
> If you haven't made a username/password for the board yet (which was the case with me because covid delayed them processing my initial documents), click on "Register Person" on the left.  With your social and DOB, it will find your file, and you can set up the account.
> 
> After you log in, click "View Checklist" in the blue bar, and see if it says anything after "Passed PE".


Once you logged in...did that initial screen change? Like under the "Professional Engineer" tab does it still say Pending?  And then you click it and it's updated?


----------



## KSeng

NJHHEngineer said:


> Once you logged in...did that initial screen change? Like under the "Professional Engineer" tab does it still say Pending?  And then you click it and it's updated?


Yes, initial tab says "pending" still.  They still haven't contacted my references or anything.


----------



## multiDSPLN

Mine is still "Pending" in the initial page and after I click View Checklist it is "Unchecked"


----------



## Civilatlien

Georgia results in via License Lookup for the civil test


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

KSeng said:


> Yes, initial tab says "pending" still.  They still haven't contacted my references or anything.


So you must have been after the April exam cancelled?  Every line of mine is filled out from my application to take the April exam.  The only blanks are "Pass PE Exam" and "Initial License/Permit/Cert Fee"


----------



## Anchor Engineer

Anchor Engineer said:


> Is anyone here from Washington, or does anyone have any info on Washington? I feel like I'm at an airport baggage carousel where the last few bags are being claimed, it's still spinning, and no new bags are coming down the chute.


Baggage Claim Update:

CT and SD/s bags came down the chute, and they turned the carousel off. WA, MN, GA, NJ, MT, HI had to go visit the dreaded baggage office. WA gets a vague story of bags being mixed up in transit, to be found and delivered  "tomorrow." We'll believe it when we see it. GA and NJ get shown a pile of bags, only a few being correct. The rest of the bags are to arrive at an unknown time, with a halfhearted promise of "tomorrow." MN, MT, and HI are given a comfy seat and told to sit tight, as the bags will have to be delivered by ground and will arrive anytime between tomorrow and next year.


----------



## KSeng

NJHHEngineer said:


> So you must have been after the April exam cancelled?  Every line of mine is filled out from my application to take the April exam.  The only blanks are "Pass PE Exam" and "Initial License/Permit/Cert Fee"


I sent my app in early March, RIGHT as things were shutting down.  So most of my items are still unchecked.  Oddly, my "Passed FE" is unchecked, but that might be because I took it in Delaware.

And I wouldn't put too much stock in the checklist you guys, I know it's easier said than done but I've seen very few NJ people report that they saw theirs show up there.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

KSeng said:


> I sent my app in early March, RIGHT as things were shutting down.  So most of my items are still unchecked.  Oddly, my "Passed FE" is unchecked, but that might be because I took it in Delaware.
> 
> And I wouldn't put too much stock in the checklist you guys, I know it's easier said than done but I've seen very few NJ people report that they saw theirs show up there.


I'm not putting any stock anywhere until I see it in writing, regardless of result.  I'm just trying to find ways to quell the anxiety.  I know its only tomorrow to get to but I could use a lighter piano on my back..


----------



## multiDSPLN

NJHHEngineer said:


> I'm not putting any stock anywhere until I see it in writing, regardless of result.  I'm just trying to find ways to quell the anxiety.  I know its only tomorrow to get to but I could use a lighter piano on my back..


Funny thing is that right after the exam I said I am not going to pass and I was kind of OK with that but anxiety started to build up after they started to release the results.


----------



## KSeng

NJHHEngineer said:


> I'm not putting any stock anywhere until I see it in writing, regardless of result.  I'm just trying to find ways to quell the anxiety.  I know its only tomorrow to get to but I could use a lighter piano on my back..


Totally get it.  Best wishes and whatever happens will be OK.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

multiDSPLN said:


> Funny thing is that right after the exam I said I am not going to pass and I was kind of OK with that but anxiety started to build up after they started to release the results.


Opposite here.  I walked out extremely confident.  Which was a double edged sword because then i got into my head thinking i probably fell for every trick.  For the last 2 weeks or so I've been recalling certain problems (in no great detail) and thinking about what I did or didn't do. So now I'm convinced I either did really well or terrible.


----------



## multiDSPLN

NJHHEngineer said:


> Opposite here.  I walked out extremely confident.  Which was a double edged sword because then i got into my head thinking i probably fell for every trick.  For the last 2 weeks or so I've been recalling certain problems (in no great detail) and thinking about what I did or didn't do. So now I'm convinced I either did really well or terrible.


Good luck! Hopefully you are on the Really Well side.


----------



## matate99

Anchor Engineer said:


> Baggage Claim Update:
> 
> CT and SD/s bags came down the chute, and they turned the carousel off. WA, MN, GA, NJ, MT, HI had to go visit the dreaded baggage office. WA gets a vague story of bags being mixed up in transit, to be found and delivered  "tomorrow." We'll believe it when we see it. GA and NJ get shown a pile of bags, only a few being correct. The rest of the bags are to arrive at an unknown time, with a halfhearted promise of "tomorrow." MN, MT, and HI are given a comfy seat and told to sit tight, as the bags will have to be delivered by ground and will arrive anytime between tomorrow and next year.


Exactly how I feel. Now to go trudge off to the airport hotel and brush my teeth with the "loaner" toothbrush...


----------



## CivilPE4ME

It really gets quiet in here .... after most of the results have been distributed...


----------



## YouBetchaImAnEngineer

CivilPE4ME said:


> It really gets quiet in here .... after most of the results have been distributed...
> 
> View attachment 20221


I guess there aren't many of us poor souls left waiting in purgatory  lease:


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

The suck is over in NJ. 7:50 AM


----------



## matate99

Minnesota is in!!!!!


PE Electrical and Computer: Electronics, Controls, and Communications


*Format:* Paper
*Result:* Pass Next steps
*Location:* Minneapolis Area
*Date Taken:* October, 2020


----------



## TheLongRoad

MN results in as of 703 central (803am EST)


----------



## multiDSPLN

Finally!!!!!!! NJ 7:50 AM


----------



## multiDSPLN

NJHHEngineer said:


> The suck is over in NJ. 7:50 AM
> 
> View attachment 20243


Congrats!!!!!!!

So you were on the Really Well side.


----------



## br400

matate99 said:


> Minnesota is in!!!!!
> 
> 
> PE Electrical and Computer: Electronics, Controls, and Communications
> 
> 
> *Format:* Paper
> *Result:* Pass Next steps
> *Location:* Minneapolis Area
> *Date Taken:* October, 2020


Congrats! Same here!


----------



## matate99

I'm really hoping that everybody who had to suffer through the anxiety of waiting until Friday gets that big old green "Pass" today. Regardless I'm thinking the nightmares of failing and only getting 20% correct on my analysis are hopefully over.


----------



## multiDSPLN

For future reference:

My NJ license lookup and also checklist are both "Pending" and "Unchecked" although NCEES has released the results and I have passed.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

multiDSPLN said:


> For future reference:
> 
> My NJ license lookup and also checklist are both "Pending" and "Unchecked" although NCEES has released the results and I have passed.


As a New Jerseyian, that should not shock you. Every system used in by our civil service takes an ungodly amount of time to process.  See: MVC/DMV, unemployment...

but congratulations on the pass!!


----------



## CUniverse

NJHHEngineer said:


> The suck is over in NJ. 7:50 AM
> 
> View attachment 20243


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## multiDSPLN

NJHHEngineer said:


> As a New Jerseyian, that should not shock you. Every system used in by our civil service takes an ungodly amount of time to process.  See: MVC/DMV, unemployment...
> 
> but congratulations on the pass!!


Thanks!

I know, I sent my application documents in 2019 and after many phone calls and follow up they finally approved my application just couple weeks before April exam registration deadline.

It took me more than a year to get this PE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KSeng

Congrats guys/girls!!

And thank you NJ for allowing us closure going into the weekend.  Despite seeing it on the checklist, it truly felt real seeing the green text this morning.


----------



## YouBetchaImAnEngineer

matate99 said:


> I'm really hoping that everybody who had to suffer through the anxiety of waiting until Friday gets that big old green "Pass" today. Regardless I'm thinking the nightmares of failing and only getting 20% correct on my analysis are hopefully over.


Unfortunately I got the big ol red box this morning  :mf_Flush:


----------



## dsp002

YouBetchaImAnEngineer said:


> Unfortunately I got the big ol red box this morning  :mf_Flush:


Uffda...Sorry to hear this. Now you know what to expect, you got this next time!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

YouBetchaImAnEngineer said:


> Unfortunately I got the big ol red box this morning  :mf_Flush:


Nuuu! Well, YouBetchaYou'llPassNextTime!


----------



## matate99

YouBetchaImAnEngineer said:


> Unfortunately I got the big ol red box this morning  :mf_Flush:


  Sorry to hear that. I suppose waiting this long and getting the red is the double whammy. Was this your first attempt?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

YouBetchaImAnEngineer said:


> Unfortunately I got the big ol red box this morning  :mf_Flush:


Keep your head up.  Take some time to relax and CRUSH the next time!


----------



## Anchor Engineer

And last but not least (or maybe least) in the continental US, just got the NCEES notification email in WA at 8:46 AM PST. First time pass Civil-Structural for me!


----------



## lynnlyl

First time taker in Washington - Geotech

I wanted to thank everyone here for making the process less painful. It's been a hell of a ride but it's over now. For those who have to go through this journey again, don't give up and you'll get it next time!!

Wish everyone a merry Christmas!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

This feels so good!!!

ASSED2:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

fowler said:


> This feels so good!!!
> 
> ASSED2:
> 
> View attachment 20265


DUDE. Well done!!! The puppy pics SPAM saved the day!! Stoked for ya!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> DUDE. Well done!!! The puppy pics SPAM saved the day!! Stoked for ya!


Definitely the puppy pics... they "helped" me study after all!


----------



## leggo PE

For anyone still waiting in Hawaii...



john_luke_obama said:


> FYI for anyone else on here from Hawaii, and still waiting for your results. Looks like 12/23 will be when NCEES notification is released. If you are lucky enough to pass, your notification via mail will be sometime afterwards probably.
> 
> (I had also called and spoke to someone who said this same date too.)
> 
> View attachment 20269


----------



## alper

Your PE license and a wallet card are emailed to you as a PDF file, which is ready for printing, after you have been issued a license number and requested your license at myfloridalicense.com.

Emailed by the board or the dept. of business &amp; regulation?

how do we get an account on that website?

any idea?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So is the suck over or just started


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So is the suck over or just started


Yes.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Hey I have a question - so I failed do I have to get the Verfication done again before I register for April exam? I forgot what all you get done except get transcripts emailed to NCEES. The NCEES customer support says yes you will need to get board approval each time you take the exam. Do I have to do it again?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Hey I have a question - so I failed do I have to get the Verfication done again before I register for April exam? I forgot what all you get done except get transcripts emailed to NCEES. The NCEES customer support says yes you will need to get board approval each time you take the exam. Do I have to do it again?


You should check with your state board. Often the board approval isn't just for one test. For example, in Louisiana_ under the old process,_ I think the approval_ used to be_ good for 3 years. But I could be wrong. _The new process doesn't require asking the board for permission to take the PE at all_

Anyway, you should ask your state board.

Edited: for correctness. LA no longer requires any permission from the board to take the exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> harshaPEAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I have a question - so I failed do I have to get the Verfication done again before I register for April exam? I forgot what all you get done except get transcripts emailed to NCEES. The NCEES customer support says yes you will need to get board approval each time you take the exam. Do I have to do it again?
> 
> 
> 
> You should check with your state board. Often the board approval isn't just for one test. For example, in Louisiana, I think the approval is good for 3 years. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Anyway, you should ask your state board.
Click to expand...

I'll add to @jean15paul_PE's post. Often times your initial approval from the State board will lay out the terms and duration you are cleared to take the exam. It's usually something like X attempts over a Y period of time.

If you are still in that window, then the re-authorization automatically happens "behind the scenes".

But it looks like Arizona has a newer and different process

https://btr.az.gov/engineer-applicants



> ENGINEER FUNDAMENTALS EXAM AUTHORIZATION PACKET
> 
> 
> To complete the Application, please:
> 
> 
> Complete all questions, sign and date.
> 
> Include a signed check or money order in the amount of $100.00 for the application fee.
> 
> Include completed, signed and dated “Arizona Statement of Citizenship” form
> 
> Include a copy of a government issued photographic identification
> 
> Request Official college transcripts be sent to the Board, if applicable
> 
> Include Three (3) Experience Record and Supervisor/Reference forms
> 
> Any applicable disciplinary or criminal documents – see instructions in packet
> 
> 
> 
> All applicants must obtain pre-authorization approval to sit for an examination from either: • The Arizona Board of Technical Registration: You should submit an application to sit for the examination to the Board if you do not have a ABET accredited degree or do not have any formal education at all. The Board’s approval process may take eight to twelve weeks depending on the applicant’s qualifications and timely submission of required documents. If the Board has not received an application from you and approved you to sit for a national examination, you will not be authorized to take an NCEES examination.
> 
> OR
> 
> NCEES by Auto-approval: This option is only available to applicants with an ABET accredited bachelor’s degree or an ABET accredited master’s degree. Not all engineer degrees are ABET accredited. Refer to www.abet.org/accreditation/(link is external) to determine if your degree is ABET accredited. If it is, you may register directly with NCEES to take the national exams. Be sure to provide a copy of your ABET transcript to NCEES prior to registration.


So.... idk which applies here.


----------



## C2020

Hi I just need some help. 

I keep failing the PE exam even after taking the review classes.  Could anyone please tell me what to do to pass this damn exam. I have spent hours and hours and months of preparation for this. Yet I always see questions that are not in the review notes specially alot of conceptual ones. 

Any help or guidance is highly appreciated


----------



## Ky_Su

harshaPEAZ said:


> Hey I have a question - so I failed do I have to get the Verfication done again before I register for April exam? I forgot what all you get done except get transcripts emailed to NCEES. The NCEES customer support says yes you will need to get board approval each time you take the exam. Do I have to do it again?




In AZ, you could request authorization to take the exam but you don't have to.  You can just sign up with NCEES directly, take and pass the exam, then apply for a PE license.  NCEES will display a waiting for board approval message (or something like that) after signing up but it will go away in a day or two.  One advantage of getting an authorization to take the exam is that you'd already done the application process in advance so you'll get a PE # a lot more quickly after you passed.  YMMV of course as things may have changed now but I don't believe so.


----------



## gtk

C2020 said:


> Hi I just need some help.
> 
> I keep failing the PE exam even after taking the review classes.  Could anyone please tell me what to do to pass this damn exam. I have spent hours and hours and months of preparation for this. Yet I always see questions that are not in the review notes specially alot of conceptual ones.
> 
> Any help or guidance is highly appreciated


The biggest thing that helped me was doing tons of practice problems and tabbing with labels that made sense to me. I didn't tab chapters or topics, I tabbed equations, and then named them something I would remember. I did chemical engineering in college, so my fluids section just had all the actual names for the equations. In the structural/materials area I labeled them "Concrete Mix" or used the greek letter that type of problem asks for. It was all about speed for me. I also used the plastic tabs that dont wrinkle, because messy tabs would have drove me nuts. Across all my references I used less than 1 package (either 60 or 80 tabs total). Much more and it would have got confusing in my opinion.

The conceptual problems are tough, my approach was to look at them like they were asking me to solve for something. What variables would exist in that equation? What characteristic of the problem effects each of those variables? Which variable makes the most impact? Thinking about it like this helped me at least 4 or 5 times on the exam to (maybe?) get the right answer.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Ky_Su said:


> In AZ, you could request authorization to take the exam but you don't have to.  You can just sign up with NCEES directly, take and pass the exam, then apply for a PE license.  NCEES will display a waiting for board approval message (or something like that) after signing up but it will go away in a day or two.  One advantage of getting an authorization to take the exam is that you'd already done the application process in advance so you'll get a PE # a lot more quickly after you passed.  YMMV of course as things may have changed now but I don't believe so.


I think you are right. I remember just sending my transcripts in and then everything was verified and I was good to go with registering the PE. I think I might look into the whole authorization to take exam deal since I would like to get a PE as soon as I pass in future. Thanks


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

C2020 said:


> Hi I just need some help.
> 
> I keep failing the PE exam even after taking the review classes.  Could anyone please tell me what to do to pass this damn exam. I have spent hours and hours and months of preparation for this. Yet I always see questions that are not in the review notes specially alot of conceptual ones.
> 
> Any help or guidance is highly appreciated





gtk said:


> The biggest thing that helped me was doing tons of practice problems and tabbing with labels that made sense to me. I didn't tab chapters or topics, I tabbed equations, and then named them something I would remember. I did chemical engineering in college, so my fluids section just had all the actual names for the equations. In the structural/materials area I labeled them "Concrete Mix" or used the greek letter that type of problem asks for. It was all about speed for me. I also used the plastic tabs that dont wrinkle, because messy tabs would have drove me nuts. Across all my references I used less than 1 package (either 60 or 80 tabs total). Much more and it would have got confusing in my opinion.
> 
> The conceptual problems are tough, my approach was to look at them like they were asking me to solve for something. What variables would exist in that equation? What characteristic of the problem effects each of those variables? Which variable makes the most impact? Thinking about it like this helped me at least 4 or 5 times on the exam to (maybe?) get the right answer.


To piggy back this, I would recommend tabbing your resources in a way that makes sense to you.  I personally tabbed every one of my references on the topics that were discussed in the EET (or insert your review course) materials.  Did I overtab? Probably, but the tabbing process helped me learn where to find each topic/relevant information and familiarized myself with the references.  I'm not sure on your past exam experiences, @C2020, but I felt there was plenty of time in both the AM &amp; PM to complete the exam and check answers.  But, I think knowing where/what reference to look in is a HUGE factor in that.  I would recommend really taking the time to learn your references.

I didn't do a whole heck of a lot of practice problems outside of the NCEES Practice exam and EET course (binder sample problems &amp; simulated exams).  But, I'd say I did every problem at least once.  In areas/questions I struggled with, I probably 3-4 times each.  I was a machine by the time the exam hit.  And, wouldn't you know, not a single question on the exam.  Dumb luck. I would look at the NCEES question breakdown for each session and focus on the areas with the larger amount of potential questions.  Also, know yourself.  Know what topics you excel in and make sure you get (or try to) all of those questions correct. In theory, you probably won't need as much time devoted in your strong subjects.  Devote that balance time to your weaker areas.

And just my 2 cents - the exam isn't all crunching numbers or plug and chug with equations.  While you're studying, put the time in to UNDERSTAND what/why you're doing what you're doing.  I think that's the key to the conceptual problems.  Or, you could flip the script and even say, how do you know what variables/equations to solve if you don't understand the root concept?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> To piggy back this, I would recommend tabbing your resources in a way that makes sense to you.  I personally tabbed every one of my references on the topics that were discussed in the EET (or insert your review course) materials.  Did I overtab? Probably, but the tabbing process helped me learn where to find each topic/relevant information and familiarized myself with the references.  I'm not sure on your past exam experiences, @C2020, but I felt there was plenty of time in both the AM &amp; PM to complete the exam and check answers.  But, I think knowing where/what reference to look in is a HUGE factor in that.  I would recommend really taking the time to learn your references.
> 
> I didn't do a whole heck of a lot of practice problems outside of the NCEES Practice exam and EET course (binder sample problems &amp; simulated exams).  But, I'd say I did every problem at least once.  In areas/questions I struggled with, I probably 3-4 times each.  I was a machine by the time the exam hit.  And, wouldn't you know, not a single question on the exam.  Dumb luck. I would look at the NCEES question breakdown for each session and focus on the areas with the larger amount of potential questions.  Also, know yourself.  Know what topics you excel in and make sure you get (or try to) all of those questions correct. In theory, you probably won't need as much time devoted in your strong subjects.  Devote that balance time to your weaker areas.
> 
> And just my 2 cents - the exam isn't all crunching numbers or plug and chug with equations.  While you're studying, put the time in to UNDERSTAND what/why you're doing what you're doing.  I think that's the key to the conceptual problems.  Or, you could flip the script and even say, how do you know what variables/equations to solve if you don't understand the root concept?


@C2020

Adding on to what other have said, I wrote up my test PE exam strategy for someone elsewhere on the boards, but I thought I'd add it here. I'm Mechanical, not Civil, but the strategy should be easily adapted. Everyone is different but this is the strategy that worked for me.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You should study everything while preparing for the exam. But once you get about a week or so out from the exam, you will know what your strengths and weakness are. At that point (right before the exam) it's more important to maximize your strengths than to try to eliminate your weaknesses. You should not have the expectation that you will get every question correct. It's very important to be able to let go of difficult question, so you don't get stuck. This was my strategy; please adapt it to fit you:

Strengths: *Statics, Mechanics of Materials, Stress Analysis*
These are the topics that I'm strongest in. These are high yield, so I want to try and get 100% of these correct. I should be able to quickly answer the easy ones, and I'm willing to spend a little extra time on the hard one because I'm confident that I'll arrive at the correct answer.

Average: *Dynamics, Machine Design*
I'm ok at these topics. I should get 100% of the easy one, and expect that I can figure out most of the hard ones. But if something is taking more than 4 or 5 minutes, I'll come back to it later. I want to focus on all the stuff that is easy for me first.

Weaknesses: *Material Science, Scheduling/Plant Engineering, Statistics/Statistical Process Control*
These are the topics I'm weakest in. I'll try to quickly figure out the easy ones if possible, but anything difficult will get put off until the end. Difficult questions in these areas are going to be low yield for me, so I won't feel bad about guessing. 

Your strategy may look similar to this or it may look different. But things that I think are important to keep in mind. *DONT GET STUCK!* You have to be ok with skipping questions, and coming back to them later. Having a plan for what to skip and for what to prioritize makes this *a lot* easier. You want to make sure you get all the points you can on the questions that are easiest for you. Remember you do not need 100% to pass. I was conservative and was shooting for 60 - 64 points (out of 80). If you feel like you HAVE TO get that hard question in one of your weak topics, you're probably going to stress yourself out, get stuck, and run out of time.


----------



## gtk

jean15paul_PE said:


> @C2020
> 
> Adding on to what other have said, I wrote up my test PE exam strategy for someone elsewhere on the boards, but I thought I'd add it here. I'm Mechanical, not Civil, but the strategy should be easily adapted. Everyone is different but this is the strategy that worked for me.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> You should study everything while preparing for the exam. But once you get about a week or so out from the exam, you will know what your strengths and weakness are. At that point (right before the exam) it's more important to maximize your strengths than to try to eliminate your weaknesses. You should not have the expectation that you will get every question correct. It's very important to be able to let go of difficult question, so you don't get stuck. This was my strategy; please adapt it to fit you:
> 
> Strengths: *Statics, Mechanics of Materials, Stress Analysis*
> These are the topics that I'm strongest in. These are high yield, so I want to try and get 100% of these correct. I should be able to quickly answer the easy ones, and I'm willing to spend a little extra time on the hard one because I'm confident that I'll arrive at the correct answer.
> 
> Average: *Dynamics, Machine Design*
> I'm ok at these topics. I should get 100% of the easy one, and expect that I can figure out most of the hard ones. But if something is taking more than 4 or 5 minutes, I'll come back to it later. I want to focus on all the stuff that is easy for me first.
> 
> Weaknesses: *Material Science, Scheduling/Plant Engineering, Statistics/Statistical Process Control*
> These are the topics I'm weakest in. I'll try to quickly figure out the easy ones if possible, but anything difficult will get put off until the end. Difficult questions in these areas are going to be low yield for me, so I won't feel bad about guessing.
> 
> Your strategy may look similar to this or it may look different. But things that I think are important to keep in mind. *DONT GET STUCK!* You have to be ok with skipping questions, and coming back to them later. Having a plan for what to skip and for what to prioritize makes this *a lot* easier. You want to make sure you get all the points you can on the questions that are easiest for you. Remember you do not need 100% to pass. I was conservative and was shooting for 60 - 64 points (out of 80). If you feel like you HAVE TO get that hard question in one of your weak topics, you're probably going to stress yourself out, get stuck, and run out of time.


In addition to Strength/Average/Weaknesses I also had the fourth "wtf is this" category. As other have said, not panicking and trying to find all the low hanging fruit before coming back to this category is helpful. Chances are if something doesn't look familiar after months of studying it's tripping everyone up.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

gtk said:


> In addition to Strength/Average/Weaknesses I also had the fourth "wtf is this" category. As other have said, not panicking and trying to find all the low hanging fruit before coming back to this category is helpful. Chances are if something doesn't look familiar after months of studying it's tripping everyone up.






NJHHEngineer said:


> To piggy back this, I would recommend tabbing your resources in a way that makes sense to you.  I personally tabbed every one of my references on the topics that were discussed in the EET (or insert your review course) materials.  Did I overtab? Probably, but the tabbing process helped me learn where to find each topic/relevant information and familiarized myself with the references.  I'm not sure on your past exam experiences, @C2020, but I felt there was plenty of time in both the AM &amp; PM to complete the exam and check answers.  But, I think knowing where/what reference to look in is a HUGE factor in that.  I would recommend really taking the time to learn your references.
> 
> I didn't do a whole heck of a lot of practice problems outside of the NCEES Practice exam and EET course (binder sample problems &amp; simulated exams).  But, I'd say I did every problem at least once.  In areas/questions I struggled with, I probably 3-4 times each.  I was a machine by the time the exam hit.  And, wouldn't you know, not a single question on the exam.  Dumb luck. I would look at the NCEES question breakdown for each session and focus on the areas with the larger amount of potential questions.  Also, know yourself.  Know what topics you excel in and make sure you get (or try to) all of those questions correct. In theory, you probably won't need as much time devoted in your strong subjects.  Devote that balance time to your weaker areas.
> 
> And just my 2 cents - the exam isn't all crunching numbers or plug and chug with equations.  While you're studying, put the time in to UNDERSTAND what/why you're doing what you're doing.  I think that's the key to the conceptual problems.  Or, you could flip the script and even say, how do you know what variables/equations to solve if you don't understand the root concept?






gtk said:


> The biggest thing that helped me was doing tons of practice problems and tabbing with labels that made sense to me. I didn't tab chapters or topics, I tabbed equations, and then named them something I would remember. I did chemical engineering in college, so my fluids section just had all the actual names for the equations. In the structural/materials area I labeled them "Concrete Mix" or used the greek letter that type of problem asks for. It was all about speed for me. I also used the plastic tabs that dont wrinkle, because messy tabs would have drove me nuts. Across all my references I used less than 1 package (either 60 or 80 tabs total). Much more and it would have got confusing in my opinion.
> 
> The conceptual problems are tough, my approach was to look at them like they were asking me to solve for something. What variables would exist in that equation? What characteristic of the problem effects each of those variables? Which variable makes the most impact? Thinking about it like this helped me at least 4 or 5 times on the exam to (maybe?) get the right answer.






jean15paul_PE said:


> @C2020
> 
> Adding on to what other have said, I wrote up my test PE exam strategy for someone elsewhere on the boards, but I thought I'd add it here. I'm Mechanical, not Civil, but the strategy should be easily adapted. Everyone is different but this is the strategy that worked for me.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> You should study everything while preparing for the exam. But once you get about a week or so out from the exam, you will know what your strengths and weakness are. At that point (right before the exam) it's more important to maximize your strengths than to try to eliminate your weaknesses. You should not have the expectation that you will get every question correct. It's very important to be able to let go of difficult question, so you don't get stuck. This was my strategy; please adapt it to fit you:
> 
> Strengths: *Statics, Mechanics of Materials, Stress Analysis*
> These are the topics that I'm strongest in. These are high yield, so I want to try and get 100% of these correct. I should be able to quickly answer the easy ones, and I'm willing to spend a little extra time on the hard one because I'm confident that I'll arrive at the correct answer.
> 
> Average: *Dynamics, Machine Design*
> I'm ok at these topics. I should get 100% of the easy one, and expect that I can figure out most of the hard ones. But if something is taking more than 4 or 5 minutes, I'll come back to it later. I want to focus on all the stuff that is easy for me first.
> 
> Weaknesses: *Material Science, Scheduling/Plant Engineering, Statistics/Statistical Process Control*
> These are the topics I'm weakest in. I'll try to quickly figure out the easy ones if possible, but anything difficult will get put off until the end. Difficult questions in these areas are going to be low yield for me, so I won't feel bad about guessing.
> 
> Your strategy may look similar to this or it may look different. But things that I think are important to keep in mind. *DONT GET STUCK!* You have to be ok with skipping questions, and coming back to them later. Having a plan for what to skip and for what to prioritize makes this *a lot* easier. You want to make sure you get all the points you can on the questions that are easiest for you. Remember you do not need 100% to pass. I was conservative and was shooting for 60 - 64 points (out of 80). If you feel like you HAVE TO get that hard question in one of your weak topics, you're probably going to stress yourself out, get stuck, and run out of time.






gtk said:


> In addition to Strength/Average/Weaknesses I also had the fourth "wtf is this" category. As other have said, not panicking and trying to find all the low hanging fruit before coming back to this category is helpful. Chances are if something doesn't look familiar after months of studying it's tripping everyone up.


 YES, YES, YES, and YES. All of this.  

1. Don't overthink it. 

2. On the conceptual questions, if there is an answer that is the exact opposite of another answer, chances are it's one of those. You now have a 50/50 shot instead of 25%. 

3. Do the questions you know, skip the ones you don't and come back to them later - this is harder to do than one might think. Often times as I go through other questions, the answer (or where to find it) will come to me. 

4. There were far more conceptual questions than I expected. Know the topics/materials, not just how to use the equations. But even still, there were definitely some questions that I would never have studied for and had (still have) no idea about. Focus on what you know. 

5. Create an index of key words in your reference materials. This helps to go quickly to a specific topic/term. I took the EET courses and the instructor created one for the binders and I added to them. 

6. Remember - you don't have to ACE it... you only have to pass.


----------



## YouBetchaImAnEngineer

matate99 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I suppose waiting this long and getting the red is the double whammy. Was this your first attempt?


Yup, first attempt. I was registered for April and felt much more on track for that date before it got canceled. I had a couple family deaths during the time I had to study for the October date and that really took a toll. But I thought I still had a decent chance so I went ahead and took it anyways instead of forfeiting the cost. 

I really want to take it again in April since this whole process has been dragged out so long with Covid, but I'm having a hard time not getting frustrated by my results every time I try to get into studying again.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

YouBetchaImAnEngineer said:


> Yup, first attempt. I was registered for April and felt much more on track for that date before it got canceled. I had a couple family deaths during the time I had to study for the October date and that really took a toll. But I thought I still had a decent chance so I went ahead and took it anyways instead of forfeiting the cost.
> 
> I really want to take it again in April since this whole process has been dragged out so long with Covid, but I'm having a hard time not getting frustrated by my results every time I try to get into studying again.


Honestly it sounds to me like you should take off this exam cycle.
I felt the same way after my 1st fail and ultimately didn't study so I failed again. 

Take some time off, regroup, and come back stronger!


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

YouBetchaImAnEngineer said:


> Yup, first attempt. I was registered for April and felt much more on track for that date before it got canceled. I had a couple family deaths during the time I had to study for the October date and that really took a toll. But I thought I still had a decent chance so I went ahead and took it anyways instead of forfeiting the cost.
> 
> I really want to take it again in April since this whole process has been dragged out so long with Covid, but I'm having a hard time not getting frustrated by my results every time I try to get into studying again.



I agree with @LyceeFruit PE. I would take at least this one off and shoot for October. I know it's a long process and that really sucks but I think it's unfair to try and force yourself into it if you truly aren't "in it". 

FWIW I was the opposite. I too was registered for April 2020 as a first timer. Looking back, I don't think I would have been ready for it had it proceeded as planned. The cancellation was a blessing and a curse. I took a couple months off and then got back to it and I really felt prepared going into the October. I think staying relaxed and not freaking out about it is the first step to passing. If you go in feeling a ton of pressure, the exam already has the advantage. Don't add to the stress by forcing yourself to cram all kinds of information into your brain.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@YouBetchaImAnEngineer I second @LyceeFruit PE 's advice. She gave some sobering feedback from her attempts when I was waiting/getting my results in October 2019 and one of the things she said was that she wished she knew it was okay to just sit one out. I took my results pretty hard back in 2019. I had a really hard time getting back into studying but pushed myself to halfway commit myself. My head and my heart weren't into it.

Thankfully April 2020 got cancelled and the relief I felt told me that I wasn't ready. I took the summer to heal and get myself together. I got in shape, read some non-engineering books, took naps, relaxed. Enjoyed life. Got myself together physically, mentally, and emotionally. Now I'm back and studying and I feel better than I did the first time I attempted it. I know better now, so I'm doing what I need to do. I'm reminding myself that it's okay to fail as long as you fail forward - that means that you take the lessons with you so you can improve on it and come back stronger. I'm really sorry about your losses and I'm sorry that the exam results didn't go your way. That can't be easy. Remember that this exam isn't going anywhere. Take your time getting yourself together.

Take care of you first.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> @YouBetchaImAnEngineer I second @LyceeFruit PE 's advice. She gave some sobering feedback from her attempts when I was waiting/getting my results in October 2019 and one of the things she said was that she wished she knew it was okay to just sit one out. I took my results pretty hard back in 2019. I had a really hard time getting back into studying but pushed myself to halfway commit myself. My head and my heart weren't into it.
> 
> Thankfully April 2020 got cancelled and the relief I felt told me that I wasn't ready. I took the summer to heal and get myself together. I got in shape, read some non-engineering books, took naps, relaxed. Enjoyed life. Got myself together physically, mentally, and emotionally. Now I'm back and studying and I feel better than I did the first time I attempted it. I know better now, so I'm doing what I need to do. I'm reminding myself that it's okay to fail as long as you fail forward - that means that you take the lessons with you so you can improve on it and come back stronger. I'm really sorry about your losses and I'm sorry that the exam results didn't go your way. That can't be easy. Remember that this exam isn't going anywhere. Take your time getting yourself together.
> 
> Take care of you first.


sometimes i'm v wise, sometimes i'm v woodchipped.


----------



## S_Griffing

Kilo said:


> Posting the lonely Control Systems result. My colleague who took it in Kansas also passed. Absolutely no work was done between him receiving his result and my refreshing of the NCEES page. And the worst part is, my behavior was reinforced because it showed up on the NCEES portal before my email...
> 
> View attachment 20057


Yay! There aren't many of us CSE guys


----------



## 1973Olds98

Brown0 said:


> I have been stalking these boards for the past two days and dissappointed to still be waiting for OH results to drop, but I did just notice on the Ohio license lookup status change from "In Review - Exam Eligible" to "In Review - Fee Required". Good news? Still hope for OH today?


I am just wondering, in your case, was the "Fee Required" change in the elicense lookup hopefully a sign of good news in your case? That is, that you passed?


----------



## TwistedLeague

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome to the post October 2020 PE post-exam wait period. Did you think that studying for the exam, seeing it get cancelled in April, studying again, and taking the exam while wearing a face mask in the middle of a global pandemic was the hard part? Well you were wrong! Waiting for the exam results is the worst part of this whole process.
> 
> A few years ago @Dexman PE PMP wrote a famous post (http://engineerboards.com/topic/21356-feel-good-about-how-you-did-on-the-exam/) outlining the stages of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster. I’ve reproduced his immortal words (italics) and added a few new insights and advice below.
> 
> *Phase 0 (Emotional Hangover) *This happens immediately after the conclusion of the exam. You spend the next few days bouncing between phases 1-5, either individually or at the same time. You are Heisenberg's test result, simultaneously convinced that you passed and failed at the same time.
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]You'll find yourself suddenly with a lot of free time and no idea what to spend it on (pro tip: spam thread here, spend time with family and friends, or burn off the stress at the gym). You'll be looking at which PE stamps to order, and which PE study classes to take for the next exam. After a few days your brain will slow down and you settle into... [/SIZE]
> 
> *Phase 1 (CALM)* This stage will last a few days. You may still be recovering from the mental marathon of the exam or the post-exam binge fest. The full weight of what has just happened hasn’t really set in and you are probably a bit relaxed thinking that the worst is over.
> 
> *Phase 2* *(SECOND-GUESSING) *_will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong._
> 
> *Phase 3* *(WORRY) *_will follow within a few weeks. At this point, you've convinced yourself that you've missed a few problems, but you *should* still be ok._
> 
> *Phase 4 (DOUBT)* _After worrying for about a month (we're now within _2-3 _weeks of results at this point), you'll jump into full blown doubt. You are now certain that you missed way too many questions to stand a chance at passing._
> 
> 
> *Phase 5 (ANGER)* _Once you've lost hope of passing, you'll move into Phase 5 (anger) over the fact that it's taken way too damn long to grade a simple scantron and the guys at NCEES are morons for taking so long. I mean, really, 6-8 weeks to feed a scantron into a f*ing machine, COME ON!! Another source of anger stems from all of the "Not this shit again" and "Don't try to calc it because it's worthless" responses to all of your cut-score_ and release date_ posts._
> 
> BTW, want a sanity check of why it takes so long to “just score a scantron”? look here:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/topic/29578-ncees-news-update/?page=8&amp;tab=comments#comment-7463208
> 
> *Phase 6 (RESULTS) *_Finally, you'll hit Phase 6 (results). Each person reacts differently at this point whether they passed or not, how many times they've taken it, financial implications, expectations, etc. Regardless of how the results come out, at this point you will find that the CAB of your choice is very welcomed to either celebrate or cry into._
> 
> Then there are obsessive futile “exercises” waiting examinees engage in. These can happen anytime during phases 2, 3, 4, and 5. The order of the exercise is arbitrary
> 
> *Futile Exercise A (Trying to calculate the cut-score)* you’ll start speculating on the cut score, as if it’s universal for all exams. Maybe discussing a question in a nebulous way and convincing yourself that it will get tossed. You start spouting conspiracy theories that there is a quota for maximum and minimum number of passers (there isn’t), or that NCESS wants you to fail to get more of your money (nope).
> 
> The cut score will vary from exam session to exam session and from one engineering discipline to another. The cut score is based on what the minimally competent PE would get for that selection of test problems. Yes, PEs and other SMEs take practice exams with those problems to establish a baseline. It’s futile to try to guess the “cut score”, and even if you could you don’t know your own score anyway, so it really doesn’t matter.
> 
> Want a little more elaboration? Look here:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/topic/30365-the-wait-is-killing-me/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7485676
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/topic/33494-april-2019-post-exam-wait-period-welcome-to-the-suck/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7553891


Man i miss this... Us all coming together waiting for PE results. People will never have this anymore with P&P going away. Was a lot of fun hanging all day waiting for results . Miss yall, hope yall doing good. Life gets better after the PE exam dont give up!


----------



## pgheng

The wait is unbearable no matter how long. We just suffer at different times now.


----------

